# any bad sleepers who temp?



## jumpingo

hello!

i have just started temping and have read as much as i possibly can on Fertility Friend's website, but was wondering what (if anything) people who are poor sleepers do...:huh:

i wake up in the middle of the night, usually several times. my husband gets up anywhere between 4:45-6:00am for work and it's almost impossible not to wake up when he gets up. sometimes i get up with him and start my day, sometimes i just go to the bathroom and then back to bed. either way, i figured 5am would be a good "middle ground" for taking my temp and have set my alarm for that, but i usually wake up a couple times before that, regardless.

so last night i couldn't get to sleep until about 11:45pm and i woke up at 3:30am. i figured i'd take my temp just to see since it had been 3 hours and since 5:00 wasn't 3 hours away. it was 97.0. i got back to sleep at 4:00 and when my alarm went off at 5:00, i took my temp again and also got 97.0.

i checked "sleep deprived" since i was up at night, but the fact that my temp didn't change makes me wonder if my temps aren't that affected by either time and/or the 3 hour rule? or maybe it was just a fluke? should i just temp a few times a night for a while and see if i keep getting similar numbers and then not check "sleep deprived" and take them as good readings? or just keep checking "interrupted" and go with the 5am reading and the open circles?

what do other poor sleepers do?:help:

do you tend to take your temp earlier (or later) so that it's after 3 hours of solid sleep? or do you take it at the exact same time every day even if it's not been 3 hours? which one do you give priority to?

if i am a bad sleeper and check "sleep deprived" every night, i'll always have circles instead of dots...which would then just be the norm for me, but seems like there should be a way to avoid an entire chart of open circles...?:shrug:

bad sleepers unite!:wacko:


---------------------------------------

updated 5.19.2015


citrus :baby: Jackson born April 2015
eline :bfp:
mintastic :baby: boy born April (May?) 2015
6footnoodle :baby: due June 24th
Jenny Bean :bfp:
jumpingo :baby: due December 2015
mummy2o :angel:

fruitee :coffee:
itsautumn :coffee:

o0oCharlieo0o :bfp:
rainbow2103 :bfp: (from her signature)
mrs.ginger :bfp: (from her signature)



<3 :angel: we will love you always :angel: <3
o0oCharlieo0o 18 Oct 2014 (4 weeks) (from her signature)
jumpingo's babyjump on 8 Dec 2014 (9 weeks)
mummy2o's Daniel Scott Anderson on 24 Dec 2014 (19 weeks)
mummy2o July 2015 (15 weeks)




did i miss anyone?


----------



## jumpingo

i know it probably doesn't matter at this point in my cycle (maybe?) but i imagine it's going to be like this every day:dohh: 


went to sleep around 12:15am
woke up at 4:00am, temp of 96.8
went back to sleep at 4:20am
woke up to "temp alarm" at 5:00am, 97.0

which one should i use?:shrug:


...


buehler?


...


buehler? :haha:


----------



## Eline

I would use the first one as you slept the longest time before that. 

I also get up a couple of time a night to go to the bathroom and I temp just after I get up in the morning. I've only been temping for one month, but I found that before o my temps are all over the place, but after o I got a very clear temperature raise.

I'm not sure it's a good idea to put an alarm to wake you up at 5am. It sounds like you could really use all the sleep you can get without disturbing yourself deliberately?

I'd try to temp in the morning, see what that gives, or just take your temp the first time you wake up after some hours of sleep.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> I would use the first one as you slept the longest time before that.
> 
> I also get up a couple of time a night to go to the bathroom and I temp just after I get up in the morning. I've only been temping for one month, but I found that before o my temps are all over the place, but after o I got a very clear temperature raise.
> 
> I'm not sure it's a good idea to put an alarm to wake you up at 5am. It sounds like you could really use all the sleep you can get without disturbing yourself deliberately?
> 
> I'd try to temp in the morning, see what that gives, or just take your temp the first time you wake up after some hours of sleep.

thanks for replying!! 

yeah, i feel like setting a 5am alarm is just hurting already lousy sleep but everything i read says to take it at the same time every day *and* after 3 hours. 5am is my best chance for that, but no where says which one is more important if you can only get one or the other:huh::wacko: 

this week, i have been going back to sleep until 8 or 9, so i'm still managing to get sleep overall, but i probably need to make myself go to bed earlier and get my body on my husband's schedule!:roll:

i guess this cycle i'm going to temp if i wake up before 5, but also temp at 5 and see if the numbers end up being completely different or wacky. FF warns that my chart may be hard to analyze and look like the rocky mountains, but it sounds like if the spike is still detectable like yours, it's not such a problem and maybe i can just temp whenever i wake up and get rid of the 5am alarm...? that would be awesome:thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

Jumping o, I agree with eline. Waking yourself up probably isn't going to be healthy for you. I would have thought that even if your waking time varies by a few hours either way, you should still be able to see a pattern. In the week I temp at 6.30 but I never wake up at 6.30 on the weekend. I don't see an alarm. Occasionally I wake up early, temp, then roll back to sleep, but if I don't wake up till 8 I just temp then. It hasn't seemed to make much of a difference to my charts. 

On a separate note, I live in the UK and its been really hot here. I am finding the heat is messing with my temp, but oddly, it seems really low! I think it might be because I am not sleeping under the duvet and perhaps because I am not sleeping well. Very annoying though, I do find temping quite frustrating now!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jumping o, I agree with eline. Waking yourself up probably isn't going to be healthy for you. I would have thought that even if your waking time varies by a few hours either way, you should still be able to see a pattern. In the week I temp at 6.30 but I never wake up at 6.30 on the weekend. I don't see an alarm. Occasionally I wake up early, temp, then roll back to sleep, but if I don't wake up till 8 I just temp then. It hasn't seemed to make much of a difference to my charts.
> 
> On a separate note, I live in the UK and its been really hot here. I am finding the heat is messing with my temp, but oddly, it seems really low! I think it might be because I am not sleeping under the duvet and perhaps because I am not sleeping well. Very annoying though, I do find temping quite frustrating now!

citrusfruit,

thanks!

i woke up again last night at 4:15 and was still awake at 4:40 so i turned the 5am alarm off:thumbup: i also managed to be asleep by 10:30pm, so hopefully it's the beginning of a better sleep schedule...?

it's gotten hot here in tokyo too. summer in japan is hot and humid. my hair hates it:growlmad: but i get so cold in the winter, so if i had to choose, i think i'd pick summer. actually, all the stores and restaurants on base are kept FREEZING and i actually take a light sweater when we go out to eat, like an old lady or something!:haha: we keep our house at about 24C (75F) which i feel is pretty comfortable and we just have a sheet and a light blanket on our bed. is there something in between a duvet and nothing in england? or just all or nothing?


----------



## Eline

Over here (central Europe) it's pretty hot too. We have a warm winter duvet, a light summer duvet and at the moment we just sleep under sheets. The warm weather doesn't seem to be messing with my temps though, they are as erratic as I'd expect ;)


----------



## citrusfruit

I've never had temps this low in 4 months of temping! Grr! They seem to be going down each day! Yeh, we should really just get a sheet or something. Oh well, knowing British weather, the heat wave won't last for long, then I can see what's what. When are you due to o, Jumpingo?


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> I've never had temps this low in 4 months of temping! Grr! They seem to be going down each day! Yeh, we should really just get a sheet or something. Oh well, knowing British weather, the heat wave won't last for long, then I can see what's what. When are you due to o, Jumpingo?

well, i'm not exactly sure...

this is my first cycle actually paying ANY kind of attention to dates, symptoms, temps, etc. but, my last cycle was 30 days so by default FF tells me my predicted O day is CD17 (7/26). then i added some CM data, and now it's telling me that i'm "probably fertile" and that i "may have ovulated between CD9 and CD11" (today is CD10). my temps are still consistent and low, so am just sorta waiting for them to spike and stay high to know for sure 

:sex::coffee::sex: :coffee: and repeat. :rofl:

how about you??


----------



## mummy2o

My sleep patterns are strange. I use to wake up around 4 and now they are moving to the 5-5.30 time. I just do it closest to those time and then either get up or go back to bed. I have allergies which wake me up or one of my kids do but hey that's life. FF generally will pick out and ovulation day. Although not sure how as my temps are always spiky and never smooth like examples :S


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm on CD 14, but don't usually ovulate until CD 19 ish. Also bd-in gas much as possible just incase though! Had a more 'normal' pre-o temp today, so hoping I'll be able to see ovulation when it happens. 

How many cycles have you been trying? I'm only on cycle 2, but temped for a few months before that.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> My sleep patterns are strange. I use to wake up around 4 and now they are moving to the 5-5.30 time. I just do it closest to those time and then either get up or go back to bed. I have allergies which wake me up or one of my kids do but hey that's life. FF generally will pick out and ovulation day. Although not sure how as my temps are always spiky and never smooth like examples :S

yeah, i have just started taking my temp whenever i wake up, which has been 4 or so for the last couple days. it seems like FF manages even with a couple irregular numbers, which is reassuring:thumbup:




citrusfruit said:


> I'm on CD 14, but don't usually ovulate until CD 19 ish. Also bd-ing as much as possible just in case though! Had a more 'normal' pre-o temp today, so hoping I'll be able to see ovulation when it happens.
> 
> How many cycles have you been trying? I'm only on cycle 2, but temped for a few months before that.

we just got married in june and stopped using any kind of protection, so last month was just NTNP but i guess it counts as 1? in that month i did a ton of reading, got a thermometer and started charting, so this is our 2nd cycle but first cycle of actively trying.:bodyb: i am anticipating O soon, for some reason, so am just trying to have fun:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ah so jumping o we are at the same sort of stage. I'll be testing at some point in August, probably be testing early this cycle as got a few events I want to drink at so I want to know either way as early as possible!!! I have a FRER, might buy a few more but it could get expensive :-/ 

Did you test last month or just wait it out for AF? Hello and good luck to everyone else on this thread too.


----------



## mummy2o

Citrusfruit: you could buy some IC I got 30 for £3 so about 10p per test. They are generally pretty good and are the same as the doctor uses. They are pretty sensitive and as they are pink dye they are very unlikely to give a false positive all you might get crazy eye line staring at tests to long!


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks mummy to be. I actually just saw some today that are pretty cheap and are as sensitive (apparently) as the FRER I have so may invest! Are you TTC #2?


----------



## mummy2o

Not quite. Try 3rd. DS is 7 and DD is 4 months. So I'm going from a big age gap to a close age gap. It took 2 years to conceive DD though hence trying so soon. DS was more of a surprise as I was on the pill at the time. Different days though as DS dad was meant to be just a bit of fun (I was young at the time and wasn't ready to settle) but we had a go and it didn't work.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Ah so jumping o we are at the same sort of stage. I'll be testing at some point in August, probably be testing early this cycle as got a few events I want to drink at so I want to know either way as early as possible!!! I have a FRER, might buy a few more but it could get expensive :-/
> 
> Did you test last month or just wait it out for AF? Hello and good luck to everyone else on this thread too.

i totally caved and tested. 4 times actually:blush::haha:
the first 2 were way too early, but i couldn't resist.
the 3rd was a legit "could be...?" 
and the 4th was 2 hours before stupid AF showed up. 
i was annoyed i wasted the money on that one!:growlmad:

i got a spike in my temp this morning, so if they stay up for a couple days, i'll be in the TWW, but AF isn't due until august 9th. yikes, it's gonna be a long "two" weeks.:wacko:

i'd almost say wait until after the events to test...? "drink til it's pink" as they say:winkwink:


----------



## citrusfruit

I was good last month and only took 2 tests lol but this month I plan to test early. I'm going away over o time and thinking of not taking my thermeter with me. Less stress/pressure for my hols but won't know exactly when I ovulated. May = less stressing in the TWW, but may be more stressful not knowing??? What do you think ladies?!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> I was good last month and only took 2 tests lol but this month I plan to test early. I'm going away over o time and thinking of not taking my thermeter with me. Less stress/pressure for my hols but won't know exactly when I ovulated. May = less stressing in the TWW, but may be more stressful not knowing??? What do you think ladies?!

last month i didn't know anything about TTC/temping/ovulation/CM (yeah, health class in middle school severely under prepared me for any of this!:haha:) so i could only guess when i ovulated, which was likely the reason i tested so many times. i just had no idea and was only counting backwards from when i expected AF to come. this time, if i have a better idea of when i ovulated, i think it will be easier to hold out until around 10DPO before testing? or maybe i'm just being really optimistic?:shrug::blush:

i think there are some people who do better just not knowing and it makes them less stressed, but i don't think i'm one of them.:shy:


----------



## citrusfruit

Agh I really don't know! I am with you jumping o, I think it will be more torturous not knowing, not more relaxing! But I don't want to ruin my hol thinking about numbers or calculated bd! I just want to bd everyday because I'm on hol! Yep, I think I won't take it. Will be good for me to take a step back for a few days!

I'll prob be on here going out of my mind during the TWW. Look out for me ladies!! Jumping o I wonder if you've ovulated. That will be a long wait if you have!!!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm with you guys. I deciding if I am going to buy okp. I know I have a trial hopefully next cycle, but its this cycle I'm currently on. Thankfully I'll be on a long weekend in the middle of my TWW so that should pass the time a bit. I'm going to pack the thermometer just to make sure I have high temps. If not I'll be a little sad.

How often you ladies going to DTD?


----------



## citrusfruit

We can obsess about high temps together. I am still in two minds about whether to pack it. DH and I regularly dtd about once a week but now we are obviously having to up it! We are trying to dtd every other day but wondering whether to up it to every day around ovulation. I have read conflicting things. What do you do?


----------



## jumpingo

citrus,
is there any way to just take your temp, but not think about scheduled sex and everything else just input your temp in the morning and then put it away? my family is coming to visit in 2 weeks and i am taking them all over japan for 8 days. it's the week before AF or a BFP so was sort of hoping to temp just to get a full first cycle of data, but i don't know how that's gonna work...one of the nights we are staying in a 10 person japanese style room! not sure they would appreciate a 4am wake up to my thermometer beeping away!:haha: might just have to skip that day:roll:

mummy2o,
here's my chart My Ovulation Chart 
and my husband said to me this morning, "wanna have sex tonight?" like he was asking if i wanted toast for breakfast or something, it was the funniest thing. so, maybe there'll be an extra PM on that chart later:rofl:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm doing every other day right now also citrus. OH hates it but he likes the end product so he's contently happy I think. I may up it during ovulation which will be sunday=tuesday. I had a high temp this morning but if I set my alarm I wake up every 20 minutes. So not thrilled about that. I had terrible broken sleep :(


----------



## citrusfruit

Yeah see under normal circumstances I would do just that but the reason I kinda don't wanna take it is because my temps are stressing me out this cycle. I temp in Celsius but have converted for you. They've been as low as 35.4 = 95.72. This is my 5th cycle temping and I've never had a temp as low as that before and now I've had it twice and others similar. So not really sure what's going on. Only thing different is that I've taken Evening primrose oil and it's been really hot so have been sleeping in less clothes/with a sheet instead of a duvet and had quite a few nights of broken sleep. 

Don't think I can stand to not know whether I've ovulated though! I'll see how I feel on the day. Sounds like you two are both approaching o-time. I hope I'm with you!! Good to see you've been doing lots of baby making. I think I'm gonna switch to two day on, one day off during my fertile time.


----------



## jumpingo

so, i thought that spike in my temp from a couple days ago might have been ovulation, but had way more EWCM today than 2 days ago, which makes me think it hasn't quite happened yet but is close. had sex tonight just in case:winkwink:

my sleep is crappy as usual and i was really tired this morning. 

am mostly just (impatiently) waiting until i have more dots on my chart to get a better idea...


----------



## mummy2o

I'm in celsius also. If its that low maybe you need to recalibrate your thermometer especially if its old. Although if its new, maybe your body temp is just low. My lowest is always 36.2 but on my old thermometer it was in the 35's.

I hope I do ovulate but I'm so stressed with life right now its kinda hard. Thank god for the mini break!

The spike in your temp will stay up for several days, although when I implant my temp drops below my cover line. But everyone is different.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yeah jumping o temps can be really frustrating and erratic. I find the worst of it is in the TWW. Wont be so bad on your first cycle as you wont have anything to compare it to but last month I was constantly comparing to see if my temp was higher than the previous month. It can get pretty all consuming, and that in itself seems to throw my temps out!!! 

I don't think I am going to be able to resist taking my thermometer away with me. Id like to have the time off, but don't think I can cope with not knowing whether I'm 3dpo or 6dpo. Still not entirely decided, will see how I feel on the day! 

Any indications that you have ovulated/are about to? I got some nice EWCM today so think it might be on its way.


----------



## citrusfruit

PS mummy2o, my thermometer is only 4 months old, so shouldn't be a prob. My lowest temp previously had been 35.7, but usually between 35.9 and 36.3 pre o. Hmmm, we shall see what tomorrow brings


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Yeah jumping o temps can be really frustrating and erratic. I find the worst of it is in the TWW. Wont be so bad on your first cycle as you wont have anything to compare it to but last month I was constantly comparing to see if my temp was higher than the previous month. It can get pretty all consuming, and that in itself seems to throw my temps out!!!
> 
> I don't think I am going to be able to resist taking my thermometer away with me. Id like to have the time off, but don't think I can cope with not knowing whether I'm 3dpo or 6dpo. Still not entirely decided, will see how I feel on the day!
> 
> Any indications that you have ovulated/are about to? I got some nice EWCM today so think it might be on its way.

citrusfruit,
CM wise, i thought O would be today, but my temp this morning stayed relatively high, so i got cross hairs:
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
My Chart and am now at 3DPO.

so my question now is: 

do i just have a really long LP? 
my cycle is very regular at 28-30 days but if i Oed at CD10, that means that 14DPO is still only CD24 and FF is predicting i get my next period on CD25. i assume the default in FF is 14 days for LP, which is why FF is predicting that...so maybe mine is just longer?

but then, FF is marking my "test day" on what used to be CD30, based on last month's 30 day cycle, but assuming i'm not pregnant and predicted to get my period on CD25, that's actually the CD5 of my next cycle. do i have to wait that long?!:wacko: 

seems like 10-14DPO is pretty average for people getting BFPs?


----------



## mummy2o

FF can change the date you ovulate to later, so that might not be when you ovulated. Mine changed it to late last month for whatever reason so I just went with the flow. The longest LP I have ever got 16 days. But prior to having my baby I had a really short one of 10-12 LP so glad its gotten longer and no more irregular cycles.

I don't think it is then, maybe you just have a low temperature citrusfruit. That's fine also. :) That's fine not temping whilst your away, but if your using FF (not sure on other sites) it won't pick up until 3 days after your ovulate, so it might say you didn't ovulate this cycle. That's also fine as you can do it properly next time :)


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> FF can change the date you ovulate to later, so that might not be when you ovulated. Mine changed it to late last month for whatever reason so I just went with the flow. The longest LP I have ever got 16 days. But prior to having my baby I had a really short one of 10-12 LP so glad its gotten longer and no more irregular cycles.

thanks mommy2o! 
so, basically, we should just keep doing it 'cuz you never know!:rofl:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhhh ladies, go away tomorrow but don't think I am ready to be parted with my thermometer!! According to FF I haven't ovulated yet but it must be soon!! I hate late ov because it just means it feels like the pressure to bd would feel like it lasts for ever!! 

Jumping o, I am getting a little disillusioned with temping. Because my temps were low I've been checking during the day to make sure they aren't staying too low. Once, my temp went from 35.4 to 35.9 in the space of a few minutes. This has happened to me in the morning too. So I kind of think that u shouldn't regard it as the be all and end all in regards to bd-ing. I think you could easily miss the crucial day that way. LP isn't supposed to be more than 16 days so maybe FF has ur o date wrong.


----------



## mummy2o

Its not suppose to be, but it is possible. Never over 18 days though. I'm guessing hormones after the birth were still playing havoc with my system. So I think I just got unlucky. Then again my shortest LP was 4 days but that was with irregular cycles. So I could just have a weird LP time.

Enjoy your holiday citrusfruit.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> FF can change the date you ovulate to later, so that might not be when you ovulated. Mine changed it to late last month for whatever reason so I just went with the flow. The longest LP I have ever got 16 days. But prior to having my baby I had a really short one of 10-12 LP so glad its gotten longer and no more irregular cycles.




citrusfruit said:


> Jumping o, I am getting a little disillusioned with temping. Because my temps were low I've been checking during the day to make sure they aren't staying too low. Once, my temp went from 35.4 to 35.9 in the space of a few minutes. This has happened to me in the morning too. So I kind of think that u shouldn't regard it as the be all and end all in regards to bd-ing. I think you could easily miss the crucial day that way. LP isn't supposed to be more than 16 days so maybe FF has ur o date wrong.

i hope you're both right!

lately i've been temping at 4am. half the time i just wake up around then, half the time it's to an alarm.

but this morning i woke up at 2:40, temp was 97.3
and i turned my 4am alarm off because i figured it was good enough.
then i woke up at 5:50, temp was 96.6

i got so mad at myself for turning my alarm off:growlmad::sad2: because
with the first one, my O stayed at CD10, all 4 numbers after O were about the same, above the base line but when i changed my data to the second temp, FF told me it needed to completely readjust and now i just have an up down chart with no O.

but thanks citrus and mommy2o. after it completely changed my chart, i read your posts and am trying to stay positive. i also am trying to remember that i had some serious EWCM on CD12, so it's very possible that O was not at CD10. we didn't have sex yesterday, but if we do tonight, it's still every other day since AF left, so i think we've still got a chance:shrug:

i assume that since temping BBT is trying to find your lowest body temp in a given day, i should keep the lower one, right?:huh:


----------



## Fruitee

Eek im trying to temp this month....day one today, woke at 6:40 forthe toilet and forgot to temp, then woke properly at 8:40 because i heard the binmen and the bin wasnt out...so i jumped out of bed....sooo major fail!! I always wake up for toilet breaks too so its goung to be hard temping


----------



## jumpingo

welcome fruitee!

what CD are you on? 
if it's still early in your cycle, starting tomorrow shouldn't be a problem:thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

I totally feel your pain with the up down chart jumping o. Stupid temping!! I prefer the TWW when u can just relax! 

Welcome fruitee. How long have you been on the TTC train?!


----------



## mummy2o

Hi Fruitee. I'm the same as you. I wake up to pee at least once a night. If your at the beginning of your cycle it doesn't matter when you start temping. Some take AF off temping, others don't. So don't worry to much, just start again tomorrow. I always get OH to put the bins out before he goes to bed as they come so early around here. I swear we're the first stop on their list!

What CD are you on now jumpingo? Remember it doesn't register ovulation until 3 day afterwards so you might already have again and it's waiting for your 3dpo. Also you might have tried to ovulate and failed, this is pretty common so your body is gearing up for it again.

Citrusfruit, I prefer waiting for the TWW. I find during the TWW I'm terrible at symptom spotting, impatient to test and get frustrated at all the BFN. Thankfully I'll be busy first half of TWW, but there will still be a week left of me worrying about it all.


----------



## Eline

Jumpingo, I agree with mummy2o, it's possible that FF is waiting to see what your temp does tomorrow before registering your ovulation. Also, a temperature dip in the 2WW doesn't necessarily mean that you're out. In the TTC GROUPS & DISCUSSIONS forum there is a sticky thread with a lot of charts ending in pregnancy and in a lot of those charts you see they also had temperature dips.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> welcome fruitee!
> 
> what CD are you on?
> if it's still early in your cycle, starting tomorrow shouldn't be a problem:thumbup:

Thanks jumpingo :) im on cd 7, managed to do it this morning :) 



citrusfruit said:


> I totally feel your pain with the up down chart jumping o. Stupid temping!! I prefer the TWW when u can just relax!
> 
> Welcome fruitee. How long have you been on the TTC train?!

Hi citrus, ive been ttc for 2 months, how about you?



mummy2o said:


> Hi Fruitee. I'm the same as you. I wake up to pee at least once a night. If your at the beginning of your cycle it doesn't matter when you start temping. Some take AF off temping, others don't. So don't worry to much, just start again tomorrow. I always get OH to put the bins out before he goes to bed as they come so early around here. I swear we're the first stop on their list!
> 
> What CD are you on now jumpingo? Remember it doesn't register ovulation until 3 day afterwards so you might already have again and it's waiting for your 3dpo. Also you might have tried to ovulate and failed, this is pretty common so your body is gearing up for it again.
> 
> Citrusfruit, I prefer waiting for the TWW. I find during the TWW I'm terrible at symptom spotting, impatient to test and get frustrated at all the BFN. Thankfully I'll be busy first half of TWW, but there will still be a week left of me worrying about it all.

Ha i always try that but we forget, and they come quite early and i was off work so trying to lie in


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> What CD are you on now jumpingo? Remember it doesn't register ovulation until 3 day afterwards so you might already have again and it's waiting for your 3dpo. Also you might have tried to ovulate and failed, this is pretty common so your body is gearing up for it again.




Eline said:


> Jumpingo, I agree with mummy2o, it's possible that FF is waiting to see what your temp does tomorrow before registering your ovulation. Also, a temperature dip in the 2WW doesn't necessarily mean that you're out. In the TTC GROUPS & DISCUSSIONS forum there is a sticky thread with a lot of charts ending in pregnancy and in a lot of those charts you see they also had temperature dips.

mummy2o, i'm now CD15, 5DPO. FF gave me cross hairs, took them away and now put them back. FF will likely drive me insane!:wacko:

thanks eline! yeah, looks like that's what it was doing. i put my temp in this morning and the cross hairs are back.:thumbup:


now wondering what to do about testing. my family is coming to visit for a week starting on DPO14. there will be drinking while they're here (including a big party to celebrate with our japanese friends after our stateside wedding) so almost don't want to know before all that...but i don't think i can wait or feel totally okay drinking not knowing one way or the other! i mean, even a BFN at 14DPO doesn't meant i'm not pregnant, so is testing just playing more mind games than just waiting for AF, which is the day before my family leaves...aaahhhhh :help:


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee: Seems like we're all more or less on cycle 2. I think I'm on the 3rd but the 1st was NTNP so that doesn't count right ;)

Jumpingo: I can imagine. It might change again, no one knows. That's what I least like about FF. Mine changed quite late into my last cycle, when I was about 10dpo :S I can understand the frustration in wanting to test though and getting a BFN if FF is right and your 14dpo and AF isn't due for ages.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi everyone, just checking in from hols because I am that obsessed with TTC. Well I took the thermometer and glad I did because temp has gone up a little and FF has given me crosshairs. So if it is to be believed (not sure myself, I think it will change) I am now 3 dpo. Think we will bd again tonight in case tho. 

Yes I'm on my 2nd cycle too. I think I won't be toooo disappointed if I don't conceive this month as I have a lot planned, but will reeeeally want it next month. Jumping o, I am so with u with the testing. I have a trip with girlfriends that looks like it will be 8-10ish dpo so I will def be testing early this month. Last month I tried to abstain for as long as possible.


----------



## Fruitee

Yeah this will be my third cycle, last month was a bit rubbish though so really want to go for it this month :) fx


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hi everyone, just checking in from hols because I am that obsessed with TTC.

 don't worry, that will totally be me in 2 weeks!!:haha:



> Well I took the thermometer and glad I did because temp has gone up a little and FF has given me crosshairs. So if it is to be believed (not sure myself, I think it will change) I am now 3 dpo. Think we will bd again tonight in case tho.
> 
> Yes I'm on my 2nd cycle too. I think I won't be toooo disappointed if I don't conceive this month as I have a lot planned, but will reeeeally want it next month. Jumping o, I am so with u with the testing. I have a trip with girlfriends that looks like it will be 8-10ish dpo so I will def be testing early this month. Last month I tried to abstain for as long as possible.

ooooh, sounds like you're testing a couple days before me then? let's hold out as long as possible!! when do you leave for your trip? going somewhere fun i hope?!:happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Fruitee: Seems like we're all more or less on cycle 2. I think I'm on the 3rd but the 1st was NTNP so that doesn't count right ;)
> 
> Jumpingo: I can imagine. It might change again, no one knows. That's what I least like about FF. Mine changed quite late into my last cycle, when I was about 10dpo :S I can understand the frustration in wanting to test though and getting a BFN if FF is right and your 14dpo and AF isn't due for ages.




Fruitee said:


> Yeah this will be my third cycle, last month was a bit rubbish though so really want to go for it this month :) fx

sounds like we are all around the same place:hugs: we were NTNPing last month, so this is the first month of actively charting and trying. 

i grew up being told things like "it only takes once to get pregnant!" and all kinds of other scare tactic sex-ed stuff so it's crazy to think that close to 15 years later, it is definitely taking more than once:roll::dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Citrusfruit: Don't blame you checking. I might do the same whilst away, or I might take the whole long weekend off.

Fruitee: Sorry last month was a bit rubbish. All out this month then :)

Jumpingo: I agree. Although it only took once with my son, took forever with my daughter and I think that frustrated me as it was so easy to get pregnant with him and hard with her.

Let's aim to support each other until the end then. We might not get a BFP this month, but I'm sure we'll all get there in the end. But what I would really like is to us all get one this month.

I still haven't ovulated yet, but I'm not due to until 27-30th so coming up to BD time. Our busy week is getting more and more freed for next week with people changing plans. I'm not sure if its bad or good. Thankful I still have a busy few days coming up, so I don't focus on TTC.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes it would be nice to support each other/moan about temps to the end. Mine seem to have sorted themselves out for now, have def ovulated and back to normal high post o temps. So guess I'm very well in the TWW now. I enjoy the first week of the TWW. I find it relaxing compared to the pressured bding/waiting to o. We bd-ed on o day but not the day before, but the day before that so hope we've done enough.

When I get to about 7 dpo, I start to obsessively symptom spot and worry about whether I should drink alcohol. I think I will be testing from the 1st August ish, which will be 10 dpo ish. When does everyone else plan to start testing, or are u all undecided or trying to hold out as long as possible?


----------



## jumpingo

my family is coming to visit for 8 days on aug. 2nd so i plan on testing on the 2nd for sure, if not before. aug 2nd will be 14DPO, and i actually sorta hope it will show negative so i can drink guilt free while they are here...maybe that jinxes me and it'll be positive?:shrug: anyway, want to at least wait until 10 or 12 DPO before giving in! :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

My temps are starting to rise so big BD marathon over the next few days.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> My temps are starting to rise so big BD marathon over the next few days.

go go go! :haha:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Fruitee: Seems like we're all more or less on cycle 2. I think I'm on the 3rd but the 1st was NTNP so that doesn't count right ;)
> 
> Jumpingo: I can imagine. It might change again, no one knows. That's what I least like about FF. Mine changed quite late into my last cycle, when I was about 10dpo :S I can understand the frustration in wanting to test though and getting a BFN if FF is right and your 14dpo and AF isn't due for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> Yeah this will be my third cycle, last month was a bit rubbish though so really want to go for it this month :) fxClick to expand...
> 
> sounds like we are all around the same place:hugs: we were NTNPing last month, so this is the first month of actively charting and trying.
> 
> i grew up being told things like "it only takes once to get pregnant!" and all kinds of other scare tactic sex-ed stuff so it's crazy to think that close to 15 years later, it is definitely taking more than once:roll::dohh:Click to expand...




mummy2o said:


> Citrusfruit: Don't blame you checking. I might do the same whilst away, or I might take the whole long weekend off.
> 
> Fruitee: Sorry last month was a bit rubbish. All out this month then :)
> 
> Jumpingo: I agree. Although it only took once with my son, took forever with my daughter and I think that frustrated me as it was so easy to get pregnant with him and hard with her.
> 
> Let's aim to support each other until the end then. We might not get a BFP this month, but I'm sure we'll all get there in the end. But what I would really like is to us all get one this month.
> 
> I still haven't ovulated yet, but I'm not due to until 27-30th so coming up to BD time. Our busy week is getting more and more freed for next week with people changing plans. I'm not sure if its bad or good. Thankful I still have a busy few days coming up, so I don't focus on TTC.




jumpingo said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> My temps are starting to rise so big BD marathon over the next few days.
> 
> go go go! :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance: sounds good :) I'm trying to temp but don't know if it will work as my sleep is so broken, esp the last few nights with the heat, but I toss and turn so much anyway. Meant to o next weekend but I'm having at like pains now, don't know what that's about, might test in am just in case, don't want to miss it.


----------



## mummy2o

I have pretty broken sleep so I don't always get an good reading, but there is a pattern normally. This month better than others as I've had good low temps at the beginning. But previous cycles they have been spiky. If your worried I know some people use OPK along side temping.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm starting to think that if you are consistently a "bad" sleeper, then your numbers will at least be consistent in that sense!:roll:

i have started just ALWAYS taking it at 4am, regardless of if i wake up at 2am or 3am before that. if i haven't gotten 3+ hours, i just click "sleep deprived" and then FF knows it might not be totally accurate. some days i get a solid 3+ before 4am, but at least the time is always constant. this is my first cycle temping and i'm still able to see at least the general pattern. i *try* not worry too much about each point, though i know that's hard when one morning you get something weird/seemingly "off."

speaking of which, i just got a crazy spike today, so not sure what that's all about and just getting really antsy to test but i'm only 8DPO:dohh:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh, jumping o you are getting close! Any symptoms? I am 5 dpo and really I'm refusing to symptom spot unless it is something really out of the ordinary. Last month I had soooo many 'symptoms' which clearly weren't symptoms!! I'm feeling relaxed this month. Whatever will be, will be!


----------



## mummy2o

Oh balls. I ovulated 3 days ago apparently. Its like the only day I didn't do any BD the day before or on the day due to being tired. But I BD 2 days before and day after. So annoyed. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Anyway that's my rant this morning.

That's good you got a good spike I think jumpingo. You'll be ready to test soon :) Looking forward to some BFP :)


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Ooh, jumping o you are getting close! Any symptoms? I am 5 dpo and really I'm refusing to symptom spot unless it is something really out of the ordinary. Last month I had soooo many 'symptoms' which clearly weren't symptoms!! I'm feeling relaxed this month. Whatever will be, will be!

this is my first cycle really paying any attention to symptoms, so since i don't know what's "normal" for me, i can't really take anything as a sign one way of the other. i DO know that i always cry easily about one week before AF, that's been the only thing i've happened to notice in the last couple years. it will be interesting, if this goes on several months, to see what is going on temp/hormone wise and see if there's a connection. 

but symptoms so far are snot-like CM for a couple days now, and sort of have to pee more than normal, but i'm also drinking more water, so that just makes sense!:haha: and bloated/gassy here and there, but again, that's not really far from normal!:blush:



mummy2o said:


> Oh balls. I ovulated 3 days ago apparently. Its like the only day I didn't do any BD the day before or on the day due to being tired. But I BD 2 days before and day after. So annoyed. Grrrrrrrrrrr. Anyway that's my rant this morning.
> 
> That's good you got a good spike I think jumpingo. You'll be ready to test soon :) Looking forward to some BFP :)

2 days before ovulating is still within the fertile window, right?:shrug:

trying to think "nah, that's not any different than usual" with pretty much everything but my temp spike has got me super curious. i think my husband is picking up a test on his way home from work today, so just a matter of how long i can hold out after that!:dohh:


on a sleeping/temping note: i have been temping at 4am with an alarm consistently for the last 5 days and last night i woke up at 3:45, so i think my body has figured out it needs to wake up at 4! woot:happydance: and then i go back to sleep until 7 or 8. finding a rhythm it feels like. a weird one, but i'll take it!


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy2b I read somewhere that 2-3 days before o are your most fertile days so don't worry! You're still in with a chance! 

How's your chart looking jumping o? Nice and biphasic?! Did ur temp stay high after the spike or go back down? I am now 6 dpo and just ordered some ICs to waste. They should arrive tomorrow so am going to start testing with FMU on weds at 8 dpo. Early I know, but I can't resist this month for some reason. When are you both planning to test?


----------



## jumpingo

it's actually on its way to being triphastic:happydance: because i've got 2 really
high temps so far. i have read so much about triphasic charts and even though they say it doesn't mean pregnant, they do say it's often a good sign and i can't help but get really hopeful. my husband didn't buy a test today so i made it another day without giving in!:haha: but tomorrow is 10DPO and not sure i can wait...? we'll see!!


----------



## citrusfruit

:test: :test:

I'm getting so excited for us all!!!!


----------



## jumpingo

you are SO not helping me hold off are you?!:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I agree with citrus and test for us :) We like to know what's going on with your body :D

Cirtusfruit: I believe your right, but its just typical that one day we wanted to do it was the day we didn't have a minute to ourselves! Saying that today has been similar. Maybe I'm just doomed for a busy week before getting away!


----------



## jumpingo

so now FF is moving my O date to CD13 (from 10) ugh.

i have a screwy temp at CD14 (taken twice, once way too early and once way too late) and depending on which one i use, my O date changes. 

if i didn't O until 13, BD is not as good and also means i'm only 7DPO :(

don't know what to do, though i'm sure my only choice is wait
more, huh?:shrug: :(


----------



## citrusfruit

No, once my ICs arrive I'll be right there with you!! Sure we will get some BFNs along the way but we will be there to support each other and hopefully some of them will turn into BFNs. With a bit of luck we'll have some squinters to post and obsess over!

Mummy2b, sorry I can't scroll back a page without losing what I've wrote and I can't remember whether you've said when your thinking of testing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh, jumping, that's annoying. It's probably just getting used to ur temps. You'll have to wait it out.


----------



## Mintastic

Hey all. I am officially in the bad sleepers who temp club. Always been a bad sleeper - just started temping this morning. 
Looking forward to a whole bunch of open circles on FF!

I haven't read the whole thread so forgive me if this was already discussed but what is the threshold for "sleep deprived" as in how few hours do you have to get or how many times do you wake up in the night before you check that box?


----------



## jumpingo

welcome mint!:wave:

if i get less than 3 solid hours i check the box.
even if i wake up, but don't actually get out of bed, i still check it.

i imagine some people don't count waking up as long as they stay in bed and go right back to sleep...? i often wake up but don't need to pee or take care of a baby/child so for me, waking up at all seemed enough to check the box. if i get anything over 3 hours of solid sleep, then i don't check the box.

actually, don't think we all shared our "policies" earlier in the thread, so i'm interested to see what everyone else does! 

i would also guess whatever you decide, it's important to just stay consistent?


----------



## mummy2o

Hi mintastic. I wake up at least once every night to pee, sometimes more or less, or get woken up by OH when he comes to bed. Children are pretty good and let me sleep until 6 so can't complain much. Although I do have a habit of waking up at 5 so I test the closest time to then when I wake up. Seems to do ok for me.

Citrus as for me testing, won't be until after the 5th. Got to much on until then and will still have a week until AF. Although I'm not 100% sure I've ovulated though and FF just thinks I have so we'll see.

Jumpingo don't worry it will have some false starts and even if you didn't BD you did some right, which means you in for a chance regardless.


----------



## citrusfruit

Jumping, before I read ur last sentence I thought exactly the same. Although I've had a few bad nights sleep and odd temps over the last few months, I have always shown a biphasic pattern so I think you just have to stick with it. I am just more cautious in the TWW because last month I had two really high temps at the end and got really excited but it turned out to be nothing.


----------



## jumpingo

citrus,

sorry, what do you mean? do you check or not check the box differently at different points in you cycle?

i reread my last sentence and wondered if it wasn't clear that i meant whatever "rule" you set for checking or not checking the box is probably okay as long as you're consistent. 

(sorry, i wrote those posts at 4am so maybe they only made sense to me!:huh:)


----------



## Mintastic

Jump - at first I read the same way as you that she agreed with you up til that point but disagreed with your last statement but then I reread it and I think she meant she was about to type the same exact thing before she read that you already said that.
I think?


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes mint! That was exactly what I meant! Sorry for the incoherent babble jumping. A little late here too.

Welcome mint. Good to see our small (but supportive) bunch of tempers expanding :)


----------



## jumpingo

okay, now i'm awake and actually coherent. gotcha:thumbup:

am still not sure what to do with the chart...

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart 

and if you look at CD14, there's a low temp that drops below the coverline.

i usually take my temp between 4-4:30am, 
but on this day i woke up at 2:40am and it was 97.3 
and then turned off my alarm (ugh, why did i do that?!!!) 
and didn't wake up until 5:50am but took it again and it was lower at 96.6. 

it seemed weird because everything i have read seems to say that your temp is lower earlier and then rises as you get up? so i wasn't sure which temp to use, but i initially used the lower one. but then after i got cross hairs and all the other temps around CD14 it were close to 97.3, i thought maybe that was the more accurate number:huh:

THEN i got this big jump for the last 3 days and putting today's temp in made FF move my O date to CD13. so, just for the heck of it, i put the lower temp back in on CD14 and it makes O go BACK to CD10.

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh:help:

then i thought, maybe i discard it since the times of both temperatures were not really close to 4am, but it leaves my chart the same as it is (either O at CD10 or O at CD13 depending on WHICH temp is entered when i discard it) yeah, i'm seriously crazy.:wacko::wacko:

thanks for even reading at this point! 

might just test for the heck of it today, even if Oing on CD13 means i'm only 7DPO...it might satiate my "need" to POAS for a couple days...?:dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo it could be implantion as your temp will drop then away. But it could be as you said the funny time you temped. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?d=2013-06-04 This is my daughters BFP chart and you can see a dip at 5dpo so you never know.

Test anyway purely as its fun to do :D, minus the BFN but its still early days :)


----------



## jumpingo

so...BFN and not even a squinter.:nope: my husband was really supportive and i know it's still early, but it still sucks. will try to wait until thursday or friday to test again.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmm jump, because you have seemed to o quite quickly after AF, I think if there is a next time, it would be helpful for you to temp through AF to get a better idea of your pre o compared to post o temps. Just looking at temps, it looks to me as if you've ovulated on CD 17! But looking at your CM and knowing the length of your cycle this doesn't seem likely.

If you have o'd on CD 10 then you need to :test: because it does look like you've got a nice implant dip and triphasic pattern!

:test: :test: 

AFM: my ICs arrived today so I think I will be testing tomorrow AM. Totally expecting a BFN though. No symptoms and chart looking quite usual so far.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ohhhh keep crossing posts! I'm sorry jump, I had a good feeling for you. Probably still early, it's difficult not knowing when you o'd.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hmm jump, because you have seemed to o quite quickly after AF, I think if there is a next time, it would be helpful for you to temp through AF to get a better idea of your pre o compared to post o temps.

i would have started temping earlier this cycle but was waiting for my thermometer to arrive. i totally agree it would be helpful to have a better idea of what pre-O temps look like.



> Just looking at temps, it looks to me as if you've ovulated on CD 17! But looking at your CM and knowing the length of your cycle this doesn't seem likely.

i know right! since i only know the length of my last cycle (30 days) FF used that as the default and at the very very beginning was predicting CD17 as my O date. when it gave me cross hairs at CD10, i was skeptical because i have had 28-30 day cycles for as long as i can remember and a 18-20 day LP sounds really long. if it weren't for that CM early on...:huh:



> If you have o'd on CD 10 then you need to :test: because it does look like you've got a nice implant dip and triphasic pattern!
> 
> :test: :test:




citrusfruit said:


> Ohhhh keep crossing posts! I'm sorry jump, I had a good feeling for you. Probably still early, it's difficult not knowing when you o'd.

:haha: yeah, BFN, but still early!:thumbup:



> AFM: my ICs arrived today so I think I will be testing tomorrow AM. Totally expecting a BFN though. No symptoms and chart looking quite usual so far.

i looked (half heartedly) into ICs the other day. what brand and where did you get them? might have to "invest" if this cycle is a bust:winkwink:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmmm, I think you are just going to have to wait it out. The more I look at your chart, the more I think you may have o'd at cd 17. CM can be confusing and don't think it's enough to confirm o. I put your temps into a converter (Fahrenheit means nothing to me) and your temps up to cd 17 are typically pre-o temps. Everyone's different but there are 'normal' ranges. Which would put u at just 3 dpo so much longer to wait! At least you BD on that day though, just goes to show you should always keep going!!

I got my ICs from eBay. They say they recognise the same measurements of HCG as FRERs so thought I'd give them a go. It's more just so I don't feel bad about wasting them at 8 dpo....


----------



## Mintastic

Jumping - since I am brand new to temping I can't help with that but definitely get the sure predict ICs. Eidson's wife used them when she got her BFP this cycle and they showed clear lines quite early and much darker than the squinter she got on a FRER.

My temp (sorry Fahrenheit) yesterday was 97.02 - that was after pretty bad sleep. My sleep last night actually wasn't so bad and it was 96.82 so I wonder if that is closer to what it really should be.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hmmm, I think you are just going to have to wait it out. The more I look at your chart, the more I think you may have o'd at cd 17. CM can be confusing and don't think it's enough to confirm o. I put your temps into a converter (Fahrenheit means nothing to me) and your temps up to cd 17 are typically pre-o temps. Everyone's different but there are 'normal' ranges. Which would put u at just 3 dpo so much longer to wait! At least you BD on that day though, just goes to show you should always keep going!!

i guess i didn't think of that but it seems completely possible. i don't know what's normal for pre-O temps (in general and also for me) but if that is the case it means i'm only 3DPO now - GAH!:wacko: ah waiting...:coffee:

ugh, why did i not start at least temping before actually wanting to get pregnant. i could have temped earlier this year to just have something to compare to even. that's totally my new advice to people (single or married!) who ever mention wanting kids.



> I got my ICs from eBay. They say they recognise the same measurements of HCG as FRERs so thought I'd give them a go. It's more just so I don't feel bad about wasting them at 8 dpo....

oooh, FRERs seem to have the best reputation right?


----------



## Mintastic

jumpingo said:


> I got my ICs from eBay. They say they recognise the same measurements of HCG as FRERs so thought I'd give them a go. It's more just so I don't feel bad about wasting them at 8 dpo....
> 
> oooh, FRERs seem to have the best reputation right?Click to expand...

Did you see my post above about sure predict ICs vs FRERs?


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Jumping - since I am brand new to temping I can't help with that but definitely get the sure predict ICs. Eidson's wife used them when she got her BFP this cycle and they showed clear lines quite early and much darker than the squinter she got on a FRER.

ooh, i saw that they got a BFP! i actually went and read their TTC journal and there was an awesome progession photo - i want one of those! haha actually, i think that was the brand i googled the other day but i was so confused by how many were in a pack and how many packs, and it was too much at the time so i just closed the whole window:wacko: will look again if AF shows. thanks for the heads up!:thumbup:



> My temp (sorry Fahrenheit) yesterday was 97.02 - that was after pretty bad sleep. My sleep last night actually wasn't so bad and it was 96.82 so I wonder if that is closer to what it really should be.

if it's true i Oed at CD17, looking at all the temps that are pre-O i would say the average is around 97.0 so your temps would agree with citrus's guess for my chart. man this is co confusing. (and yet, as disappointed as i will be when AF shows, i love charts and graphs and numbers, so it's all very fascinating to me regardless!:blush:)


----------



## jumpingo

if i switch the detector setting from advanced to FAM, it puts O at CD17. 

i am not too sure on the difference between those settings but i think FAM is only temperature based while advanced tries to take in all CM and OPK data?

i might leave it on FAM for now so i err on the side of later O and not get confused adjusting DPO dates. 

back at 3DPO now:dohh:
citrus, looks like you'll actually get to test way before me now!:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahhhh it's killing me not to test right now, even though I know it'll be :bfn: I have felt on and off a bit queasy today. Although, I felt exactly this way last cycle and got my hopes up. It does not help me one bit that I am off work at the mo and have literally nothing else to do except watch the commonwealth games and obsess about TTC!!! The days are going soooo slow! 

Yep I think you are right to assume it's the 17th, otherwise tou would just torture yourself with tests!!


----------



## jumpingo

citrus,

i'm not working right now so i am the same way. i need to get a hobby because TTC doesn't count as one!:haha:

well, not sure what happened this morning. i use my fitbit on my wrist to wake me up (it vibrates and avoids any sound waking my husband at 4am) but i didn't wake up until 5am to my husband's alarm. so of course my temp is weird. ugh. i hate that temping affects how my day starts just based on a stupid number...and yet i want to know what the next day's will be so i continue.

we surely are crazy:roll:


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo my temp is weird to. I woke up at 4.30 so took my temp then, but it was lower than expected so I have a massive dip in it. But I can't remember if I read the temp right as I was half asleep. Normally I remember my temp and go back to sleep, so I'm guessing its right. But never mind. I would agree with getting a hobby although TTC will always be on the back of your mind. How long do you have left until your period?

Mintastic: I'm glad you had some decentish sleep last night. I wouldn't worry much about temps until FF has decided you ovulated. You at the beginning of you cycle correct? Also morning temps, for me at least change regularly due to how hot it is, what windows are open etc, which is why I think I had a dip this morning. But who knows.

Citrusfruit: Thought you weren't going to symptom spot  I was queasy after food before I got my BFP so could be a good sign. I would suggest holding off as long as possible, but its not always easy.

AFM: 2 days before my weekend away so I'm suppose to be packing for that, but its not going well so far....


----------



## citrusfruit

I wasn't going to symptom spot...... I seem to have lost all control. I am going to get up shortly and test! Totally sure it'll be :bfn: though but perhaps it will make me obsess less today!! I shall report back.


----------



## citrusfruit

Was :bfn: as predicted. I did get a little excited as thought there was a faint line, but realised this was completely in the wrong place on the test anyway so just my eyes playing tricks on me! Not to bummed just yet, it's still early!


----------



## mummy2o

Indeed still in with the chance. How many dpo are you now?


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies just found this thread, i hope you dont mind me coming in i need a little bit of help please? Heres the story, i had a mc in November :( since then every other month im having a really long cycle with bleeding inbetween and unsure if im ovulated so iv started charting this is my first month charting but this is not my long month cycle this is my good month, i thought id try it out of this month first so id have more of a clue by next month lol. However my chart is really confusing i thought i ov'd (altho it was a little early for me to ov as my good cycle is usually 32-36 days long) by my temp had a small drop today and i thought it had to have 3 rises straight after ov, so could you please have a look at my chart and see if you think i have ovulated or if im still waiting to please? I had a pos opk on cd13 but it was with new ovulation tests my older ones still showed negative so i dont really want to go with that. Im so confused Keith all this charting lol x

Edited to add: scrap all that lol, got EWCM today and two pos ovulation tests so im guessing ovulation wasnt out the way at all lol, i was worried my night waking had ruined my temps! X


----------



## citrusfruit

Can you link your chart Charlie? Welcome!

I am 8 dpo today. I know it's early but I just don't feel preg at all. Similarly to last cycle, everything just feels completely normal. Want to be one of those ladies that KNOWS!!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Yes hun if you click my fertility friend ticker it takes you to my chart :) 

These are my ovulation tests would you call these positive or nearly positive?


----------



## jumpingo

hi charlie!:wave:

i don't have any experience with OPKs and this is my first month temping too but i would say EWCM and a +OPK today sounds good! just looking at your temps, it doesn't seem like you've ovulated yet. hopefully the next 3 days' temps will help clear that up. try to take them as close to the same time as the last couple ones for a better comparison. i know it's tough when you don't sleep well:dohh: but good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Thanks hun, all the ones that are not solid blue were all taken at 6 am, all the solid blues were taken at 7am as thats when i usually get up but recently OH been gettin up earlier for work and his alarm at 6am been waking me up, luckily its only an hours difference xx


----------



## citrusfruit

I'd agree with jump just from looking at the temps. No sustained high temp. Perhaps your body is gearing up to ovulate (hence the fertile CM and the pos opks) but hasn't quite got there yet. It's quite common apparently. Hopefully it will be resolved within the next few days! 

I'm afraid I can't really help with the opks either as not used them. 

Jump, are you any clearer on your o day? Is it looking more like day 17 with ur latest temp(s)?


----------



## mummy2o

Charlie: What time do you take your ovulation tests? Its been advised to test in the afternoon or twice a day morning and evening. Since ovulation happens around 4 it should be good around 2/3 time. According to your chart it doesn't look like you've ovulated, hang in there.


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

mummy2o said:


> Charlie: What time do you take your ovulation tests? Its been advised to test in the afternoon or twice a day morning and evening. Since ovulation happens around 4 it should be good around 2/3 time. According to your chart it doesn't look like you've ovulated, hang in there.

About 11am hun with smu i find thats the best time as i drink so much my urine is too diluted and end up with no test line at all lol, too much tea haha x


----------



## jumpingo

i'm back up with my other post CD17 temps. am on my phone and don't know how to post my chart but last four temps: 97.8, 98.0, 97.8, 97.5 (yesterday) and 98.0 today so staying pretty steady up there:thumbup: and FF is keeping my dotted red crosshairs at CD17 running the FAM setting, so now just waiting...:coffee:

how're your temps looking??


----------



## citrusfruit

Nothing exciting temp wise my end. After o I tend to get an up down pattern, all above cover line though. So I'll get a high ish one then a low ish one. So yeah, they look very similar to last month right now. Will test again tomorrow, not expecting anything though. Waiting waiting waiting!


----------



## mummy2o

My temp has gone really low lately. So not sure if I've ovulated or not. So I'm expecting a BFN in a week and a half...


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh my God. I think I have a :bfp: I mean....there's no think about it, the test is definitely positive. No squinting required! I just hope and pray it sticks. I'm already worried for its little life. Hope my test gets darker tomorrow....


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Congratulations citrus!!! Xx


----------



## jumpingo

oh my gosh, yaaaaayyyy!!!!!:happydance:

did you tell your husband yet?!

that's so exciting!!!


----------



## citrusfruit

I haven't told him yet, he's at work! Don't know how to tell him!


----------



## jumpingo

a onesie? baby shoes? 
pinterest and google are your friends!:winkwink:


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats citrus! Pic of the test?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ahh I don't know how to upload?!


----------



## jumpingo

have never done it, so trying this:

click the Go Advanced reply option, then under Additional Options (below the text box, under Submit Reply etc) click Manage Attachments and then Browse and pick the photo and the click Upload on the right hand side (i had to resize the window so i could actually see the Upload button)

let's see if it works...:shrug:

EDIT: woohoo:happydance: cake anyone?:cake:
 



Attached Files:







10433596_10203824549792399_1686115248_o.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## citrusfruit

Ok, I think I've done it...I think it's a pretty clear positive although it's dried quite thin which is making me panic!! I want to do another test already. What do you guys think? It's positive, right???
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 63.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## citrusfruit

Agh it looks so faint on here!! Now I'm not sure!!


----------



## Mintastic

Citrus - I am not familiar with that brand of test - what is it,? There is a very clear line but I don't see any color to it which on some tests could be an indent and on others a positive.
Do you have another of the same brand? You could dip it in DHs pee and see how it looks.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats citrus. I'm so happy for you.

Now if the rest of us could get some that be great.


----------



## citrusfruit

I just did a second test on another brand and there is def a line with colour. Phew. Now to wait to see if it darkens as the days go past. Good luck to everyone, I will be sticking around here and I'm sure your good news will follow


----------



## Mintastic

Yay citrus! That's great!

AFM, I know I can't come to any real conclusions yet but atm it looks like sleep deprivation does elevate my temp. Will keep on keeping an eye on it.


----------



## jumpingo

citrus, DEFINITELY positive!:yipee::wohoo::yellow:


----------



## mummy2o

Indeed stick around here. Hopefully it will get darker and we'll sport your regardless.

My temp went back up today, although FF is doing mainteance so can't upgrade my chart :( Going away until Monday so won't be online. Grrr going to have to record my temps on paper and fill them in later.


----------



## citrusfruit

Well I tested again this morning on an IC and it was no darker. Different brand from yesterday so I may go and buy some more of the ones I used yesterday morning. They are the superdrug own brand ones, they have quite a good reputation here in the UK I think. 

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## citrusfruit

Here are my ICs. Top is today AM and bottom is yesterday PM. Hard to catch these lines on a pic.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50 KB
Views: 8


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

ICs arent as good at showing the lines hun so dont let them been fainter bother you xxx 
And yea super drugs own brand have a great reputation and nicely priced too :) x
My chart has put ovulation in now and saying im 3dpo altho i disagree, i had a strong pos opk the day after they are saying i ovulated, personally id say i ovulated yesterday? But this is my first month charting so i dont really know lol x


----------



## jumpingo

got a non-sleep deprived reading today that was a pretty big dip and had what i'm hoping was implantation bleeding this morning when i got up. caved and just tested (hello, can we say POAS addict?:haha:) even though i know logically that's way too early. so of course BFN. my family comes tomorrow, so probably won't test again until the 10th after they leave. but AF is due the 10th, so we'll see who gets here first! :wacko:


----------



## citrusfruit

Rooting for you jump!!!! Sounds really promising if u had implant dip and a bleed! Will be hoping to see your :bfp: in a week or so!!! 

Charlie don't trust FF completely. They might even change your O date, but you know your body better than a computer! Good luck, when do you plan to test?


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo your not out until she shows up.

Charlie citrus is right dates change all the time with FF. Mine just changed today.

AFM I had a lovely long weekend. I caught the sun but I always do annoyingly. I have now ovulated on Friday just gone, which is good as OH decided to DTD that night, just means a little long before I can test.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi mummy2o, have you got a test date? How's everyone else doing? I guess jump is probably busy with family, but I'm dying to know the outcome! Mint are you still with us? 

Afm: still peeing on sticks, seems like the ICs are taking forever to get darker but that's all I have left and I'm not buying anymore!!! Just booked my 8 wk appt with my GP. Still so nervous about this pregnancy, can't really tell I'm pregnant other than the tests and AF is only due today so it's still really early. The waiting never ends!!!


----------



## Mintastic

I am here. Still struggling with poor sleep and dealing with confusing OPK results. I have a thread about it here:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/o...s-brand-opk-cd10-help-pls-3.html#post33403193

Update from cd11 in the middle somewhere and page three for an update from today cd12.

Also I hope those lines get darker for you soon citrus!


----------



## jumpingo

am stalking the boards and trying to keep up (fairly unsuccessfully) but don't have much to report. my sister in laws are driving me absolutely crazy help:) but my husband pulls through every time and saves me AND gets brownie points with my parents, so it's alright in the end. 

as for ttc, i couldn't temp this morning and tomorrow is likely out (staying in an 8 person japanese room...imagine the 4am thermometer beeping would be annoying to explain:roll: ) but i want to know what's happening too!:haha:

citrus, can't wait to hear about how things are going! want so badly to be joining you...:flower:


----------



## mummy2o

I think I'll test when Jumpingo tests. AF is due on the 12th so we have to wait and see. 

Citrus I don't think my lines ever got dark. Then I was happy with 1 BFP and that was it. The only time I tested more than once it ended in a miscarriage. Maybe I knew something wasn't right. I hope the line gets darker soon and yay AF stayed away.


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> Oh my God. I think I have a :bfp: I mean....there's no think about it, the test is definitely positive. No squinting required! I just hope and pray it sticks. I'm already worried for its little life. Hope my test gets darker tomorrow....




citrusfruit said:


> Ok, I think I've done it...I think it's a pretty clear positive although it's dried quite thin which is making me panic!! I want to do another test already. What do you guys think? It's positive, right???

Congratulations :) 

Afm, I've been struggling with temping, missed Sunday out as was awake most of the night, then the last 2 days have been lower than average, hoping its a dip before ovulation as it's due any day, I'm getting feint lines on opk's, bd'ed Sunday and today though so should be covered fx


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> I think I'll test when Jumpingo tests. AF is due on the 12th so we have to wait and see.
> 
> Citrus I don't think my lines ever got dark. Then I was happy with 1 BFP and that was it. The only time I tested more than once it ended in a miscarriage. Maybe I knew something wasn't right. I hope the line gets darker soon and yay AF stayed away.

i don't know if i can wait that long!:haha:

my husband has to run back to our house on friday, and meet up with us traveling later in the day and suggested that he get a test then so i could take it before sunday or monday! he's just as impatient as me! but he usually forgets to buy them when he says he will, so i bet i will buy them on sunday and test then or on monday...MAYBE be able to hold out until tuesday...?! sounds like a long way away!:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck fruitee. Hope you ovulate soon.

Jumpingo I generally can wait if testing with someone. Although I probably won't test on tuesday as if AF is going to show up she'll show up between 9-10am so would probably wait until Wednesday. 

AFM I was tossing and turning so couldn't get a proper reading on my temp last night. I took it anyway as I don't like gaps in my chart, just discarded the temp.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Good luck fruitee. Hope you ovulate soon.
> 
> Jumpingo I generally can wait if testing with someone. Although I probably won't test on tuesday as if AF is going to show up she'll show up between 9-10am so would probably wait until Wednesday.
> 
> AFM I was tossing and turning so couldn't get a proper reading on my temp last night. I took it anyway as I don't like gaps in my chart, just discarded the temp.

last month i tested in the morning then 2 hours later AF showed and i felt like it was such a waste of money!:roll: FF says it's due sunday, and i get home from vacation on sunday, so i don't know if i'll be able to wait much past that!:dohh:


----------



## citrusfruit

I think Sunday is a good day to test jump if AF hasn't shown up. I would love a bump buddy from this thread. Not too much longer for u to wait now, although I'm sure it feels like forever. 

Still not much to report from me. Felt a bit queasy yesterday but not totally sure if I was imagining it. To think I actually WANT to feel sick! I do feel in my gut that everything is ok though, so being positive even though it's an impossibly long wait until 12 week scan. 

Good luck everyone


----------



## mummy2o

Haha citrus. With DS I never had MS and DD I had MS for a week before AF :S I don't get pregnancy symptoms only kicking, getting fat and shortness of breath at the end otherwise I have had it easy, so don't worry if you never get full on MS.

I've come down with a cold, which explains the tossing and turning. I feel awful. I swear I got something whilst away...


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> Good luck fruitee. Hope you ovulate soon.p.

Thank you :) i had a big temp drop today but still very feint lines on opk!!! So stressy!!


----------



## jumpingo

i'm CD29 (12DPO) with a huge temp drop (below the coverline) so i'm worried today...usually 28-30 day cycles but wasn't charting to know for sure. last month was 30 but FF is predicting 31 this time (defaulting to a 14 day LP since it doesn't know mine yet). trying to believe it was crappy sleep and just different sleeping conditions and not a sign AF is gonna come...:nope: i hate that i let my temp each morning affect me the way it does, yet i keep taking it:wacko:


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no jump. I hope it pops back up tomorrow. Keep us posted.


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo I know how you feel. My temp went down today so I don't think I'm pregnant this month. On top of that I really don't feel good. I'm one for always looking at positive things so even if AF shows up at least you have a rough temping idea of how it goes for you each cycle.


----------



## jumpingo

i'm out. :(

boo.

CD1, here we go again:roll:


----------



## citrusfruit

So sorry to hear it jump, I thought the signs looked really good for you. Oh well, here's to a brand new month! I'm sure it'll be your turn soon :hug:


----------



## Fruitee

Aww sorry to hear that jumpingo :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry to hear that jumpingo.

My dip just came to under the cover line so could be my implantation dip since its the same time as the one when I had DD or it could be due to me being ill. Have to wait and see. Will be testing on the 13th as I'll be late then.


----------



## mummy2o

If my temp doesn't pick up tomorrow I'll be out Tuesday, but it more than likely looks like I'll be joining you jumpingo with the next cycle.


----------



## jumpingo

am back home after a week of vacation. i need a vacation from this vacation; it was a week of herding my entire family around japan. lots of fun and great moments, but also a lot of stress and frustration. glad to be home.

how is everyone?:flower:

my temp the last couple days has been wacky because of travel and bad sleep, etc. but i'm hoping now that i'm home, i'll be able to get more consistent conditions for more accurate temps.

mummy2o, for your sake, i hope it jumps way up and stays up!
but, i wouldn't mind buddies for the next cycle:winkwink:


----------



## mummy2o

Welcome home. I swear going on holiday with anyone besides yourself is more stressful than its worth. For example I love my son to bits but he sure was trying my patience whilst away. I think the heat and being over tired from doing to much probably got to him. The only one who wasn't much trouble was my daughter but that will change next year when she can move.

I had the best night sleep last night. Wasn't very broken, only woke up once and slept pretty well. But despite that my temp still doesn't look good so with some luck AF will come tomorrow and we can try again.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Welcome home. I swear going on holiday with anyone besides yourself is more stressful than its worth. For example I love my son to bits but he sure was trying my patience whilst away. I think the heat and being over tired from doing to much probably got to him. The only one who wasn't much trouble was my daughter but that will change next year when she can move.
> 
> I had the best night sleep last night. Wasn't very broken, only woke up once and slept pretty well. But despite that my temp still doesn't look good so with some luck AF will come tomorrow and we can try again.

yeah, i love having family visit, but the language barrier makes them pretty dependent on me. and i want to show them the japan i love and give a bit of an "insider's" view of certain things, but they want to do all the touristy stuff. that's fine, but the last day one thing i really wanted to show them got scratched off the list, whereas i could have planned to do that earlier had i known they were going to be insistent on one last touristy thing at the end.:sad1:plus, my sisters-in-law are way too princess-y for me and my husband. i could not believe some of the stuff my brothers put up with!:saywhat:

my husband are trying to plan a vacation just the two of us here soon. fingers crossed it actually happens. we are sort of homebodies as of late:blush:

sorry to hear about your temp, but you're not out until AF actually shows!:winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

my temp is finally settling back at average pre-O temps and AF is on the way out. this is about the time i started temping last month, so will be interesting to compare cycle days and temps.

the build-up of sheer exhaustion means i am sleeping so hard. i'm still waking up once or twice in the night and am still tired in the morning, but i think catching up a little bit each night on all the lost sleep from last week!



<3 mummy2o, any news?

<3 fruitee, how are you? where are you cycle-wise? somewhere in the TWW?

<3 mint, you're now in the dreaded TWW too, right?

<3 charlie, your chart looks great! are you planning to test??

<3 citrus, how are you?! been to the doctor yet, or have an appointment scheduled?



did i miss anyone?! any stalkers? :winkwink:


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks for checking in on all of us jumpingo - 

- I would like to think I am in 2ww but my temps haven't gone up yet... 

Looking at other charts I am not panicking yet since I got my peak reading on CD16 and today is CD18 and I could have O'd 48hrs after peak reading so... I wish we had BDd yesterday to be safe but it is what it is now. Linking my chart below:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/50c628/ttc.png


----------



## Mintastic

Also jumpingo - chart link? I want to see those open circles lol!


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Thanks for checking in on all of us jumpingo -
> 
> - I would like to think I am in 2ww but my temps haven't gone up yet...
> 
> Looking at other charts I am not panicking yet since I got my peak reading on CD16 and today is CD18 and I could have O'd 48hrs after peak reading so... I wish we had BDd yesterday to be safe but it is what it is now. Linking my chart below:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/50c628/ttc.png


looks like the next 3 or 4 days of temps will give you a better idea...:thumbup:

you can always BD now, just in case:winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
my chart 

coming in nicely with the first 4 of 6 temps as open circles. :rofl:

one is open because the time was not my normal temp-taking-time and the other 3 are sleep deprived. plus i feel like i'm "cheating" for yesterday's because i vaguely remember waking up around 2:45, which is less than 3 hours from when i take my temp, but i didn't check "sleep deprived," so i probably should have 5 open circles!:dohh:

and last month was 12 out of 23 were open...too bad this isn't my baseball batting average or something!:haha:


----------



## Mintastic

Haha - I did the same thing this morning. I definitely woke up a few times throughout the night one of which was in the last 3 hours but I fell back asleep quickly and didn't get out of bed and didn't "feel" sleep deprived so I didn't check it.


----------



## jumpingo

usually i wake up and am very aware that i am awake, but the other day it sort of felt like a dream and i went right back to sleep, so i figure "giving" myself the solid dot wouldn't hurt much. too many open circles and every time someone looks at my chart, they assume i am not taking it at the same time each day even though more than half are from checking sleep deprived. 

(i guess including the symptoms part with the colored squares would clear that up, but i also feel silly putting some of that online...:blush: even though apparently i'm okay with putting when we have sex online?!:rofl:)


----------



## mummy2o

Mintastic your chart is looking good. How long is your average cycle? You can normally guess when your ovulating from that, but really pay attention to the next few days and see what happens. I'm interested to know when you ovulate.

My temp dropped down again this morning so I'm expecting AF in 2-3 hours. She's been very good and been coming between 9-10 every 4th Tuesday so I hope she continues to do so. As soon as she comes though going to order some OKP just so I can pee on something and seeing now my temp matches the tests.

You should see my chart. Full of holes everywhere! But hey what can we do if we don't get a full 8 solid hours all in one go kinda of sleep. How do you store my temp as I usually do it mid sleep cycle and just some how remember it although one day I forgot, not that I think one day will make a difference, just makes and incomplete chart.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks mummy - My cycles aren't regular - so far the range has been 29-34 days. Last cycle I didn't get positive OPK until cd23 - got them so much earlier this month along with ewcm so was sure O was happening then...now I don't know anymore. We are continuing to BD EOD just in case but I am becoming a little obsessed with the fear that I am not O'ing at all...


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi ladies! Just checking to let you know I am still stalking this thread and rooting for you all! 

Mummy - sorry to read that ur temps are dropping, but glad u have a plan for next cycle! Always made me feel much better!

Mint and jump - got my fingers crossed for you and will be stalking to see how u get on this cycle/during the TWW! Just remember I was convinced I wasn't pregnant so don't symptom spot too much!

AFM - first appointment booked but it's not till September. Symptoms only just starting to kick in really, was tired yesterday and nauseous today. It's been manageable so far. In a strange way, it's nice to have symptoms to know that there is actually something going on in there, but at the same time I've got too much going on and I need to be healthy and energetic!! Trying to take it easy while I can.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## mummy2o

Well I thought my period would come today and its normally here by 10am. Its now 6.40pm and nothing :/ So testing if she doesn't show up over night.

Mintastic sometimes you ovulate twice if the first time wasn't successful, but if you have a longer cycle anyway it sounds like your ovulate soon. Just keep track of the LP as longer is better, however it is possible to get pregnant with a short one as I have roughly a 10-12 day one.

Citrusfruit: Are you in the UK? If so that sounds pretty normal. The first appointment is a lot of paper work and you can be up to 2 hours. I spent one time at my first appointment telling the midwife I was having a miscarriage, but she did all the paper work blood tests etc anyway. So once I finished have my m/c the midwife rang back saying I tested positive for HIV and I needed a repeat test! I was in shock of course. Second test came back negative but a week of worry for nothing especially so soon after the m/c. It was certainly a testing time. However the following midwife I had was super lovely so if your not happy complain.

Just an update, AF might be on her way now as I had some pink CM so pretty sure she'll be full swing tomorrow. :(


----------



## Mintastic

I think you mean gear up to ovulate twice? But yeah I have heard that. 
My lp last month was only 6 days but I found a woman on here who is 3rd tri now and had a 6-7day lp so though counterintuitive it is possible.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> my temp is finally settling back at average pre-O temps and AF is on the way out. this is about the time i started temping last month, so will be interesting to compare cycle days and temps.
> 
> the build-up of sheer exhaustion means i am sleeping so hard. i'm still waking up once or twice in the night and am still tired in the morning, but i think catching up a little bit each night on all the lost sleep from last week!
> 
> 
> 
> <3 mummy2o, any news?
> 
> <3 fruitee, how are you? where are you cycle-wise? somewhere in the TWW?
> 
> <3 mint, you're now in the dreaded TWW too, right?
> 
> <3 charlie, your chart looks great! are you planning to test??
> 
> <3 citrus, how are you?! been to the doctor yet, or have an appointment scheduled?
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss anyone?! any stalkers? :winkwink:

Hi jumpingo, glad to hear everything's getting back to normal for you, you can start thinking about next cycle now :) I'm 5dpo according to ff, it's dragging so much, I've had a weird pain like if my trousers were too tight (but they weren't) really low down, don't know if it's something or nothing yet though


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh my god mummy, that's horrendous!!! I can't imagine being told that. How awful for you, on top of an already difficult situation. Glad you next midwife made up for it.

Yep, I'm in the UK. I think not being seen until 8 weeks is just another reminder of how common early miscarriage is! I think I'll enjoy pregnancy a lot more once I am 12 weeks plus. 

Only a few more days til you can test fruitee!


----------



## Fruitee

Citrus....I have serious urge to poas even though I know it's way too early and would deffo be a bfn!!! How am I going to wait another week?!


----------



## jumpingo

if i was ever curious what some deep sleep would do to my temp...?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png
whoa huge temp dip at CD7 chart 

it's an open circle because i got up to pee at 2:30am (rare for me to actually get up) but i noticed the a/c was off, and i was hot, so i turned it back on, and went to sleep with no problem. my 4:05am alarm ripped me from sleep, so i'm thinking this is what my body SHOULD be doing - deep sleep and probably lower temps? but a 1.3 degree drop is still pretty crazy! hoping this makes it easier to detect O?:haha:

i played indoor soccer for an hour yesterday so that probably confirms i need to start exercising to help me sleep better. anyone try anything to help them sleep better?

i found this article:
https://www.spine-health.com/blog/11-unconventional-sleep-tips-how-get-sleep-and-stay-asleep

which is nothing really new (despite the article's title), mostly just a reminder of things i probably should be doing before i complain about being a crap sleeper:roll:


----------



## jumpingo

also, we have a little bit of everything in this thread - love it!

waiting for O, waiting to POAS, waiting for AF (err, NO AF, as it may be!), waiting for appointments...:haha:


mummy2o, hoping it's not AF. it's wednesday morning here, so late-ish tuesday night there already and no AF would be a good sign if you're usually that regular (am jealous about that! knowing the almost exact time AF will hit would be so helpful!!) either way keep us posted!

fruitee, i think DPO5 or 6 is when the waiting starts to gets hard!:coffee: anything planned to keep yourself busy? plans with friends or family?

citrus, i can understand wanting to be cautious, but can't wait to get some sort of "official" results, i'm sure! but symptoms are good, even if they make you feel crappy, and reassuring in that sense. i think i saw you say sept 5th somewhere? that's my test day, so hopefully good news all around!!?:winkwink:

mint, hang in there! could just be a slow rise O? a 34 day cycle with a short LP means you still have plenty of time to O.:thumbup: obviously a longer LP is what you're hoping for, but it's still too early to be worrying about not Oing at all i think!


----------



## Mintastic

95.5?! Sure that isn't a thermometer problem? So low!
My temp definitely jumps up the worse sleep I get though - for sure.


----------



## Mintastic

Also took more OPKs today just in case and both were totally negative.


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> 95.5?! Sure that isn't a thermometer problem? So low!
> My temp definitely jumps up the worse sleep I get though - for sure.

yeah, doing some reading online and lots of articles point to thyroid problems as a possible cause for low body temps, but i had my thyroid checked a few months ago because they thought something felt weird in my throat when i just happened to be in for a really bad sore throat. i had blood work and an ultrasound on my neck. the bloodwork was normal and they did find a little bump in my neck, but the doctor said it didn't look like anything bad or out of the range of normal. guess i could keep an eye on my temps for a bit and go see the doc if they stay that low?

i have always had a low-ish temperature during the day though, so am hoping it's just a combination of generally low temps, plus deep sleep, plus turning the air on. but i wasn't cold when i woke up though. 95.5 would likely make you feel cold, no? hmm. weird.

i guess it could be my thermometer? i just got it last month...:shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

jumpingo - yeah just keep an eye on it I guess.


----------



## mummy2o

No AF as yet, but I missed FMU as I was half asleep and really needed to pee! So now waiting for SMU. Its terrible I'm getting my hopes up just as I'm now officially a day late.

Temps also make a difference if you sleep with your mouth open jumpingo so they would naturally be lower. I'm guessing that's why mine have been so low as I had a terrible cold for a week which I still have the end lingering now. But my temp went up to above the cover line this morning so I could be getting better.


----------



## mummy2o

BFN :( But I don't think I waited even two hours, so I'll try again tomorrow if AF still hasn't arrived. Grrr I hate this worse than the TWW!!!


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> BFN :( But I don't think I waited even two hours, so I'll try again tomorrow if AF still hasn't arrived. Grrr I hate this worse than the TWW!!!

not out until AF!! fingers crossed for you!!:thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

Fruitee - I started testing with ICs at 8 dpo and got bfp at 9 dpo. Not trying to encourage crazy testing or anything!!

Mummy - sorry to hear about the BFN. I agree that sounds incredibly frustrating to be in limbo. I hope you get an answer one way or another soon.

Jump I wouldn't read too much into one temp. If it stays low for a longer time maybe mention it to your doc. But personally I've found my temp fluctuates quite a lot depending on the conditions of taking it. It's really only useful for a pattern over the course of the month I think.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump I wouldn't read too much into one temp. If it stays low for a longer time maybe mention it to your doc. But personally I've found my temp fluctuates quite a lot depending on the conditions of taking it. It's really only useful for a pattern over the course of the month I think.

logically, i KNOW this.:shy:
in the moment, seeing my chart go wacko drives me :wacko:

ha.

:dohh:


----------



## Mintastic

mummy - fx for you AF stays away.

AFM, feeling hopeful again! I was super down bc I gave in and got FF VIP and it said my fluxuating temps might indicate an annovulatory cycle (or delayed O) and this morning my temp went down again but then! I took OPKs and got a medium dark line on the strip and a flashing smiley (high) on the digi!! This was after total negatives yesterday. I am glad I started taking them again as now I tentatively have hope that this time is for real. I also had a lot of ewcm!!
I told DH and he said my body is like a car trying to start after being in the shop a long time - lol!

Also I had like the worst sleep of my life last night. Exhausted now. Barely slept a wink. :(


----------



## Rainbow2103

I'm popping in as recommended by the OP

I had a baby 14 weeks, who was bf until about 2 weeks ago. I have had one post natal AF.

After DD1 I got AF back after 6 weeks and then my religious 28 days after that. (She was bf and I wasn't temping then)

After DS I got AF back after 12 weeks and then straight back to normal 28 days.

After DD2 we decided to use FF as a natural family planning. Given the fact I've never been irregular in my life we DTD unprotected on CD27. The next day I had EWCM and my temps seem to confirm ovulation.

The problem is I'm still feeding LO twice in the night. I used to temp at 6.40 religiously every morning and now it's a bit all over the place and not the same time every day. So I'm not convinced whether I have ovulated or not :wacko: 

Sorry for the rambling, I don't know how accurate temps are taken without a full nights' sleep and without taking them the same time everyday :shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

Hi rainbow. So you are TTC or TTprevent?
We are all sort of trying to figure out the answer to that question here.
From what I can tell so far taking it at the same time is pretty important but it is still possible to get accurate crosshairs with the sleep deprivation as long as you tick the sleep deprived box so FF factors that in. 
That's how it looks to me so far anyway.
Good luck!


----------



## Rainbow2103

Mintastic said:


> Hi rainbow. So you are TTC or TTprevent?
> We are all sort of trying to figure out the answer to that question here.
> From what I can tell so far taking it at the same time is pretty important but it is still possible to get accurate crosshairs with the sleep deprivation as long as you tick the sleep deprived box so FF factors that in.
> That's how it looks to me so far anyway.
> Good luck!

TTPrevent really but that's apparently gone out of the window. It wouldn't be a disaster if I was pregnant but we already have 3 under 3 :haha: 

I thought it would be quite accurate still.

The temp I think I ovulated at is almost identical to my bfp cycle and my temps are still higher than my usual coverline even when taken early and I know bbt climbs the longer you sleep


----------



## Mintastic

jumpingo and I have actually had opposite results here - lower temps with longer, better sleep.

I hadn't heard that it was meant to rise with more sleep?


----------



## Rainbow2103

I've read it somewhere but can't remember where ATM.

If you use an adjuster it increases your temp if taken early and decreases if taken later, I've never adjusted my temps though as FF says not to


----------



## Rainbow2103

Have found something:

"Each morning upon waking, prior to any activity, take your temperature and note the result on a sheet of paper. It is preferable to take your temperature even before speaking as your temperature will be higher if you move around first. This will skew your charting results. In addition, you should try to take your temperature at approximately the same time each day and always after at least 5 hours of sleep (3 hours uninterrupted sleep minimum). Your temperature rises approximately .2 degrees per hour throughout the morning (or will be approximately .2 less for each hour earlier). This change in temperature (due to inconsistent timing) will skew your charting results" 

Also this:

"Try to take the temperature at as close to the same time each day as possible -- set an alarm if you need to. Staying within a half hour either side of your average time is a good idea because your temp can vary with the time (i.e., if you usually take your temperature at 6 a.m., it is OK to take your BBT between 5:30-6:30, but the closer to 6 the better). The normal variation is by up to .2 degrees per hour -- lower if you take your temperature early, higher if you take it late."

The latter being from fertility.com

Not saying everything online is true though :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

I guess we're odd in the sleep deprived group. My temp was lower first temp I took today compared to 2nd. I took 2 just in case I didn't wake up at my normal time as I had some decent solid sleep. But the first temp was below the coverline, 2nd was above. So who knows...


----------



## Fruitee

Who are theseeople that get all these hours of uninterrupted sleep??!!! I'm always waking to pee, or turn over etc.... Also when I wake I'm often on my tummy so I have to turn over to take my temp and reach my thermometer....would that affect it? 

Haha citrus thanks for the info, I'm really going to try and hold off though ;) if I can until next we'd ideally as I'm off work then for a week. If I get a bfp I'm thinking of buying a bracelet box and putting the text in and giving it to my hubby pretending there's a present inside ( not a bracelet obvs but something haha) what do you think?


----------



## mummy2o

AF starting properly now. I'm joining you now jumpingo :) On to the next cycle.


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks Rainbow... I wonder if that is time of day based not hours of sleep based?

Mummy - sorry the witch got you!


----------



## Fruitee

Mummy, sorry she got you :hugs:

I've just had a horrible experience, was asleep on my tummy and woke suddenly almost choking, thought I was going to throw up, but it was burning my throat :( had some water (broke so glass in the dark, barefoot ha) and taken some gaviscon and it. Seems to be easing a little, but still burning a but. Anyone ever had this? Is it reflux?


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> jumpingo and I have actually had opposite results here - lower temps with longer, better sleep.
> 
> I hadn't heard that it was meant to rise with more sleep?




Rainbow2103 said:


> I've read it somewhere but can't remember where ATM.
> 
> If you use an adjuster it increases your temp if taken early and decreases if taken later, I've never adjusted my temps though as FF says not to

my theory is that it's typically the lowest somewhere in the middle of the night (when they assume you are in your deepest sleep, if you aren't like all of us in this thread!:roll:) and then as you approach waking up, it starts to rise. that would explain the .2 adjustment for early or late temps (i don't adjust either because FF says not to)

i am also guessing that each person probably has a fairly their own "regular" temp pattern of coming out of that deep sleep assuming they have consistent sleeping conditions every night, so that's the reason for the time being important. 

however, i think there is something to be said for being in DEEP sleep. 

for example, if i were a person who normally hit deep sleep at 3am and then slowly come out of it for a good reading at 6am, i wonder if the same temps (number value) would appear if i hit deep sleep at 5am and had that same temp pattern and took it at 8am (same 3 hour temp pattern, just 2 hours later)

OR would my pattern be slightly higher in temps but have the same rising pattern...?

sounds like someone needs to become a sleep doctor!:haha:

since we can't really control the quality of our sleep, i am trying to control the timing. that way there aren't 2 variables changing every day. at least if they are at the same time, i can blame it on being "sleep deprived.":blush:




Fruitee said:


> Who are these people that get all these hours of uninterrupted sleep??!!! I'm always waking to pee, or turn over etc.... Also when I wake I'm often on my tummy so I have to turn over to take my temp and reach my thermometer....would that affect it?

YES, where are these people?!!:wacko:
i figure reaching for your thermometer happens every day, so even if it does affect your temp, it affects it every day, so it's a constant.:shrug:



mummy2o said:


> AF starting properly now. I'm joining you now jumpingo :) On to the next cycle.

boo for AF:cry: but yay for joining me!:happydance:



Fruitee said:


> I've just had a horrible experience, was asleep on my tummy and woke suddenly almost choking, thought I was going to throw up, but it was burning my throat :( had some water (broke so glass in the dark, barefoot ha) and taken some gaviscon and it. Seems to be easing a little, but still burning a but. Anyone ever had this? Is it reflux?

sounds a bit like heartburn or acid reflux? did you eat something last night that may have not settled well with you? or something different than usual?:shrug:


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee: That does sound strange. It might be something you ate? It could be a sign, but I didn't think heartburn started until 3rd trimester. Although saying that every pregnancy is different.

Jumpingo: I agree. I'm kinda happy as April is my sons birthday and him being autistic he's mentally 2 and a half year old trapped in a 9 year olds body. He's only 7, but his dad is huge. This year he only got the concept that on birthdays you get presents despite him getting presents every year. So when it was my dad's birthday which is next after his as we didn't see my sister for hers due to it being exam season, he got most disappointed that he got no presents. Plus if I get pregnant this month I have a good chance of having this baby on my sister's birthday as EDD would be 20/5 and her birthday is 18/5 and I have to have a c-section to having two previously.

Things I'm doing differently, I've joined a gym and got induction today. Watching what I eat more since I've got some weight to shed might as well do it now. Also going to order some OPK and go from there.


----------



## Rainbow2103

I took it later this morning and BIG spike, I think I must be a person whose temps are really effected by time and quality of sleep :shrug:


----------



## citrusfruit

Gosh, that sounds scary. Are you feeling ok this morning fruitee?


----------



## Eline

@Fruitee: I've never heard of anything like it, but it sounds very scary. Maybe you could check with your doc to be on the safe side?

@Rainbow: last month I took my temp a couple of time during the day (in a sad attempt to find high temperatures where there were none) and my temp went up as high as 37°C and as low as 35,5°C. And sometimes when I checked again 10 minutes later the reading was different again. So I've promised myself: from now on there will be only temping once and always in the morning.

Maybe this could be a solution for bad sleepers? https://www.ithermapp.com/


----------



## Rainbow2103

LO sttn last night so I got up at 6.15 am and it's been 5 am last few days and this morning's temp was way higher than my 5 am temps :shrug:

Still don't know what to think of my chart


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> [
> YES, where are these people?!!:wacko:
> i figure reaching for your thermometer happens every day, so even if it does affect your temp, it affects it every day, so it's a constant.:shrug:
> 
> sounds a bit like heartburn or acid reflux? did you eat something last night that may have not settled well with you? or something different than usual?:shrug:

Yeah true, I never thought of that haha. No hadn't eaten anything odd really, just fish fingers. 



mummy2o said:


> Fruitee: That does sound strange. It might be something you ate? It could be a sign, but I didn't think heartburn started until 3rd trimester. Although saying that every pregnancy is different..

No don't think so, it was weird :( wouldn't have thought it was a symptom this early though.



citrusfruit said:


> Gosh, that sounds scary. Are you feeling ok this morning fruitee?

It was, and smashing the glass in the dark didn't help, had to call dh to come and turn the light on as I was scared to move. I can still feel it a bit, will probably take more gaviscon later



Eline said:


> @Fruitee: I've never heard of anything like it, but it sounds very scary. Maybe you could check with your doc to be on the safe side?

 Thanks, I will do of it keeps up, see how I go tonight.

I've had pains today in my pelvis area, like af type pains and I'm so tired, but I have been on my feel all day, only sat down for 10 mins max.

How are you all today?


----------



## mummy2o

I am good. Bit tired, but then that's pretty normal since I just got up. It appears my sleep pattern is changing. Its very bad for temping though. Though it could be I got up an hour after going to bed with a really bad stomach ache. Stupid Chinese food as I swear that was what it was.

Anyway diet and gym all start today. Had all my inductions yesterday. Won't get my official plan until tomorrow, but might as well start today.


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh well done, how did it go?


----------



## mummy2o

Not to bad, and I'm finding I'm getting slightly better sleep. I guess my body is more tired.
My temps are also higher now, compared to when I was ill so that was interesting.

How are you? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Not to bad, and I'm finding I'm getting slightly better sleep. I guess my body is more tired.
> My temps are also higher now, compared to when I was ill so that was interesting.
> 
> How are you? When are you planning on testing?

definitely think exercise would help my sleeping, but can't seem to make myself do anything:dohh: what kind of gym stuff are you going to be doing? i have never been a fan of the gym, but going with my husband makes it semi-okay. ha.

yes, fruitee let us live vicariously through you!:winkwink:


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> Not to bad, and I'm finding I'm getting slightly better sleep. I guess my body is more tired.
> My temps are also higher now, compared to when I was ill so that was interesting.
> 
> How are you? When are you planning on testing?

Great :) I should do something too but I'm so lazy!! Hubby has just joined the gym, keeps asking me to and I'm like :shrug: 
Yeah interesting that temps have gone up....mine are staying between 36.6 and 36.8 atm so that's good too :) had 6 and a half solid hours of sleep last night too, didn't wake to use toilet, but now I need. To go as I'm trying to resist the urge to poas haha :dohh:



jumpingo said:


> definitely think exercise would help my sleeping, but can't seem to make myself do anything:dohh: what kind of gym stuff are you going to be doing? i have never been a fan of the gym, but going with my husband makes it semi-okay. ha.
> 
> yes, fruitee let us live vicariously through you!:winkwink:

Haha I'm trying to hold your as long as possible, only 9dpo today and don't want the disappointment of a bfn. I have been feeling a little queasy on and off, like half way through my dinner thu I genuinely thought I was going to throw up!!! Who knows atm though


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee that was how I was before I got a BFP with my daughter. I'm getting all excited for you.

I do find it easier to go with OH, although he's equally as lazy. Not much at the moment 15minutes treadmill, 15 minutes cross trainer, 15 minutes bike then weights at the end. So roughly an hour but no pain no gain right.


----------



## Mintastic

I need to start working out too. My doctors keep telling me to. So tired always.

Fx for you fruited!

Also - a question - I only got 4 hours of sleep last night but they were uninterrupted - I certainly feel sleep deprived but according to FF since I got 3+ in a row I don't check that box, right?


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> Fruitee that was how I was before I got a BFP with my daughter. I'm getting all excited for you.
> 
> I do find it easier to go with OH, although he's equally as lazy. Not much at the moment 15minutes treadmill, 15 minutes cross trainer, 15 minutes bike then weights at the end. So roughly an hour but no pain no gain right.

Ooh really, well that has given me hope after a rubbish day!!! Tried to get n here earlier but the internet signal in work is awful. Felt like crying before :cry: and not sure why, had to keep checking as was convinced af was starting, I've really struggled in work today, just wanted to sit done, had niggly pains and felt queasy on and off, not majorly but deffo there :( 
I bet you will loe the gym once you get going :) 



Mintastic said:


> I need to start working out too. My doctors keep telling me to. So tired always.
> 
> Fx for you fruited!
> 
> Also - a question - I only got 4 hours of sleep last night but they were uninterrupted - I certainly feel sleep deprived but according to FF since I got 3+ in a row I don't check that box, right?

Thank you mint :) 
Tbh I never tick the box so. I'm not much help sorry :( but I would think no with 4 plus hrs


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Also - a question - I only got 4 hours of sleep last night but they were uninterrupted - I certainly feel sleep deprived but according to FF since I got 3+ in a row I don't check that box, right?

i'm not sure what i would do either!:shrug:

i've only used sleep deprived when temping with less than 3 hours of solid sleep, but it would seem like not getting enough sleep overall would also be something worth entering into FF somehow? 

any luck with an internet search? or looking on FF?


----------



## mummy2o

Take a test Fruitee :D, do it now!!!!

Mintastic I have no idea as I never check the box either.


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> Take a test Fruitee :D, do it now!!!!
> 
> Mintastic I have no idea as I never check the box either.

Haha too late :(
Im so impressed with my self control


----------



## citrusfruit

So you didn't test fruitee? When are you planning to?

Where's everyone else at? Anyone heading into the TWW soon?


----------



## Fruitee

Nope, i resisted :) was very close to...but i only have 3 tests here and dont want to waste them. Will see what today brings as im 10dpo today


----------



## Fruitee

Af is technically due on tuesday though. But ff has moved it to friday. Its been cd34 the last 2 cycles


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> So you didn't test fruitee? When are you planning to?
> 
> Where's everyone else at? Anyone heading into the TWW soon?

only CD11 over here. did have some serious EWCM this morning, but the same thing happened last month around CD10, and i didn't O until 17, so probably nothing to get too excited about!:haha: my husband also said he needs a day off today to recharge, so hopefully he'll be ready to go this week and weekend!:rofl:



Fruitee said:


> Nope, i resisted :) was very close to...but i only have 3 tests here and dont want to waste them. Will see what today brings as im 10dpo today

as much as i love saying :test::test: i also say try to wait until at least 12DPO! can't believe you have tests in the house and don't use them. very impressive.:thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> So you didn't test fruitee? When are you planning to?
> 
> Where's everyone else at? Anyone heading into the TWW soon?
> 
> only CD11 over here. did have some serious EWCM this morning, but the same thing happened last month around CD10, and i didn't O until 17, so probably nothing to get too excited about!:haha: my husband also said he needs a day off today to recharge, so hopefully he'll be ready to go this week and weekend!:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> Nope, i resisted :) was very close to...but i only have 3 tests here and dont want to waste them. Will see what today brings as im 10dpo todayClick to expand...
> 
> as much as i love saying :test::test: i also say try to wait until at least 12DPO! can't believe you have tests in the house and don't use them. very impressive.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Haha your poor hubby :rofl: 

Yes ive only resisted because i dont know when can buy more haha


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Haha your poor hubby :rofl:
> 
> Yes ive only resisted because i dont know when can buy more haha

hey, i've only initiated half the time:blush: so can't feel TOO bad for him!:haha:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> hey, i've only initiated half the time:blush: so can't feel TOO bad for him!:haha:

Haha ok then ;)
Im going to try and attach my chart


----------



## Fruitee




----------



## citrusfruit

Looks good fruitee! I really think it's impossible to tell though. My first chart looked triphasic and then nothing, and my bfp chart looked normal and :bfp: 

So who knows! Stalking though!!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks ctrus :) going to see what happens with temp tomorrow tbh as really dont know


----------



## mummy2o

AF is finished so now waiting to ovulate again. Might wait until next month to buy some OPK and just BD regularly this month.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> AF is finished so now waiting to ovulate again. Might wait until next month to buy some OPK and just BD regularly this month.

yeah, i debated getting OPKs, but i am just too cheap to pay for them:blush:

am trying to make a "game plan" for BD this week:haha:

today is CD12 and i've have EWCM for 2 days now, so seems like we should take advantage of that, but AF is almost always 28-30 days and my LP was 11 days last month, so i'm guessing O between CD17 and CD19...

don't want to burn my husband out too soon!:rofl:


----------



## Fruitee

So temp went back up to 36.6 today , which i didnt expect. Not 'feeling' pregnant at all though, but could burst in to tears, but that could be an af symptom too (also was having a stressful morning in work) sooo......


----------



## jumpingo

oooh, sounds very promising!! fingers still crossed for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

Well i just caved and tested...bfn :( its not fmu though so still hope. So annoyed and upset at mo as dh and i had a barney :( so im sat in th bathroom on the floor crying haha!!!!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry fruitee. If its not FMU you need to hold your pee in for ages.... plus your still early :) Maybe next time try in the morning :)


----------



## Rainbow2103

Well FF has me at 9 dpo today, temps stable around 36.55 - 36.60 all taken an hour and a half to two hours early. We shall see!

Can't compare my chart with my last bfp chart as sleep times are all over the place *sigh*


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry fruitee. Maybe just not enough HCG yet though. Hope u nd ur hubby made up


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks guys, im still thinking positive, will test wed if no af tomorrow,ive got a funny sensation in my tummy, really low down, so hoping that is a good sign? Ooh rainbow,thats what my temp is around, fx for you


----------



## mummy2o

FX for you both.


----------



## Eline

I've got my fingers crossed as well!

Not much news over here, still in my 3WW for o...


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks guys :)
Well, all day ive felt like i was startng af ,had to keep checking, but as yet nothing :)


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Well i just caved and tested...bfn :( its not fmu though so still hope. So annoyed and upset at mo as dh and i had a barney :( so im sat in th bathroom on the floor crying haha!!!!

must have been something going around - my husband and i were at each other the other day too. he saw the wrong in his ways:winkwink: and apologized though:thumbup: hopefully you too...?



Rainbow2103 said:


> Well FF has me at 9 dpo today, temps stable around 36.55 - 36.60 all taken an hour and a half to two hours early. We shall see!
> 
> Can't compare my chart with my last bfp chart as sleep times are all over the place *sigh*

only a few more days til testing?!:happydance:



Eline said:


> I've got my fingers crossed as well!
> 
> Not much news over here, still in my 3WW for o...

yeah, it's hurry up and wait all month long i feel like!!:roll:



i'm at CD14 and was a little nervous last night because we hadn't had sex in 3 days, but my husband and i were just too tired last night. i told him i would be sad if us being tired from our soccer practice meant we missed our window. (it's just a casual intramural type thing that just started and we only have practice once a week but the "coach" is kind of annoying.:wacko: we have a game today, but she still made us do these drills last night that totally tired me out. uh, really? the day before a game?! :dohh::growlmad:)

anyway, was relieved that my temp didn't go up this morning. it actually took a little dip. BUT, i didn't sleep well.:nope: i have been sleeping fairly well lately, so should have known i was due for a bad night coming my way:dohh: so it seems very possible that the drop is just a result of bad sleep...?:shrug: 

my husband made up for last night this morning before leaving for work:winkwink: which is good because after tonight's game, i can't imagine either of us is gonna be saying, "hey:winkwink:??" since already just a practice wears us out and this will be a full-on game.:dohh:

i Oed last month on CD17 and FF predicts O between 18-20, so am hoping we can manage every other day for the next week...? maybe more if possible...am already dreading the TWW:coffee::nope:


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee any update?

Eline, I know how you feel. I still have a week and a half left until I o.

Jumpingo, how evil of your soccer coach. I hope the game goes well today. Hope you can manage to BD as much as you want this month.


----------



## Fruitee

Jumpingo- yeah we have made up now :) glad you and hubby did too. Fab that you managed to fir some bding in in the morning and you wont have to worry tonight esp if you are shattered.

Mummy- just got a bfn. Hope you get plenty of bding in this next week for o :)

Bfn at 13dpo.....temp stayed at 36.6 again.....what do you think? Is there still any hope? 

Hope everyone's doing ok


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Jumpingo- yeah we have made up now :) glad you and hubby did too. Fab that you managed to fir some bding in in the morning and you wont have to worry tonight esp if you are shattered.
> 
> Mummy- just got a bfn. Hope you get plenty of bding in this next week for o :)
> 
> Bfn at 13dpo.....temp stayed at 36.6 again.....what do you think? Is there still any hope?
> 
> Hope everyone's doing ok

thanks:flower: and, they DO say, "you're not out until AF":thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

I know....theres not even a feint line though :(


----------



## mummy2o

My cousin didn't get a positive until 4 months late... and someone else was 2 weeks late until she got her bfp. So as jumpingo your in until AF comes :)


----------



## Fruitee

Wow 4 months!!!! Thats a long time. Haha. I just was hoping to know by tomorrow as we are going away for the weekend and would have loved to suprise dh with it :) he was singing to the possible baby this morning, and saying i really hope you are!! But as long as af keeps away im good


----------



## Fruitee

Well its 4am and im wide awake here!!! Its annoying me as i usually temp about 6:30 and in 14dpo so was interested in seeing what the temp would be!! Grrrr


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Wow 4 months!!!! Thats a long time. Haha. I just was hoping to know by tomorrow as we are going away for the weekend and would have loved to suprise dh with it :) he was singing to the possible baby this morning, and saying i really hope you are!! But as long as af keeps away im good

aww, that is adorable!!:cloud9: i hope so too!!

sorry to hear about the bad sleep this morning. i think our bodies just KNOW when we want them to cooperate and purposefully don't on those days!:gun:


----------



## Fruitee

Aww it was sweet :) yeah i was stressing about my temp haha. Got about 2 1/2 hrs before took temp...it was up at 36.8 but that could be because of the sleep?!! I dreamt i was giving birth to quads too....weirdddd!!! Haha

How are things with you?


----------



## jumpingo

my temp has been both high and low on sleep deprived days, so i have no idea! but i also think 2 and a half is still enough to give a semi accurate reading?:shrug:

and crazy dream! better start brainstorming some more baby names!:haha:

i'm good. CD15 and my temp went up from yesterday, but not much above previous temps so i'm hoping it's not O. but if it goes up too much tomorrow, then it likely is...:dohh:

we BDed yesterday morning, so i guess it could still be okay, but i would feel better if we could get a couple more days in to have a better chance. we didn't BD any other days in the last 4. (i feel like i'm running circles around myself in typing this...sorry!)

FF is predicting O on CD17, so hoping that it dips tomorrow and then goes way up the next day and we can BD the whole way through!:haha:

just waiting. and then waiting. and then waiting to wait more.:coffee: :roll:


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee sounds a good dream :) Hopefully just another sign.

Good luck on all that baby dancing jumpingo. I agree with waiting, still waiting for ovulation here. We're trying to BD every other day right now, but normally I cba. Hopefully I'll get more in the mood soon.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> my temp has been both high and low on sleep deprived days, so i have no idea! but i also think 2 and a half is still enough to give a semi accurate reading?:shrug:
> 
> and crazy dream! better start brainstorming some more baby names!:haha:
> 
> i'm good. CD15 and my temp went up from yesterday, but not much above previous temps so i'm hoping it's not O. but if it goes up too much tomorrow, then it likely is...:dohh:
> 
> we BDed yesterday morning, so i guess it could still be okay, but i would feel better if we could get a couple more days in to have a better chance. we didn't BD any other days in the last 4. (i feel like i'm running circles around myself in typing this...sorry!)
> 
> FF is predicting O on CD17, so hoping that it dips tomorrow and then goes way up the next day and we can BD the whole way through!:haha:
> 
> just waiting. and then waiting. and then waiting to wait more.:coffee: :roll:

Yayyyy free wifi at our hotel :happydance:
:rofl: imagine...quads!!!! Twins I would love, but quads I would find really hard!!! I've just put the tems as usual, sure it will be fine.
Hope you manage to get list of bding in the next couple of days to cover your bases :) 



mummy2o said:


> Fruitee sounds a good dream :) Hopefully just another sign.
> 
> Good luck on all that baby dancing jumpingo. I agree with waiting, still waiting for ovulation here. We're trying to BD every other day right now, but normally I cba. Hopefully I'll get more in the mood soon.

Hope so, still no sign of the witch! 
Yeah it is hard all the bding sometimes, I said to dh the other week 'we need to bd' and he was like 'again?!!!' Hahaha


----------



## Fruitee

She got me. Temp dip this morning then went to toilet and she had arrived!!!


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> She got me. Temp dip this morning then went to toilet and she had arrived!!!

oh boo!!!:growlmad:

on the positive side, at least that means even being a bad sleeper, your temps are still reliable...?:roll:


----------



## mummy2o

So sorry she got you Fruitee, annoying when she comes late. On to the next cycle, has to be better than the last.

Will if we all get our BFP next month we can all be bump buddies together :)


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> oh boo!!!:growlmad:
> 
> on the positive side, at least that means even being a bad sleeper, your temps are still reliable...?:roll:

Yeah, in one way I'm glad to see what my temps do with regard to af and also how it changed the day based on when I o'ed, I'm away until Sunday so hopefully af will be almost done by then and I can plan next cycle



mummy2o said:


> So sorry she got you Fruitee, annoying when she comes late. On to the next cycle, has to be better than the last.
> 
> Will if we all get our BFP next month we can all be bump buddies together :)

Thanks, yeah that would be good :)


----------



## Mintastic

Sorry AF got you fruit - but glad your temps are accurate.

Fellow bad sleepers with FF VIP - when you do the detailed interpretation, under data accuracy details do you get the message that "your temperature fluctuations seem to be on the high side?"
Just wondering if it is my interrupted sleep that is causing that...


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:



> Fellow bad sleepers with FF VIP - when you do the detailed interpretation, under data accuracy details do you get the message that "your temperature fluctuations seem to be on the high side?"
> Just wondering if it is my interrupted sleep that is causing that...

i've resigned myself to just that message being the norm for me:roll::haha:

got cross hairs. am pissed because it fell right where i didn't want it to.:growlmad: we BDed on O day and O+1, and FF still rates that as "Good" timing wise but i really wanted to have a couple more before O just in case. ugh. it's 4am and 2DPO and already into the "i hate temping" phase. otherwise known as the TWW when everything may (or may not be, but you won't know!) a sign of something.:dohh:


----------



## Mintastic

Ugh - sorry crosshairs weren't when you wanted them jumpingo - good luck with the wait!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks mint :)

Jumpingo- sorry you o'ed earlier than you wanted, at least you did manage to bd on o day so fx it was enough for you


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry you have crosshairs jumpingo, and as you know you might not have ovulated then. I suspect FF is going to make me ovulate today as I've had nice steady temps recently, but today dipped. I know its way to early for me to ovulate yet, so unless they remain low. However, I did have a bad night sleep, my fault for going to bed late though.


----------



## mummy2o

grr, missed normally temping time as I had a dream my son was escaping out the window so as soon as I got up my maternal instinct kicked in and checked on him sleeping in his bed. I took it later and got my normal temp after I fell back asleep, but grrr.


----------



## jumpingo

wow, sounds scary!:nope:
i had a weird dream this morning (sometime after falling back asleep after my temp) and i woke up almost crying. i used to have really vivid dreams that woke me up crying or sweating or even yelling. they really freak you out huh??! glad your son was sound asleep:thumbup:

had a busy weekend, so i managed not to think about TTC too much...now just need to survive the week when i don't have "activities" to keep me occupied:roll:

might try to get some sewing done. i used to have an etsy shop, just really tiny and sold zippered pouches and drawstring bags...thinking about getting it up and running again...?:shrug:

anyone do anything fun this weekend??


----------



## Mintastic

I had a bad dream last night too.
We had our fantasy football draft party last night which was very fun but we got home extremely late and I only got 2.5hours of sleep.

I dreamed that DH and I were away someplace and got message that my father had called (in real life my father is catatonic) and had been watching our dog for us and that she had died - but the woman relaying the message got confused and told us our 5-year-old child had died (we don't have kids yet). Then I was crying and when they (the resort staff?) found out it was my dog, not child who had died they were totally unsympathetic.


----------



## mummy2o

Sounds like we all had bad dreams the other night. BTW mintastic where are you in your cycle? Are you close to testing yet?

I find TTC easier when having a hobby. My OH is a game designer so I might try making a game just for fun to see how easy his job is. To me it doesn't appear very hard just thinking of ideas to create a game, so be interesting to see if it is as easy I believe it is and he just makes a big fuss over nothing half the time.


----------



## Mintastic

Mummy - what kind of games?
And where in your cycle are you?
I am kind of on cd32/7dpo but really I think it will be cd1 by the end of the day. Have blood mixed with cm when I check it since last night and light cramping. Also a big temp drop. Fully expect full blown AF by later today or tomorrow.

I knew I wouldn't be preg since we messed up our BD timing, I am just bummed to have such a short lp again. 
It was only my first month taking vitex and b vitamins though and I know it can take 3month to kick in.


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Mummy - what kind of games?
> And where in your cycle are you?
> I am kind of on cd32/7dpo but really I think it will be cd1 by the end of the day. Have blood mixed with cm when I check it since last night and light cramping. Also a big temp drop. Fully expect full blown AF by later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I knew I wouldn't be preg since we messed up our BD timing, I am just bummed to have such a short lp again.
> It was only my first month taking vitex and b vitamins though and I know it can take 3month to kick in.

mint, any news on AF or no AF? sorry to hear about your short LP, but sounds like you caught it early and were able to get started on "fixing" it. imagine not finding out until 6 or 12 months in and THEN having to wait another 3 months...!:wacko:

hopefully it starts to kick in next round, even just a day or two longer:flower:

just 6DPO here, waiting.:coffee: and watching as my decent sleep goes down the toilet.:roll: i have had to check "sleep deprived" the last 5 nights, so what was a sorta dot filled chart is now becoming a very open circled chart:dohh::haha:

how's everyone else? what CD or DPO? anyone testing soon? (in a whisper: AF sitings?)


----------



## Mintastic

jumpingo - sorry your sleep has been so bad. I hope you can get more "dots" soon!

And thank you re:catching my short lp early - that is a great positive way to look at it and actually does make me feel a bit better.

No full AF for me yet but still blood in cm and when combined with the temp drop below cover line I don't have any hope. My period last month was actually weird and mostly spotting for 3 days with only one day of full flow (after usually having 8 day AF!) so no idea what to expect this time.


----------



## mummy2o

CD14 here, waiting to ovulate. I'm guessing tuesday, wednesday, but done a lot of BD just in case.

Mintastic, as for the game, I'm going to try a princess maker game where you raise a child and on according what your teach the child has various outcomes. The concept doesn't seem to hard, plus not many in English. My artwork is terrible though so not sure how its going to go. At the moment I'm still work stats and job combo's etc, but its only been a day working on it, plus I might get bored. 
Hope AF stays away, but you know your body better than us. I hope your LP increase though :)

Jumpingo, almost time for you to test again. Any idea when you plan on doing so?


----------



## Mintastic

Mummy - is it a phone game? Computer game? Sounds fun!

AFM...BFP!
My chart is pretty weird looking though I think... So maybe bad sleep really does mess up your chart.

https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> AFM...BFP!
> My chart is pretty weird looking though I think... So maybe bad sleep really does mess up your chart.
> 
> https://FertilityFriend.com/home/50c628

was waiting to see this over here too:winkwink:

let the BFPs roll in!:yipee:


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> CD14 here, waiting to ovulate. I'm guessing tuesday, wednesday, but done a lot of BD just in case.
> 
> Mintastic, as for the game, I'm going to try a princess maker game where you raise a child and on according what your teach the child has various outcomes. The concept doesn't seem to hard, plus not many in English. My artwork is terrible though so not sure how its going to go. At the moment I'm still work stats and job combo's etc, but its only been a day working on it, plus I might get bored.
> Hope AF stays away, but you know your body better than us. I hope your LP increase though :)
> 
> Jumpingo, almost time for you to test again. Any idea when you plan on doing so?

cool concept:thumbup: i know nothing about gaming or coding or any of that, but usually like playing them:haha:

i am gonna try to hold out until the 1st, which is when AF is due. though, i guess if my temps give me strong reason to believe otherwise, i might cave earlier.:dohh::haha:

also, realized that i'm having a friend spend the night on sunday, and we are leaving early on monday to climb mt. fuji, so might have to test sunday evening...before she gets here because...well, our apartment is not that big and we only have one bathroom and...yeah...awkward...?:shrug:


----------



## Mintastic

Are you allowed to climb Mt. Fuji if you get a BFP? I have heard that is a very intense hike!


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Are you allowed to climb Mt. Fuji if you get a BFP? I have heard that is a very intense hike!

i've climbed it 11 or 12 times (usually twice a year) and it's intense, but i take my time and lots of breaks, drink plenty of water, etc. etc.

yeah....i dunno. doing some reading online now...

one site (https://www.altitudemedicine.org/index.php/altitude-medicine/Altitude-pregnancy) said you shouldn't go to high altitudes if you have a high-risk pregnancy. i would guess that 13DPO is too early know if it's high risk or not...

baby center article (https://www.babycenter.com/406_is-it-safe-to-vacation-at-high-altitude-during-pregnancy_1245278.bc) makes me think i will be fine. i have done it before so i will know what's "normal" for me. 

also, seems like most of the articles are talking about already being many weeks/months pregnant...?

i dunno...on the one hand, i would feel really guilty if something happened, but on the other hand, if i wasn't actively TTC, i would never know at CD26/13DPO that i was pregnant, because i wouldn't have considered AF "late." until i started temping, AF always came in 28-30 day cycles. it may have been a bit earlier or later, but i wasn't paying attention enough to notice like i am now.

will do some more reading...but will probably just take it nice and slow and turn back if anything seems "off" or the weather gets bad.


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Minitastic. I'm so happy for you.

Jumpingo, we need to get our BFP this month, we're getting left behind here. 

As for climbing MT fuji, I wouldn't straight after getting your BFP, but probably a week or two later. The reason being for some odd reason your energy plummets and you struggle with normal exercise. My friend who always went biking with her OH went on a 5 mile cycle couldn't manage it one day and got a BFP. The same happened to me. My son went horse riding and went for a hack down the road and one day I just couldn't keep up. However it quickly passed and I was able to keep up again a few weeks later. I'm not trying to put you off, just making you aware of the energy difference in the first week or two.

It will be a computer game. I know nothing on how to make one, but hopefully my OH won't be to moody and help me along the way or if worst case scenario I could get my dad to teach me to program. 

My cousin had a baby yesterday so I'm even more broody, also doing a lot more BD this cycle. No ovulation as of yet but I think my body keeps trying and failing as its going up and down like a yo-yo daily atm, but previously I had a very neat line.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Congrats Minitastic. I'm so happy for you.
> 
> Jumpingo, we need to get our BFP this month, we're getting left behind here.

I KNOW! i didn't have too much hope going into this tww, but am starting to get hopeful i think. i just don't want to be let down that much more when it's negative, you know? would rather be pleasantly surprised when it turns out to actually be positive. (glass is definitely half empty over here:blush:) so many people that i was drawn to when i first started posting have gotten their positives, so i really hope we get ours soon so we can all reunite on the pregnancy threads!!



> As for climbing MT fuji, I wouldn't straight after getting your BFP, but probably a week or two later. The reason being for some odd reason your energy plummets and you struggle with normal exercise. My friend who always went biking with her OH went on a 5 mile cycle couldn't manage it one day and got a BFP. The same happened to me. My son went horse riding and went for a hack down the road and one day I just couldn't keep up. However it quickly passed and I was able to keep up again a few weeks later. I'm not trying to put you off, just making you aware of the energy difference in the first week or two.

unfortunately, we're already going the last week the mountain is open for the climbing season. it's only open mid-july until the first week-ish of september because it's snow covered until mid july and starts snowing again mid september, so i can't push it back a week:dohh: might have to take some zzquil to get a full night's sleep for a couple night beforehand, just in case?:shrug: but thanks for the head's up. i will keep an eye on my energy level. it's a 4 day weekend for my husband this weekend and our "legally married" 1st year anniversary, but we are planning on doing nothing and just relaxing at home.:hugs:




> My cousin had a baby yesterday so I'm even more broody, also doing a lot more BD this cycle. No ovulation as of yet but I think my body keeps trying and failing as its going up and down like a yo-yo daily atm, but previously I had a very neat line.

yay for more BDing!:winkwink: but BOO to other people having babies. my facebook is the WORST! sometimes i just have to avoid it because so maybe people overshare or it's all "baby-bragging.":wacko: might go on an unfriending spree!:shhh::haha:


----------



## mrs.ginger

My chart is wacky. DD still doesn't STTN so I temp when I can. I have no idea how FF is going to find my cover line. Any suggestions?


----------



## jumpingo

mrs.ginger said:


> My chart is wacky. DD still doesn't STTN so I temp when I can. I have no idea how FF is going to find my cover line. Any suggestions?

welcome!!:wave:

i don't have a daughter to blame and *i* don't even sleep through the night:haha:

i would just say to take your temp at the same time everyday, regardless of whether you slept 1 hour, 3 hours or a miraculous 5 hours, before taking it. on the days you don't sleep 3 solid hours before temping, just check the "sleep deprived" box on FF and move on. it means lots of open circles on your chart, but at least the time will be the same. when i first started, i would get upset or annoyed by "bad" temps, but i'm getting better:blush:

here's what my chart looks like: 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/50e7f1//thumb.png 

and lots of people will say "oh, you have all those circles, you should take it at the same time blahblahblah" but what they don't know, is that i DO.:roll: it's just that more than half the time i have to check sleep deprived, and FF makes any of those temps circles. i also have found if i take it a bit early or a bit late, it does affect my temp, but no SO much that FF can't figure it out over looking at the whole month.

can you upload your chart? 
where are you in your cycle? 
(sorry for all the questions - excited to have a new face around because we have "lost" a lot of people to BFPs...a good thing to lose them to, of course!:happydance:)


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Are you allowed to climb Mt. Fuji if you get a BFP? I have heard that is a very intense hike!

UPDATE:
my husband works in the hospital on base, and i texted him earlier today about what he thought about me hiking if we found out i was pregnant the day before and he said he would ask a doc.

he asked a pediatrician he works with and they warned that it would be more strenuous activity than normal, but that there was no reason for them to give me a definite NO. if it was the first time i was hiking it or hadn't just climbed it 3 weeks ago, they might be more cautious, but said it would be fine. my husband had the same feelings, even before asking, but nice to be reassured.

soccer goalie on the other hand is going to get a big fat NO from my husband as soon as we find out i'm pregnant. boo! we just joined an indoor league and our team is finally coming together and getting better.:dohh: i love the competition and it's one of the few forms of exercise i don't hate:haha: so will be sad if i have to give that up...but would much rather have a baby!:winkwink: but how do you quit mid season before you are ready to publicly announce to anyone that you are pregnant...hmmm...:huh::dohh:


----------



## Mintastic

Jumpingo - you would probably have to give a vague "medical" or "health" reasons. Which people may guess what that means but that's what I would do.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm the opposite, I have a daughter and she manages to sleep through and I don't. Its annoying. As Jumpingo says, FF seems to make sense of them all. I generally temp within a 2 hour window. I can't set an alarm as my body will get use to the alarm and will wake up early, plus baby is still in our room atm so don't want to wake her. My temps stay fairly normal for me, and even when I was temping prior to Erika I had a jolty chart and I was temping at 7 on the dot. It still figures it out, although next month using OPK although missed this month.

Jumpingo that's good you'll be able to climb it again. As for the soccer no idea. Although Zara Phillips kept riding to 12 weeks over here. Not sure I would. I think I'll still go to the gym, but not sure. Have to wait and see


----------



## mrs.ginger

I can't remember how to upload my chart! Maybe I'm not seeing it because I use the app on my phone. Do I have to logon on the computer? My daughter usually wakes up at least once sometimes more in the middle of the night. So my sleeping patterns are all over the place. If all I need to do is take my temperature at the same time every day and mark sleep deprived I guess that makes it a lot easier than what I have been doing. Because it really is all over the place. I have literally been taking my temperature in about a three hour window every day. So the temperatures are drastically different.


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Jumpingo - you would probably have to give a vague "medical" or "health" reasons. Which people may guess what that means but that's what I would do.

yeah, maybe claim i have an injury?:blush:



mummy2o said:


> I'm the opposite, I have a daughter and she manages to sleep through and I don't. Its annoying. As Jumpingo says, FF seems to make sense of them all. I generally temp within a 2 hour window. I can't set an alarm as my body will get use to the alarm and will wake up early, plus baby is still in our room atm so don't want to wake her. My temps stay fairly normal for me, and even when I was temping prior to Erika I had a jolty chart and I was temping at 7 on the dot. It still figures it out, although next month using OPK although missed this month.
> 
> Jumpingo that's good you'll be able to climb it again. As for the soccer no idea. Although Zara Phillips kept riding to 12 weeks over here. Not sure I would. I think I'll still go to the gym, but not sure. Have to wait and see

i guess it does totally depend on the person. from what i understand, you can continue a lot of stuff that you have *already* been doing. but the minute any kind of red flag gets raised, i would understand why you shouldn't do other certain things. i mean, my mom worked up until the day before she had my older brother. people have been having kids for thousands of years - we have it pretty good with the technology we have now and the (sometimes) luxury to stop a lot of those "dangerous" things much earlier now.:thumbup:



mrs.ginger said:


> I can't remember how to upload my chart! Maybe I'm not seeing it because I use the app on my phone. Do I have to logon on the computer? My daughter usually wakes up at least once sometimes more in the middle of the night. So my sleeping patterns are all over the place. If all I need to do is take my temperature at the same time every day and mark sleep deprived I guess that makes it a lot easier than what I have been doing. Because it really is all over the place. I have literally been taking my temperature in about a three hour window every day. So the temperatures are drastically different.

i do it from my computer, so i'm not sure how to do it from a phone...at least on your computer, go to your chart and underneath there are little gray buttons. click share and copy and paste the bbCode into your post.

you could also take a screen shot and then click "advanced reply" and below the text box, there's a button that says Manage Attachments and you can attach the screen shot file that way.:thumbup:

as for me, here is my chart overlay as of today, 8DPO, that is getting me a bit hopeful this month:
 



Attached Files:







Screen Shot 2014-08-28 at 12.12.49 PM.jpg
File size: 77.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mrs.ginger

Ok. Giving it a shot. Let's see if this works!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/3f5a42/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

ETA: YAY! It worked! Thank you Jumpingo!


----------



## jumpingo

yay!\\:D/ 

i would say your chart looks pretty good! i hear it's fairly normal to have more erratic temps during your period, so after another week or so of temps, you might see it calm down a little bit?

i am a huge chart nerd and love looking for patterns and similarities.:blush: and even though i know it doesn't really make much sense to overlay the charts of two different women (comparing your own chart month to month is more telling since everyone will have different patterns and even temp ranges vary from woman to woman) just for fun, i overlaid my current chart over yours.

i ovulated on CD14 this cycle but when i was only at CD9 i was thinking, "WTF is up with my temps?! there is NO way this is going well:growlmad:" but sure enough, they managed to settle down and FF gave me solid cross hairs (only got dotted ones last month:haha:) 

so there's still plenty of time for FF to figure yours out too!:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







mrs ginger overlay.jpg
File size: 70.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mummy2o

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/

There's my chart if you wish to see it mrs ginger. I think mine is even more erratic than yours right now. But in a few days it will find my ovulation. I should be ovulating between now-sunday as I have a 12 day lp :)

Jumpingo is it possible to overlay ours due to the C vs F temp? Just out of curiosity really. I love how we have more that one system in the world to work out things, it makes more work translating measurements in ones I want/need. Can't we just get one universal one and be done with that. The worse I find is cups into ounces although I'm probably the only young person to cook in ounces as that's how my mother taught me!

I think with the gym as I was bleeding in early pregnancy with Erika a lot due to exercise I'm a bit more cautious on the next if that makes sense. I got told no exercise at 14 weeks due to spending a lot of time at the early pregnancy unit. So we'll see how it goes this time.


----------



## mrs.ginger

Thank you and interesting! I appreciate the feedback so much. I will try and temp the same time each day instead of willy nilly lol. Last cycle was my first PP and I still EBF so wouldn't surprise me if hormones were all out of whack. We shall see. I haven't even had a chance to order OPK's yet! Getting back into the TTC groove lol.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/
> 
> There's my chart if you wish to see it mrs ginger. I think mine is even more erratic than yours right now. But in a few days it will find my ovulation. I should be ovulating between now-sunday as I have a 12 day lp :)
> 
> Jumpingo is it possible to overlay ours due to the C vs F temp? Just out of curiosity really. I love how we have more that one system in the world to work out things, it makes more work translating measurements in ones I want/need. Can't we just get one universal one and be done with that. The worse I find is cups into ounces although I'm probably the only young person to cook in ounces as that's how my mother taught me!
> 
> I think with the gym as I was bleeding in early pregnancy with Erika a lot due to exercise I'm a bit more cautious on the next if that makes sense. I got told no exercise at 14 weeks due to spending a lot of time at the early pregnancy unit. So we'll see how it goes this time.

that link just takes me to fertility friend and my own chart:shrug: try again maybe?

i don't know if we could overlay with one in C and one in F or not; i will most certainly try if i have the chance though!:haha: i'm guessing that since FF pins at the coverline, it would be able to adjust accordingly since it's just lining up the horizontal lines on a plus/minus grid? 

oh man, now i'm super curious if it's possible!:shock::rofl:

ETA: yes regarding having 2 systems. i live in japan where everything is metric, and was sort of getting the hang of it when i married my husband and moved onto a military base, where everything is done in crazy numbers!:wacko: metric seems to makes more "sense" but i think the infrastructure that is already in place in the US makes switching near impossible.:roll:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi everyone!! Just caught up on this thread!! Still really pulling for everyone - massive congratulations mint! Keep us updated on how things progress! Jump I'm stalking U this cycle, almost time to test and ur chart is looking good. Here's hoing it's your month.

Sorry I haven't been about so much, been feeling quite sick a lot of the time and looking at a screen seems to make it worse. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Mint! :D

@Jumpingo: I'd look up a sports injury that requires you to rest for about 10 weeks or so. Maybe your husband can help you come up with something?


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry jumpingo I hadn't had my cup of tea yet. I'm so English at times. Anyway try this https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/415268

Citrusfruit, glad to see you still poping back. I've never really had morning sickness so not sure how to offer help, but some say ginger helps. Its fine, once you reach 12 weeks life goes back to normal apparently.


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks mummy. It's not too terrible really. Reasonably mild and I haven't actually been sick. It's not really preventing me from doing anything, except my diet is a bit odd at the moment!! 

Excited for you all to test!! I'm sure we'll all graduate from this thread by the end of the year &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o, i was able to overlay the charts but can't post from my phone:growlmad: so will post them in the morning...sorry!!:nope:


----------



## mummy2o

Citrusfruit: Glad you've never been sick. I have never been sick either. guess we're the lucky ones :) I hope your right about that. I seem to only get BFP in July, so be interesting to see if I can get one another month :)

Jumpingo: No worries. But you can see what I mean it's been spikey last few days. This morning it was the same as yesterday, no major rise though.


----------



## jumpingo

finally got the photos to my computer to upload:thumbup:

had another soccer game last night (lost, again:dohh: 2-9, but the score would have been at least twice that, but i got pissed and was on fire in the goal for most of the second half:haha:) so now i'm icing and hobbling around with a knee that is more purple than skin colored. :blush: oops :shrug:

anyway, here are the charts...the first one is against my cycle this month and the other one is last month's.

FF obviously calculated all your temps into degrees F to match mine, so i imagine if you did it, it would change the other person's temps to C for you. 

interesting how much higher your temps are than mine though! i have always been a "cold" person and my usual temperature (i.e. when i take it to see if i have a fever, etc.) is usually pretty low, along with really low blood pressure and a resting heart beat on the low end of normal. not sure if any of those are related, but thought it was interesting to see how different they were:flower:

still hoping you get an obvious temp rise for O...:thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5052.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_5053.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hi everyone!! Just caught up on this thread!! Still really pulling for everyone - massive congratulations mint! Keep us updated on how things progress! Jump I'm stalking U this cycle, almost time to test and ur chart is looking good. Here's hoing it's your month.
> 
> Sorry I haven't been about so much, been feeling quite sick a lot of the time and looking at a screen seems to make it worse. Good luck everyone!

HI!!! we miss you around here!:flower:
oops, misread the first time...hoping you are feeling better soon! any exciting scans/appointments? any baby purchases? (let's pretend you only buy stuff AFTER you get pregnant, shall we?:rofl:)




Eline said:


> @Jumpingo: I'd look up a sports injury that requires you to rest for about 10 weeks or so. Maybe your husband can help you come up with something?

after the way our game went last night, i don't think it would be hard to claim such a thing. i have never been so out of breath as a goalie before. it was brutal. i was pissed, which may have been half of it, but i also got pretty beat up (the basketball court and i are NOT friends:growlmad:) and the pain rattled me a bit. my hands were shaking as i tried to get all my stuff off and i think the other people on the team saw i wasn't doing so hot. feeling much better today after icing everything, getting an ankle brace and loading up on advil!:haha: my grandma used to scold my mom for letting me play such a "dangerous" game, but for me, that's half the appeal. i love the thrill of flying through the air saving shots that come at your face and then even moreso any resulting awesome bruises i can show off for my hard work (yeah, i'm weird...:wacko:)

so, yeah, i'm thinking a knee or ankle something-or-other could easily be the reason i "can't" play anymore since i've done enough diving and throwing myself on the floor to make it believable.:haha:


----------



## jumpingo

i have such a hard time on these message boards remembering where and what i post. how does everyone do it?!:dohh:

i have my settings set to subscribe and get email notifications when someone posts in threads once i post in them, which helps, but i have so much trouble keeping up in some of the boards. who is who and who has already said what or what *i* have even posted:nope:

i like this one even though there are only a couple people here.:winkwink:

so, if you have been posting here for awhile, or just joined, or are just stalking (come on, say hello!:thumbup:):

thanks for being here:flow:


----------



## Mintastic

I agree, it can be hard to keep up sometimes. Also I am afraid to go into to many first tri threads just yet. I hope no one minds my still lurking around TTC for a bit.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes mint stick around!!! I love our little group here, I agree it's much easier to keep up with a smaller group. We will support each other through pregnancy/TTC. 

I have my very first appointment in two days! I'm so excited. Although from what people say I think it's quite a dull appointment, but hoping it's going to make things feel a little more real. Then hopefully I should get my scan appointment!! Don't think I will relax until I see baby.

Anyone testing soon? Jump, are u waiting it out for AF?


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> I agree, it can be hard to keep up sometimes. Also I am afraid to go into to many first tri threads just yet. I hope no one minds my still lurking around TTC for a bit.

definitely stick around!! always welcome here:thumbup:



citrusfruit said:


> Yes mint stick around!!! I love our little group here, I agree it's much easier to keep up with a smaller group. We will support each other through pregnancy/TTC.
> 
> I have my very first appointment in two days! I'm so excited. Although from what people say I think it's quite a dull appointment, but hoping it's going to make things feel a little more real. Then hopefully I should get my scan appointment!! Don't think I will relax until I see baby.
> 
> Anyone testing soon? Jump, are u waiting it out for AF?

ooooh, exciting!! yeah, i have heard the first appointment is not too exciting, but then you'll have a scan appointment somewhere soon after that, right? how many weeks are you now??

i am likely testing tomorrow. my temp went sorta back up today, and i made a deal with myself that if it went up today *and* tomorrow, then i could test tomorrow. AF is due monday and if my temp drops below the coverline monday, then i will almost definitely be out. so i'll test sunday morning and if it's negative, then i'll wait. i'm climbing mt fuji on monday/tuesday so hoping if it's negative, that she at *least* waits until tuesday afternoon to show up!:roll:


----------



## mummy2o

You guys can hide out in the TTC thread as long as you wish. Like citrus said we're a great little group and although at different stages it will be good to support each other from TTC up to motherhood and beyond.

That would be typical your half way up the mountain and she show's up Jumpingo, but good look on testing.

AFM I believe I'm ovulating today as it would be roughly 12 days before my next AF and since I have a 12 day LP that would make today. So sex this afternoon, although I'm pretty annoyed with my OH as I swear men just get on our nerves just because they can. He wasn't doing anything bad per se but he knows how to push my buttons. Anyway he slept on the couch and I had the bed to myself, but I didn't sleep well.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh mummy I am with you!! DH kept me up really late last night and we're up early and out all day. Grr, tired. (But for u, u need to make up and keep bd-ing, ha)

Ooh jump :test: I love testing time! Keeping everything crossed!!!


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> You guys can hide out in the TTC thread as long as you wish. Like citrus said we're a great little group and although at different stages it will be good to support each other from TTC up to motherhood and beyond.
> 
> That would be typical your half way up the mountain and she show's up Jumpingo, but good look on testing.
> 
> AFM I believe I'm ovulating today as it would be roughly 12 days before my next AF and since I have a 12 day LP that would make today. So sex this afternoon, although I'm pretty annoyed with my OH as I swear men just get on our nerves just because they can. He wasn't doing anything bad per se but he knows how to push my buttons. Anyway he slept on the couch and I had the bed to myself, but I didn't sleep well.

yeah, that would be my luck wouldn't it! no bathroom for hours:dohh: guess i just hope the test is positive enough that i won't need to worry:thumbup: trying to stay positive, but there is definitely the fear that it'll be stark white...:nope: if it *is* negative tomorrow, then i can just hope for AF on time, to avoid being in the BFN but no AF limbo:wacko:

i hope your husband came to his senses!:winkwink: perfectly timed makeup sex?:blush:



citrusfruit said:


> Oh mummy I am with you!! DH kept me up really late last night and we're up early and out all day. Grr, tired. (But for u, u need to make up and keep bd-ing, ha)
> 
> Ooh jump :test: I love testing time! Keeping everything crossed!!!

t-minus 12 hours!:rofl:



ETA: my husband just walked by singing a little song. went like this:
&#9835;&#9835; "we get to test tomorrow, we get to test tomorrow. 
we're gonna find out if there's a baby in there..."&#9835;&#9835;
man i love that guy:friends:<3


----------



## Mintastic

Aw your DH is so cute jumpingo.
I like the other ladies fought with mine late last night and didn't sleep well at all. 
Mine was because he wants me to quit coffee completely even though every single thing I have read says 1-2 small cups a day (200mg or less) is totally fine.


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Aw your DH is so cute jumpingo.
> I like the other ladies fought with mine late last night and didn't sleep well at all.
> Mine was because he wants me to quit coffee completely even though every single thing I have read says 1-2 small cups a day (200mg or less) is totally fine.

yeah, he can be a bit "mr. military man" sometimes, but he is more often a big kid that gets giddy about things.:blush:

are there any articles or websites that he would believe if you sent it his way?? i have a feeling my husband is gonna pull out all kinds of sh*t that suddenly i'm "not allowed" to do too if i get pregnant:roll::haha:


----------



## Mintastic

It is so frustrating he doesn't believe any articles and says he will only believe it when my doctor personally tells me it is okay. He keeps calling it "the internet" (where I got my info from) and I'm like uh...it isn't like I looked on Wikipedia... I am talking about mayo clinic, nih, march of dimes, etc... It even says it is fine in "What to expect..."
Sigh...


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> i have such a hard time on these message boards remembering where and what i post. how does everyone do it?!:dohh:
> 
> i have my settings set to subscribe and get email notifications when someone posts in threads once i post in them, which helps, but i have so much trouble keeping up in some of the boards. who is who and who has already said what or what *i* have even posted:nope:
> 
> i like this one even though there are only a couple people here.:winkwink:
> 
> so, if you have been posting here for awhile, or just joined, or are just stalking (come on, say hello!:thumbup:):
> 
> thanks for being here:flow:

Hi guys, sorry I've been absent recently :( was away last weekend hen had a busy few days then work work work!!! Should settle back to normal now :) wow mint, congratulations :) :happydance: 
I totally agree with finding it difficult to keep up with threads :dohh:
Afm I'm currently cd9 so just waiting to o :) eating everything in sight today!!!!! :growlmad:
Will try and keep up now

Pls how do you get notifications????


----------



## jumpingo

4:30am on sunday and my temp went back down, just above the coverline:cry:

now just debating if i get up and test now or try to hold it a bit longer....sleep has been so crappy the last week, hope if AF comes it means i won't be freaking out about temps and ttc crap for a week so i can sleep?

hmm, not sure i can hold it (both physically and mentally speaking:haha:)


----------



## Fruitee

Aww :( when my temp dropped af came like that day (well 5 mins later!!) so if she's not come yet there's still hope


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, last month it dropped below the coverline and started later that day, which is expected to be tomorrow, so right on schedule:roll::dohh::cry:

tested and was most certainly negative.

sigh...

guess just gotta get hopeful about september, right?:shrug:


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo a September BFP would be better. The baby could be born on your anniversary and what better present would that be! I'm sorry you didn't get the BFP you were after, but AF isn't here yet so your not yet.

Its ok Fruitee. I was walking downstairs actually to record my temp and log on and thought I hope Fruitee is ok and wondered where she went. People on these threads came and go with only a handful staying. Glad to see you back and waiting for O is boring :(

AFM my temp shot up this morning, leaving me thinking I have ovulated yesterday as I thought, but won't know for a couple more days.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> yeah, last month it dropped below the coverline and started later that day, which is expected to be tomorrow, so right on schedule:roll::dohh::cry:
> 
> tested and was most certainly negative.
> 
> sigh...
> 
> guess just gotta get hopeful about september, right?:shrug:

Oh right, well you're not out until she shows, so hopefully she will stay away 



mummy2o said:


> Its ok Fruitee. I was walking downstairs actually to record my temp and log on and thought I hope Fruitee is ok and wondered where she went. People on these threads came and go with only a handful staying. Glad to see you back and waiting for O is boring :(
> 
> AFM my temp shot up this morning, leaving me thinking I have ovulated yesterday as I thought, but won't know for a couple more days.

Aww that's nice, I just found it hard to get on here, had to use my phone for a couple of days so was awkward as so tiny!! I'm back now :happydance: hehe. Yep very boring, especially as I probably have another 10 days or so to wait!!
Did you manage to get plenty of bding in if you o'ed yesterday?


----------



## citrusfruit

Hey fruitee :)

Jump - sorry about your temp. I'm sure you know your body by now but there's still a chance until AF shows. If not, we'll all still be here next cycle.

Mummy - has o been confirmed now? I liked that time when you'd done all you could do, feels like the pressures off a bit.

Mint - how are you finding early pregnancy?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ps. As for me - I have a cold and I feel like I am wading through mud with every movement. Everything hurts. Feels more like the flu, urgh. I know it's not though because DH had it and was ok, it only lasted a couple of days. Saying that, both of us have slept for most of the day today.

On a positive note, my first appt is tomorrow! Excited. Really glad to have made it this far with no bleeding or other miscarriage signs. I am almost 8 weeks, so only another 4ish to wait for first scan, then, all being well, I can FINALLY spill the beans! I have never kept a secret for this long.


----------



## jumpingo

so, my temp went back up...?!!! and FF is telling me since i'm at 12DPO and my last LP was 11days that i should test. but i don't know if i can handle another negative...

am laying in bed and have to pee, but not sure. it's 5am and we are leaving at 6am for mt fuji...hmmm...

(will properly reply later...am on my phone and it's too hard, sorry!)


----------



## citrusfruit

This is exciting jump....


----------



## jumpingo

another bfn:roll:

am doing better than yesterday's. 
off to mt fuji!


----------



## mummy2o

Ovulation hasn't been cconfirmed, but would be very surprised it wasn't yesterday. Good luck with your appointment tomorrow citrus.

Jumpingo, sorry about your negative test. Hopefully AF will hold out until you get back down the mountain. Enjoy your hike!


----------



## Eline

Good luck Citrus! When I think about it, it seems so mean that after all the trying and temping and waiting, when you get your bfp, you still have to wait so long to hear everything is ok.

About the caffeine, there was an article recently in the newspapers over here: https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2727473/Mum-s-coffees-raise-baby-s-leukaemia-risk.html

Although it seems to me, with some research you can prove anything to be unhealthy.

Have a great time on mount Fuji, Jumpingo! And I must say, I often post things twice as well, as I'm on a lot of different threads. I do try to vary a bit in what I write, but still...


----------



## mummy2o

The thing is it changes all the time. When I was pregnant with my son I wasn't allowed to eat nuts as it caused nut allergies, this time I was although my OH has a nut allergy and I wasn't allowed them again due to increase risk. That was a space of 7 years. I think the egg rule was different etc. It also varies from country to country. For example, if Jumpingo was pregnant and still living in Japan, she would go off the army base and get sushi and would be fine as that's normal in Japan. We however is a big no one. I take things with a pinch of salt when it comes to eating for a healthy pregnancy. As long as I've had my 5 fruit and veg, although Danes want you to have 6, France and Canada want 10 whilst Japan says 13 veg and 4 fruit due to added sugar in fruit, I'm happy. All about moderation. A study done in the local university here says we're allowed to eat more oily fish due to the fact there wasn't as much mercury going into our bodies as first thought. I suspect by the time our children have children the rules will be all different again.


----------



## citrusfruit

You're right mummy, basically don't drink, smoke or do drugs!!

I'm finding it hard to get my 5 a day. I feel like I have a permanent hangover and all I want is starchy carbs!!!


----------



## jumpingo

well, i am back from mt fuji a day early because the weather was so bad:dohh:

am glad to be home though.:friends:<3

basically i made it through 12DPO with no AF so we'll see what my temp does tomorrow morning!:roll:

ETA: citrus how did the appt go??!!:happydance:


----------



## citrusfruit

The appt was as expected - a little dull, just lots of info to take home and read really. I'm having a bit of a down day here. No idea why, I guess it's just hormones. I feel a bit crampy and guess I'm worried. Just want the 12 week scan to hurry along. I have no motivation to do anything so I'm just sitting around the house. Need to get out of the rut. Sorry for being miserable but that's what your all here for right?!


----------



## Eline

Yes we are! ;) Even though the appt was a bit dull, I imagine it's exciting to read all the information you've been given? Did they already make an appointment for the scan?
Anyway, there's nothing wrong with sitting around and not doing anything, I've heard early pregnancy can make you feel very tired so you should feel free to take a rest whenever you want.


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo what did your temp do today? Any sign of AF yet?

Glad the appointment went well Citrus. Some people find it better to have a nap in their lunch break in early pregnancy. It gets so much easier soon and your almost there.

How are you doing Eline? Where about in your cycle are you?

AFM I was correct and FF has marked I ovulated on Friday. I'm having some nice high temps right now, so just waiting for a BFP or AF.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> The appt was as expected - a little dull, just lots of info to take home and read really. I'm having a bit of a down day here. No idea why, I guess it's just hormones. I feel a bit crampy and guess I'm worried. Just want the 12 week scan to hurry along. I have no motivation to do anything so I'm just sitting around the house. Need to get out of the rut. Sorry for being miserable but that's what your all here for right?!

that 12 week scan will be here so soon though!!:thumbup: 
aaah!!! so exciting!! :happydance:
and yes, that's exactly what we are here for!!:flower:




mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo what did your temp do today? Any sign of AF yet?
> 
> Glad the appointment went well Citrus. Some people find it better to have a nap in their lunch break in early pregnancy. It gets so much easier soon and your almost there.
> 
> How are you doing Eline? Where about in your cycle are you?
> 
> AFM I was correct and FF has marked I ovulated on Friday. I'm having some nice high temps right now, so just waiting for a BFP or AF.

it went down, but it's still in the middle of the range of my post-O temps, so who knows:shrug: doesn't look like it's low enough that AF will come but i rarely have any indication that AF is coming (like cramps or spotting or anything); she usually just hits out of the blue. so, just waiting to temp again tomorrow and/or AF to show.:coffee:

yay for confirmed O:thumbup: (right?) fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Eline

Hi Mummy2o, I'm 6dpo so we can wait it out together. Fx!

I was really stressed out again at work yesterday, so I uploaded my mindfulness-exercises onto my phone so I can listen to them when things get tough. I really hope an interesting job opening comes up soon so I can go do something different. Or should I get a BFP I'm going to quit this job when going into maternity leave and hope to find something new to start with after maternity leave.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> Hi Mummy2o, I'm 6dpo so we can wait it out together. Fx!
> 
> I was really stressed out again at work yesterday, so I uploaded my mindfulness-exercises onto my phone so I can listen to them when things get tough. I really hope an interesting job opening comes up soon so I can go do something different. Or should I get a BFP I'm going to quit this job when going into maternity leave and hope to find something new to start with after maternity leave.

i never considered myself the type of person who quit "because" she was getting married, but i totally used that as my excuse when my husband and i got married. we actually got married legally in august last year and i commuted for about 6 months from the base (read: close to 2 hours each way), but when i needed time off for our US wedding in june, i just quit before that with "being too far" and "getting married" as my reasoning. my boss probably didn't know it was because i was tired of his BS!:haha::roll:

fingers crossed for a BFP for you soon!!!


----------



## Eline

Yeah, I just feel like I'm stuck with this job and if I could I'd change tomorrow but there are so few interesting job openings, I guess I better stick with it for now. We're saving to buy a house so every penny counts. But I definitely don't want to work such long hours when we have a baby *knocks on wood. I wouldn't want to be a stay at home mom, but it sure would be nice to come home at a decent hour see our baby a little before bedtime.


----------



## citrusfruit

What does everyone plan to do when they have a baby? Give up work entirely? Part time? I'd love to work part time but worried about money!!


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> Yeah, I just feel like I'm stuck with this job and if I could I'd change tomorrow but there are so few interesting job openings, I guess I better stick with it for now. We're saving to buy a house so every penny counts. But I definitely don't want to work such long hours when we have a baby *knocks on wood. I wouldn't want to be a stay at home mom, but it sure would be nice to come home at a decent hour see our baby a little before bedtime.

my mom always says it's easier to find a job when you already have one, so she would tell you to stick with it (she tried to tell me the same thing, but i couldn't take it anymore and quit!:haha:) 

having a goal makes it much easier too i feel like. when work was hard before our wedding, i used to tell myself, "today's pay means you can buy that dress that is way more than you were planning on spending" (which was totally worth it, btw!:winkwink:) so that's exciting to be saving for a house! buying or building??




citrusfruit said:


> What does everyone plan to do when they have a baby? Give up work entirely? Part time? I'd love to work part time but worried about money!!

i would love to be a stay at home mom if it's financially viable. right now, my husband is in the military, and we manage on just his salary, but it's still just the two of us. he is likely getting out in 2 years, so who knows what he'll do after that or where we'll go:shrug: he would like to make it possible for me to stay home, but i'm guessing i'll end up doing something on the side. free lance translation or interpreting would be something i'd probably look into first before going back to work in an office or school or something. i worked at a school for 0-5years olds most recently and they have schools all over the world, so might be kind of cool if there happens to be one near where ever we end up after the military. everything past oct 2016 is pretty much a blank slate:shy:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm currently a SAHM. We don't make loads of money but we make it work. OH is a game designer and his income isn't always steady but we manage to be happy and go to the gym, Erika has swimming and music lessons, Ossian has music and did do riding lessons but he didn't want to any more. So we'll see what happens and go from there in life. I tend not to worry about things though.


----------



## Eline

I definitely couldn't be a SAHM, I need some out of the house work to keep me sane. (I'm not kidding here, if I don't keep my mind occupied, I could worry myself to death about all sorts of things and I'm afraid housework leaves me to much space for worrying :s ), but I don't wont to come home as late as I do right now. I think working 80% or so would be ideal for me.


We would want to buy a house and not build one ourselves. I think we're a bit to lazy to take on such a big project.


----------



## mummy2o

Any news yet Jumpingo? I really hope AF is staying away due to a BFP.

I've noticed in my chart I always get a dip 4dpo, no idea why. Maybe my body tries to implant and nothing happens. We'll see what happens.


----------



## jumpingo

woke up way too early but took my temp anyway, and it dropped to almost the exact temp it dropped to on CD29 last cycle. AF will likely be here later today...:dohh:

i think FF got my O date wrong because both cycles will be 28 days and when i overlay them from start of cycle, so many of the temps are exactly the same. and if i Oed when FF says i did, it would mean my LP was 11 days and then 14 days which sounds too different to me:shrug:

i'll upload the overlays in the morning and see what you guys think but seems too coincidental that this cycle was so close to last month in everything except for O day. hmmmm...okay, back to sleep!


----------



## jumpingo

so, here are the overlays.

one is pinned at ovulation and coverline, so my LP is way longer this cycle...? am at 15DPO as of today. negative HPT at 11 and 12, trying to wait until at least tomorrow to test again. expecting AF though because of the second overlay:

second overlay is pinned at start of cycle, so my LP is the same and the temp pattern during LP is pretty much the same. this would lead me to believe that i Oed around CD17, AF isn't even late, LP is same as last month, and if it goes like last month, AF will be here by the end of the day.



who knows anymore, right??:wacko::nope::sad1:
 



Attached Files:







cycle 2 and 3 pinned to O and coverline.jpg
File size: 76.4 KB
Views: 5









cycle 2 and 3 pinned to start of cycle.jpg
File size: 75.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy2o

Morning.

Is it possible that FF doesn't know your cycle yet and going on what it is programmed, which is a dip followed by 3 days high. However, your not out yet so hold onto that.

AFM I'm quite amused right now. It has an identical dip to my last pregnancy chart, so will be interesting in what my temps will do tomorrow. This chart stuff is pretty interesting to compare. Although I'm probably reading to much into it.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Morning.
> 
> Is it possible that FF doesn't know your cycle yet and going on what it is programmed, which is a dip followed by 3 days high. However, your not out yet so hold onto that.

always possible, right?:roll: i just caved and took another test. even though it's 2:30pm guess it is still technically SMU:haha: definitely negative.:dohh: still only CD29, so AF could be waiting until tomorrow or even the next day (2 cycles ago AF showed on CD31) but probably shouldn't waste any more tests:wacko::haha:



> AFM I'm quite amused right now. It has an identical dip to my last pregnancy chart, so will be interesting in what my temps will do tomorrow. This chart stuff is pretty interesting to compare. Although I'm probably reading to much into it.

i love charting because i love comparing and looking at patterns and similarities, etc. even when they don't give us the pattern we want, it's still so crazy to me that our bodies do the same thing over and over again, and we have no idea! science!:thumbup:


----------



## Eline

Mummy2o, that's exciting! Fx for that BFP!

Looking at your charts, it seems possible that you did o around cd17. But with only two cycles it's still hard to compare. It does seem odd that your cycle length differs so much?

afm- 8dpo. My temperature was still up today which is nice. I'll probably go buy some htp's during lunch break and maybe take a test tomorrow of saturday morning...


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> It does seem odd that your cycle length differs so much?

yup, this.:roll:



> afm- 8dpo. My temperature was still up today which is nice. I'll probably go buy some htp's during lunch break and maybe take a test tomorrow of saturday morning...

oooohhh, yay for testing!!:happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

there she is:witch:

have posted this what feels like too many times in too many threads.

ugh.

am gonna try OPKs this month. not sure what i'll do temping-wise, may be too addicted to my chart:haha:


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry, Jumpingo :hugs2: *kicks evil witch*


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry Jumpingo that the witch got you :( Hopefully next month. I suspect you'll still temp as you like comparing the charts :)

Yay Eline, looking forward to your results. FX


----------



## jumpingo

haha, yeah, pretty much:blush:


----------



## Fruitee

Sorry the witch got you jumpingo :hugs:

Arm, I'm still waiting to o!!! Question.....if you bd at 1am, would you put it as the eve of the day before r morning of that day on ff?


----------



## citrusfruit

Urrrrr stupid :witch: jump!! Sure it'll be ur turn this next month, jus gotta stay positive. 

Elite and mummy - looking forward to seeing your tests. Testing time is so fun. I hope ur dip is a significant one mummy!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Fruitee - I put a 1am dtd as pm of the previous day. In fact to me, any dtd before I sleep is pm!


----------



## jumpingo

i read somewhere that which ever you do, you should just be consistent but that having sex before the next day's temp may affect your temp/chances for conception and i think FF all but says that putting anything before going to sleep as pm is more accurate data analysis wise. :thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> i read somewhere that which ever you do, you should just be consistent but that having sex before the next day's temp may affect your temp/chances for conception and i think FF all but says that putting anything before going to sleep as pm is more accurate data analysis wise. :thumbup:




citrusfruit said:


> Fruitee - I put a 1am dtd as pm of the previous day. In fact to me, any dtd before I sleep is pm!



Thank you, that's what my feeling is on the matter :) dh was saying but it's morning, but if I haven't slept I class it as the eve before


----------



## mummy2o

My temp didn't jump up as much as I like :( so we will have to wait and see. I really hate the TWW.


----------



## Eline

I hope tomorrow they go up further, mummy2. Did I already mention I really like the name Erika? It would be high on my list, weren't it for a local artist who made a sleazy song about a girl named Erika, which unfortunately makes it impossible to name our baby that. Everyone would be singing that song around her.

afm- 9dpo and my temperature is stable. I have been burping my way through the day though, which I hope is sign something is happening (and not just me being very disgusting). If I turn out bfn, I'll be very embarrassed I shared this info. :blush: I did check gassy on FF which earned me some points.


----------



## jumpingo

nah, we share when we get out periods and when we have sex, i feel like being gassy or burping is far lesser of a tmi!:rofl:

fingers crossed:flow: can't wait to see the bfps when you guys test!:happydance:


----------



## citrusfruit

Eline I like erika too, although I would spell it erica!

Yes, waiting to hear news testers!!! Without meaning to get hopes up, I couldn't stop burping in the early stages so fx


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Eline, sounds way more positive than mine. I've got another loss in temp, although it wasn't at the same time, due to a rough night. I'm currently 6dpo, so I'll test sometime next week. 

Thank you. I have German roots, plus I a big Japanophilia and OH wouldn't let me have some of Japanese names I wanted. So Erika was a compromise. She originally was suppose to be a Hana but never looked like one when she was born. The amazing thing is since she's been born I've meet 3 more Erika's out here, although they are all adults.


----------



## jumpingo

before i met my husband, i used to worry i was going to have to find a name that would work in japanese and english (assuming i married a japanese guy! haha) but then i met my american husband and we already have a couple names we like! but since we met and live in japan, i would love to give my kids a name with a bit of japanese influence but we'll see!


----------



## mummy2o

My temps keep going down, but I did wake up due to OH stealing the duvet! So I don't trust today's temp.


----------



## Eline

So after burping a lot on Friday, it was less on Saturday and Sunday morning my temp dropped a little. So I wasn't having much hope, though I was still burping more than normal. So Sunday evening I was rather bummed out. Then I remembered that I still have a hpt in my night stand and I decided to take it to stop me thinking about it: at first it seemed negative, but when I put it away, I thought I saw a shadow on the test. When I looked 5 minutes later there was a line! Faint but clearly visible! :happydance:
I'm going to test again tonight and hope for a clear BFP!


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> So after burping a lot on Friday, it was less on Saturday and Sunday morning my temp dropped a little. So I wasn't having much hope, though I was still burping more than normal. So Sunday evening I was rather bummed out. Then I remembered that I still have a hpt in my night stand and I decided to take it to stop me thinking about it: at first it seemed negative, but when I put it away, I thought I saw a shadow on the test. When I looked 5 minutes later there was a line! Faint but clearly visible! :happydance:
> I'm going to test again tonight and hope for a clear BFP!

ooooh, so exciting!!!:yipee: fingers crossed!


----------



## mummy2o

So exciting Eline. FX for you.

My temp is all over the place. I woke up really early for my temp today and couldn't back to sleep, but I had a feeling I wouldn't be able to so I took it just in case, but it was a lot higher, but it is 2 hours earlier than normal. But I have yet another cold. I swear going to kids parties give you colds :(


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> So exciting Eline. FX for you.
> 
> My temp is all over the place. I woke up really early for my temp today and couldn't back to sleep, but I had a feeling I wouldn't be able to so I took it just in case, but it was a lot higher, but it is 2 hours earlier than normal. But I have yet another cold. I swear going to kids parties give you colds :(

ah, welcome to the temp-all-over-the-place club!:roll::haha: but i'm finding my temps to be very consistently all over the place and up and down in the same spots as last month.

and YES, birthday parties are just breeding grounds for germs and colds!:-#

my husband has been sick for 4 days and finally went to the doctor today: sinus infection and got an armload of drugs. hope they kick in this week because next week is go week!:rofl:


----------



## Eline

Thanks girls! Today I've been a lot less burpy and more crampy, hope that's not a bad sign.

Fx that your higher temp is a good sign and not you getting sick! I agree about kids (not just their parties) though, they are a real test for your immune system!

I hope your OH gets better soon, Jumpingo!


----------



## citrusfruit

Eline everyone seems to cramp for a few weeks after bfp. It totally felt like AF was coming for me. Let us peek at your tests!! Here's hoping for a confirmation line on your next one :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump I hope your hubby feels better. I also have a poorly one! Hoping I don't catch whatever it is. Mummy when's testing time?

I got my scan appt through today! 30th sept. Still soooo long to wait before I can let the cat outta the bag. Finding it really stressful keeping it all in :(


----------



## Mintastic

Hi everyone -just got back from Iceland and catching up.
Sorry witch got you jumping.
Fx that line gets darker Eline!!!

I plan to try to work part time. My job (teaching kids with autism - I can do in the classroom, afterschool, or at home) lends itself well to part time work.

News for me. I still don't have my first appointment scheduled - my doc's assistant swears she will call tomorrow. My boobs are killing me. And I had a small bit of bleeeding/spotting but everything seems okay now.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> I got my scan appt through today! 30th sept. Still soooo long to wait before I can let the cat outta the bag. Finding it really stressful keeping it all in :(

:yipee: i can't imagine! how far will you be by the 30th? have you told anyone yet?? my husband and i are both horrible at keeping secrets, so it'll be really hard for us, i'm sure! BUT my mom is even worse!! i don't think we will be able to tell her until we are ready for the entire town to know!:roll::haha:




Mintastic said:


> Hi everyone -just got back from Iceland and catching up.
> Sorry witch got you jumping.
> Fx that line gets darker Eline!!!
> 
> I plan to try to work part time. My job (teaching kids with autism - I can do in the classroom, afterschool, or at home) lends itself well to part time work.
> 
> News for me. I still don't have my first appointment scheduled - my doc's assistant swears she will call tomorrow. My boobs are killing me. And I had a small bit of bleeeding/spotting but everything seems okay now.

welcome home! how was iceland?!! should i be adding it to my bucket list??


----------



## Mintastic

It was wonderful! Only downside was that a lot of the better hikes we had planned on were closed due to the volcano that is going off there right now. But still plenty to do and definitely worth it!


----------



## mummy2o

Eline: So exciting for you. Cramping is pretty normal. With Erika I didn't test as I felt AF was coming until I was really late for my period!

Citrusfruit: The scan will be all the more worth it. Instead of seeing a blob it will be a mini baby and look really cute :)

Mintastic: Welcome back. I bet your job is really rewarding. My son has autism so I have a rough idea what you must go through, although personality wise he's mainly laid back unless he wants to do something then will have a massive tantrum. 

I'm glad the bleeding stopped, if any more happens let someone know and they may send you for an early scan.

AFM: my temp went down again today. I'm not even going to bother to test this cycle. I'm just going to wait for AF to come. If she isn't here by Friday, then I will, but I'm expecting her to be here Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear that, mummy :(

Friends of mine visited Iceland last ear and the were very enthusiast as well. They had been plowing through a snow storm as well as laying in the sun, all in two weeks time!

Afm - last night I got my bfp! :bfp: :happydance: I'm so happy! I've made an appointment with my gp on thursday for a blood test! So exciting!


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations Eline.

How come I get the feeling it will be me left alone soon.


----------



## Eline

Awww mummy2o :hugs2: Don't worry you'll get your bfp soon enough! Don't give up hope!


----------



## Mintastic

Congrats Eline!

Sorry you are feeling down mummy - I hope you get your BFP very soon.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Congratulations Eline.
> 
> How come I get the feeling it will be me left alone soon.

nah, i'm still here!:wave:

i am sort of pessimistic about this cycle, even though my husband is super optimistic and pumped about all the sex coming up:haha::roll:

played soccer for the first time in a couple weeks tonight. we lost, again.:hissy: and now i feel really sick too. sorry, am a bit of a debbie downer today...husband is still on the mend too, so we're sort of a pathetic looking two at the moment:shy:


----------



## mummy2o

Maybe we'll get our BFP next month Jumpingo then we can catch up with everyone else :) I just really wanted a close age gap between the two of them, as I do think 7 years is a bit to much. Plus June for us is a perfect time to have a baby as no one has a birthday so would suit us better. Going all out next cycle don't you worry.


----------



## Eline

Fx for two June babies for you girls! I wasn't having much hope for this cycle either as I ovulated in possible the most stressful week I've had in the last 6 months (including a very stressful spider-incident the day after ovulation), but apparently it was still possible.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Going all out next cycle don't you worry.

yeah, i don't remember if i mentioned, this will be the last month for us to try until february (because of my brother's state-side wedding in september that i don't want to miss), so definitely going all out this cycle. 

i tried to tell my husband about SMEP, and while he's not really interested in the details, he seems to be totally on board for sex on demand:haha: so we're kicking it off today, CD6.:blush: 

hopefully going to manage every other day and, if my OPKs arrive in time, will use those. if not we'll just add a day or two extra around CD15-17 and then hopefully a couple days after O just to cover all our bases...ugh that sounds so exhausting to me right now!:dohh:

but maybe june babies are on their way for us mummy2o:thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy2o and jump - you will never be alone because you have us!! Sticking together till the end!!! 

Jump, that is rubbish about the wedding. I do understand but try not to put too much pressure one yourself that this HAS to be the month.

Eline - congrats!! Keep us updated with how you are feeling.

Mint - Iceland sounds great, I'd love to go! Defo on my list.

AFM - scan is at exactly 12 weeks by my calculation. I'm just so nervous about it! Still, not too long to go and I am working hard so hoping it will fly. Have got another appt before then too, and I have NO idea how I will explain it to work!! We have still not told a soul. I have gone to great lengths to disguise my non drinking, we are being very secretive!!


----------



## mummy2o

Grrrr.... I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep so my temp will be off today. Grrrr. I so wanted to temp today so I knew if AF was coming -.-


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Mummy2o and jump - you will never be alone because you have us!! Sticking together till the end!!!
> 
> Jump, that is rubbish about the wedding. I do understand but try not to put too much pressure one yourself that this HAS to be the month.
> 
> Eline - congrats!! Keep us updated with how you are feeling.
> 
> Mint - Iceland sounds great, I'd love to go! Defo on my list.
> 
> AFM - scan is at exactly 12 weeks by my calculation. I'm just so nervous about it! Still, not too long to go and I am working hard so hoping it will fly. Have got another appt before then too, and I have NO idea how I will explain it to work!! We have still not told a soul. I have gone to great lengths to disguise my non drinking, we are being very secretive!!

ooh, will have to get your tricks as i am known to love a beer:haha:

am hoping it's this cycle, but also started a weightloss app/program to hopefully lose the weight i gained since last fall:dohh: then, if it doesn't happen this cycle, i'll be a month closer to wearing all my pants!!:roll::haha:

is there some reason it will be hard to explain to work? 



mummy2o said:


> Grrrr.... I woke up early and couldn't get back to sleep so my temp will be off today. Grrrr. I so wanted to temp today so I knew if AF was coming -.-

i HATE when that happens!:trouble:


----------



## citrusfruit

I just don't want to tell anyone before the scan, but I will have to take time off for the two appointments. I will just have to say medical appointments, but that can lead to guessing!! Hopefully all will be well and I can tell them soon after the second appt!


----------



## mummy2o

Eline said:


> Fx for two June babies for you girls! I wasn't having much hope for this cycle either as I ovulated in possible the most stressful week I've had in the last 6 months (including a very stressful spider-incident the day after ovulation), but apparently it was still possible.

I hope so too :)



jumpingo said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Going all out next cycle don't you worry.
> 
> yeah, i don't remember if i mentioned, this will be the last month for us to try until february (because of my brother's state-side wedding in september that i don't want to miss), so definitely going all out this cycle. :Click to expand...

I hope you get a BFP this month. If not don't worry to much as I'm sure it will be a great day regardless and think of all that beer you can have at the wedding. Watching drunk people sober isn't fun.



citrusfruit said:


> Mummy2o and jump - you will never be alone because you have us!! Sticking together till the end!!!
> 
> AFM - scan is at exactly 12 weeks by my calculation. I'm just so nervous about it! Still, not too long to go and I am working hard so hoping it will fly. Have got another appt before then too, and I have NO idea how I will explain it to work!! We have still not told a soul. I have gone to great lengths to disguise my non drinking, we are being very secretive!!

Thanks guys. Just felt a bit down, these things happen, but I soon get back on tract. That good you'll be 12 weeks. Our hospital here is stupid. All scans are done on Thursday and I live in Bristol so its not like its a small city. It might have changed as the hospital has only just been redone but I doubt it. So its a lot of hanging around.



citrusfruit said:


> I just don't want to tell anyone before the scan, but I will have to take time off for the two appointments. I will just have to say medical appointments, but that can lead to guessing!! Hopefully all will be well and I can tell them soon after the second appt!

I don't blame you. Not sure when we're going to tell everyone this time, as most people will judge they are to close together. Its not like I'm getting any younger or anything, I'm 29 in a few months and OH will be 30 the day before. So time won't really be on our side for much longer and we seems to want a big family. I think that is due to my childhood. I remember going to my nannie's for Christmas on boxing day and my dad has 3 siblings and all of us went over, with all my cousins and it was loads of fun. I only had 1 sister and although I love her we never really got on and technically polar opposites personality wise. But we're always there if one of us is in trouble, so its not like we hate each other.

I took my temp, 2 hours later than normal, so it was a lot higher. So not sure what to make of it. I hope AF stays away today as Erika has a swimming lesson at 1 and I hate the two combined.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> yeah, i don't remember if i mentioned, this will be the last month for us to try until february (because of my brother's state-side wedding in september that i don't want to miss), so definitely going all out this cycle. :
> 
> I hope you get a BFP this month. If not don't worry to much as I'm sure it will be a great day regardless and think of all that beer you can have at the wedding. Watching drunk people sober isn't fun.Click to expand...

well, if i get pregnant this month, i'll have a 2-3 month old at the wedding.:baby:

if i don't, we'll wait until february to try again, which would mean (fingers crossed!) i could then be 6 or 7 months pregnant by the time of the wedding.:winkwink: 





mummy2o said:


> I don't blame you. Not sure when we're going to tell everyone this time, as most people will judge they are to close together. Its not like I'm getting any younger or anything, I'm 29 in a few months and OH will be 30 the day before. So time won't really be on our side for much longer and we seems to want a big family.

feeling old over here at 31:blush::haha:


----------



## Mintastic

I am 33! Will be 34 when baby is born. My mom had me at 38 so I feel ahead of the game. Folks have babies much later in NYC.


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> I am 33! Will be 34 when baby is born. My mom had me at 38 so I feel ahead of the game. Folks have babies much later in NYC.

how are you doing?! any news? updates? ANYthing? come on...!!\\:D/ :haha:


----------



## Eline

I'm 32, so I'd say you're not doing so bad jumpingo ;)

Citrus, maybe you could fake another medical problem, like some dental work or you could say you have to accompany your granny to the hospital or so?

Not much news over here, waiting to go to the doc tomorrow for a blood test. Do you think I would get the results back on Friday already? And my OH already told a friend yesterday so we'll probably already tell our family this weekend.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> I'm 32, so I'd say you're not doing so bad jumpingo ;)
> 
> Citrus, maybe you could fake another medical problem, like some dental work or you could say you have to accompany your granny to the hospital or so?
> 
> Not much news over here, waiting to go to the doc tomorrow for a blood test. Do you think I would get the results back on Friday already? And my OH already told a friend yesterday so we'll probably already tell our family this weekend.

glad to see i'm in very good company:winkwink:

that's exciting about telling your family! just blurting it out or have something planned? i have watched so many of those "telling our family we're pregnant" videos and some are super cute, but i imagine when it's us, we'll just be like, "oh hey, by the way...":haha: though, actually, it'll be grandbaby #1 for my parents, so probably should try to make it at least a little special?:blush:


----------



## Mintastic

No big news - I can't remember what I posted last here (getting threads mixed up) and I am too lazy to go back.
I haven't had anymore spotting so far. My boobs are crazy sore and my areolas are huge. My doc finally got back to me yesterday with the high-risk OB referral but no chance to call then so calling today. I hope it won't be too tough to get an appt.!
Hmmm...what else? Totally opened my photos to show my supervisor a photo of a student's block structure and there were like a million POAS photos. I don't think she saw them...hope not!


----------



## citrusfruit

Hahaha mint at the POAS pics! That is like me but now I also have (non existent) bump pics too. 

Don't feel old everyone, I am 27 but definitely 'young' in this game as only two of my wide peer group are pregnant/have children and one of those was by accident!!

I am still mulling over what I will say about the two appts. I think I will leave it at a rather vague 'medical appt' and let them guess. As I said, with a bit of luck they won't have much time to speculate/gossip!!


----------



## Mintastic

I got my appointment! For this Friday! 
I told work I had an "urgent matter" arise and they said "no problem" but my job is pretty flexible like that.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, hope you are all doing ok :) I'm currently on cd20 (which was o day last month) but I didn't get a temp dip yet and ff hasn't determined o soooo, hope it's soon as it will send my cycles out of whack!!! Have been getting plenty of bding in. Just need to keep it up to make sure we didn't peak too early haha


----------



## jumpingo

Mintastic said:


> Hmmm...what else? Totally opened my photos to show my supervisor a photo of a student's block structure and there were like a million POAS photos. I don't think she saw them...hope not!

too funny!!



citrusfruit said:


> Hahaha mint at the POAS pics! That is like me but now I also have (non existent) bump pics too.
> 
> Don't feel old everyone, I am 27 but definitely 'young' in this game as only two of my wide peer group are pregnant/have children and one of those was by accident!!
> 
> I am still mulling over what I will say about the two appts. I think I will leave it at a rather vague 'medical appt' and let them guess. As I said, with a bit of luck they won't have much time to speculate/gossip!!

ooooh, can't wait to see cute bump pics!:winkwink:

yeah, i think if you say you "have some medical issues that will require a couple appointments in the coming weeks. it's nothing serious but i will need to take a couple afternoons(or whatever) off" most people wouldn't push it past that, right?! if they do, i think a curt, "my medical issues are not really something i would like to discuss at work, thanks though" should get the point across?:haha:




Mintastic said:


> I got my appointment! For this Friday!
> I told work I had an "urgent matter" arise and they said "no problem" but my job is pretty flexible like that.

woohoo!!!! (though, i hear the first one is pretty boring and you just get a lot of paperwork...?:shrug::dohh:)




Fruitee said:


> Hi guys, hope you are all doing ok :) I'm currently on cd20 (which was o day last month) but I didn't get a temp dip yet and ff hasn't determined o soooo, hope it's soon as it will send my cycles out of whack!!! Have been getting plenty of bding in. Just need to keep it up to make sure we didn't peak too early haha

hi fruitee!!:wave:
just keep at it!:winkwink: my husband must think he's the energizer bunny the way he is talking this cycle (only at CD8 though, so he has yet to prove me wrong) but i am hoping to pace him a little bit so we don't peak too early!:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Mintastic hope your appointment goes well.

Fruitee I hope you ovulate soon.

I think as my cycle of friends naturally changed when I had my son and then most of them had 2+ kids close together and here's me with a 7 year gap it kinda strange and I feel behind them.

AFM I've had a cold for a week now and got a temperature and felling even worse today. I'll test in a bit if AF doesn't show as she's due today, but I currently feel like dying. I'm really a terrible patient. Also I've been a lot more bitch to OH than normal PMS or I'm imagining it. I really hate this time of the month...


----------



## mummy2o

Just took a test and to my shock I got a faint positive. Like Eline's it was really faint so still not 100% convince (I had a mc between my son and daughter so until the lines get darker its only natural) I'm stunned. I'll test again tomorrow.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Mintastic

Fx that line gets darker for you mummy!!!!


----------



## Eline

That's great news mummy! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for a very clear line tomorrow!

Afm- In about 30 minutes I'm leaving for my doc's appointment. Although we won't actually hear any news yet tonight, I am very nervous, also because she'll have to draw blood and I'm not a fan of needles :s


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> hi fruitee!!:wave:
> just keep at it!:winkwink: my husband must think he's the energizer bunny the way he is talking this cycle (only at CD8 though, so he has yet to prove me wrong) but i am hoping to pace him a little bit so we don't peak too early!:haha:

:rofl: that's how we feel!! 



mummy2o said:


> Mintastic hope your appointment goes well.
> 
> Fruitee I hope you ovulate soon.
> 
> I think as my cycle of friends naturally changed when I had my son and then most of them had 2+ kids close together and here's me with a 7 year gap it kinda strange and I feel behind them.
> 
> AFM I've had a cold for a week now and got a temperature and felling even worse today. I'll test in a bit if AF doesn't show as she's due today, but I currently feel like dying. I'm really a terrible patient. Also I've been a lot more bitch to OH than normal PMS or I'm imagining it. I really hate this time of the month...

Thanks :) I hope so too



mummy2o said:


> Just took a test and to my shock I got a faint positive. Like Eline's it was really faint so still not 100% convince (I had a mc between my son and daughter so until the lines get darker its only natural) I'm stunned. I'll test again tomorrow.

:happydance: that's amazing :hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy2o that's amazing news. Keeping everything crossed for a slightly darker line tomorrow, although I found mine only darkened every two days or so. Very exciting around here!

Fruitee and jump, I hope o is just around the corner and that you manage to keep that bding up.

So I told work about my appointments. No questions asked. Is a weight off my mind and looking forward to it now!


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> Mummy2o that's amazing news. Keeping everything crossed for a slightly darker line tomorrow, although I found mine only darkened every two days or so. Very exciting around here!
> 
> Fruitee and jump, I hope o is just around the corner and that you manage to keep that bding up.
> 
> So I told work about my appointments. No questions asked. Is a weight off my mind and looking forward to it now!

Thanks, I'm really hoping I get my temp rise tomorrow. On ff is the light green or dark green the most fertile days? Confused haha.
Glad all went well with work and you didn't have to divulge more info than you wanted, can't wait to hear how the appts go now :) exciting times


----------



## jumpingo

pretty sure dark green is your fertile days and light green is O day:thumbup: and the outlines are to signify what FF predicts and the filled in are what actually happened.


----------



## mummy2o

Thank you everyone. I haven't done another test yet, although not 100% convinced on the first as it was SMU. Hopefully, I'll get a test done tomorrow, or later today if I get time.

Yes dark green are fertile days and light green is ovulation.


----------



## mummy2o

Double post as my computer was being annoying.


----------



## jumpingo

ooooh, can't wait to hear! second :test: come on!!! :haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Might be a chemical pregnancy as it was negative :( I'll try again in the morning with FMU if AF doesn't come then :)


----------



## jumpingo

everything crossed for you:flower:


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh no, could just be HCG building up? Everything crossed for tomorrow. 

I had a bit of a scare last night ladies. Ever since I found out I was pregnant, my discharge had been creamy/lotiony and quite white. Last night it looked brownish. Not really brown, just darker than I had been used to. This morning, so far, it seems to have returned to normal but it has been enough to scare me. Could the darker colour arise from dehydration do you think??


----------



## mummy2o

I'm hoping its because I didn't hold my pee in long enough, I held it for longer yesterday. Plus only 13dpo so still pretty early. So a whole day of worrying awaits me.

Cirtusfruit: Brown cm is normal. Its just the old blood coming out. If its pink/red you can worry.


----------



## Mintastic

Mummy - I hope it was just the hold issue and you get your line back.

Citrus - Sounds normal but ask your practitioner if you are worried.


----------



## mummy2o

Tested again after 4 hours and got another faint line, so I'm still pregnant for now. Going to hold off the tests until Sunday though, although maybe tomorrow since I still have 20+ IC....


----------



## jumpingo

yay!!!:thumbup:

since i'm over here at CD9:coffee:, i look forward to hearing about a much darker line in a couple days!


----------



## Mintastic

Phew, that's a relief mummy! I tested only EOD for progression to keep myself from going crazy.


----------



## citrusfruit

Yay mummy!!! That's good news. Look forward to hearing your news over the next few days. It's a testing time (pun intended!!) 

All discharge been clear today :)


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> pretty sure dark green is your fertile days and light green is O day:thumbup: and the outlines are to signify what FF predicts and the filled in are what actually happened.




mummy2o said:


> Thank you everyone. I haven't done another test yet, although not 100% convinced on the first as it was SMU. Hopefully, I'll get a test done tomorrow, or later today if I get time.
> 
> Yes dark green are fertile days and light green is ovulation.

Thanks ladies, so I've had 3 days of dark green then yesterday until tomorrow light green

Mummy and citrus, hope all is ok for you both :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Thanks ladies, so I've had 3 days of dark green then yesterday until tomorrow light green

better get busy!!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## jumpingo

OPKs arrived today\\:D/ 

waiting til monday to start using them, but woohoo!!

(ah yes, the little things in life, right?:haha:)


----------



## Fruitee

Still no sign of o!!!! I'm on cd23 today, didn't bd thu or fri, and it's not looking hopefully for today or tomorrow, will have to fit it in somewhere though ;) 

Enjoy your poas'ing jump :)


----------



## citrusfruit

I used to get up to CD 23 with no o sometimes fruitee. Really annoying isn't it. 

Everything seems fine over here. 17 days and counting till scan :-D


----------



## Mintastic

fruitee - yeah I usually O around cd23-cd25. Hope you get to BD soon!

AFM, I had an early scan for dating at my appointment today and got to see movement. Back in two weeks for a viability scan. Pictures in my journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2197607-ttc-our-first-junior-mint-8.html#post33736775


----------



## mummy2o

Lovely scan mintastic. Its so clear to. My early scan last time was terrible. We have old machines here though, but they have redone the centre since I gave birth so hopefully will nice new things then :)

So exciting citrusfruit. Can't wait for your scan pictures either.

Fruitee, sorry your taking ages to ovulate. How long are your normal cycles out of curiosity?

Jumpingo: yay for OKP! Should do more POAS, I got told midday was the best for them though.

AFM: I haven't tested today, but no sign of bleeding so all good. I'm tired a lot so at least sleeping through the night right now!


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> I used to get up to CD 23 with no o sometimes fruitee. Really annoying isn't it.
> 
> Everything seems fine over here. 17 days and counting till scan :-D

:happydance: bet you can't wait :) 
Yeah it's very annoying, it better happen soon!!!



Mintastic said:
 

> fruitee - yeah I usually O around cd23-cd25. Hope you get to BD soon!
> 
> AFM, I had an early scan for dating at my appointment today and got to see movement. Back in two weeks for a viability scan. Pictures in my journal: https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-journals/2197607-ttc-our-first-junior-mint-8.html#post33736775

Thanks mint, I'm hoping to get some in tonight :happydance: so hopefully will be good timing.
Wow you must have been made up, will go have a nosey at your pics now :)



mummy2o said:


> Fruitee, sorry your taking ages to ovulate. How long are your normal cycles out of curiosity?
> 
> AFM: I haven't tested today, but no sign of bleeding so all good. I'm tired a lot so at least sleeping through the night right now!

Well since I've been taking notice of them I've had 2 that were 34 days then last one was 36 days, and I o'ed on cd22 according to ff.
All is sounding positive with you :)


----------



## Mintastic

Haha - I had to google what "made up" means in british slang because in the US it means you are wearing a lot of make-up or dressed up in fancy clothes - which I certainly wasn't for an OB appointment lol! But, yes - very happy/excited/satisfied :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Haha mint, fruitee I wonder if you are from the north? Quite a northern term I think, but might be wrong!! I wonder how many other uk phrases aren't recognised in other parts of the world! 

Mint how wonderful to see your scan pics. It must be such a relief. I wish I had been able to have an early scan. I am going to be such a wreck when it comes to mine. It has been built up for far too long. 

Mummy2o have you done any more testing? 

Jump and fruitee I hope you've been getting lots of bd-ing in :-D


----------



## Mintastic

I have a close friend who is half british (other half is NY puerto-rican so pretty fun combo) and lives there now, I have been to visit her twice also, so I feel like I know a lot of the terms through her but just hadn't heard that one before.

citrus - yes, I know waiting is tough but keep in mind that I get early and frequent scans due to being in the high-risk category. So it is kind of a trade-off.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo: yay for OKP! Should do more POAS, I got told midday was the best for them though.
> 
> AFM: I haven't tested today, but no sign of bleeding so all good. I'm tired a lot so at least sleeping through the night right now!

might start this afternoon (sunday) because starting to get some cm, so just want to cover all my bases. husband has been quite helpful in the sex department:winkwink: and all on schedule over here:haha:



citrusfruit said:


> Haha mint, fruitee I wonder if you are from the north? Quite a northern term I think, but might be wrong!! I wonder how many other uk phrases aren't recognised in other parts of the world!

my friend from australia uses slang all the time that i just look at her like this::saywhat: and we laugh that we both speak english but really do speak two different languages.:wacko:


----------



## mummy2o

I've never heard the term made-up, but then I'm a southern and more recently a Bristolian and they have a whole complete made up language which makes no sense even to the English. Plus they all sound like Farmers/Pirates, then they take the piss out of me as I grow up with a posh accent. Never mind hey.

As for tests, not had a dark line yet, but retested today and got a faint line with only 1 hour holding it in so that is an improvement. Hopefully going to try holding it in longer and getting a nice dark line.


----------



## Fruitee

Mintastic said:


> Haha - I had to google what "made up" means in british slang because in the US it means you are wearing a lot of make-up or dressed up in fancy clothes - which I certainly wasn't for an OB appointment lol! But, yes - very happy/excited/satisfied :)

Haha that made me laugh, I don't think I usually say 'made up' much either :dohh:



citrusfruit said:


> Haha mint, fruitee I wonder if you are from the north? Quite a northern term I think, but might be wrong!! I wonder how many other uk phrases aren't recognised in other parts of the world!
> 
> Jump and fruitee I hope you've been getting lots of bd-ing in :-D

I'm from wales, but my hubby is from Wigan so quite northern I would say (but I can't say I've ever heard him say 'made up' in that sense either)
We managed to bd last night, we were both shattered and it was a bit uncomfortable, but didn't nwt to miss our chance :happydance:



jumpingo said:


> my friend from australia uses slang all the time that i just look at her like this::saywhat: and we laugh that we both speak english but really do speak two different languages.:wacko:

It's so true, so many different terms that can mean one thing :dohh:



mummy2o said:


> I've never heard the term made-up, but then I'm a southern and more recently a Bristolian and they have a whole complete made up language which makes no sense even to the English. Plus they all sound like Farmers/Pirates, then they take the piss out of me as I grow up with a posh accent. Never mind hey.
> 
> As for tests, not had a dark line yet, but retested today and got a faint line with only 1 hour holding it in so that is an improvement. Hopefully going to try holding it in longer and getting a nice dark line.

:rofl: the Bristol accent is 'interesting' isn't it
Hope you get your dark line soon :hugs:

Won't be around today as going to a place with no signal :( (how are there still places with no signal?!!) so will check in tonight :) hope you all have a good day


----------



## Eline

Fx for o fruitee & Jumpingo. 

Afm- 4+4 today and counting down to my scan at 7+6. Also I might be MIA for the next week as my computer crashed at work (where I mostly visit B&B) and I've had to change desks to one right by my chef :s


----------



## Fruitee

Eline said:


> Fx for o fruitee & Jumpingo.
> 
> Afm- 4+4 today and counting down to my scan at 7+6. Also I might be MIA for the next week as my computer crashed at work (where I mostly visit B&B) and I've had to change desks to one right by my chef :s

Thank you :hugs:
Oh no, that's not good :( will yours be fixed soon?


----------



## mummy2o

Still not getting dark lines, although they are improving, they appear quicker and can now see them in my living room. Had to check in kitchen as it has better light before, so I guess it can still go either way. Is it so hard to get a nice dark line?


----------



## Mintastic

Mummy, sorry your lines aren't getting much darker. Where you live can you go for qualitative bloods? That might be helpful in this case.


----------



## citrusfruit

How many dpo are you now mummy? I never got a dark line on an internet cheapy and I think my other test wasn't dark until about 13 dpo. Even then it wasn't as dark as control but I ran outta tests so I gave up testing!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm now 16dpo. But the line is slowly getting darker, but I never really tested with the other two until a week after a missed period so I guess I'll wait until Friday and test then.


----------



## jumpingo

i see that ticker!!:winkwink::wohoo: yay!!!


----------



## jumpingo

alright fruitee, you and me are up...!!

i'm at CD13, with a positive OPK yesterday and going to do another one again in about an hour.

am injured again from soccer last night and am limping around today:dohh: 
but still managed to get my husband in the mood after the game last night:haha: 

so still on perfect SMEP schedule!:bodyb:


----------



## citrusfruit

Glad that you are right on schedule jump. That is to be admired. I have barely had sex since getting bfp. Just so exhausted and almost doesn't feel right somehow! Poor hubby, I should make the effort.

Fruitee, did o get confirmed yet?


----------



## mummy2o

Yay jumpingo. This has to be your month this month.


----------



## Eline

Good luck Jumpingo! 

Not too much dtd over here either but as I read in the May babies topic that dtd and having an o can make you mc, and I Don't want to spend the rest of my pregnancy being scared, we dtd this weekend and I made sure I o'd and so far I'm ok. Sorry for oversharing there...


----------



## jumpingo

thanks for all the support:flower: 

just a quick update from my phone.
the OPK this afternoon was really dark and i posted on another thread and a couple people seemed to think following yesterday's definite positive that it was close enough to call positive. so, bribed my husband and said we could watch another episode of Arrow if he would have sex with me:rofl: he laughed and jokingly got all offended and said, "whoa, are you *bribing* me??!":haha: but worked in the end. teeheehee:blush:

so hoping for a temp rise tomorrow because not sure my husband can go a 5th day in a row:dohh: that's what he gets for being frisky on the non every other day when you're SMEPing, catches up to ya!:rofl:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> alright fruitee, you and me are up...!!
> 
> i'm at CD13, with a positive OPK yesterday and going to do another one again in about an hour.
> 
> am injured again from soccer last night and am limping around today:dohh:
> but still managed to get my husband in the mood after the game last night:haha:
> 
> so still on perfect SMEP schedule!:bodyb:

Cd26 over here :( praying for a temp rise tomorrow!!!



citrusfruit said:


> Glad that you are right on schedule jump. That is to be admired. I have barely had sex since getting bfp. Just so exhausted and almost doesn't feel right somehow! Poor hubby, I should make the effort.
> 
> Fruitee, did o get confirmed yet?

Nope, still waiting, thought it was yesterday but no temp rise yet, will see what tomorrow brings



jumpingo said:


> thanks for all the support:flower:
> 
> just a quick update from my phone.
> the OPK this afternoon was really dark and i posted on another thread and a couple people seemed to think following yesterday's definite positive that it was close enough to call positive. so, bribed my husband and said we could watch another episode of Arrow if he would have sex with me:rofl: he laughed and jokingly got all offended and said, "whoa, are you *bribing* me??!":haha: but worked in the end. teeheehee:blush:
> 
> so hoping for a temp rise tomorrow because not sure my husband can go a 5th day in a row:dohh: that's what he gets for being frisky on the non every other day when you're SMEPing, catches up to ya!:rofl:

:rofl: that update cracked me up!!! Bribery :thumbup: nice tactic haha. Fx we both get our temp rises tomorrow :)


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Cd26 over here :( praying for a temp rise tomorrow!!!

oooh, i hope so too! i was hoping for a temp rise today (mostly because my husband is BDed out:roll:) and it went up, but not enough to be O. but it could be the start of a temp spike. my OPK was negative this morning after 2 positives, so am really hoping it goes up to an O-level temp tomorrow...fingers crossed for both of us!!!



Fruitee said:


> :rofl: that update cracked me up!!! Bribery :thumbup: nice tactic haha. Fx we both get our temp rises tomorrow :)

a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, right??:blush:





citrusfruit said:


> Glad that you are right on schedule jump. That is to be admired. I have barely had sex since getting bfp. Just so exhausted and almost doesn't feel right somehow! Poor hubby, I should make the effort.

thanks. it's obviously taken some, ahem, tactics, but we're managing so far!:thumbup: and yeah, i imagine i will be really cautious in early pregnancy too...and ask my doctor when it's safe:winkwink:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> Cd26 over here :( praying for a temp rise tomorrow!!!
> 
> oooh, i hope so too! i was hoping for a temp rise today (mostly because my husband is BDed out:roll:) and it went up, but not enough to be O. but it could be the start of a temp spike. my OPK was negative this morning after 2 positives, so am really hoping it goes up to an O-level temp tomorrow...fingers crossed for both of us!!!
> 
> a girl's gotta do what a girl's gotta do, right??:blush:Click to expand...

No rise for me :nope: but I just had lots of watery cm on the tissue when I went to the toilet, so hopefully I'm heading in the right direction. Didn't manage to bd yesterday though :( 
:thumbup: too right jumpingo, if we left it up to the men we wouldn't get anywhere!! Fx you get a rise tomorrow :)


----------



## mummy2o

Glad things are going in the right direction for you ladies. Remember it takes FF 3 days to confirm ovulation. We didn't BD the day before ovulation or the day after, we did manage to on the actually day, but we still managed to get the egg!

I haven't retested yet. I plan to do so tomorrow I think. Or later today. Depends if I can hold my pee. No symptoms though, but had none with DS so for me its not a bad thing.


----------



## Eline

It could be your temp goes up further tomorrow, Jumpingo, apparently sometimes after ovulation the temp goes up step by step? Anyway, keep us updated!

Fx, Fruitee!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks guys :hugs:

Keep us updated mummy2o :)


----------



## jumpingo

it was sort of up, and i was expecting it to go up more this morning, even just a tiny bit, but it went down.:nope: not really sure what's going on...leaving my detection mode on OPK/Monitor so it's still telling me 2DPO today, but will feel better when i get cross hairs on the Advanced setting too. just gotta wait til tomorrow to know now:coffee: sigh...


----------



## mummy2o

Line came up straight away this morning, so all good. I guess its time to cut a hair cut then. I have thick hair and pregnancy always seems to get it matted together quickly regardless of how many times I brush or wash it.


----------



## jumpingo

so exciting!!!:happydance:

i love getting my hair cut, but never actually want to cut it shorter. 
i just like the shampoo/head massage part.:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy I am also having a hair problem! It's also thick and I used to straighten it but now it seems no matter how long I spend with the straighteners it just curls up again the next day. Aargh!!


----------



## mummy2o

Its about time to get a hair cut anyway, if I don't tie it up Erika yanks on it as she's at that stage, which is terrible when I wash it as I don't blow dry my hair. It seriously takes up to an hour to do as my hair is that thick, and I can't wash it at night as I hate going to bed with wet hair. Oh the trials we have to face.

How's it going your end Fruitee and Jumpingo, any closer yet?


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> How's it going your end Fruitee and Jumpingo, any closer yet?

am having a bad day.:sad1: mostly just hating this whole TTC crap right now. sorry to be a debbie downer:nope:

my chart is confusing me and my temps are being annoying. i have done SO well making sure to take them at the same time every day. i only missed 1 or 2 days by more than 30 minutes, so they SHOULD look better. ugh.

FF in OPK/Monitor mode and Advanced mode is giving me crosshairs at CD13, but the temps are still the same as pre-O temps the last 2 cycles.

attached my chart this month (row 5 is our very favorite "sleep deprived" so look at all the pretty circles!:roll::dohh:) and also i overlaid the previous 2 months on this month's chart, pinned at ovulation. 

thoughts? is FF right? do i just need to take a chill pill? should i be testing with OPKs still in case i geared up to O but didn't? is all this just BS? (um, don't answer that last one...ha!)
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD16 FF chart.jpg
File size: 72.1 KB
Views: 4









3 cycle overlay 9.19.jpg
File size: 77 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mummy2o

Could be a good sign. My temps were really low this month and more or less per-ovulation compared to all my other cycles since TTC again. It could also be the change in the temperature? I'm guessing its becoming more like Autumn there also so that would naturally give you lower reading.


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> How's it going your end Fruitee and Jumpingo, any closer yet?

Meh, same as jumpingo, nothing to report and I'm getting fed up and frustrated, temps are just not going up at all :cry:


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> How's it going your end Fruitee and Jumpingo, any closer yet?
> 
> Meh, same as jumpingo, nothing to report and I'm getting fed up and frustrated, temps are just not going up at all :cry:Click to expand...

YAY (not.):sad1::growlmad::hissy::coffee:
stickin' together all the way!:friends:


----------



## Fruitee

I know :( really dont know whats going on!!! Have i oed but temps not recording properly???? Or am i still waitng???? Af is 'due' thu!!!!
:hugs: to you jumpingo


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> I know :( really dont know whats going on!!! Have i oed but temps not recording properly???? Or am i still waitng???? Af is 'due' thu!!!!
> :hugs: to you jumpingo

thanks...feeling a little better after getting out for a "game night" on base that my husband helped organize. took my mind off everything, even if for just a couple hours. and managed to hold a 5 month old without being angry that it wasn't me. a little jealous, sure, but within reason.:blush: got a little baby fix and ate a bunch of things that are definitely not on my diet!:haha:

fingers crossed that our temps were just taken "poorly" (by absolutely no fault of our own however..ha!) and that we ovulated right on time and our timing was PERFECT and that we get our BefingPs this month. yeah, guess i'm feeling a bit snarky still:blush:


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump, by the looks of your chart I think you'll have to wait a few days to see for certain when o is/was. Just looking at your temps, I don't see a clear shift. You could have o'd on the day it says you are 2 dpo? 

Are you still doing smep? If so then try not to worry too much, although I know it's hard to keep up all cycle.

Fruitee - perhaps you have o'd? How long have you been temping? Have you ever had an anovulatory cycle?


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> thanks...feeling a little better after getting out for a "game night" on base that my husband helped organize. took my mind off everything, even if for just a couple hours. and managed to hold a 5 month old without being angry that it wasn't me. a little jealous, sure, but within reason.:blush: got a little baby fix and ate a bunch of things that are definitely not on my diet!:haha:
> 
> fingers crossed that our temps were just taken "poorly" (by absolutely no fault of our own however..ha!) and that we ovulated right on time and our timing was PERFECT and that we get our BefingPs this month. yeah, guess i'm feeling a bit snarky still:blush:

Ahh well done :) yeah hopefully that is the case :thumbup: will try and upload my chart in a min



citrusfruit said:


> Jump, by the looks of your chart I think you'll have to wait a few days to see for certain when o is/was. Just looking at your temps, I don't see a clear shift. You could have o'd on the day it says you are 2 dpo?
> 
> Are you still doing smep? If so then try not to worry too much, although I know it's hard to keep up all cycle.
> 
> Fruitee - perhaps you have o'd? How long have you been temping? Have you ever had an anovulatory cycle?

Only temped last cycle and this cycle, last cycle I could see a definite shift, this one there's nothing, will try and post both for you to see :) I don't know about annovulatory cycle as I've not been observing long enough

(On a side note, just made cakes and then licked the spatula.....then realised its raw egg and you shouldn't eat it if pregnancy, hopefully won't matter, was only a tiny bit, and I don't even know if I've o'ed yet so!!!!!)


----------



## Fruitee

Well...that was fun trying to figure out how to do that!!!! Any input??

Doh it put the same one twice....I'll be back
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-09-19-19-32-40.jpg
File size: 36.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fruitee

There we go :) can only attach via my phone so it's a right palava!! It's weird as I've had o pains and lots of cm this month but no temp rise!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmmm, does look irritatingly anovulatory. There is a clear shift on the last chart so hopefully will just be a one off if that is the case. If it is anovulatory, I hope AF comes soon so u can start again. Then again, I hope she doesn't come at all!!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks :( I temped a bit earlier today, about 5:30 and it was 36.1 but when I temped at around 7 it was .3 so that's what I put it down as. Think I'm getting af pains now though :( typical, the one month we get lots of bding in!!! 

(Also, last month I was waking at about 6/6:30 and temping then going back to sleep, this month has been different, I seem to be sleeping later, or waking but waiting to temp, while trying to go back to sleep (does that even make sense?) so another weird thing)


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump, by the looks of your chart I think you'll have to wait a few days to see for certain when o is/was. Just looking at your temps, I don't see a clear shift. You could have o'd on the day it says you are 2 dpo?
> 
> Are you still doing smep? If so then try not to worry too much, although I know it's hard to keep up all cycle.

well, *i* was trying to SMEP, but my husband wasn't quite on the same schedule as me.:nope: i TRIED to tell him on 11 that it wasn't a good idea, and surprise surprise:roll: by 14 he needed a break. so frustrated.

i attached my chart with the manual override that i put on today. my coverline the last 2 months has been 97.4, but i read it should be above the highest of the last 6 pre-O temps, which would be 97.2. either way, that is WAY more likely in my mind than the 96.8 FF was giving me yesterday. so, could be 4 DPO like FF originally marked, but i'm gonna go with 2DPO in hopes it'll keep me from testing WAY too early, as opposed to just testing sort of early:haha: have a bunch of cheap tests that came with my OPKs...:blush:




Fruitee said:


> View attachment 804057
> 
> 
> There we go :) can only attach via my phone so it's a right palava!! It's weird as I've had o pains and lots of cm this month but no temp rise!!

hmmm, i don't feel like there's even a place you could say, "well, maaaaayyybe here i Oed...?:shrug:" :cry: 



Fruitee said:


> (Also, last month I was waking at about 6/6:30 and temping then going back to sleep, this month has been different, I seem to be sleeping later, or waking but waiting to temp, while trying to go back to sleep (does that even make sense?) so another weird thing)

i have been really good about temping at the same time this month, but i don't get the feeling my chart is any more or less hard to read. it's hard even when i temp exactly on time:roll: though, that could make a difference for you?

i hope you get something soon - temp rise or...even AF at this point would sort of reset everything and give a fresh start/chart.:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD17 FF chart.jpg
File size: 81.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry Fruitee your going through this :( I hope you get some answers your looking for soon.

Jumpingo, hopefully you caught that egg. FX for you.


----------



## citrusfruit

Your chart looks great jump!! Shame about the bding though, next time (if u need one) insist that you know best!!! Just to wait and see now, you may well have done enough. I think we only bded on o day and not either side, so you may well have caught it, especially as you aren't 100% sure which day you o'd. Really hoping for you.

Sorry about ur chart fruitee. I hope you get an answer either way soon. Hopefully you won't need it, but I know in the UK you can get a drug that kickstarts AF if it doesn't arrive. It sort of resets your cycle after an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## Fruitee

Morning :) so I was just playing about with my chart, and I put yesterday's temp at the original 36.1 then today's was 36.5 so quite a jump, I'm clutching at straws here though, will have to see what tomorrow's temp is, at least I should know either way in the next couple of days. I really didn't sleep well last night :( was up until about 3:30/4 then finally managed to sleep until 7:45. My mouth and throat are so dry :(


----------



## Fruitee

So this is my 'altered' 'played about with' chart


Edit: I just had another play, and if my temp stays at 36.5 for the next 2 days ff will put o as Wednesday!!! But I don't get why? Is it because I recorded o pains on Monday? If it was we'd then typically tue and we'd we didn't get to bd!!! But we did mon, thu, fri, sat ;) will keep you informed


----------



## Fruitee

Wahoo, so I had a great sleep last night, woken by alarm at 7:30 took temp then went back to sleep :) temo was 36.6 highest it's been all cycle :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh so maybe just a late ovulation! Fingers crossed fruitee.


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> Ooh so maybe just a late ovulation! Fingers crossed fruitee.

Thank youuuu :hugs: Yeah hopefully :happydance: I still don't understand why ff would say Wednesday though, maybe because of cm?


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> Ooh so maybe just a late ovulation! Fingers crossed fruitee.
> 
> Thank youuuu :hugs: Yeah hopefully :happydance: I still don't understand why ff would say Wednesday though, maybe because of cm?Click to expand...

i was gonna say that...probably because of EWCM?:shrug:

sounds like your temp is heading north!!:happydance: if it goes up tomorrow, i would guess you ovulated somewhere between the EWCM on Wed and the temp rise between Fri and Sat:thumbup: fingers crossed for you.


afm, getting normal post-O temps, so now just waiting.:coffee::thumbup:

am trying not to get hopeful and setting my sights on all the stuff i'm gonna do when i'm *not* pregnant (tricking myself with reverse psychology doesn't work if you *know* about it, huh?:blush:) but still hoping this month is it. we'll see:flower:


----------



## Fruitee

Ooh so you're just waiting it out now then jump? How many dpo are you? Fx we both get the result we want from this. When will you test? I'm getting the urge to poas now that temps are going up even though I know it's ridiculously early!! Haha


----------



## citrusfruit

Sounds like you two will be able to wait it out together. 

AFM: I get to meet my midwife this week, so that's exciting. And then next week is the scan. Trying not to be terrified about it. Just want to see a perfect little wriggly bean.


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> Sounds like you two will be able to wait it out together.
> 
> AFM: I get to meet my midwife this week, so that's exciting. And then next week is the scan. Trying not to be terrified about it. Just want to see a perfect little wriggly bean.

:happydance: how exciting, lots to look forward to in the next week then :)


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Ooh so you're just waiting it out now then jump? How many dpo are you? Fx we both get the result we want from this. When will you test? I'm getting the urge to poas now that temps are going up even though I know it's ridiculously early!! Haha

i'm 3DPO today (sunday) and am about to head to bed. should really wait for AF or at least til it's late, but i got a bunch of cheap HPTs when i ordered my OPKs, and not sure we'll be trying again until most likely march, so why not, right? let the early POAS begin!:haha: will try to wait until 10DPO, but i know that on 11 or 12DPO, my temp will nosedive below the coverline if i'm not pregnant, so seems silly to "waste" a test you know?:dohh: ...so yeah, guess i'm torn still on when to test.:roll:




citrusfruit said:


> AFM: I get to meet my midwife this week, so that's exciting. And then next week is the scan. Trying not to be terrified about it. Just want to see a perfect little wriggly bean.

oh yay!!!!:happydance: that's so exciting! keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

Haha jumpingo :) im sure we will cave!!! Ive only got 1 test in the house though so that might help me :)


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Haha jumpingo :) im sure we will cave!!! Ive only got 1 test in the house though so that might help me :)

i'm also pretty sure we will too:haha:


----------



## jumpingo

oh shoot, just looked again and my temp dropped on 12DPO and 14DPO the previous 2 months. 14 days?! seriously, who can wait that long?!!:dohh::haha:


----------



## Eline

Nothing wrong with a lil' testing *wink wink*


----------



## Fruitee

Haha jump we'll see how we go ;) like eline said, no harm ;)


----------



## mummy2o

Glad your temps are going in the right direction. Hope you both get your BFP this month.

Citrusfruit: Exciting times ahead. Is this your first midwife appointment or second?


----------



## Fruitee

36.7 today :) woop


----------



## citrusfruit

Yay fruitee, great news! Defo in the TWW now I'd say. 

No it's my first midwife appointment. Then scan is the following week :)


----------



## Fruitee

Sorry, just went for a nap after work :) ff is putting me at 5doo, so, we shall see


----------



## jumpingo

yaaaay!:happydance: mine's back up this morning at 5DPO after a huge dip yesterday. trying not to give them any weight or meaning yet though:roll:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> yaaaay!:happydance: mine's back up this morning at 5DPO after a huge dip yesterday. trying not to give them any weight or meaning yet though:roll:

Yayyy :happydance: hope it stays up :)
Ff has put my o day as Wednesday so we are both on 5dpo :happydance: 

Does anyone else find they feel nauseous after o until af, would progesterone do that to you? Also I get hot, which makes me feel really sick.


----------



## jumpingo

O was on thursday for me, but the time change makes it wonky when comparing. it's already tuesday here:winkwink:


----------



## mummy2o

Interesting stuff, so you'll be testing around the same time.

Citrusfruit: Good luck with the first appointment. The system here with the first appointment has changed as I we didn't have a massive book to fill in, so hopefully it will be quicker this time round. I'm guessing my appointment will be between 13/10 - 27/10 on a Monday. I'm guessing it will be the 27th as I have something on and can't change it so it will be sods law really.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hey :) First of all congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! What a successful thread. This is my first month trying to temp. I am only on cd6. I am a horrible sleeper so came to learn more from you girls. I got curious when I took a temp at 340am and then 530am and my temp went from 36.2 to 36.49. Now I know to keep the one with 3 hours of sleep. I usually wake up twice a night to pee which sucks. Good luck to everyone still ttc!


----------



## citrusfruit

Welcome 6 ft noodle. There are a lot of middle of the night tempers here, so you'll be in good company. 

How are all the pregnant people? Who's still with us?

Jump/fruitee, any clue as to when you'll test this cycle? Or are u playing it cool and waiting for AF?


----------



## Fruitee

Welcome 6footnoodle :)

Im not feeling pregnant at all, have just had a strong cramping pain :( going to try and hold off testing as long as possible :)


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Hey :) First of all congrats to all the BFPs!!!!! What a successful thread. This is my first month trying to temp. I am only on cd6. I am a horrible sleeper so came to learn more from you girls. I got curious when I took a temp at 340am and then 530am and my temp went from 36.2 to 36.49. Now I know to keep the one with 3 hours of sleep. I usually wake up twice a night to pee which sucks. Good luck to everyone still ttc!

when i first started temping, i would sometimes take my temp twice when i woke up multiple times, but then FF would change drastically depending on which temp i entered and i got so confused as to which one was right. it's like having 2 watches and not knowing which one is the real time:dohh: 

so i stopped double temping and instead only took my temp at the same time every morning (4:30am this cycle, for those who are curious about my ricidulous self-induced sleeping pattern:haha:). having said that though, my chart this month is ALL OVER the place, so maybe it's not that good of a tactic!? ugh. 

i am still mostly convinced that if you are going to be a bad sleeper, there's nothing you can do about that, so all you can do is take out the time "variable." so, i always take it at the same time, just check the "sleep deprived" box if i haven't slept for 3 solid hours. BUT, i'm sure there are people who are in the other camp who say that 3 solid hours is better than being RIGHT on time. 

hmmm, maybe next month i'll avoid my alarm clock and just go for the 3 hour plan.:roll: see how it affects my chart? who knows anymore, right?!:wacko:




citrusfruit said:


> Welcome 6 ft noodle. There are a lot of middle of the night tempers here, so you'll be in good company.
> 
> How are all the pregnant people? Who's still with us?
> 
> Jump/fruitee, any clue as to when you'll test this cycle? Or are u playing it cool and waiting for AF?

"playing it cool" is definitely not in my TTC dictionary. what is that, exactly??:rofl:

ideally i'd wait for AF, but internet cheapies will surely get the better of me earlier.:blush: am 6DPO now, gonna try to hold on until at least 10 or 11, possibly 12 if i can? but by then, seems like a waste of a test as i'd expect a temp nosedive on 12 or 13 and then AF would show later that morning though, so we'll see:shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

also was curious about the "success" of the thread, since you mention it 6footnoodle...

am thinking i should update the first post. who all do we have and where are we?

citrus :bfp:
eline :bfp:
mintastic :bfp:
mummy2o :bfp:
jumpingo :coffee:
fruitee :coffee:
6footnoodle :coffee:
o0oCharlieo0o :coffee: (judging from her ticker)
rainbow2301 :bfp: (judging from her ticker)
mrs.ginger :coffee: (judging from her chart)


am i missing anyone? 
or have anyone wrong?

but wow. half BFPs in, what, 3 or 4 months?:shock:
and fruitee and i in a week will be 70% and then noodle after that, right?:winkwink:

any word from charlie, rainbow or mrs.ginger?


----------



## mummy2o

Hello Noodle, I hope you stick around. We're all pretty supportive, regardless where we are, if we're TTC or BFP.

Fruitee, best way to be feeling out. Got my BFP with DD and this time feeling out. Maybe its a good sign.

Cirtusfruit: I'm fine. I've had this cold from hell since I've gotten pregnant. Insomnia is a bitch and I'm a bitch to everyone. I felt so sorry for DS last weekend as he was really getting on my nerves, with not eating his dinner so I got cross with him, so he ate his dinner, but he still had the sickness bug going around so he was sick everywhere after he had to much. I felt so guilty. So we had lots of cuddles after that and everything is fine. Brought him a Paddington bear chocolate whilst out in town the other day and he seemed to really like that.

Jumpingo: I realise you might have to much time on your hands if you went all through the thread checking who was TTC and who had a BFP. I did double check and your information seems to be correct, although I doubt we'll find out how rainbow's pregnancy goes as it seems she's stopped post altogether. They other two are still around, just not on here. But good work Sherlock ;)


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo: I realise you might have to much time on your hands if you went all through the thread checking who was TTC and who had a BFP. I did double check and your information seems to be correct, although I doubt we'll find out how rainbow's pregnancy goes as it seems she's stopped post altogether. They other two are still around, just not on here. But good work Sherlock ;)

well, the thread *is* only 12 pages (i have my settings so it puts a ton of posts on one page at a time) so it was mostly just click-scroll-scroll-scroll-click-scroll-scroll-scroll-click-scroll-scroll-scroll...but yes, i have some time on my hands.:blush::haha: i actually haven't been on here as much as usual in the last 4 days, so i did a major catch up:winkwink:

i tend to just to read/lurk in the same 4 or 5 threads and then there are 2 i started, so i tend to follow those closest (so i already knew half of that list just in my head) and update there more:thumbup:<3 also, i have BandB send me emails when any of those threads are updated and it links me directly to the new post, so i don't actually spend too much time "browsing" threads. (okay, wait, i DO but haven't today...yet:rofl:)

but i also am catching up on housework from the last 4 days and am on a roll!! it's just after noon and dinner is half made, dishes are done, stove is wiped clean, laundry (round 1 of 2) is in, and the kitchen counter is actually visible!\\:D/ off to finish the 2nd half of my list!:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Fair enough, at least the chores are getting done. I'm going out today and when I get home the house will be nice and clean thanks to it being a Wednesday and OH cleaning day. Got to love his OCD side.

Anyway took another test today and it came up before the control line, not as dark but getting there. Not bad for 6 weeks. Glad to see the line progression though, since it was so faint when I got my BFP. Also the fact my mc never had any real line progression.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Fair enough, at least the chores are getting done. I'm going out today and when I get home the house will be nice and clean thanks to it being a Wednesday and OH cleaning day. Got to love his OCD side.
> 
> Anyway took another test today and it came up before the control line, not as dark but getting there. Not bad for 6 weeks. Glad to see the line progression though, since it was so faint when I got my BFP. Also the fact my mc never had any real line progression.

yeah, my husband actually loves to vacuum:wacko: and he's definitely a better cleaner than me (thanks military training:haha:)

oooh, that's exciting to get a good progression!:flower:


----------



## citrusfruit

Aww thanks for doing that jump, it's is really exciting to see how lucky the thread has been. Now, two more to follow this month please, and a bunch of lovely scan pics!!

Good luck with the early testing. Once I got my ICs I started testing at 8 dpo. Oh, and I also felt totally out with my bfp. Boobs - completely normal, temps - completely normal, cramping - completely normal!!! I had felt much more pregnant the previous month.


----------



## Fruitee

Grrr so annoyed with myself!!! Was having a dream that I woke up and forgot to temp, then temped.......then woke up really and forgot to temp!!!! Sooo annoyed!! Will be back after work to catch up :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> also was curious about the "success" of the thread, since you mention it 6footnoodle...
> 
> am thinking i should update the first post. who all do we have and where are we?
> 
> citrus :bfp:
> eline :bfp:
> mintastic :bfp:
> mummy2o :bfp:
> jumpingo :coffee:
> fruitee :coffee:
> 6footnoodle :coffee:
> o0oCharlieo0o :coffee: (judging from her ticker)
> rainbow2301 :bfp: (judging from her ticker)
> mrs.ginger :coffee: (judging from her chart)
> 
> 
> am i missing anyone?
> or have anyone wrong?
> 
> but wow. half BFPs in, what, 3 or 4 months?:shock:
> and fruitee and i in a week will be 70% and then noodle after that, right?:winkwink:
> 
> any word from charlie, rainbow or mrs.ginger?

Wow see! I knew it felt like a lot of BFPs and in such a short period. Hope I get some of this luck :)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!! You guys are so supportive and a lovely bunch of ladies. I will definitely stick around.

Does anyone know how to find link their tempt chart. I can't find a link for my chart. I want to add it to my siggy.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ok guys. What temp would you use. I have the double temping syndrome.

Bed at 11pm.
Pee at 2am- temp 35.80
restless sleep
wake up 5am - temp 36.38

So both times i had 3 hours sleep. The second one felt like less deep sleep. What would you use?


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Good luck with the early testing. Once I got my ICs I started testing at 8 dpo. Oh, and I also felt totally out with my bfp. Boobs - completely normal, temps - completely normal, cramping - completely normal!!! I had felt much more pregnant the previous month.

definitely hoping to get in on the "huh-i-don't-feel-pregnant-at-all-BAM-BFP!" action.:haha:



Fruitee said:


> Grrr so annoyed with myself!!! Was having a dream that I woke up and forgot to temp, then temped.......then woke up really and forgot to temp!!!! Sooo annoyed!! Will be back after work to catch up :)

i HATE that!!! but, one less temp to obsess over, right? (oh wait, that's just me?:haha:) it's still too early to matter too much what it was anyway...right?:wacko:




6footnoodle said:


> Wow see! I knew it felt like a lot of BFPs and in such a short period. Hope I get some of this luck :)
> 
> Thanks so much for the warm welcome!!! You guys are so supportive and a lovely bunch of ladies. I will definitely stick around.
> 
> Does anyone know how to find link their tempt chart. I can't find a link for my chart. I want to add it to my siggy.

hoping the luck sticks around too!!!:flower:
are you doing it from your phone, or computer? i usually post from my computer so i haven't investigated how to from a phone, but from a computer i might be able to help:thumbup:




6footnoodle said:


> Ok guys. What temp would you use. I have the double temping syndrome.
> 
> Bed at 11pm.
> Pee at 2am- temp 35.80
> restless sleep
> wake up 5am - temp 36.38
> 
> So both times i had 3 hours sleep. The second one felt like less deep sleep. What would you use?

hmmmm...probably the 2nd one?:shrug: well, what's your normal temping time??


----------



## 6footnoodle

I use my phone half the time. While at work I use the computer though I probably shouldn't :dohh: So if you can explain how to on a computer that would be perfect :)

Ideally I would like to temp at 5am when my alarm goes but all week I have been waking up at 3 or 4. So Maybe I should make 4 my new time. I guess I will go with the 5am time. I'm going to try cutting out liquids in the evenings for the week of ovulation. Hopefully that helps me sleep better.


----------



## Fruitee

Haha jumpingo, you would think that...but in actual fact it's made me more obsessed as I'm wondering what it would have been...up....down....the same??? Sooo annoying haha. Can't believe I'm '7 dpo' already!!!
I'm getting really strong camps again tonight in the centre of my belly but low down :(


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> I use my phone half the time. While at work I use the computer though I probably shouldn't :dohh: So if you can explain how to on a computer that would be perfect :)
> 
> Ideally I would like to temp at 5am when my alarm goes but all week I have been waking up at 3 or 4. So Maybe I should make 4 my new time. I guess I will go with the 5am time. I'm going to try cutting out liquids in the evenings for the week of ovulation. Hopefully that helps me sleep better.

from fertility friend's main page "My Chart" on the left, you should have a tab at the top that says "Sharing." hold your mouse over that and there are a bunch of subcategories. under "Charting Home Page" pick "SetUp." on this page you can choose what stuff is visible to others when they look at your chart on FF. near to the top on the right, there should be a "Get Sharing Code/Buttons" link. copy the url in the "bbCode Code" box into your signature or in the main text box when you post.

i think there was an initial setup that i had to do, so it might be a little different than this, but since mine's already setup, i'm not quite sure.:dohh:




Fruitee said:


> Haha jumpingo, you would think that...but in actual fact it's made me more obsessed as I'm wondering what it would have been...up....down....the same??? Sooo annoying haha. Can't believe I'm '7 dpo' already!!!
> I'm getting really strong camps again tonight in the centre of my belly but low down :(

i knew i liked you:winkwink: cramps at 7DPO is good, right!? i am just sore from doing xBox's dance workout with my husband last night and THEN playing a soccer game on top of that.:dohh: but trying to stay hopeful. really hope this is our month:flower::hugs:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> i knew i liked you:winkwink: cramps at 7DPO is good, right!? i am just sore from doing xBox's dance workout with my husband last night and THEN playing a soccer game on top of that.:dohh: but trying to stay hopeful. really hope this is our month:flower::hugs:

Haha thanks :happydance: I'm hoping it's good :) temp was 36.4 this morning, but still above the coverline, so I'm hanging in there. Aww aren't you good doing all that exercise, I haven't got the energy :dohh: hope today's been a good day for you :) I'm getting the urge to poas :(


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Haha thanks :happydance: I'm hoping it's good :) temp was 36.4 this morning, but still above the coverline, so I'm hanging in there. Aww aren't you good doing all that exercise, I haven't got the energy :dohh: hope today's been a good day for you :) I'm getting the urge to poas :(

ah, me too!! trying to hold out for at least a couple more days:haha:

i'm trying to be good, but calorie counting and hardly any candy/sweets is making me a grumpy grumpy person. i feel so bad for my husband because i've been snappy the last 2 days:dohh: just trying to think about fitting into all my favorite jeans/pants that currently do not fit:roll:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks Jumpingo. I will give it a try.

So jealous you guys are at the end of your cycle. Waiting to O is so hard. Good luck to you girls. Can't wait to see. Fingers crossed for you :)

I had the worst sleep ever. Pretty much woke up at 1130, 130,3,4, and 5. This time I will stick to the 5am time and put it as bad sleep. Hope my sleeping improves for next week.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> ah, me too!! trying to hold out for at least a couple more days:haha:
> 
> i'm trying to be good, but calorie counting and hardly any candy/sweets is making me a grumpy grumpy person. i feel so bad for my husband because i've been snappy the last 2 days:dohh: just trying to think about fitting into all my favorite jeans/pants that currently do not fit:roll:

I'm off work tomorrow and next week, tempted to test :thumbup: 
Aww I'm sure he understands :hugs:



6footnoodle said:


> Thanks Jumpingo. I will give it a try.
> 
> So jealous you guys are at the end of your cycle. Waiting to O is so hard. Good luck to you girls. Can't wait to see. Fingers crossed for you :)
> 
> I had the worst sleep ever. Pretty much woke up at 1130, 130,3,4, and 5. This time I will stick to the 5am time and put it as bad sleep. Hope my sleeping improves for next week.

:hugs: not sleeping is so annoying :( 
Thanks for the luck :thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

:test: :test: hehehehe I am the biggest early testing coach. If it's BFN you can always say ah well, it's still early!!


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> :test: :test: hehehehe I am the biggest early testing coach. If it's BFN you can always say ah well, it's still early!!

Hahaha that's just really made me laugh. I've only got 1 test in, need to buy more


----------



## Mintastic

Hi ladies, I got behind and accidentally clicked last page so now I don't know where I left off... Any news?


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> :test: :test: hehehehe I am the biggest early testing coach. If it's BFN you can always say ah well, it's still early!!

i told myself i could test today at 8DPO, only if my temp went up, since my charts the last 2 months went way down. but, alas, it went down just like the last 2 times. so, gonna wait until 10DPO (sunday) i think.



Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies, I got behind and accidentally clicked last page so now I don't know where I left off... Any news?

go back a bit to post 476. it has the most recent standings:winkwink:


----------



## jumpingo

jumpingo said:


> i told myself i could test today at 8DPO, only if my temp went up, since my charts the last 2 months went way down. but, alas, it went down just like the last 2 times. so, gonna wait until 10DPO (sunday) i think.

seriously. who am i kidding...?


anyone?



yeah, didn't think so.:haha:




was BFN, but the pee didn't go all the way up to the test area so at 4min, when i could tell there wasn't enough wetness to spread any more, i figured either way it was a bust, so i redipped and then the control line showed right up and i want to believe there was a line trying to show up, but didn't. still only 8DPO, so will test again on sunday. maybe tomorrow, that bag of internet cheapies is just calling my name:blush::haha:


----------



## Mintastic

Thanks! Posts don't seem to be numbered on mobile though... Know which page that is on?

Oh and jump - still so early! Good luck on next test!


----------



## jumpingo

Mint, sorry, this would have been faster, huh...:dohh::haha:



jumpingo said:


> also was curious about the "success" of the thread, since you mention it 6footnoodle...
> 
> am thinking i should update the first post. who all do we have and where are we?
> 
> citrus :bfp:
> eline :bfp:
> mintastic :bfp:
> mummy2o :bfp:
> jumpingo :coffee:
> fruitee :coffee:
> 6footnoodle :coffee:
> o0oCharlieo0o :coffee: (judging from her ticker)
> rainbow2301 :bfp: (judging from her ticker)
> mrs.ginger :coffee: (judging from her chart)
> 
> 
> am i missing anyone?
> or have anyone wrong?
> 
> but wow. half BFPs in, what, 3 or 4 months?:shock:
> and fruitee and i in a week will be 70% and then noodle after that, right?:winkwink:
> 
> any word from charlie, rainbow or mrs.ginger?


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi mint, how are you getting on?

Jump I had an IC a bit like that. Once it spread, there was some pink, just not in the right place. I thought nothing of it but the next day I got my BFP so I wonder now if it did mean something. They are unreliable though!!


----------



## Fruitee

Mintastic said:


> Hi ladies, I got behind and accidentally clicked last page so now I don't know where I left off... Any news?


Hiya mint, how are things with you?

My temp has gone up to 36.9 this morning, which I thought was a good thing.....but as usual I had to mess around, and if it stays that high the next 2 days ff is moving o day to yesterday!!!! :growlmad: haven't bd'ed in 5 days, so if it does move I'm definitely out (although I think I'm out anyway as it's so messed up this cycle) but if temp lowers a bit it keeps o at last week, so I'm sticking with 9dpo for now :thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump I had an IC a bit like that. Once it spread, there was some pink, just not in the right place. I thought nothing of it but the next day I got my BFP so I wonder now if it did mean something. They are unreliable though!!

i am just having a sh** day.

after the bfn, i was fine, actually. it's early, i have sort of been thinking if i don't get pregnant this month, i could lose weight, get back into my pre-married pants, then be a cute preggo bridesmaid next september in my brother's wedding, etc. etc. it'll be okay.

but then i stopped by the gym to use the scale (don't have one at home) and i have been SO good this week and i gained weight....wth. i have been so grumpy the last couple days. and it might be hormones, but not feeling full and hungry a lot doesn't really help. i have been way more active this week. soccer, hiking, a 5k walk, and doing the xbox dance workout with my husband. nearly 3 weeks and i'm exactly where i was 3 weeks ago, weight wise. why...

and THEN, i got home from errands and i met the new people moving in next door. and i'm SURE they are nice and all, but...but...she's 6-8 months pregnant.



just shoot me.:sad1::hissy:


----------



## Fruitee

Aww jumpingo, sorry about your new neighbours :hugs: 
you are probably building muscle with all that activity, and muscle weighs more that fat :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Fruitee said:


> Mintastic said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I got behind and accidentally clicked last page so now I don't know where I left off... Any news?
> 
> 
> Hiya mint, how are things with you?
> 
> My temp has gone up to 36.9 this morning, which I thought was a good thing.....but as usual I had to mess around, and if it stays that high the next 2 days ff is moving o day to yesterday!!!! :growlmad: haven't bd'ed in 5 days, so if it does move I'm definitely out (although I think I'm out anyway as it's so messed up this cycle) but if temp lowers a bit it keeps o at last week, so I'm sticking with 9dpo for now :thumbup:Click to expand...

That's crazy how O day can jump a whole week depending on temps. Hope your O actually was last week. Since this is my first month I think I'm going to try using opks along with it. I haven't used opks before either. This month is so exciting for me haha.


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> Jump I had an IC a bit like that. Once it spread, there was some pink, just not in the right place. I thought nothing of it but the next day I got my BFP so I wonder now if it did mean something. They are unreliable though!!
> 
> i am just having a sh** day.
> 
> after the bfn, i was fine, actually. it's early, i have sort of been thinking if i don't get pregnant this month, i could lose weight, get back into my pre-married pants, then be a cute preggo bridesmaid next september in my brother's wedding, etc. etc. it'll be okay.
> 
> but then i stopped by the gym to use the scale (don't have one at home) and i have been SO good this week and i gained weight....wth. i have been so grumpy the last couple days. and it might be hormones, but not feeling full and hungry a lot doesn't really help. i have been way more active this week. soccer, hiking, a 5k walk, and doing the xbox dance workout with my husband. nearly 3 weeks and i'm exactly where i was 3 weeks ago, weight wise. why...
> 
> and THEN, i got home from errands and i met the new people moving in next door. and i'm SURE they are nice and all, but...but...she's 6-8 months pregnant.
> 
> 
> 
> just shoot me.:sad1::hissy:Click to expand...

Sorry about the BFN it is really early. Fingers crossed for you. I hate testing early and refuse to do it. I did it last month twice and then decided I will never do it again lol. Let's see how that goes for me.

And I was going to say the same thing. Muscle weighs more. You might be getting more toned :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

Oh an I slept the whole night for the first time since starting temping. Hope this continues but not holding my breath.


----------



## Fruitee

Yeah I'm hoping it was last week too :) feeling rubbish this evening :( also noticed that when I need to wee, I need to wee asap, and I can usually hold for ages (sorry tmi) 
Glad you managed a full nights sleep :)


----------



## jumpingo

thanks everyone:hugs:

figure now there's no reason *not* to poas now, ha!
another bfn this morning at 9DPO.:dohh:

decided to stop calorie counting and just keep up roughly how i've been eating and try to do the xbox dance workout every morning. we'll see how it goes:roll:

a bunch of my husband's friends came over last night. one couple with 5 month old twins:shock: got to hold one for a good bit of the evening. got my baby fix but want our own!!:hissy: sigh.

trying to stay optimistic about this cycle, but more like swinging from "oh, i must be" to "yeah, definitely not" pregnant thinking.

hope everyone is having a good friday/saturday, where ever you are!:thumbup:

i'm gonna touch up the paint in our bedroom today and eventually hang 3 picture frames above our bed. getting all adult-like:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo, I've never got an early BFP and I've been pregnant 4 times! So don't worry yet. It does feel like everyone had a baby or is pregnant when TTC, although I haven't felt Erika is a baby for a while, maybe as she's in 9-12 month clothes due to being a mini marshmallow man. She really does look like that, and has rolls of fat on her legs. Then has the smallest head in the world to sit on top of it, she also has really small feet. The health visitor isn't to worried, but that's easy for her to say! Just remain positive, we'll get you that BFP sooner or later.

I also agree its muscle building to why your remaining the same.

Fruitee, you'll get your BFP soon. Its a shame FF messes people around so much though. Looking forward to seeing your test.

noodle: Its amazing when you can sleep through the whole night. Even now its hit and miss if I sleep through. Since this is your first time temping any idea when you'll ovulate? I always thought mine was CD14 and turns out I was wrong since I have a 12 day LP was CD16-18 depending on the length of my cycle, 28-30 days.

AFM: I made a chocolate cake last night. OH won some cake mix so made it up, had some after dinner and I don't like chocolate cake any more :'( I hate taste buds changing when pregnant.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo, I've never got an early BFP and I've been pregnant 4 times! So don't worry yet. It does feel like everyone had a baby or is pregnant when TTC, although I haven't felt Erika is a baby for a while, maybe as she's in 9-12 month clothes due to being a mini marshmallow man. She really does look like that, and has rolls of fat on her legs. Then has the smallest head in the world to sit on top of it, she also has really small feet. The health visitor isn't to worried, but that's easy for her to say! Just remain positive, we'll get you that BFP sooner or later.
> 
> I also agree its muscle building to why your remaining the same.

yeah, i know there's still a chance, thanks:flower: 




> AFM: I made a chocolate cake last night. OH won some cake mix so made it up, had some after dinner and I don't like chocolate cake any more :'( I hate taste buds changing when pregnant.

i am eating WHATEVER i want today, i'd be glad to take that chocolate cake off your hands:cake::haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi everyone, hope u are all well. Jump and fruitee, I've still got everything crossed for you. How are your temps looking fruitee. Any more signs that u did ovulate when u thought? I hope so! Urgently needing to pee was my first sign, although I didn't know it at the time, so I hope it's a good thing for you. 

I had my first midwife appt last week, which was good. Quite long and boring though. Had bloods done and now first scan this week. I should also find out downs risk which I'm quite nervous about (irrationally, of course). I'm looking forward to it, but I think I will be holding my breath until I hear the words that everything looks normal.


----------



## Fruitee

Sorry you got a bfn jumpingo, but still early, keep positive :) 
Citrus, temps still up but not too high to move o date yet, so, so far so good :) I really don't think this is my month though. I'm sure all will be fine with scan etc....

Afm...I'm in terrible pain with a sore tooth :( really struggling!!! Tested this eve....bfn!! I want to take every painkiller going :,(


----------



## jumpingo

oooh, citrus, scan coming up!!:happydance: 

fruitee, hope your tooth is feeling better! 

resisted testing today. am going out with high school friends (from an exchange year i did here in high school) so should be interesting. long story, but we had a wedding party in japan after our state-side wedding and a bunch of them flaked. it was a huge eye opener to who my real friends are/aren't and it still stings, actually. so, my husband and i were invited under the guise of today just being a "high school get together" but there have been hints that they are scheming something. sounds great, but it feels like they are trying to make up for their crappy last-minute-cancelling or lack of effort to make it to the party the first time. my husband and i are actually annoyed that they might be trying to make a second celebration party. we feel like, "no, our party was the day we picked and invited you. if you couldn't make it, it doesn't mean you can just pick another day that works for YOU. sorrynotsorry." we'll see:roll:

BUT, i found out sara bareilles is having a concert tomorrow night in tokyo and i'm off to buy tickets to that. er, ticket. i think i'll go by myself. sounds so sad, but i also can't be bothered with coordinating and figuring out who is actually gonna come (don't want to buy $75 tickets and then have people flake!:roll:) so a date with myself! haha

so, lots of distraction going on over here...not sure when/if i'll test again. whenever the poas urge strikes i guess!:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

That's good that you have lots to distract you from POAS jump. You will have to let us know whether the friends were actually planning something, and how it went!! I have never heard of the person you were going to see. Name rings a bell but can't really place it. I'm probably out of touch!

Sorry for bfn fruitee but glad ur o is still where you want it. Keep us posted. Sometimes it's good to feel it's not ur month. Staves off the disappointment a little if it actually isn't!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> That's good that you have lots to distract you from POAS jump. You will have to let us know whether the friends were actually planning something, and how it went!! I have never heard of the person you were going to see. Name rings a bell but can't really place it. I'm probably out of touch!
> 
> Sorry for bfn fruitee but glad ur o is still where you want it. Keep us posted. Sometimes it's good to feel it's not ur month. Staves off the disappointment a little if it actually isn't!

ah, they totally did. it wasn't huge and ended up being fine, thanks to being drunk.:dohh: i pretty much cut out all alcohol out this month, but then had 2 beers on saturday when people came over for a BBQ at our house and then a lot of drinks last night. had a lot of fun but feeling pretty crappy today:dohh: perhaps it was one last "hurrah" before baby?:winkwink:

11DPO and must have slept through/turned off in my sleep my fitbit alarm, so didn't temp until an hour later than usual. plus with the alcohol, can't really put too much hope in the high temp:dohh:

but, feeling optimistic none the less:flower: 
am excited about the concert tonight too\\:D/


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Jumpingo. I hope you enjoy the concert tonight.


----------



## citrusfruit

Scan tomorrow morning ladies. I am such a nervous wreck.


----------



## jumpingo

citrus, good luck!!:flow:

12dpo. temp still relatively high. negative with fmu.... sigh.

and yet, finding it hard to believe i'm NOT pregnant. so guess i'm still holding on to a bit of hope. AF should be here tomorrow or thursday, assuming my previous 11 and 13 day LPs were accurate. both cycles AF started the day my temp dropped below the coverline, so guess just waiting for that...but can't resist testing either:dohh::wacko:

oh, and the concert was awesome.<3


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Citrus fruit.

Jumpingo, I'm glad you enjoyed the concert. I'm sorry about the BFN, but glad your temp is still high though.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, sorry I've not been around for a few days, I'm in terrible pain, ended up in a and e the other day, got antibiotics, just waiting for them to work :( 

Hope scan goes well today citrus :hugs: 

Jumpingo, sorry you keep getting bfn's, hope it's just because it's early :hugs: fx for you


----------



## jumpingo

oh fruitee:hugs::hugs: i hope the antibiotics kick in fast!!

don't worry, we'll still be here when you are feeling better:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> oh fruitee:hugs::hugs: i hope the antibiotics kick in fast!!
> 
> don't worry, we'll still be here when you are feeling better:winkwink::thumbup:

Thanks jumpingo :)


----------



## Fruitee

Well af has just arrived. Im actually quite relieved as this last cycle was so strange and with my tooth pain ive been taking painkillers so at least i can get over this now then focus on babymaking next month


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Well af has just arrived. Im actually quite relieved as this last cycle was so strange and with my tooth pain ive been taking painkillers so at least i can get over this now then focus on babymaking next month

NNNNOOOOOOOoooooooo:cry::cry::gun::gun:

hope your tooth gets better asap so the babymaking can begin!:winkwink:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Good luck with your scan :)

Sorry fruitee :( Good luck next month. Hope your tooth feels better soon.

Jumpingo when is your AF due? how are your temps looking? Do you have a link to your chart?

I had the worst sleep yet last night. Felt like I got one hour of sleep. I just felt so restless. Temp. was still around the same.

I am on CD13 of 30. I have only BD once on CD10. I am starting to freak out that I didn't BD yesterday. I have to tonight and every day till I O. My opk test was negative yesterday but I started getting ewcm. Ahh so anxious.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Good luck with your scan :)
> 
> Sorry fruitee :( Good luck next month. Hope your tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Jumpingo when is your AF due? how are your temps looking? Do you have a link to your chart?

AF is due tomorrow or thursday. my temps are looking good, but they are all over the place (thanks crappy sleep!:roll: row 8 is the deprived sleep box, so you can see why so many circles!:dohh:) so it doesn't really mean anything to me until it drops below the coverline OR if it stays above the cover line on and beyond thursday.

i've only been temping for 2 full months, so i only know those LPs, but they were 11 and 13 days and tomorrow is 13, so if my temp stays up on thursday, it will be a really good sign, i think/hope.:shrug:

here's a screen shot of my chart:
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD27 FF chart.jpg
File size: 91.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> I am on CD13 of 30. I have only BD once on CD10. I am starting to freak out that I didn't BD yesterday. I have to tonight and every day till I O. My opk test was negative yesterday but I started getting ewcm. Ahh so anxious.

i would say if you BD tonight, you will be totally fine. then see what your OPK tomorrow is.

if it's positive, BD a couple more days in a row. 
if it's negative, i would take tomorrow off.

my husband got worn out too early this month because he got frisky on a day i knew was too early, but then i got a positive soon after, but by then it was too late and he needed a break right around O day:dohh: "if i'm not pregnant this month," i told him, "i'm refusing sex if i know it's too early so we don't have that same thing happen in october!":trouble: he laughed but then gave me a sad, "okay...":shy: :haha:

anyway, you're still totally golden!:thumbup:


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scan :)
> 
> Sorry fruitee :( Good luck next month. Hope your tooth feels better soon.
> 
> Jumpingo when is your AF due? how are your temps looking? Do you have a link to your chart?
> 
> AF is due tomorrow or thursday. my temps are looking good, but they are all over the place (thanks crappy sleep!:roll: row 8 is the deprived sleep box, so you can see why so many circles!:dohh:) so it doesn't really mean anything to me until it drops below the coverline OR if it stays above the cover line on and beyond thursday.
> 
> i've only been temping for 2 full months, so i only know those LPs, but they were 11 and 13 days and tomorrow is 13, so if my temp stays up on thursday, it will be a really good sign, i think/hope.:shrug:
> 
> here's a screen shot of my chart:Click to expand...

Looks good to me. as long as it stays above the line I would be happy :) You will know soon. Hope your temp stays high :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD13 of 30. I have only BD once on CD10. I am starting to freak out that I didn't BD yesterday. I have to tonight and every day till I O. My opk test was negative yesterday but I started getting ewcm. Ahh so anxious.
> 
> i would say if you BD tonight, you will be totally fine. then see what your OPK tomorrow is.
> 
> if it's positive, BD a couple more days in a row.
> if it's negative, i would take tomorrow off.
> 
> my husband got worn out too early this month because he got frisky on a day i knew was too early, but then i got a positive soon after, but by then it was too late and he needed a break right around O day:dohh: "if i'm not pregnant this month," i told him, "i'm refusing sex if i know it's too early so we don't have that same thing happen in october!":trouble: he laughed but then gave me a sad, "okay...":shy: :haha:
> 
> anyway, you're still totally golden!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Oh dear god. I just took an opk now and it looks positive. I think. I am new to opks. I will post a pic in a bit. Maybe you guys can help. Kicking myself for not BDing yesterday. So tonight I will Bd but it will be old sperm that's been there since saturday. Do you think it matters? Hopefully I have another positive tomorrow and get to BD with fresh sperm.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Here's the one I just took. Does it look positive? Should the test line be darker than the control? Would you say they are equal?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jumpingo

seems not quite positive...i say BD tonight if you can, and then take another OPK tomorrow and see if it's any darker. i've heard some people say they never get a full positive because they test on either side of the surge. keep us posted!!


----------



## jumpingo

also, have never heard of problems with "old sperm" (sorry, i'm immature , totally laughing over here) but have heard the opposite, that sometimes every day will deplete a guy of his strong healthy sperm and sometimes every other day is better for people who have tested to have male factors in infertility. but no experience so not sure on that:shrug:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Lol thanks. Now you got me laughing pretty hard at myself. It does sound pretty fun. I swear I thought I read that somewhere. I hope not. 

I will BD tonight for sure and then hope the line is darker tomorrow and BD again. I will take another opk tonight to see if it gets any darker thoughout the day.


----------



## citrusfruit

Noodle I saw ur post really quickly and thought it was a preg test!!! Ahhhh wishful thinking perhaps!!

Sorry fruitee about AF, but glad u can move on and hope this next cycle is more 'normal'! 

Jump your chart looks awesome!! Stupid BFNs!! I hope ur temp stays up tomorrow.

Well I had my scan today. It was amazing and everything looks good.


----------



## mummy2o

Did you get a picture citrus and if you did can we see it?

Fruitee sorry AF showed up, but your right, probably for the best if your taking antibiotics. Fight off your tooth ache and give it your all next month.

I've heard of both with the sperm, to often causes their not to be enough sperm, to little not decent sperm, but think of it this way. A sperms life in a mans body is roughly 72 days. It takes roughly 2-3 months to get into best condition, if it doesn't get used it gets reabsorbed into his body. Each ejaculation contains anywhere from 20-300million sperm cells. So with this logic the man is always making sperm daily. So regardless of how often you have sex he will always have a good supply as he started making the sperm your using whilst we were waiting for AF several months ago. So just have fun. I've read couples who BD twice a day for a week get a BFP, then a one off time and just happened to catch the egg. So I think their isn't a golden set rule people have to follow. Of course if there is issues on his side then this information will be incorrect.

Noodles, I agree with Jumpingo that your test isn't quite positive. The test line needs to be as dark or darker than the control line.

Chart is looking good Jumpingo. FX for tomorrow.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks mommy2o. That makes me feel a lot better. Never thought of it that way. Going to make me a baby tonight

Haha I wish it was a pregnancy test.


----------



## citrusfruit

I did get a pic but can't remember how to upload on my phone. I'll try. 

I'd like to pick your brains for a cute announcement. My best friend is also expecting and I wanted all along to buy two baby grows that said best friends and let her figure it out. But now I've left it too late for delivery and am gutted! Can anyone think of any other way that revolves around us or the two babies being BFFs?!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Ok here goes...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Fruitee

Wow citrus that's an amazing scan picture :) I'm usually useless looking at them thinking 'so which bit is the baby' haha but that is so clear and obvious :) aww how sweet that you are both pregnant together, I would live that, ermm what could you do...how long until you see/tell her? The baby grow thing would have been lovely, is there something similar you can do? Something matching for them both! 

Thanks everyone for the support :) I'm really glad as I have been taking so many painkillers and was worrying just in case (but deep down I knew) so this next month I can go for it and hopefully temps will be better and o will be earlier (I'm away cd 28/9 ish so hope it's before then) going to try conceive plus too :) any other tips gratefully received :)


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump your chart looks awesome!! Stupid BFNs!! I hope ur temp stays up tomorrow.

sadly, it did not. it dropped below what *i* think is the coverline, but entering the temp this morning made FF take away my crosshairs:dohh: it was in FAM setting, so i switched it to Advanced, and it, of course, puts them after the slightest temp rise after a positive OPK, but that makes my coverline SO low compared to the last 2 months. does it change that much month to month? if i line them up with the coverline i think, they look so similar with dips in the same places and the big temp drop today matches too. so, not really sure. either way, i think the big temp drop means AF is on her way, so just waiting now.:roll::coffee:


and that scan is so clear!!!! that's so exciting!!
have you guys started buying baby stuff? any name ideas being thrown around? (sorry, i LOVE talking about names. not just baby names, but names as a topic in general:wacko:)




Fruitee said:


> Wow citrus that's an amazing scan picture :) I'm usually useless looking at them thinking 'so which bit is the baby' haha but that is so clear and obvious :) aww how sweet that you are both pregnant together, I would live that, ermm what could you do...how long until you see/tell her? The baby grow thing would have been lovely, is there something similar you can do? Something matching for them both!
> 
> Thanks everyone for the support :) I'm really glad as I have been taking so many painkillers and was worrying just in case (but deep down I knew) so this next month I can go for it and hopefully temps will be better and o will be earlier (I'm away cd 28/9 ish so hope it's before then) going to try conceive plus too :) any other tips gratefully received :)

at the rate i'm going, i'll be joining you all in october!!:cry: but:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

What a lovely picture citrus. Any thoughts of what the gender is? As for announcing to her, could you not buy a couple of novelty cupcakes with baby's on them one for her and one for you, whilst you have a cup of tea and wonder if she gets the hint, and get the baby grows for another visit when she's over?

I'm glad your in high spirits Fruitee. Always the best way to be. 

Jumpingo, sorry your temp dropped. I wouldn't worry about a low coverline. Mine was relative low for me when I got a BFP. It was really weird.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo, sorry your temp dropped. I wouldn't worry about a low coverline. Mine was relative low for me when I got a BFP. It was really weird.

okay, so if Advanced is right, here's what we're working with.

the only possible good things of the "new" cross hairs is we hit every day leading up to O:blush: and my temp is still above the "new" coverline, so...more hope than if the cover line was at 97.2 i guess:shrug:
 



Attached Files:







Sept CD28 FF chart.jpg
File size: 90.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jumpingo

annnnnd just got a phone call from my primary care doc...

my pap smear (which was not related to TTC, but was good timing) results came back and i have been referred to the OBGYN clinic for "further testing.":nope:

am resisting the urge to google all kinds of stuff right now.:sad1::cry:


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh jump, I had an abnormal smear last year and had to have treatment. It's not nice so I'll be thinking of u and keeping my fingers crossed it's nothing. 

Google is NOT your friend, trust me. I'm here to tell the tale :)


----------



## Fruitee

Well jumpingo I really hope you're not joining me, but if you end up doing so we will be around similar days so will be nice to have each other :) I keep thinking I can't believe we started trying in May....and it's October now!!!! Madness, assumed I would be well away by now. Someone I know found out they were pregnant recently, they didn't know, just thought they had a dodgy tummy!! :(

Sorry, I somehow missed a whole page of comments!! Thanks mummy :) 
Jumpingo hope all is ok with your smear, as citrus said, try not to google, it will only make you worry more :hugs: hope you get seen soon and it turns out to be nothing


----------



## citrusfruit

In answer to earlier comments, we've not started buying anything yet but probably will now we are into a safer zone. (2nd tri, I can't believe it!) 

I don't mind batting names about but my top ones will remain a secret, in real life and on here! I think we've pretty much decided! 

No idea if it's a boy or girl but we are gonna find out at next scan :)

Not sure about ur chart jump. U may just have to wait for AF....or not! Done anymore peeing on sticks?


----------



## 6footnoodle

wow very nice and clear scan pic citrus! Here we have to wait till 12 weeks for the first scan. I couldn't wait that long to see everything was ok so I ended up buying a doppler so I could find the baby's heart beat on my own.

Sorry your temp dropped jumpingo. There's still a chance since it's not completely down. 

I got my first positive opk this morning :) :) Hope I O tomorrow. I was able to BD last night and now hopefully tonight again.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Oh jump, I had an abnormal smear last year and had to have treatment. It's not nice so I'll be thinking of u and keeping my fingers crossed it's nothing.
> 
> Google is NOT your friend, trust me. I'm here to tell the tale :)

i googled a couple sites, just enough to find out about HPV and what abnormal means and also what it doesn't mean, and actually feel better than i did when first got the phone call. they are supposed to call me soon to schedule the appt. so we'll see.:wacko: but am not really in an excess of hope over here, just in general, so it's hard to get optimistic.:nope:



Fruitee said:


> Well jumpingo I really hope you're not joining me, but if you end up doing so we will be around similar days so will be nice to have each other :) I keep thinking I can't believe we started trying in May....and it's October now!!!! Madness, assumed I would be well away by now. Someone I know found out they were pregnant recently, they didn't know, just thought they had a dodgy tummy!! :(
> 
> Sorry, I somehow missed a whole page of comments!! Thanks mummy :)
> Jumpingo hope all is ok with your smear, as citrus said, try not to google, it will only make you worry more :hugs: hope you get seen soon and it turns out to be nothing

am about 99% sure AF will be here today. temp dropped another little bit. CD29, so, right on effing time.:cry:



citrusfruit said:


> In answer to earlier comments, we've not started buying anything yet but probably will now we are into a safer zone. (2nd tri, I can't believe it!)
> 
> I don't mind batting names about but my top ones will remain a secret, in real life and on here! I think we've pretty much decided!
> 
> No idea if it's a boy or girl but we are gonna find out at next scan :)
> 
> Not sure about ur chart jump. U may just have to wait for AF....or not! Done anymore peeing on sticks?

oooh, exciting!! my husband and i have a name with like for a girl, and have thrown around some names me like for boys, but nothing has jumped out at us. both my grandpas, my younger brother and my husband have the same first name. my older brother's name is the same as my husband's middle name, and my dad's name is very similar to mine as well as is my younger brother's middle name. SO, lots of names that are actually kind of "out" because it would be WAY too confusing. yet, we want to use family names in some way. i think we'll keep ours a secret too, until the baby is born and we make sure the name fits. also don't want uninvited opinions on the name.:haha:



6footnoodle said:


> wow very nice and clear scan pic citrus! Here we have to wait till 12 weeks for the first scan. I couldn't wait that long to see everything was ok so I ended up buying a doppler so I could find the baby's heart beat on my own.
> 
> Sorry your temp dropped jumpingo. There's still a chance since it's not completely down.
> 
> I got my first positive opk this morning :) :) Hope I O tomorrow. I was able to BD last night and now hopefully tonight again.

went down again this morning, so pretty sure it's a done deal this month.:dohh: 
now just wish she'd hurry up and get here and then leave so we can get to BDing again.:haha: 

woohoo for a positive OPK! i was so excited that ANYthing turned positive when i started using OPKs:haha: get to it girl!!:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

OH and I aren't good with names. I'm always at the agreement if I carry the baby for 9 months I can name it whatever I like and do to a degree. I did discuss ones with OH and didn't pick ones he really disliked, but I never picked his either. Game designers come up with some interesting, but rather unique names to put it nicely. I think we'll do what we did last time and discuss it in the recovery room, then still call her/him baby and never use their name. Although I suspect I'll have to call Erika, Erika then and not baby any more :'( You'll find people will always have an opinion and if they don't like the name they'll talk about it behind your back until it grows on the child. You'll get 101 suggestions on names, which you will find plan right stupid. But hey that's part of pregnancy.

Noodle good BD. I hope we get a BFP from you soon.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> OH and I aren't good with names. I'm always at the agreement if I carry the baby for 9 months I can name it whatever I like and do to a degree. I did discuss ones with OH and didn't pick ones he really disliked, but I never picked his either. Game designers come up with some interesting, but rather unique names to put it nicely. I think we'll do what we did last time and discuss it in the recovery room, then still call her/him baby and never use their name. Although I suspect I'll have to call Erika, Erika then and not baby any more :'( You'll find people will always have an opinion and if they don't like the name they'll talk about it behind your back until it grows on the child. You'll get 101 suggestions on names, which you will find plan right stupid. But hey that's part of pregnancy.
> 
> Noodle good BD. I hope we get a BFP from you soon.

yeah, my husband works in an immunization clinic, so he sees all the babies who come in for their shots. i can't even say the names are "interesting;" some of them are just plain ridiculous and i feel bad for kids.:dohh: having seen some really weird names, both of us tend to lean toward more standard names. we'll see though!:flower:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> am about 99% sure AF will be here today. temp dropped another little bit. CD29, so, right on effing time.:cry:

Aww sorry :hugs: she's still not here though yeah??

Dh and I have our girls name picked, have had it for a few years :) got a boys first name but not middle name :) just need the baby now haha!! :baby:


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> am about 99% sure AF will be here today. temp dropped another little bit. CD29, so, right on effing time.:cry:
> 
> Aww sorry :hugs: she's still not here though yeah??
> 
> Dh and I have our girls name picked, have had it for a few years :) got a boys first name but not middle name :) just need the baby now haha!! :baby:Click to expand...

not yet!:roll: it's almost 10pm and i had really bad cramps all day (i usually don't get them until AF actually starts:shrug:) now i am so curious what my temp is gonna do tomorrow!:haha:

yes, JUST NEED THE BABY NOW.:baby:


----------



## 6footnoodle

So I've lost faith in temping. I just took 2 temps in a row and the first one was 35.99 while the second one was 36.46. Wtf!! I think I might have been holding the temp harder/deeper under my tongue. No idea which method I have been doing all cycle. Seems so inconsistent. If I ever temp again I am doing vaginal temps. This is way too hard. So my temp this morning seems a lot higher than yesterdays but it might be from placement and the fact that I had horrible sleep. I will take an opk in a hour. I don't think I have ovulated yet.


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> am about 99% sure AF will be here today. temp dropped another little bit. CD29, so, right on effing time.:cry:
> 
> Aww sorry :hugs: she's still not here though yeah??
> 
> Dh and I have our girls name picked, have had it for a few years :) got a boys first name but not middle name :) just need the baby now haha!! :baby:Click to expand...
> 
> not yet!:roll: it's almost 10pm and i had really bad cramps all day (i usually don't get them until AF actually starts:shrug:) now i am so curious what my temp is gonna do tomorrow!:haha:
> 
> yes, JUST NEED THE BABY NOW.:baby:Click to expand...

So anxious for you. Fingers crossed. Can't wait to see what your temp is tomorrow morning.


----------



## 6footnoodle

mummy2o said:


> OH and I aren't good with names. I'm always at the agreement if I carry the baby for 9 months I can name it whatever I like and do to a degree. I did discuss ones with OH and didn't pick ones he really disliked, but I never picked his either. Game designers come up with some interesting, but rather unique names to put it nicely. I think we'll do what we did last time and discuss it in the recovery room, then still call her/him baby and never use their name. Although I suspect I'll have to call Erika, Erika then and not baby any more :'( You'll find people will always have an opinion and if they don't like the name they'll talk about it behind your back until it grows on the child. You'll get 101 suggestions on names, which you will find plan right stupid. But hey that's part of pregnancy.
> 
> Noodle good BD. I hope we get a BFP from you soon.

Ahaha I also think that the mom should have final name picking privilege since we carry for 9 months 

For our first pregnancy we decided that if it was a girl hubby got to pick the name and if it was a boy I would pick. So since he got to pick that time, this time I get to pick :) I like a few girl names but don't like any boy names. Kind of funny since I was so sure with a boy name last time but now I don't like it anymore.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> So I've lost faith in temping. I just took 2 temps in a row and the first one was 35.99 while the second one was 36.46. Wtf!! I think I might have been holding the temp harder/deeper under my tongue. No idea which method I have been doing all cycle. Seems so inconsistent. If I ever temp again I am doing vaginal temps. This is way too hard. So my temp this morning seems a lot higher than yesterdays but it might be from placement and the fact that I had horrible sleep. I will take an opk in a hour. I don't think I have ovulated yet.

this was totally me last month. i stopped taking 2 temps for this exact reason, it used to make me go crazy:wacko: i read early on that thermometer position matters, so i try to put it in the same spot every time, but i wouldn't worry about it "messing up" your chart. it might just be a high day? i'm really bad at celcius, so can't really tell much, but i would say take another OPK today, and then just try to temp a couple more days and see what happens. maybe it'll sort itself out when you have a couple more temps entered?:hugs:


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> So I've lost faith in temping. I just took 2 temps in a row and the first one was 35.99 while the second one was 36.46. Wtf!! I think I might have been holding the temp harder/deeper under my tongue. No idea which method I have been doing all cycle. Seems so inconsistent. If I ever temp again I am doing vaginal temps. This is way too hard. So my temp this morning seems a lot higher than yesterdays but it might be from placement and the fact that I had horrible sleep. I will take an opk in a hour. I don't think I have ovulated yet.
> 
> this was totally me last month. i stopped taking 2 temps for this exact reason, it used to make me go crazy:wacko: i read early on that thermometer position matters, so i try to put it in the same spot every time, but i wouldn't worry about it "messing up" your chart. it might just be a high day? i'm really bad at celcius, so can't really tell much, but i would say take another OPK today, and then just try to temp a couple more days and see what happens. maybe it'll sort itself out when you have a couple more temps entered?:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jumpingo :) I just took an opk and it was a smidge lighter than the control so I'm thinking it's negative again. So maybe I did O last night. I will take one more test tonight and then tomorrow to make sure. Can't wait to see if my temps stay up. I will be more careful with thermometer placement next month. Didn't realize it could make such a big difference.


----------



## jumpingo

stupid witch finally decided to grace me with her presence:roll: (thanksnothanks) squeezed in at 11pm, the tease.

on to cycle 5:bodyb:


----------



## 6footnoodle

I'm sorry jumpingo :( :( Good luck next month! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry jumpingo that she got you so late.

Good luck noodle now in your TWW. temps do shot up after you ovulate. I did orally when temping with DD and in the ear with this one. I use to blame OH for leaving the window open when my temp jumped down or me closing it if it shot up to much. It ironically was never my bodies fault....

AFM I got a haircut. I look so much like my sister now. Arrggh its annoying. I wanted a really short hair style so Erika couldn't yank at it, but apparently long bobs are in so I ended up with that. Might go back after Christmas and get it redone with someone who will listen to what I want, although I don't mind having my hair up, sometimes you just want it down and that's when the issue starts.


----------



## citrusfruit

I must book a haircut mummy2o. You just reminded me! Thursday eve here and I am flipping exhausted. Can't believe the working week is still not done. Got a few nice things planned for the weekend and gradually starting to tell people which, to be honest, is a relief. Emotionally draining though.

Jump, I am sorry about AF. I want nothing more for all u guys here to join me. Next month, I'm sure. 

Noodle, double temps are ridiculous. The fact that they can be so different, makes me doubt temping as a method. Yet it does seem to work!!!


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> stupid witch finally decided to grace me with her presence:roll: (thanksnothanks) squeezed in at 11pm, the tease.
> 
> on to cycle 5:bodyb:

Aww sorry :hugs: we will face next cycle together :) 



mummy2o said:


> AFM I got a haircut. I look so much like my sister now. Arrggh its annoying. I wanted a really short hair style so Erika couldn't yank at it, but apparently long bobs are in so I ended up with that. Might go back after Christmas and get it redone with someone who will listen to what I want, although I don't mind having my hair up, sometimes you just want it down and that's when the issue starts.

Ooh I got my hair cut today too, much shorter, will be strange getting used to it. Also had my nails done oh and the nasty tooth taken out :)


----------



## jumpingo

be gone horrible tooth!!!:devil:

between my husband and i, we have 5 people in our families with July birthdays...would be adding another if October is our month. :wacko:HA!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad the tooth is sorted Fruitee, even if it meant taking it out!

We also have a lot of July babies as well as November babies in my family. So far I've managed to stay clear of them, although my mum seems to have all her grandbabies birthdays around her's...


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> be gone horrible tooth!!!:devil:
> 
> between my husband and i, we have 5 people in our families with July birthdays...would be adding another if October is our month. :wacko:HA!

:happydance: bye bye tooth haha
We have a few in July too (including me) 



mummy2o said:


> Glad the tooth is sorted Fruitee, even if it meant taking it out!
> 
> We also have a lot of July babies as well as November babies in my family. So far I've managed to stay clear of them, although my mum seems to have all her grandbabies birthdays around her's...

Thanks, when the dentist said the best option is to take it out I was like:happydance: :wohoo: I was hoping he would say that haha


----------



## jumpingo

so, in the beginning, when i would get crazy up and down temps, i thought it was because i didn't get enough sleep, or didn't take it at the "right" time, or maybe i was sleeping with my mouth open, or i wasn't under the covers or this or that or a hundred other possible reasons, right?:shrug:

well, i'm starting my 4th cycle of temping (though i didn't start the first month until CD6) but my crazy up and downs? they are sometimes eerily consistent with their up and downs from month to month! maybe that's just my normal!?:roll::haha:
 



Attached Files:







Oct CD4 FF chart.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 6footnoodle

Haha that's crazy how similar they are with the ups and downs. 

I think I have figured out what is best for mine. 2AM temp. Sucks but since I got to bed at 10pm it's the only consistent time where I am always a sleep for 3 hours. My temps during and after O have been 2am and chart started looking normal.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Haha that's crazy how similar they are with the ups and downs.
> 
> I think I have figured out what is best for mine. 2AM temp. Sucks but since I got to bed at 10pm it's the only consistent time where I am always a sleep for 3 hours. My temps during and after O have been 2am and chart started looking normal.

that's exactly why i take mine at 4:30am!:thumbup:
i go to bed between 10 and 12 and was always waking up between 3-4:30am. between 5:30-7:30 my husband is in and out, getting ready for work, so there was no other time that i could get a solid block of sleep AND the same time. so, i have a crazy 4:30 alarm, temp, then go back to sleep. if i worked, it wouldn't be possible AT ALL, but after my husband leaves for work, i sometimes get another 2 hours of sleep to make up for the completely disrupted morning:blush:

ETA: your timing looks great this month!! fingers crossed for you:flower:


----------



## Fruitee

Hi all, how's things?


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Hi all, how's things?

Fruitee:wave: HI!

just waiting for AF to get out of here. my temps are still consistently "rocky mountains" with another big dip exactly in the same place as a couple other months. crazy body. but hey, at least it's consistent, right?:haha:

have had really vivid, and often times scary, dreams a couple nights in the last week or so.:nope: could definitely do without those.

but otherwise, planning a pumpkin carving party for this weekend with lots of pinterest inspired decorations and "gross" halloween themed food:coolio: should be fun:thumbup:

how's everyone else??


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hey!!!
I'm happy with how my chart is looking so far :) 2-3am seems to work best for me. Maybe I will test in another 5 days. Or I might wait the full 10 days lol. Don't feel any symptoms so we will see.


----------



## mummy2o

Glad you are all doing well. I can't wait to see a BFP from you noodle, and everyone else at the end of the month.

We don't really do much in the way of Halloween over here. I will admit its gotten bigger over the last few years, but when I was little we didn't even have pumpkins for sale to carve!


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry the witch got you Jumpingo & fruit. 

I see a pattern in your spikes as well Jumpingo, clearly you're not so irregular as you' d think if you just see one month.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Omg I see my ticker has vivid dreams as a symptom for dpo 6. I had a nightmare last night if that counts. I woke up in the middle of it with my leg up in the air trying to run away. I was so terrified. I hate when hubby is on night shifts and I am alone in bed. 

My daughter is 16 months old so this will be her first time going out for halloween. Still don't have a costume. Just realized hubby and I both can't take her out because someone has to give out all the candy we bought :( Hoping my mil will come give out candy for us lol.


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck noodles and looks like you could of had an implantation dip yesterday.

AFM the midwife finally got back to me and lost my essay of paper work. I don't mind filling in short forums but this is like some 10-20 pages, mainly repeating themselves. GRRRRR.... on the plus side I have a week and a few days to redo it and give it to her in person as I'll be seeing her on the 17th and hopefully I'll get a scan date from there.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Good luck noodles and looks like you could of had an implantation dip yesterday.
> 
> AFM the midwife finally got back to me and lost my essay of paper work. I don't mind filling in short forums but this is like some 10-20 pages, mainly repeating themselves. GRRRRR.... on the plus side I have a week and a few days to redo it and give it to her in person as I'll be seeing her on the 17th and hopefully I'll get a scan date from there.

i don't understand how this happens!! i would be so pissed!:growlmad:

and yay, getting a scan date:happydance:


----------



## jumpingo

so my alarm didn't go off this morning, but i didn't realize it until my husband's went off at 6am and i had already had half a conversation with him. 

took my temp anyway...it was an hour a half later than normal, but with a solid 6 hours sleep, but also after talking, and it was 0.1 degrees lower than yesterday's. so, either it would have been REALLY low at 4:30am, or my body temp just jumps all over the place!:roll: puts new meaning to my username:haha:

and check out this chart! this is the average of my temps for all 5 cycles, and then cycle 5's line so far, pinned at CD15 because that's my most common O day. crazy!! 

hey, at least if there's no baby, i can have fun looking at charts:roll::haha: and yet :sad1:
 



Attached Files:







Oct CD8 all cycle average against 5.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok. Just checking in here. Will be watching with interest noodle to see what happens with ur chart! Good luck this cycle. 

I am just ridiculously emotional. Poor hubby. Also I got my downs risk which is very low so happy about that. That's it really from me. Not much sign of a bump yet at 13+6


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hi everyone. Hope you're all ok. Just checking in here. Will be watching with interest noodle to see what happens with ur chart! Good luck this cycle.
> 
> I am just ridiculously emotional. Poor hubby. Also I got my downs risk which is very low so happy about that. That's it really from me. Not much sign of a bump yet at 13+6

good news citrus! can't believe you're already (a day shy of) 14 weeks!!:thumbup:

and yes, i feel like it's time for another bfp! ahem, noodle:winkwink:


----------



## 6footnoodle

First of all before I forget..what is AFM??? I always see everyone using it but not sure what it means.

Mummy2o - Yay scan date. I remember going crazy waiting for my first scan last time. 
And I don't think its an implantation dip. Just looks like a random high temp that through the line off.

Jumpingo - haha what a prefect name for you. You must have just had an amazing deep sleep. 

Citrusfruit - Ahhhh you're already so far a long. I remember I didn't have any bump with my first for a super long time. Maybe around 16 weeks I started noticing. Strangers didn't notice mine until 24 weeks though.


AFM...haha I know how to use it but don't know what it means lol. I don't feel too good about this month. I feel absolutely nothing. I think with my first pregnancy I didn't feel anything either but I did have one day of pinching pain and shooting back pain. So since I haven't felt that I am doubtful. It's ok I am accepting that my time will come when it's meant to and I won't rush it. Of course it would be a nice surprise if I am though :)


----------



## citrusfruit

AFM = as for me!

Will you test noodle?? Or wait it out?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Haha thank you! It was just bugging me not knowing the meaning.

And No I probably won't test until the 18th if AF isn't here since that is when she is due. Unless I get pinching cramping pains before then. I just hate the feeling of seeing a BFN. Don't ever want to see one again.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Jumpingo - haha what a prefect name for you. You must have just had an amazing deep sleep.

i HAVE been sleeping deeper lately. i still wake up at weird hours and have to check sleep deprived a few nights a week, but i think the hours i'm asleep are better sleep. maybe...:shrug: haha

temp this morning was the same as yesterday. that NEVER happens with my up and down rocky mountains! it's a miracle!:roll::haha: sort of hoping it stays down because that would make the spike WAY easier to see. 

i'm CD9, so sex every other day starting yesterday:winkwink: and OPKs starting tomorrow. WOOT, i actually get to DO something!:bodyb: expecting O around CD15, and hoping it doesn't come any later because we're flying to seattle on CD18, and would like to be able to get all the sexin' in before international travel messes everything up!:dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Just over a week until testing Noodle. So exciting.

Bumps vary from person to person citrus. Some bigger people take longer to show, also since its your first it takes longer as your body doesn't automatically know what to do, when with your 2nd it just goes into baby making mode if that makes sense. Also some people just have tiny bumps.

Go Jumpingo, get SMEP into action and be strict with your DH this time and don't let him get ahead of himself. I'm sure since you a dead certain O day that it will remain to be the 15, that means you generally have a nice cycle with a good LP.


----------



## Eline

I already have a bump, unfortunately it's rather a pcos pot belly than pregnancy-related :blush: Every once in a while people will congratulate me on my pregnancy and one time a taxe driver even told me: 'Wow, your due real soon aren't you?' :growlmad:

So not sure when I'll be seeing an actual bump, but I'm guessing: not very soon.

Good luck bd'ing, Jumpingo!

I love that you woke up with your leg in the air, Noodle. :haha: I think I hardly move around at all while sleeping.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Just over a week until testing Noodle. So exciting.
> 
> Bumps vary from person to person citrus. Some bigger people take longer to show, also since its your first it takes longer as your body doesn't automatically know what to do, when with your 2nd it just goes into baby making mode if that makes sense. Also some people just have tiny bumps.
> 
> Go Jumpingo, get SMEP into action and be strict with your DH this time and don't let him get ahead of himself. I'm sure since you a dead certain O day that it will remain to be the 15, that means you generally have a nice cycle with a good LP.

SO TRUE! 'no gettin' frisky on odd cycle days until there's a positive OPK, mister!':haha:

though, some stuff has come up suddenly health-wise for my husband, so i'm not sure what that'll mean for ttc...he might need to take medication that has some not so baby-making-friendly side effects:nope: i'm actually pretty worried about him, and wonder if maybe it's just not meant to be right now...??:cry: feeling like i've been so focused on trying to get pregnant the last couple months, and maybe i just need to take care of him for a little bit. but a lot of it is stemming from stuff that i can't control or "make better" in any way, so at the same time, i can't really do much.:nope: i dunno...sigh.


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> Just over a week until testing Noodle. So exciting.
> 
> Bumps vary from person to person citrus. Some bigger people take longer to show, also since its your first it takes longer as your body doesn't automatically know what to do, when with your 2nd it just goes into baby making mode if that makes sense. Also some people just have tiny bumps.
> 
> Go Jumpingo, get SMEP into action and be strict with your DH this time and don't let him get ahead of himself. I'm sure since you a dead certain O day that it will remain to be the 15, that means you generally have a nice cycle with a good LP.
> 
> SO TRUE! 'no gettin' frisky on odd cycle days until there's a positive OPK, mister!':haha:
> 
> though, some stuff has come up suddenly health-wise for my husband, so i'm not sure what that'll mean for ttc...he might need to take medication that has some not so baby-making-friendly side effects:nope: i'm actually pretty worried about him, and wonder if maybe it's just not meant to be right now...??:cry: feeling like i've been so focused on trying to get pregnant the last couple months, and maybe i just need to take care of him for a little bit. but a lot of it is stemming from stuff that i can't control or "make better" in any way, so at the same time, i can't really do much.:nope: i dunno...sigh.Click to expand...

Sorry to hear your husband is having health issues :( Hope everything is ok and better soon. I am sure dtd when he's in the mood will make him feel better. Just try not to stress and pressure him.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Eline said:


> I already have a bump, unfortunately it's rather a pcos pot belly than pregnancy-related :blush: Every once in a while people will congratulate me on my pregnancy and one time a taxe driver even told me: 'Wow, your due real soon aren't you?' :growlmad:
> 
> So not sure when I'll be seeing an actual bump, but I'm guessing: not very soon.
> 
> Good luck bd'ing, Jumpingo!
> 
> I love that you woke up with your leg in the air, Noodle. :haha: I think I hardly move around at all while sleeping.

People can be so dumb. A baby bump looks a lot different and unless you can tell for sure you should never assume. You never know what the person is going through. I actually got an ab separation (diastasis) from my first pregnancy. As a result my abs are split and I get a protruding bump when I eat too much lol. Looks funny since I am on the skinny side. I look 3 months pregnant if I'm not holding my core tight and have ate too much. With my next pregnancy I am sure I will get a bump way faster than last time which is the only plus side.


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry to hear that Jumpingo. I hope your OH gets better really soon. It can never hurt to give him some extra attention and spoil him a bit. Don't feel guilty over being so enthousiast to TTC though, as I recall, your OH was very happy about the baby prospects as well.


----------



## mummy2o

Jumpingo I'm sorry your DH has health problems right now. Hopefully he'll recover soon. Maybe this cycle relax a little and go with what will be will be. I know this is easier said than done. When TTC Erika I got so obsessed to when we had to have sex even so much so the time, then what days and what foods we can both eat, it was ridiculous. In the end I took a step back and hardly DTD with my OH and still end up pregnant. I guess the stress, although I don't ever feel stress, took a toll on me. I found getting more busy (easier said than done) and picked up a hobby to relax. I have a half finished cross stitch somewhere around the place....


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Sorry to hear your husband is having health issues :( Hope everything is ok and better soon. I am sure dtd when he's in the mood will make him feel better. Just try not to stress and pressure him.

yeah, am trying not to say much to him. yesterday we had a busy day so no BDing, but managed today:winkwink: 



Eline said:


> I'm sorry to hear that Jumpingo. I hope your OH gets better really soon. It can never hurt to give him some extra attention and spoil him a bit. Don't feel guilty over being so enthousiast to TTC though, as I recall, your OH was very happy about the baby prospects as well.

you're right, he was(is?). i think the mental stuff just gets to him so it becomes harder to see/feel excited about baby prospects.:nope:



mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo I'm sorry your DH has health problems right now. Hopefully he'll recover soon. Maybe this cycle relax a little and go with what will be will be. I know this is easier said than done. When TTC Erika I got so obsessed to when we had to have sex even so much so the time, then what days and what foods we can both eat, it was ridiculous. In the end I took a step back and hardly DTD with my OH and still end up pregnant. I guess the stress, although I don't ever feel stress, took a toll on me. I found getting more busy (easier said than done) and picked up a hobby to relax. I have a half finished cross stitch somewhere around the place....

well, i'm on CD11, and last month i got a positive OPK on 12 and 13 but the temp spike wasn't until 15, so we'll see what the OPK says tomorrow. if it's positive tomorrow, i might wait and start our 3 days in a row on CD13. this will be our last cycle trying for a bit, so am really hoping. and yet i hated getting so hopeful last month only to be let down more.:dohh:

thanks for all your support. it's nice to have somewhere to get it all out.:friends:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Ya since you BD today I would also skip 12 and do 13 and if hubby is up to it day 14. Good luck. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Ya since you BD today I would also skip 12 and do 13 and if hubby is up to it day 14. Good luck. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for you :hugs:

yeah, gonna try for 13, 14 and 15 and just hope i get a huge temp spike on 15[-o&lt; i did ovulate on 17 one month, so 16 and 17 are also possible.:wacko: i figure as long as we hit every other day from here on out we should have a decent chance, right?:shrug:

as for you, your chart looks good!:thumbup: waiting it out? when's AF due?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hopefully you O early on the 15th so you don't tire hubby out. Maybe sticking to every other day would be easier instead of 3 in a row? Try for 3 in a row but don't stress if you miss one. 

Thanks. I like how my temps look consistent but nothing about it says pregnant. Wish I had a big dip for implantation. I feel mild cramping but I think I felt the same last month. I don't have enough symptoms to want to test early. AF is due next Sunday so I think I will wait until then. Don't want to lose all my hope by seeing a bfn now.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Omg omg omg omg!!!!! I just got a bfp!!!!! I felt dizzy last night and my head was spinning so today I caved and took a test. And sure enough I'm pregnant. No wonder why my horrible sleep is even worse now. The night before I think I woke up every hour. I'm so happy!!!! I was scared that my pph and d&c from my first pregnancy might have scarred my uterus but looks like no. I wonder what day I implanted. But then again who cares. Ahhhh
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle!!!!!:wohoo:

congrats!!!!:yipee:


----------



## jumpingo

updating:thumbup:



citrus :bfp:
eline :bfp:
mintastic :bfp:
mummy2o :bfp:
jumpingo :coffee:
fruitee :coffee:
6footnoodle :bfp:
o0oCharlieo0o :bfp: (august:angel:and positive again, judging from her ticker)
rainbow2301 :bfp: (judging from her ticker)
mrs.ginger :coffee: (judging from her chart)



fruitee, it's only a matter of time, right?!:roll::hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats noodle. I still think 5dpo as that was about the time I had a small dip. Your test looks a lot better than mine did at 11dpo, that's for sure.

Jumpingo you might get pregnant this cycle and so might Fruitee. This TTC business is hard but you'll get there in the end.


----------



## Eline

Congratulations noodle!

Those are some good results in this thread! Don't give up hope, Jumpingo and Fruitee, your BFP's are bound to be here soon!

Afm - I had a huge work-related breakdown yesterday evening. I have been questioning my work for a couple of months now and the pregnancy hormones aren't doing any good. I had a looong cry last night with a very sweet OH staying up to comfort me even though he was very tired. I was very hormonal though and not making a lot of sense. I even made my OH promise me I could quit my job if we win the lottery (which we never play).


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> Congratulations noodle!
> 
> Those are some good results in this thread! Don't give up hope, Jumpingo and Fruitee, your BFP's are bound to be here soon!

i know right? i only started this thread 3 months ago and it's full of BFPs!:thumbup: trying to stay hopeful...:flow:



> Afm - I had a huge work-related breakdown yesterday evening. I have been questioning my work for a couple of months now and the pregnancy hormones aren't doing any good. I had a looong cry last night with a very sweet OH staying up to comfort me even though he was very tired. I was very hormonal though and not making a lot of sense. I even made my OH promise me I could quit my job if we win the lottery (which we never play).

aww, i imagine pregnancy hormones do not help one bit in an already stressful situation.:nope: my husband is having a rough time at work, so i'm on the other end. i want so much to do something, anything, to help, but there's nothing i can do.:sad1: hang in there!!:bodyb:


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks so much ladies!! I bought a frer today but I will probably wait and use it on sunday since it is the day after AF is due. I won't feel like it's official until AF is late lol.

This really is a good luck thread. Only 3 more of you to go. Fingers crossed for you girls. Would be so nice if we get at least one bfp each cycle :)

I'm starting to feel nauseous already. I didn't get nausea until week 6 with my last pregnancy. It got pretty bad. I'm scared to see if this pregnancy will be worse.


----------



## citrusfruit

Wow noodle, massive congratulations! I just checked in here but I didn't expect to see that!

Mummy2o my hormones are all over the place too. Had a massive go at OH over something really trivial and ended up hysterically crying. Don't think I've been like that since I was a teenager! Then almost cried in a work meeting too! That would have been embarrassing. It was a sad moment, but I would never show my emotions in a work situation!

Good luck for this month jump and fruitee. Keep us posted, I love reading these updates :)


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, sorry I've been m.i.a for a while. Jumpingo, sorry to hear your dh is having health issues, hope he gets sorted soon :hugs:
6ftnoodle....a bfp, congratulations, so happy for you:)


----------



## Eline

I took a day off tomorrow and I'm soooo looking forward to my long weekend. I wish I could Always work just four days a week.


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Hi guys, sorry I've been m.i.a for a while. Jumpingo, sorry to hear your dh is having health issues, hope he gets sorted soon :hugs:

thanks. he has had a couple appointments here and there and there's no quick fix, but i hope we're at least making baby steps towards better. i still managed to get him 3 nights in a row:blush: i know all the right buttons; he's too easy!:haha:



Eline said:


> I took a day off tomorrow and I'm soooo looking forward to my long weekend. I wish I could Always work just four days a week.

any plans? or just relaxing and recharging?

my husband is taking leave after tomorrow for 2 weeks, and while we're mostly seeing family in the states, we did splurge on one night in a nice hotel in downtown seattle, so looking forward to at least a day or two of real "vacation":thumbup: 

and actually, our 2 year anniversary of when we started dating is coming up in early november. hard to believe we met, dated and married all well under 2 years! technically we got married last august, so really all under a year!:shock: but the wedding and "public" marriage wasn't until june this year... but *we* know:winkwink:


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

Hi ladies im just coming to check how ur all getting on over here? Xx


----------



## mummy2o

Hope you enjoy you day of Eline.

Jumpingo: Hope you got the egg this month. Then you can join the others with a June baby? I also hope you have a good time visiting/holidaying with family. I remember spending my summers at my grandparents just because they lived by the coast!

Charlie: good to see you here. Congrats on your BFP. I hope you have a sticky bean this time.

AFM I got the midwife tomorrow. I couldn't get a new pack just due to the surgery ran out, so I didn't refill the essay paper. But I managed my flu jab to that day. My arm is still slightly sore. We've got a lot of events coming up like OH's and my birthdays in November as the main ones and he'll be 30 this year, but before that Halloween and not sure what to do with my son about it. He hates dressing up so that's more or less out, he only likes chocolate and not sweets, but since he hates dressing up trick or treat is more or less out anyway. So might just stay in and watch kid friendly scary films. I will get an outfit for Erika though although she'll have no idea what it all means. Got to find a cute one. Was going to go with the Marshmallow man from ghostbusters as I saw a baby outfit of that on facebook and I was like my daughter already has the legs! She's such a chubby thing....


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, sorry I've been m.i.a for a while. Jumpingo, sorry to hear your dh is having health issues, hope he gets sorted soon :hugs:
> 
> thanks. he has had a couple appointments here and there and there's no quick fix, but i hope we're at least making baby steps towards better. i still managed to get him 3 nights in a row:blush: i know all the right buttons; he's too easy!:haha:
> 
> 
> Thinking of you :) glad you manages some bding :) we have had a rubbish month, not bd'ed once, tried last night but it was hurting :( haven't temped at all either!!! According to ff I should o this weekend so will try and get some bding in, am off work for a bit so that's good :)Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## jumpingo

o0oCharlieo0o said:


> Hi ladies im just coming to check how ur all getting on over here? Xx

hanging in there!:thumbup: congrats again to you!!:flower:



mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo: Hope you got the egg this month. Then you can join the others with a June baby? I also hope you have a good time visiting/holidaying with family. I remember spending my summers at my grandparents just because they lived by the coast!
> 
> Charlie: good to see you here. Congrats on your BFP. I hope you have a sticky bean this time.
> 
> AFM I got the midwife tomorrow. I couldn't get a new pack just due to the surgery ran out, so I didn't refill the essay paper. But I managed my flu jab to that day. My arm is still slightly sore. We've got a lot of events coming up like OH's and my birthdays in November as the main ones and he'll be 30 this year, but before that Halloween and not sure what to do with my son about it. He hates dressing up so that's more or less out, he only likes chocolate and not sweets, but since he hates dressing up trick or treat is more or less out anyway. So might just stay in and watch kid friendly scary films. I will get an outfit for Erika though although she'll have no idea what it all means. Got to find a cute one. Was going to go with the Marshmallow man from ghostbusters as I saw a baby outfit of that on facebook and I was like my daughter already has the legs! She's such a chubby thing....

i got a big temp spike today, right on schedule:thumbup: and i manually overrode the settings:blush: so i have crosshairs. i don't know how temping will work while traveling on such a long flight and then jetlag, etc. so i'm going with this as confirmed O. and 97.2 has been my coverline for a couple of other cycles too. i love when the numbers all end up nice.:haha: so anyway, FF says i would be due on july 9th (my dad's birthday!) if i get pregnant this time around. fingers crossed so hard.[-o&lt;

sounds like maybe you should just get candy for the trick-or-treater that come by your house? i'm not huge on dressing up, but love decorating the house with bats and spiders and pumpkins, so if the kids aren't super into it, no reason to push it, right?:shrug:



Fruitee said:


> Thinking of you :) glad you manages some bding :) we have had a rubbish month, not bd'ed once, tried last night but it was hurting :( haven't temped at all either!!! According to ff I should o this weekend so will try and get some bding in, am off work for a bit so that's good :)

it hurt? are you okay?? if you're going to O this weekend, there's PLENTY of time to get in there and get the job done!:howdy::winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Oct CD16 FF chart.jpg
File size: 55.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee: Don't worry. If you don't try this month that's fine. Life gets busy and we can't always do things that we plan. If you can manage just once over the weekend that better than nothing at all. Also any idea why it hurt?

Jumpingo: Your dad's birthday is the day after my dad's birthday. Be really cool to get a July baby.


----------



## 6footnoodle

good luck jumpingo!!!!! your chart is looking good and you BD'd on the right days.

You still have time Fruitee. Good luck :)


AFM... I am a little freaked out because I see a tinge of brownish pink CM when I wipe the last 2 days. I'm scared I might be having a chemical. I took another hpt yesterday and it was darker than the one on monday. And my temp is still high today. AF is technically due tomorrow. Now I'm nervous.


----------



## mummy2o

I bleed half a day with DS and he was fine. And I had on and off bleeding with DD. Its normal to get some bleeding around the time your period is due, so try not to worry to much. Just keep an eye on it.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo: Your dad's birthday is the day after my dad's birthday. Be really cool to get a July baby.

my mom is july 5th
my husband's brother is july 7th
my dad is july 9th
my grandma is july 23rd
and my husband's mom is somewhere in there too! 

so, probably means october is just a frisky month!:haha:
would make announcing we are pregnant to my parents fun though! an "early birthday present" kind of thing? "world's best grandpa" t-shirt or something for my dad? <3



6footnoodle said:


> good luck jumpingo!!!!! your chart is looking good and you BD'd on the right days.
> 
> You still have time Fruitee. Good luck :)
> 
> 
> AFM... I am a little freaked out because I see a tinge of brownish pink CM when I wipe the last 2 days. I'm scared I might be having a chemical. I took another hpt yesterday and it was darker than the one on monday. And my temp is still high today. AF is technically due tomorrow. Now I'm nervous.

thanks!:hugs:
i have always read that if it's brown, it's often normal. to only worry about red bleeding...? but if your temp is still up and if the line is darker than monday, that would imply it's progressing, right?:shrug: but if you're worried, i would say going to the doctor would be the safest bet.:thumbup:


----------



## citrusfruit

I think don't worry too much. Lots of people seemed to have a little bleeding when their period was due. If it gets worse, see your doc but to be honest they will only tell u to wait it out anyway so I wouldn't stress about going if I were you. When ur a little further along, u could get an early scan if it's still happening but at this stage there's really not a lot they can do. 

So sit tight, and try not to worry. I really hope it stops soon.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Thanks guys I just tend to worry a lot. It was barely anything both days. Just the slightest light brown colour to my barely there cm. So there wasn't enough to even get on my underwear. Today it seems to be back to clear. Hope it stays like that. I will take another hpt tomorrow to see if the line has progressed again. I feel like I'm too early to go to the doctor. Maybe at the end of the week I will make an appointment to confirm pregnancy with a blood test. Can't remember the process or when to go to the doctor. I know the first scan isn't until 12 or 13 weeks. So no rush for me. 
Hope everyone's enjoying their weekend! :)


----------



## Eline

Wow Jumpingo, october sure is a frisky month in your family! ;)

Afm - back at the office after a nice long weekend away. I really feel like I need a proper holiday, but unfortunately I won't get one until Christmas. But as it's already the end of october, I'm sure time will fly by...

In the mean time I'm working on how to say NO at work. Easier said than done.


----------



## mummy2o

Urrgh, I've had one of those days where everything that could go wrong did go wrong. My car wouldn't start, spent the whole morning trying to find someone to jump it so I could take it to the garage. Once there the mechanic got a new battery fitted in no time. I lost the back of my earrings, so currently got some spares in, but as they are bigger I'm finding them heavy. Also to top it off my morning sickness has returned and I have sore nipples to boot. Pity party for me here.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## citrusfruit

Ha mummy, I defo am part of the pity party. Feel absolutely exhausted today. Every movement is a strain!! And it's only Tuesday!! Bump is beginning to appear, 15.5 weeks. I am struggling to hide under baggy clothes from the few people that don't know yet. They probably have a good idea lol


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sorry you are having a bad day mummy2o.

I'm not at the exhausted stage yet. I feel like I'm in a good mood everyday and don't feel pregnant at all. With my first pregnancy MS started at the end of 5 weeks so I will have a week to enjoy unless it doesn't come at all :)

Today I took a frer test finally. The test line was darker than the control line! So I'm still pregnant and finally believe it. I think I will finally call my doctor this week and make an appointment for a pregnancy test.


----------



## Eline

Those first few weeks are so stressful, aren't they? Even though I feel more relaxed right now, sometimes I still can't believe it. I'll be very glad to hit that 12 week mark.

I'm sorry you had such a rough day, mummy. My car broke down as well last week. Unfortunately it'll take a whole month's pay to repair it, but as we're saving for a house, I can't afford to buy a new car right now :s

Afm - I was expecting a horrible stressful day today, but as it turned out it was an ok day. I'm planning to hit the couch tonight and watch 3 'Don't tell the bride'episodes back to back.


----------



## mummy2o

Eline, won't be long until we reach 12 weeks. Only 2 weeks left! Can't wait for a scan though. I have a gut feeling that something is wrong, but can't lay my finger on what though. Generally every time I've been pregnant I've ever felt pregnant and knew the sex or I didn't and end up miscarrying. This time I've just got a feeling something is different but not sure what. I'm hoping I'm wrong though.

Citrus: I'm sorry you had a bad day also. Hope you enjoyed your episodes of Don't tell the bride.

Noodle: Be interesting to see how different it is in Canada to UK health care. Glad you took a FRER and now believe it. All I can say each pregnancy is different and you might even feel better this time than last time. Although each pregnancy for me I feel worse!

Jumpingo: I'm guessing your state side now, how's it going over there? You enjoying yourself?

AFM my son caught a sickness bug at school, so I've been running around cleaning up after him if he can't make the toilet in time. Then last night I've final been sick, so not sure if its morning sickness or he's give me his bug as I've only been nauseous up to now. So who knows. We're going to take it easy for the rest of the week and hopefully he'll make a speedy recovery.


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy2o that doesn't sound fun!!! I'm sure all is fine in your pregnancy. I've heard countless times it said that all pregnancies are different so try not to worry. You'll feel better once u hit 12 weeks and get that all important scan :)

Noodle, how are u feeling? Any symptoms starting to hit home yet?

I'm still feeling shattered, going to take it easy for the next week or so.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Mummy2o I also have the feeling something is off this time. I don't know why. Might be the lack of symptoms. How are you feeling today? Hope you're better. My husband caught something last week but luckily my daughter and I didnt get it. He was on the toilet for a a whole day and then it started getting better. 

Citrusfruit when did your exhaustion start? I remember feeling it last pregnancy but nothing yet. I know I'm still early. 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend :)


----------



## mummy2o

I'm hoping I'm better now. But I'm not sure. I've only just got up and feel great! But I had the runs only a few hours ago.... So it's a wait and see. I hope so as I have a busy day tomorrow, with things I'd like to do on it, so would like to be better by then. All in all its been 4 days now so touch wood its now all gone. My son was sick for 3 so should be going now.

Hopefully you'll pick up soon citrus. 2nd trimester is when your suppose to feel great!

Noodle, since more or less finding I was pregnant I've been in bed earlier than normal. With a few naps in the day this time. With DS I wasn't tired and I don't really remember being this much tired with DD. This really is a different ball game. I just hope first trimester passes quickly so I can enjoy a peaceful pregnancy as I generally have a nice pregnancies and horrible births.


----------



## citrusfruit

I can't stop dreaming about the baby at the moment! It's making it feel more imminent but I know there's so long to go! I think my exhaustion was just down to a really hectic few weeks at work rather than baby. I didn't really get much in the way of symptoms in first tri either noodle so I'm sure it's all ok.

Mummy, glad you are feeling better, it sure is horrible to be feeling under the weather. I'm feeling much better already, after a couple of good nights sleep.

Getting soooo excited for my 20 week scan. Is anyone else finding out or are u staying team yellow? Sorry if we've covered this before, I just can't remember!


----------



## 6footnoodle

First pregnancy I remember being exhausted and going to bed early all the time. It might have been after MS hit so for sure after 6 weeks. I feel like I've been waiting forcer to get to six weeks lol. 
Glad you're feeling better mommy2o :)
Citrisfruit I think I might have said I was going to try staying team yellow but that's not going to happen. I need to know a head of time so I know whether to think of a boy name lol. It will take forever since I don't like any haha. I also need to do the nursery a head of time. 20 week scan is still a surprise.


----------



## mummy2o

I got a good deal where as I get a final say on names since I carried the child for 9 months, he has no business in what to name them. However, he gets to name all our pets. So I think it's a fair compromise. As for team yellow, I don't know. I was team yellow with my son as he refused to show anyone what he was. My gut said boy, so that was right. But I guess I'd like to know in case it was a boy and would stop buying Erika all the pink toys and go for more gender neutral colours. Although saying that pink is Ossian's favourite colour. As for names I have Logan or Morgan for a boy already from last time. As for girl, no idea. We we're trying to see if any names went with Erika and we decided none do :/


----------



## 6footnoodle

mummy2o said:


> I got a good deal where as I get a final say on names since I carried the child for 9 months, he has no business in what to name them. However, he gets to name all our pets. So I think it's a fair compromise. As for team yellow, I don't know. I was team yellow with my son as he refused to show anyone what he was. My gut said boy, so that was right. But I guess I'd like to know in case it was a boy and would stop buying Erika all the pink toys and go for more gender neutral colours. Although saying that pink is Ossian's favourite colour. As for names I have Logan or Morgan for a boy already from last time. As for girl, no idea. We we're trying to see if any names went with Erika and we decided none do :/

Your boy names actually work for girl names too!!! lol. 

So I call it quits in my search for a new family doctor. It just wasn't happening. No one is accepting new patients and the one doctor I found wouldn't be able to see me until the end of november. Looks like I am going to see my current horrible doctor this week. I probably shouldn't have left her a bad rating on rate md before finding a new doctor lol.


----------



## jumpingo

is there a "any bad sleepers who temp and are now pregnant?" thread??

...i am in need of it, if so:winkwink::mrgreen:


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes jump!!!!!!!! I came on here to post to find out about your whereabouts as u hadn't posted in a while! Ahhhh I am so happy for you! 

This pretty much IS the bad sleepers who are now pregnant thread. Just one left to go! How's it going fruitee? Still here with u!

So jump, how far gone, when did u take a test, did u KNOW, etc?? Details please!

AFM: had midwife appt this week, lovely to hear LOs heartbeat like a runaway train. Just starting to think of nursery ideas but waiting for 20 week scan before buying anything much. 

Massive congrats jump!!!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Yes jump!!!!!!!! I came on here to post to find out about your whereabouts as u hadn't posted in a while! Ahhhh I am so happy for you!
> 
> This pretty much IS the bad sleepers who are now pregnant thread. Just one left to go! How's it going fruitee? Still here with u!
> 
> So jump, how far gone, when did u take a test, did u KNOW, etc?? Details please!
> 
> AFM: had midwife appt this week, lovely to hear LOs heartbeat like a runaway train. Just starting to think of nursery ideas but waiting for 20 week scan before buying anything much.
> 
> Massive congrats jump!!!

finally at a computer! i've been up since 12:4am (it's 4:15 now) but my husband also woke up and couldn't sleep, so we just decided to get up. we watched our wedding video, which we just got - it's really good. obviously some things i would have not put in, or wondered why some things didn't make it, but we have all the raw footage, so if i ever get really ambitious...a someday project.:roll:

anyway, we just got back from vacation the states last night and i purposely didn't take any tests with me. then i tested with a couple hour hold before getting in bed at 7:30pm.:haha: a very obvious line at 14dpo.

i was hopeful, but not being able to temp the day before AF was due and being on the plane and everything was annoying because i didn't know if my temp dropped. moving hotels and different sleeping conditions, etc etc.

as for if i "knew," i sometimes sleep with my hands over my head (not on purpose, my husband tries to put them back down because i end up with sore shoulders!:dohh:) and on wednesday morning, my husband said i was sleeping with my hands on my stomach, "like there was a baby in there or something!:winkwink:" and i was exhausted on tuesday, and super emotional/hormonal at the airport on wednesday. though really, all of those things could be due to impending AF. the time change meant that wednesday's (13dpo) temp was actually closer to 14dpo, and when i realized that, along with the fact that AF hadn't shown, i got super hopeful on the train from the airport to our house.

i had little baby converse to "announce" to my husband, but since we were both in an out of the bathroom getting ready for bed it was more of a team effort on the "is it positive?" wondering.:haha: but by 4 minutes it was faint and at 5 minutes it was a definite positive.

sorry to be writing a whole novel...i have so many things to get out of my head!:wacko:

1. there is one hospital on base. my husband works there. all his friends also work there. word travels fast, despite all the privacy laws and blahblahblah.:roll: so, am trying to figure out my options without everyone finding out so early. i love our primary care doc but my husband's good friend is her assistant, and he would ORDER the tests:dohh: so no getting around that if i go to her directly. i COULD try to contact the OB clinic directly and hope they will see me? but i have this feeling the military healthcare system goes strictly on referrals, which i would need from my primary care doc.:dohh: if they don't see you until 8 weeks *anyway* is there any harm in waiting a bit? obviously stop drinking, take my prenatals, etc. now, but wait before making any calls or appointments?

2. my mom is a blabber mouth. even things i SPECIFICALLY ask her not to tell people about, she does.:growlmad: after this vacation, i am feeling more and more alienated from my family in certain ways, and as excited as we are, i also don't want to tell her yet. i don't talk to her about ttc and she's not my "go to" confidant when things come up in life like boys, work, friends, etc. BUT, it'll be the first grandchild for my parents. first great grandchild for my grandma. (her sisters have about 20, so she has practically been begging for SOMEthing for about 5 years now. haha.) my grandma will be absolutely over the moon for us, and while my mom will be too, she'll ALSO tell the whole town/world/facebook (ugh, shoot me.:roll:) i like the idea of waiting until it's "safer" but i also remember my mom being appalled and going on and on about how she couldn't believe that her friend's son and daughter-in-law didn't tell family until they were 14 weeks. (also see point 5)

3. my husband's mom is crazy (his words, not mine) but would keep it a secret until we said it was okay to say anything. he wants to tell his family sooner than i want to tell mine, which i'm okay with, but i worry if the mothers don't find out together that it causes hurt (and by that i mean, my mom:roll: but she's a blabbermouth!!!)

4. i am hating facebook more and more, so doubt we'll do any kind of "official facebook announcement" but do think we have to announce to family and friends at some point.:shrug: christmas cards? seems cliche?

5. we are likely getting together with family at new years, and i'd be 13 weeks (ish?) so we could tell my family in person:thumbup: but it'd be risking my mom being "mad":roll: my grandma won't be there, and i'd love to see her reaction in person...might have to arrange a skype or something for that one. but telling most of my immediate family in person would be doable if we can wait that long.

6. my tentative due date is my dad's birthday (total daddy's girl) and i would love to get him a t-shirt that says "world's best grandpa" or something and give it as a christmas present, but say it's really an early *birthday* present.:blush:


wow, i think WAY too much. i always assumed other people over-analyzed life too, but maybe i'm just completely :wacko:. :shrug:

thanks for reading. any advice or experience/stories of how any of you did things would be MOST appreciated.<3


----------



## mummy2o

First of congrats. We knew it would be your time soon. And what better than a July birthday. I always aim for my mum's but they never happened. Son felt like coming two weeks late and daughter felt like she wanted to be on time. Never mind hey. So hopefully s/he be born on his birthday.

I haven't told anyone either side of our families yet, and won't until after the scan. I told my cousin but she's like a sister and can keep secrets, just for moral support really.

Just do it when you feel is right. You don't have to make a big announcement. We just showed everyone Erika's scan picture and told them she was due in March. Just do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## Fruitee

Oh wow jumpingo, I'm soooooo happy for you, I just started crying reading your post!!! How exciting :) :hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump, now is really the time to be a little selfish. We didn't tell anyone until 12 weeks and I knew my mum was going to be a bit funny, but there's 2 people who's baby it is and it is 2 people's decision. I really enjoyed the time I had with just me and hubby knowing.

You've just got to do what's right for you. Every single person we've told we've completely banned them from Facebook. We were quite forceful with it, so they knew we'd be really upset if it went on there. So far, so good! 

The medical care thing seems awkward. I didn't see anyone until 8 weeks and even that was very basic. First proper appt was 12 weeks.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:



> First of congrats. We knew it would be your time soon. And what better than a July birthday. I always aim for my mum's but they never happened. Son felt like coming two weeks late and daughter felt like she wanted to be on time. Never mind hey. So hopefully s/he be born on his birthday.
> 
> I haven't told anyone either side of our families yet, and won't until after the scan. I told my cousin but she's like a sister and can keep secrets, just for moral support really.
> 
> Just do it when you feel is right. You don't have to make a big announcement. We just showed everyone Erika's scan picture and told them she was due in March. Just do what you feel comfortable with.

i think my husband would tell people now, but he said he'd do whatever i wanted...so for now we'll wait and just see how things go. oh yay, more waiting! :coffee::roll: :haha:



Fruitee said:


> Oh wow jumpingo, I'm soooooo happy for you, I just started crying reading your post!!! How exciting :) :hugs:

awwwww, thanks fruitee!!:hugs: how are you doing?? fingers crossed that the luck just moves right over to you!!:flower:



citrusfruit said:


> Jump, now is really the time to be a little selfish. We didn't tell anyone until 12 weeks and I knew my mum was going to be a bit funny, but there's 2 people who's baby it is and it is 2 people's decision. I really enjoyed the time I had with just me and hubby knowing.
> 
> You've just got to do what's right for you. Every single person we've told we've completely banned them from Facebook. We were quite forceful with it, so they knew we'd be really upset if it went on there. So far, so good!
> 
> The medical care thing seems awkward. I didn't see anyone until 8 weeks and even that was very basic. First proper appt was 12 weeks.

i'm sure my friends would be fine if we asked them to not say anything on facebook, and my brothers probably too. though i couldn't really tell them and not tell my mom; she'd have a fit!:roll:

so if the first appointment isn't until 8 weeks, i could potentially just wait until 6 or 7 weeks and then call to make the appt? seems like an easy way to keep the rumors at bay:shrug: i'm guessing a lot of people don't know they are pregnant until at LEAST that far along anyway, right??


----------



## Eline

WOOOT WOOOOT! Congratulations Jumpingo! I'm so happy for you!

As far as telling everyone is concerned, I'd go with your gut. I wasn't planning on telling soon, but my OH spilled the beans and as we tested early, the first people knew even before AF was due. In the end it didn't bother me too much as I wouldn't have been comfortable hiding it either. Just see how you feel about it.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Congrats Jumpingo!!!!!! What amazing news :) :hugs:
Fruitee now you have all of us focused and praying for your bfp soon. 

Jumpingo tell people whenever you are ready. There is no rush. No one will be mad. They will be too happy when they hear the good news to care. I didnt tell anyone about my first pregnancy until 13 weeks. Not even my parents. 


AFM I finally went to the Doctors yesterday. They did the blood test which I won't know the results for 2 days or so. Can't remember if I've mentioned it but I've had mild spotting since before my bfp and still get it. I am getting an early ultrasound on Friday to see if everything's ok. Normally they don't give the first scan until 12 weeks so I'm glad I'm getting an early one. I will be just over 7 weeks then. I'm hoping to hear a heartbeat. Will keep you guys posted.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> Fruitee now you have all of us focused and praying for your bfp soon.

YUP!!! hope things are going well - there's still plenty of time to join me in july!!:winkwink::friends::flower:




6footnoodle said:


> AFM I finally went to the Doctors yesterday. They did the blood test which I won't know the results for 2 days or so. Can't remember if I've mentioned it but I've had mild spotting since before my bfp and still get it. I am getting an early ultrasound on Friday to see if everything's ok. Normally they don't give the first scan until 12 weeks so I'm glad I'm getting an early one. I will be just over 7 weeks then. I'm hoping to hear a heartbeat. Will keep you guys posted.

early ultrasound is exciting! i haven't gone to the doctor's yet and they are doing some sort of training (they call it an exercise) this week on base, so i'm guessing the offices are all closed.:roll: of course, as soon as i decided, "well, i guess i will go on monday," my husband reminds me of the exercise, so guess it's more waiting. "hurry up and wait." :coffee:


----------



## citrusfruit

The waiting won't stop jump!! You're waiting for an appt, then a scan, then to find out gender (if u decide to) etc etc. and then a lot of waiting during labour! Urgh!! 

Noodle, glad you are getting an ultrasound. 7 weeks should be late enough to hear/see heartbeat from what I've read. Would depend how accurate your dates are though. I hope the spotting stops soon. 

I am waiting (more waiting) impatiently to feel movement. 17 +2 now and it should be anytime now. Heard heartbeat the other day so not worried or anything, just impatient! Bump is still very small so maybe that's a reason I can't feel anything yet.


----------



## 6footnoodle

citrusfruit said:


> The waiting won't stop jump!! You're waiting for an appt, then a scan, then to find out gender (if u decide to) etc etc. and then a lot of waiting during labour! Urgh!!
> 
> Noodle, glad you are getting an ultrasound. 7 weeks should be late enough to hear/see heartbeat from what I've read. Would depend how accurate your dates are though. I hope the spotting stops soon.
> 
> I am waiting (more waiting) impatiently to feel movement. 17 +2 now and it should be anytime now. Heard heartbeat the other day so not worried or anything, just impatient! Bump is still very small so maybe that's a reason I can't feel anything yet.

So exciting. I can't wait till I get to that stage. With a second baby I think I will be able to feel movements sooner. I can't remember when I felt it with my first. But I noticed it while laying on my back for a few min.


----------



## mummy2o

I thought that noddle. DS was around 18-19 weeks when I felt him, but DD was more 21-22 weeks. DS was on 75th height and 50 weight percentile, while DD was on 25th for both so think the size difference had something to do with it. I've already getting flutters with this one, I think. So that is new for me.

The only thing I don't have to wait for this time is labour. It's going to be very planned on May 13th for a c-section. It's kinda said that I know what day my child will be born, but at least they won't be 16 days like DS!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> The waiting won't stop jump!! You're waiting for an appt, then a scan, then to find out gender (if u decide to) etc etc. and then a lot of waiting during labour! Urgh!!

yeah, i'm not so good at waiting, so having kids in general will be a test of that.:dohh:


----------



## Casey3

Wow lots of newly pregnant mamas in here! I'm considering starting to chart my temps but still wake off and on in the night (OH comes to bed late, toddler sleeps in our bed and nurses,
I wake early for work etc). Did the mamas here have problems charting with night wake ups or was it fairly accurate? Congrats everyone :)


----------



## jumpingo

Casey3 said:


> Wow lots of newly pregnant mamas in here! I'm considering starting to chart my temps but still wake off and on in the night (OH comes to bed late, toddler sleeps in our bed and nurses,
> I wake early for work etc). Did the mamas here have problems charting with night wake ups or was it fairly accurate? Congrats everyone :)

yeah, this thread has turned pretty lucky!:flower:

when i started temping i was waking several times in the night, but usually not actually getting up, and then dozing in and out of sleep once my husband got up at 6 until about 9 or 10. so, i picked a time that had the highest chance of me having 3 hours of sleep, which ended up being 4:30am.:shock::dohh: it worked for me, and even if i had tossed and turned, or got up in the night, i found that keeping the time the same at least eliminated one variable for FF to figure out. my chart was still major rocky mountain looking, but FF was always able to see a clear enough temp shift after ovulation, that it wasn't a huge problem. 

my only other advice for people in their first month or two of temping is don't stress about each individual temp. people will try to assign meaning or reason behind them, but i think that leads to insanity.:haha: most things "sort themselves out" after a couple more temps, or over the course of the month. you really just need to see the overall pattern, and dips and spikes here and there are just normal (at least they were for me:shrug:). good luck! and let us know how you get on if you start temping!:thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

did a tiny bit more detective work:shhh: and updated the first page.:shock:

casey3, wanna join? the odds are definitely in your favor around here.:thumbup:

fruitee, how are you? i have everything crossed for you!!:hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes join us! We're a super friendly bunch!


----------



## mummy2o

Indeed, join us. We don't bite. As for temping I always wake up in the middle of the night, although a few times I slept through. So my time wasn't always the same. It always knew when I ovulated though. Just had a lot of circles.

Jumpingo, you might want to put an angel next to ginger and charlie. It appears they both had early losses :(


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jumpingo, you might want to put an angel next to ginger and charlie. It appears they both had early losses :(

oh no:cry::cry::cry: 

i obviously didn't do a very good job at my detective work...:nope:

if you ladies are still stalking or reading, we are so sorry to hear.:sad1:

mrs.ginger's chart says positive, though, so i hope that's still right.

thoughts to everyone though really. the whole tcc process is not easy.:hugs:


----------



## Eline

I'm very sorry to hear this too, ladies :(

Sorry I haven't been around much. My old sleeping problems have returned with a vengeance and I've been very tired the past few days.

Should we make a pregnant bad sleepers thread or are we sticking with this one?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Omg I'm definitely a pregnant bad sleeper. I thought I would be exhausted and therefore start sleeping well. Nope. Still waking up multiple times a night and it never feels like deep sleep after I wake up for my first nightly pee. Maybe I'm too early and the sleep will get better.

I have my first ultrasound on friday!! I'm nervous and excited. I wonder if they will find a cause to my ongoing mild spotting. I am hoping I see a heartbeat.


----------



## Jenny Bean

6footnoodle said:


> Omg I'm definitely a pregnant bad sleeper. I thought I would be exhausted and therefore start sleeping well. Nope. Still waking up multiple times a night and it never feels like deep sleep after I wake up for my first nightly pee. Maybe I'm too early and the sleep will get better.
> 
> I have my first ultrasound on friday!! I'm nervous and excited. I wonder if they will find a cause to my ongoing mild spotting. I am hoping I see a heartbeat.

Good luck, we are right about the same dates !


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck noodle on Friday. I'm sure there is nothing going on and its just one of those things. 

My luck decided to run out. My car mechanic told me I needed a new car. Something, he did tell me but anything about cars is beyond me, is broken and its not worth replacing for what the car is worth. However, on the plus side, he does know a guy who is willing to give me a good offer on a car which would of just had its MOT passed as he's doing it at the moment. I'm paying about half of the actual value of what the cars worth and the mechanic is great. He won't rip you off, he has done work for free on my car at times, so I trust him. So all in all good, just bad timing as I've just taxed and insured my car within the last week!


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> Should we make a pregnant bad sleepers thread or are we sticking with this one?

i will say that there was a point when even the tiniest pregnancy talk was hard to read.:nope: i mean, i was so happy for everyone, but sad when it wasn't me.

so...i would throw that question out to anyone still trying so hard for their bfp, and to anyone who has stopped by recently and wants to talk ttc without fear of pregnancy talk taking over. or, if even just a little is too much, then i can just start another thread in the other board...:shrug:

or, if they still want to stick together and cheer for each other and not leave anyone behind, because i've felt like that in other threads before too, than i'm all for that too.:thumbup:

i do tend to like our little group here, so either way, i'll be rooting for everyone:flower:


----------



## citrusfruit

I agree with jump. Those TTC, are you still with us? 

I guess if we don't get any replies in the next week or so from fruitee or anyone else TTC, we should go ahead and make a new thread.


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> mummy2o said:
> 
> 
> awwwww, thanks fruitee!!:hugs: how are you doing?? fingers crossed that the luck just moves right over to you!!:flower:
> 
> Thanks, I'm good, had a very busy couple of weeks so that's why I've been mia.
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Jumpingo!!!!!! What amazing news :) :hugs:
> Fruitee now you have all of us focused and praying for your bfp soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Aww thanks :)
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> Fruitee now you have all of us focused and praying for your bfp soon.Click to expand...
> 
> YUP!!! hope things are going well - there's still plenty of time to join me in july!!:winkwink::friends::flower:
> :Click to expand...
> 
> Would have loved a July baby too
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> did a tiny bit more detective work:shhh: and updated the first page.:shock:
> 
> casey3, wanna join? the odds are definitely in your favor around here.:thumbup:
> 
> fruitee, how are you? i have everything crossed for you!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jumpingo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eline said:
> 
> 
> Should we make a pregnant bad sleepers thread or are we sticking with this one?Click to expand...
> 
> i will say that there was a point when even the tiniest pregnancy talk was hard to read.:nope: i mean, i was so happy for everyone, but sad when it wasn't me.
> 
> so...i would throw that question out to anyone still trying so hard for their bfp, and to anyone who has stopped by recently and wants to talk ttc without fear of pregnancy talk taking over. or, if even just a little is too much, then i can just start another thread in the other board...:shrug:
> 
> or, if they still want to stick together and cheer for each other and not leave anyone behind, because i've felt like that in other threads before too, than i'm all for that too.:thumbup:
> 
> i do tend to like our little group here, so either way, i'll be rooting for everyone:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> I agree with jump. Those TTC, are you still with us?
> 
> I guess if we don't get any replies in the next week or so from fruitee or anyone else TTC, we should go ahead and make a new thread.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I would love for us all to stick together :hugs: love this thread
> Will be here more often nowClick to expand...


----------



## citrusfruit

Great, then that's settled! We shall stay put! Anyway, I'm sure you'll be pregnant before any of us are no longer pregnant!!

Where are u in ur cycle at the moment fruitee? When does the dreaded TWW begin?

Afm: really suffering with allergies, anyone else?? Feel like I want to scratch my eyes out arrrrghh!!


----------



## jumpingo

fruitee, YAY!:hugs: hopefully busy in a good way? 

citrus, i have been sneezing all day today, so i think there must be something in the air here too!

it's suddenly gotten cold here, too, which i am not too excited about. i dislike winter in tokyo. it's dry, cold and windy.:nope: bright blue skies are about the only saving grace of winter here!

trying to run a mile a day for the month of november. i'm hoping i feel good enough to increase to 2 miles for december, but we'll see how i'm doing in 3 weeks.:bodyb:

i'm having dinner with 2 of my old coworkers on tuesday, which i'm excited about, but i am nervous that "i'm on antibiotics and my doc says no alcohol" OR "i'm running and cutting out alcohol to get back to my pre-marriage pants" isn't gonna be believable enough.:dohh: we've told some people, but the two of them aren't exactly at the top on my "people to tell next" list, especially since my parents don't know yet!:shy: so, hopefully i get really good at lying in the next 2 days!:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Good luck jump, I did not enjoy the lying phase. I'm much happier now all is out in the open. Yup, really cold here in the uk too. 

I'm finally starting to show a little! Just a couple of weeks now until my 20 week scan. We are looking forward to finding out the gender and starting to plan a little more.

Jump and others, how are u feeling? Are you feeling pregnant yet? Noodle, how is the spotting? Hope it's stopped :)


----------



## Fruitee

citrusfruit said:


> Great, then that's settled! We shall stay put! Anyway, I'm sure you'll be pregnant before any of us are no longer pregnant!!
> 
> Where are u in ur cycle at the moment fruitee? When does the dreaded TWW begin?
> 
> Afm: really suffering with allergies, anyone else?? Feel like I want to scratch my eyes out arrrrghh!!

Yayyya :happydance: I would :cry:if you all left me!! I'm currently on cd 2 so gearing up for ttc :) aww hope your allergies aren't too bad, thankfully I've never suffered them :hugs:



jumpingo said:


> fruitee, YAY!:hugs: hopefully busy in a good way?
> 
> citrus, i have been sneezing all day today, so i think there must be something in the air here too!
> 
> it's suddenly gotten cold here, too, which i am not too excited about. i dislike winter in tokyo. it's dry, cold and windy.:nope: bright blue skies are about the only saving grace of winter here!
> 
> trying to run a mile a day for the month of november. i'm hoping i feel good enough to increase to 2 miles for december, but we'll see how i'm doing in 3 weeks.:bodyb:
> 
> i'm having dinner with 2 of my old coworkers on tuesday, which i'm excited about, but i am nervous that "i'm on antibiotics and my doc says no alcohol" OR "i'm running and cutting out alcohol to get back to my pre-marriage pants" isn't gonna be believable enough.:dohh: we've told some people, but the two of them aren't exactly at the top on my "people to tell next" list, especially since my parents don't know yet!:shy: so, hopefully i get really good at lying in the next 2 days!:haha:

Hey jumpingo :) been busy decorating :) so ttc kind of went out the window a bit this last month :dohh: back on it this month though :happydance:

Ooh aren't you good running, I don't run!!! Hahaha


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry the witch got you this month Fruitee. Always next month, it must be your turn soon!

As for allergies mine always flare up worse when I'm pregnant. I believe its due to having a lower immune system, which really isn't good for me as mine is already non existent! 

AFM it was my birthday today, so I'm a year older. I didn't do anything as it was OH's birthday yesterday and did all the outings then. Plus he was 30 this year and I'm only 29. We did however have a cake on mine and not his. We didn't do presents either as we're broke from having to buy a car next week. Just really bad timing, although good since everyone gave us money to put towards it.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump and others, how are u feeling? Are you feeling pregnant yet?

nope!:roll: except that i'm hungry all the time and in bed by 8:30pm:haha: 



Fruitee said:


> Yayyya :happydance: I would :cry:if you all left me!! I'm currently on cd 2 so gearing up for ttc :) aww hope your allergies aren't too bad, thankfully I've never suffered them :hugs:
> 
> Hey jumpingo :) been busy decorating :) so ttc kind of went out the window a bit this last month :dohh: back on it this month though :happydance:
> 
> Ooh aren't you good running, I don't run!!! Hahaha

oh we won't leave you then!:winkwink: and decorating...??

the running is because before i found out i was pregnant, my husband and i both agreed we need to be much better about working out (and losing the weight we've gained since getting married!:dohh:). he feels better when he runs and has a physical test in may for the military, so after 2 weeks of drinking and eating anything we wanted in the states, we said we'd really do it when we got home. the doc said it was fine and that i'd be glad later on that i did it. it's hard to get out there some days, but it's getting a little easier now, a week into it.:thumbup:



mummy2o said:


> AFM it was my birthday today, so I'm a year older. I didn't do anything as it was OH's birthday yesterday and did all the outings then. Plus he was 30 this year and I'm only 29. We did however have a cake on mine and not his. We didn't do presents either as we're broke from having to buy a car next week. Just really bad timing, although good since everyone gave us money to put towards it.

mummy2o!!!:yipee::flower: happy birthday!!!!:cake:
since getting married, my husband and i hardly do anything for birthdays. a card, maybe?:shrug: ha! when it all comes from the same money, it seems silly to spend too much on each other when things like bills, cars, and groceries need money too!:wacko: hope everything goes as smooth as possible with the car. will be reassuring to have a car before baby comes though right?:thumbup:


it's monday morning here and i just spent, without hardly realizing it, close to 3 hours editing the footage from our wedding! we hired a videographer and then paid for all the raw footage on top of her "highlights" video, but after seeing all the raw footage, there are some really good moments i want in a video, so i'm teaching myself iMovie and making our own!:wacko: but can't wait for it to come together.:smug:


----------



## Eline

Happy Birthday, mummy! I like birthdays and I always put up some decoration and balloons to celebrate. 

Although I am now 12 weeks and symptoms should be getting better, I'm only now starting to get incredibly tired. I could sleep ALL the time. I'm also still burping and really snappy towards my OH, which I feel really bad about, because he really is the sweetest man :) Hopefully I can get myself a bit under control.

We went to visit a daycare center last week and I feel really dubious about it. It looked ok, but it's going to be so hard to leave a 7 week old baby behind. To me, it is way too early. Such a young baby should be with it's mom. It makes me really sad and I hope I can find a new job during my pregnancy where I can start fall next year so I can take some extra weeks maternity leave...


----------



## citrusfruit

Yes that does sound tough Eline. I hope something figures itself out. I have been thinking about childcare too and it scares me at 9 months, let alone 7 weeks. Sorry you're feeling rough, do u have a scan soon? Congrats on getting to 12 weeks, I felt that seemed to take forever.

Fruitee, it's nice to decorate. Is it all finished now?

I am also feeling a little....emotional shall we say. Having a very emotionally draining time at work and it's playing havoc with my own anxiety :( I think I'm anxious anyway, I find it hard to tell as it usually comes out in other ways.


----------



## 6footnoodle

citrusfruit said:


> Good luck jump, I did not enjoy the lying phase. I'm much happier now all is out in the open. Yup, really cold here in the uk too.
> 
> I'm finally starting to show a little! Just a couple of weeks now until my 20 week scan. We are looking forward to finding out the gender and starting to plan a little more.
> 
> Jump and others, how are u feeling? Are you feeling pregnant yet? Noodle, how is the spotting? Hope it's stopped :)

Sorry it's quarter end at work so I've been super busy working long hours and weekends. 

I had my first scan on friday. There was a heartbeat :) It was 118. Is that normal...I was 6w5d then. I was measuring 3 days behind so I am only 7w1d today. The technician didn't say anything more. She says the doctor is supposed to go over the results. Seeing how my doctor hasn't called I am guessing things looked ok. I haven't had any spotting in about 5 days. So I'm hoping it's gone.

Happy belated birthday mummy!!


----------



## mummy2o

Noodle, my daughter always measured a week behind on most of her scan. At my 36 week scan she measured at 32 weeks. She was just a small baby so don't worry about that. I'm still envious that you had a scan before me! 

Eline, I'm tired all the time also. We're due the same day, so I expect that's normal. I've been snappy at my OH this whole pregnancy so he's come to accept that and generally keeping a low profile. I've not been to gassy either end lately, but I'm guessing since morning sickness is gone and I'm eating more fruits and veg its kicking in, but who knows.

I'm sorry your having a hard time at work ladies. I would help do your jobs in a heartbeat. I hope they sort themselves out soon.

Good on you starting exercise Jumpingo. I gave up. I'm lazy though. It does make a difference. I was more active in DS pregnancy than DD and I really noticed the difference, although I think some of it was age also!

Thank you for all the birthday wishes :hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Very glad u posted noodle, I was starting to worry that you'd had bad news at ur scan. How lovely to hear the heartbeat of your little one.

Mummy, your scan must be soon? 

I agree about the exercise jump, well done. I keep thinking I should start, but then I don't know how much to do having not done a lot before! I do try to walk places and I have quite a demanding job so I'm not overweight but my cardio fitness isn't that good. I think I might start swimming, or perhaps an ante natal course...


----------



## mummy2o

It is. It's tomorrow. Looking forward to it. It will put all my fears of something is wrong at ease for a while.

As for starting to excise whilst pregnant, my midwife recommends swimming, or even just going for a walk once a day, nothing to stressful. Also no floor work after 1st trimester due to lack of oxygen going to the baby. Which I also wondered as strange as I know some women sleep on their backs their whole pregnancy as that's what they've done before hand.


----------



## Eline

I've tuned down my gym routine since getting pregnant, but I notice I'm starting to miss it and I'm hoping to build it up again from now on. I don't do anything to hard though: some weight lifting (but with ligh weights, nothing over 10 pounds), some cycling and speed-walking (I should be jogging, but since getting pregnant I honestly can't call it that anymore). 

A friend of mine could only sleep on her back during pregnancy because of the large bump and she had three healthy kids. I think if you don't feel bad, it's still ok to lay on your back? But I'm not sure, I sleep on my side and hope to keep that up till the delivery.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Anyone pregnant and still temping?

I am also a terrible sleeper, waking up about 2-3 times a night.
I am still temping to make sure my temperature is still up.

Anyone else still doing this as well or should I just relax and stop?


----------



## citrusfruit

I wouldn't recommend it jenny. I have taken my temp a few times and it's been erratic. It's only going to worry you if it's down one day. And if it tends to be up and down anyway....

Mummy - how did u get on today? All good news I hope. Thinking of you.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Okay thank you Citrusfruit


----------



## jumpingo

jelly bean, i'm curious what my temp is, but after 5 months of 4:30am alarms, i am also happy to not temp. surely it would drive me more insane and neurotic than i already am!:roll:

mummy2o, how'd it go??!

eline, i'm sure that taking walks or cycling is better than no exercise. pregnant or not, i hate weight lifting, so i always try to avoid that, if at all possible.:haha: i felt too sick to run yesterday, so am hoping to get in 2 miles today. we'll see yet.

noodle,
when are you due? our due dates must only be a week or so apart!:flower: based on my last AF, i'm july 9th.


and! OB finally called and scheduled my first appointment. back when i confirmed the pregnancy with a blood test, my family doc said the first appointment would be at 12 weeks and i was so impatient and almost annoyed, and then OB finally calls and says, "we like people to come in around 8 weeks," so basically i wish all the clinics at the hospital would get on the same freakin' page because one will tell me one thing and then it's totally different. lack of information is my number one complaint right now. and i took down notes to make sure that i don't become my normal pushover self and don't ask anything or express my frustrations once i'm actually in the appointment. they didn't have any openings when i'll be 8 weeks, so am actually getting in earlier at 7+1. trying not to get my hopes up about a scan or anything, but also that would be really nice and maybe reassuring since i'm just a worrywart.:dohh: hopefully my husband can switch lunches with his partner and can make it. i just would feel better with him there, regardless of whether there's a scan or not. plus, his office is 2 doors down from the OB clinic.:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Jenny: I would second stop temping. I did so for a couple of weeks then stopped, but continued to test. So that didn't really help either. But I think I fully stopped everything around the 7/8 week mark.

Jumpingo: yay for an appointment. Hopefully your DH can make it. Its a great support first time round. I remember DS dad being a complete arse and not coming, despite working at the same hospital as the scan. Then I was told that he had a club foot and that he possible might have down syndrome. Thank god my mother was there or I might of lost it altogether! For some odd reason we only had 1 scan in my area 7 years ago, but then I wasn't on here to worry about miscarriage and other pregnancy problems.

I haven't had my scan yet. Its today at 10.50, so a few hours away. Hopefully have a nice scan picture for you guys later. As for my other baby she has a runny eye, but then so do I :( I'm not worried about myself, but my poor baby. She didn't want to open her eyes yesterday morning. I'm hoping it will be better this morning otherwise trip to the doctors later. Which is easier said than done as our surgery has a stupid system.


----------



## Eline

Jenny: I stopped temping after my ovulation was confirmed because the temps would drive me crazy so I'm not sure what info you could get from your temps after you get your BFP.

Jumpingo: My gp also told me to book a scan at 12 weeks, but when I called my OB she also said they did scans from 8 weeks so I immediately booked a scan for 8 weeks. Waiting 2 monts for your first scan is waaay too long!


----------



## jumpingo

thanks eline!
apparently today my husband asked one of the women who works in OB and she told him they don't do early scans unless you have a history of miscarriages or some condition that requires closer monitoring. since this is my first pregnancy with no medical or miscarriage history, the first appt will definitely just be medical history intake and a chance to ask any questions i have. oh well, at least it's SOMEthing. but hopefully i can get my 12 week scan a week early since i'll be 12 weeks on dec. 25th. wishful thinking right? :roll:


----------



## 6footnoodle

I was going to the gym before I was pregnant so I will continue while pregnant. I did with my first pregnancy too. I only go twice a week to lift weights. Haha I don't do cardio. I probably looked funny at the gym around 8 months doing squats.

Mummy waiting to see your scan pic :) :)

JennyBean I stopped temping after about 5 weeks. The only reason I went past my bfp is because I was having spotting and wanted to see if AF would show up. 

Jumpingo my due date was supposed to be june 25th but now it might be moved to June 28th since I was measuring 3 days behind. I have to wait to see what my doctor says next time I see her. So ya you are only a week and a half after me :) And that's awesome news you got an earlier appointment. My 6w5d scan wasn't anything special. I didn't mind waiting to 12 weeks for my first scan last pregnancy. You see so much more. This time I wanted it because of the spotting.


----------



## Jenny Bean

Thanks everyone for the advice.

With every passing day I get a little more excited 

Hopefully the worries will completely leave in a few weeks!


----------



## citrusfruit

Maybe we could update the front page with some due dates at some point. Only because I keep forgetting and feel rude having to ask over and over! Having said that, it still seems forever away, and I think I'm first aren't i?!


----------



## jumpingo

i was actually thinking that the other day and yes, i think you're first!:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Scan pictures are to follow, due to technical issues. My due date is 20th but measuring 3 days behind, which adds up to my LP slightly late, which is also fine. My 20 week scan will be at 21 weeks as they aren't scanning on New Years day, which isn't a surprise really so it will be the 8th.


----------



## Eline

Congrats on the good scan, mummy!

When are you due, Citrus?


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm due in April, 20 week scan next week. I'm just waiting to hear that everything is ok and what the gender is and then I think I will go out and buy a load of stuff! I am feeling my first movements now and it is just amazing!! Just feels like I have butterflies in my tummy!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi guys, just checking in, wow citrus can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks!!! That's flown!! So exciting.
Jump your dd is the day before my birthday :) hehe

Anyone watching children in need? I've been in bits this year, so sad :(


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> I'm due in April, 20 week scan next week. I'm just waiting to hear that everything is ok and what the gender is and then I think I will go out and buy a load of stuff! I am feeling my first movements now and it is just amazing!! Just feels like I have butterflies in my tummy!

oooh, that's exciting! and yeah, it's hard to believe you are half way! yay:happydance:



Fruitee said:


> Hi guys, just checking in, wow citrus can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks!!! That's flown!! So exciting.
> Jump your dd is the day before my birthday :) hehe

i'm tellin' ya, everyone must be frisky in september/october:haha: we have about 8 birthdays in july between my family and my husband's. poor kid will never get a birthday in school, but summer birthday parties must be fun, right??:thumbup:


----------



## jumpingo

also, i have edited the first page with due dates, etc. so let me know if you want yours changed to something other than what it is!:flower:


----------



## mummy2o

jumpingo said:


> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> I'm due in April, 20 week scan next week. I'm just waiting to hear that everything is ok and what the gender is and then I think I will go out and buy a load of stuff! I am feeling my first movements now and it is just amazing!! Just feels like I have butterflies in my tummy!
> 
> oooh, that's exciting! and yeah, it's hard to believe you are half way! yay:happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> Fruitee said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, just checking in, wow citrus can't believe you're almost at 20 weeks!!! That's flown!! So exciting.
> Jump your dd is the day before my birthday :) heheClick to expand...
> 
> i'm tellin' ya, everyone must be frisky in september/october:haha: we have about 8 birthdays in july between my family and my husband's. poor kid will never get a birthday in school, but summer birthday parties must be fun, right??:thumbup:Click to expand...

Generally what we do here is have a party before school breaks up or just when they go back at school age. Sammi's mum realised no one came to her party in the holidays, due to people going away so they more or less did 2. One in the summer with family and one with her friends.

I didn't get a chance to watch children in need. My son was needing to much of my attention. Probably a good thing since the only two emotions I generally have is crying my heart out or being really angry generally at my OH.

As for my due date, 20th May. However I will be having a c-section 13-15 May. They want 13th, I want 15th as it sounds a nicer birthday :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks for doing that jump!! I feel like I'm the guinea pig  

I didn't watch children in need, I can't take the emotional guilt.

Fruitee are u approaching o time yet?


----------



## Eline

I was wondering if any of you girls ever sought professional help with your sleeping problems? Mine certainly have a psychological factor (anxiety) as well and I think I should address this now if I want to be a responsible parent and a good example for our baby. Sometimes I really wish I could just relax...


----------



## 6footnoodle

I used to sleep well up until after my first pregnancy. Maybe it's my bladder. I always have to pee at least once and then can never fall back a sleep or at least not a good deep restful sleep. 

Omg guess what! I just tried my Doppler today and I found babies heartbeat and I am I only 7w6d today! It was 164. It's way up from the 118 at the ultrasound. I feel so much better now :)


----------



## citrusfruit

Noodle that's great news!! 

Eline, I have thought about it too as I also suffer from anxiety and stress. What does yours stem from? I generally think I am dying of some terrible disease or other, most of the time. Or that I'm going to lose the baby. It's really hard work. Sometimes I really feel I've conquered it and put it in a box, then it comes back just as strong. But I probably won't seek help as their first course of action here just tends to be drugs.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> I was wondering if any of you girls ever sought professional help with your sleeping problems? Mine certainly have a psychological factor (anxiety) as well and I think I should address this now if I want to be a responsible parent and a good example for our baby. Sometimes I really wish I could just relax...

i never really put the 2 together:wacko: but now that you ask, i wouldn't be surprised if there was some psychological connection. i've always been a pretty light sleeper, so it could be just that. but also, i used to take antidepressants/anti-anxiety medicine in college and saw a counselor on campus once a week for about 2 years because i was pretty depressed and had anxiety attacks every once in awhile. i weaned myself off during my senior year, moved to japan and never looked back. but, i definitely have anxious days and now that i'm pregnant, i do freak out about once a week, worried about losing the baby, or this or that. i'm a major list-maker and planner, and i think that actually helps get a lot of my anxiety under control - kind of knowing what's coming and having a plan. so, this not knowing business during the first trimester is torture!!:dohh:



6footnoodle said:


> Omg guess what! I just tried my Doppler today and I found babies heartbeat and I am I only 7w6d today! It was 164. It's way up from the 118 at the ultrasound. I feel so much better now :)

yay, that's awesome!!:happydance: but ugh, i'm so jealous! i have an appointment this friday, but it's just the general intake - my husband asked someone he knows who works in OB and she confirmed: no ultrasound. and i highly doubt there will be any heartbeat checking, either. or, at least not getting my hopes up. but, i guess trying to remember that the 11-12week scan will be way better picture-wise, so trying to hold on to that. mid-december sounds forever away!:nope:


----------



## Eline

With me it's a combination of factors. I do pee a lot as well, I've always done that, but I have already noticed that when I'm on holiday, I pee a lot less and sometimes I even sleep through the night. So I'm guessing that maybe I don't wake up to go to the bathroom, but I just go pee because I wake up?
A second factor definitely is work stress: when I have to handle an important file the next day or if I have to go into work early, I always have trouble sleeping.
On top of that: when I wake up at night I start worrying, thinking about things that could happen. If I have had an argument recently, I start playing that again in my head, thinking what I should have said. 
And last but not least I'm a bit scared of the dark, so often when I go to the bathroom at night, pictures of scary movies I've seen pop into my head which obviously doesn't help to calm me down. When I'm home alone this gets even worse and I lock my bedroom door :s

This sounds a bit like I'm a total nuthead, though I manage to live perfectly fine with all this. I really wouldn't consider taking medication to help with these problems, but I guess I could use some insight or tips on how to deal with it...


----------



## 6footnoodle

Eline said:


> With me it's a combination of factors. I do pee a lot as well, I've always done that, but I have already noticed that when I'm on holiday, I pee a lot less and sometimes I even sleep through the night. So I'm guessing that maybe I don't wake up to go to the bathroom, but I just go pee because I wake up?
> A second factor definitely is work stress: when I have to handle an important file the next day or if I have to go into work early, I always have trouble sleeping.
> On top of that: when I wake up at night I start worrying, thinking about things that could happen. If I have had an argument recently, I start playing that again in my head, thinking what I should have said.
> And last but not least I'm a bit scared of the dark, so often when I go to the bathroom at night, pictures of scary movies I've seen pop into my head which obviously doesn't help to calm me down. When I'm home alone this gets even worse and I lock my bedroom door :s
> 
> This sounds a bit like I'm a total nuthead, though I manage to live perfectly fine with all this. I really wouldn't consider taking medication to help with these problems, but I guess I could use some insight or tips on how to deal with it...

I never looked at it this way! Maybe mine has nothing to do with pee either. I probably have to pee because I am not fully a sleep. I don't pee more in the day so why would it change so much in the night.
And omg I am also a bit scared of the dark lol. Hubby works night shifts so I am alone with my daughter at night. It makes me feel better I have a dog and cat too. Now that I think about it I always have better sleep when hubby is home which is like twice a week.


----------



## citrusfruit

All of these sound like me ladies!!! Totally hate the dark and hate it when hubby is away on business. But I never really got up in the night before being preg, just had trouble falling asleep in the first place.


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle said:


> I never looked at it this way! Maybe mine has nothing to do with pee either. I probably have to pee because I am not fully a sleep. I don't pee more in the day so why would it change so much in the night.
> And omg I am also a bit scared of the dark lol. Hubby works night shifts so I am alone with my daughter at night. It makes me feel better I have a dog and cat too. Now that I think about it I always have better sleep when hubby is home which is like twice a week.

my husband is switching departments at work and will be on nights starting in february. i am not looking forward to it!:nope: he'll switch between nights and days every 3 months after that.:dohh: maybe it'll work out since i'll be getting bigger and might just have to buy a huge pregnancy pillow to keep me company!:winkwink:


----------



## mummy2o

I don't really have issues like that. I think with me, I've always needed to get up to pee at least once a night as long as I can remember. I generally can go back to sleep, but sometimes if my allergies are around I just get so bunged up, followed by sneezing I just wake up and my OH use to tell me to get up. So I guess its become more habit. That being said its not every night and occasionally I can sleep through without even having to pee. I can do the stop drinking before bed as I spend half my time dehydrated anyway so if I need to drink, I need to drink. The only thing which does effect it is scary films etc, like someone else mentioned. I get nightmares which I hate, but the combat for that I've found is sleeping with the light on, but I rarely watch scary things.

I'm sorry your OH is going to work nights. But think of all that bed space you'll get when you can't get comfy and have a nice big bump! You'll be glad of it. Plus he'll have the time off to come to your antenatal appointments, if he's up!


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> 6footnoodle said:
> 
> 
> I never looked at it this way! Maybe mine has nothing to do with pee either. I probably have to pee because I am not fully a sleep. I don't pee more in the day so why would it change so much in the night.
> And omg I am also a bit scared of the dark lol. Hubby works night shifts so I am alone with my daughter at night. It makes me feel better I have a dog and cat too. Now that I think about it I always have better sleep when hubby is home which is like twice a week.
> 
> my husband is switching departments at work and will be on nights starting in february. i am not looking forward to it!:nope: he'll switch between nights and days every 3 months after that.:dohh: maybe it'll work out since i'll be getting bigger and might just have to buy a huge pregnancy pillow to keep me company!:winkwink:Click to expand...

You will notice once he starts nights if you are alone. But once the baby comes you won't notice lol. I used to get so lonely before I had my first baby but now that I have one I am never lonely and barely notice my husband is at work haha.


----------



## citrusfruit

Scan tomorrow people!!! Ahhhh!!!

How's everyone feeling? Jump, has the morning sickness hit yet? I think I'm in a lovely phase of pregnancy right now. Feeling baby move every night is the most wonderful thing ever. I just can't describe how happy it makes me! And yet, I'm not fat yet! Or toooo tired. Long live the second tri!!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Scan tomorrow people!!! Ahhhh!!!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? Jump, has the morning sickness hit yet? I think I'm in a lovely phase of pregnancy right now. Feeling baby move every night is the most wonderful thing ever. I just can't describe how happy it makes me! And yet, I'm not fat yet! Or toooo tired. Long live the second tri!!

why yes, it has.:sick::haha: it's not as horrible as some ladies on these boards have it though. i usually just feel mildly car sick in the afternoons/evenings. at this point i am trying to take morning sickness as a good sign, while i wait to get some kind of (ANY!) proof there's actually a baby in there!!:huh:


----------



## Eline

I wouldn't be happy either if my OH had to work nights. I hope you can get used to it quickly. And indeed it's a plus he will be free during the day to go to your appointments with you. 

I just hit 14 weeks and I'm feeling a lot better this week as well. I feel more energetic then before and I don't get nauseous any more from the smell of our kitchen. (Which also means I'm back on cooking duty, boooo!)

As for my sleeping issues, I just installed a sleep tracker app. Maybe that will give me some insight as well.


----------



## mummy2o

How did the scan go citrus?

I'm sorry you have morning sickness Jumpingo. Its not nice, but like you I take it as a good sign.

AFM I picked up my new car yesterday and it feels huge compared to my old one. So I spent yesterday evening driving it home in the dark at old granny speed! Also I'm doing secret santa with the March mummy's as we've all developed a good bond over the year, so I was just wondering what kinda of things you'd like to receive from someone. Its going international from England to the USA but I'm really at a loss.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> How did the scan go citrus?
> 
> I'm sorry you have morning sickness Jumpingo. Its not nice, but like you I take it as a good sign.
> 
> AFM I picked up my new car yesterday and it feels huge compared to my old one. So I spent yesterday evening driving it home in the dark at old granny speed! Also I'm doing secret santa with the March mummy's as we've all developed a good bond over the year, so I was just wondering what kinda of things you'd like to receive from someone. Its going international from England to the USA but I'm really at a loss.

my car wouldn't start this morning, so if we can't fix it for fairly cheap, we might have to get a new car too! have to call the mechanic tomorrow.:dohh:

also have my first OB appointment tomorrow, but i'm not even holding onto hope for an ultrasound. will likely end up going off base and paying out of pocket for an earlier scan than what the base hospital will give. my husband luckily has the 5th off, so we will go then. hopefully, at 9+1, even if they only do an abdominal scan, there will be something to see...?:shrug: but would be happy if they did vaginal to get a better picture!:blush:

hope everyone else is well. i'm just moody and irritable and sad most of the time. i sleep for over 9 hours but am actually in bed for more than 12 hours every night. super lazy but it's just so hard to get myself up in the mornings. if i wasn't pregnant, i would think i was depressed.:nope::shy:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ha jump, I wasn't too bad in first tri but for some reason my tiredness is kicking in now. Sorry you are feeling so rubbish, just take it as confirmation that baby is growing nicely in there. 

Well, I saw my baby BOY today! It feels a bit strange, as I had a gut feeling it was a girl! I almost feel like now I have to rebond, and as we don't have our boys name picked out yet I feel less attached to the idea of a boy. Absolutely over the moon that everything looks healthy though, and sure I will bond soon enough &#55357;&#56842;

It took forever, but after the first couple of checks I relaxed a bit and just enjoyed it. Can't believe that's it now - no more scans!!


----------



## 6footnoodle

citrusfruit said:


> Ha jump, I wasn't too bad in first tri but for some reason my tiredness is kicking in now. Sorry you are feeling so rubbish, just take it as confirmation that baby is growing nicely in there.
> 
> Well, I saw my baby BOY today! It feels a bit strange, as I had a gut feeling it was a girl! I almost feel like now I have to rebond, and as we don't have our boys name picked out yet I feel less attached to the idea of a boy. Absolutely over the moon that everything looks healthy though, and sure I will bond soon enough &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> It took forever, but after the first couple of checks I relaxed a bit and just enjoyed it. Can't believe that's it now - no more scans!!

Ahhhh how exciting!!!!! Congrats on the boy. I know what you mean though. You just have to rebond to having a boy. That's why I want to know early. I need time to bond with the idea of either boy or girl. I am happy with either. Boy names are just hard.


----------



## 6footnoodle

mummy2o said:


> How did the scan go citrus?
> 
> I'm sorry you have morning sickness Jumpingo. Its not nice, but like you I take it as a good sign.
> 
> AFM I picked up my new car yesterday and it feels huge compared to my old one. So I spent yesterday evening driving it home in the dark at old granny speed! Also I'm doing secret santa with the March mummy's as we've all developed a good bond over the year, so I was just wondering what kinda of things you'd like to receive from someone. Its going international from England to the USA but I'm really at a loss.

I'm doing a secret santa thing with some mommies from my first babies group. I never know what to get. If you're good at knitting you can make a scarf or even buy a scarf. Who doesn't love scarves lol. And then there is basic body lotion gifts.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o, i wanted to add: 

i like christmas tree ornaments, and have all the ones my mom saved from when i was a kid, but love getting ones now for places my husband and i have been or for each year since we've been married, that kind of thing. or maybe something made near where you are from? you could probably even add a string/hook to a lot of different things and make them ornaments!:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

A picture of my scan, finally on here. I knew OH could do it, but sometimes it takes him a while to get around to doing things. I swear men are just lazy at times!

Citrusfruit, I'm sure you'll have this time to rebond with your baby. But even if you don't that's fine also. Also remember we're here for you regardless. When I got told my oldest was a boy I was in the operating theater and although my gut told me he was a boy, I really wanted a girl. I had to mourn for the loss of the girl, and try bonding with my son. It took a while for us to get there. I believe it was 5 months in total, so some people don't get that instant love for their child. I did also get PND, but get help as soon as you believe your depressed. As soon as I got help, I soon learnt to love my son and now we're best friends. This time I'm not to bothered if I have a boy or a girl. I would still prefer a girl just due to the age gap between DD and baby, but even if its a boy I have a great relationship with my son and that's fine also.
 



Attached Files:







Image.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eline

Thank you for sharing your baby boy stories ladies. I was wondering about this as well. Even though I've always said I wanted a boy, since I found out I am pregnant I noticed I started longing for a girl. I guess it must be in our genes to want a baby girl or something?

Don't feel bad about feeling bad, Jumpingo. I've been feeling quite crappy sometimes during first tri, even so that I couldn't even imagine having to handle a baby on top of that. I often thought I was more excited about having a baby while TTC than while actually being pregnant. Luckily that's gotten a lot better the past few weeks. I'm getting really excited!

That's a very nice scan, mummy! :)

I had car problems last month as well, it cost me two months wages to get it fixed, so we've agreed on a budget for our Christmas gifts as well.


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks for the kind words mummy2o, and lovely scan pic. I already feel like I have rebonded actually, and all girl thoughts are now out of my head. Now...just for the pesky name!!!

I think the secret Santa is a lovely idea. I know I would appreciate a nice scarf or perhaps some cosy slippers at this time of year!!!

Anyone missing wine yet. I'd love a glass today after a tough week...!


----------



## mummy2o

I think that's the thing. I think if I found out DS was a boy at his 20 week scan I would have been a lot better prepared for his birth. I asked twice as I ended up having two scans but both times he wouldn't show us, so it wasn't really the techs fault, just my son being a pain.

Christmas shopping wise, we're half way done. In terms of we've done his family, and not mine yet! Planning on starting that in December. We don't spend loads on people, minus the kids who get way to spoiled every year, but we're not going over board this year as DS doesn't really want anything and Erika already has a lot of toys, some new and some Ossian's hand me downs. I'll have nothing to buy next Christmas when this one comes along!

I don't really miss anything in pregnancy, but then I've not really a drinker and have probably a glass on a special occasion, so will have a glass at Christmas and that's about it until baby's born. I don't really miss any food as I don't like rare steak, we're not worried about heating lunch meat over here and I have sushi once in a blue moon as Japanese ladies eat it whilst pregnant and they still have babies was my logic on that. I think as long as you don't drink every day or when you do have vast amounts you'll be fine. Probably 1-2 glasses a month, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Fruitee

Hi everyone :) checking in, I'm so useless lately!!! Citrus, congratulations on your baby boy, how exciting :) hope all of you are keeping well.
I've not been paying much attention to my cycle so just taking it as it comes this month, I'm prob around cd 13???


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Anyone missing wine yet. I'd love a glass today after a tough week...!

some nights i could REALLY go for a beer. and then we just hosted thanksgiving on saturday and everyone else was drinking (except me and my husband, who is being so amazing and not drinking because i can't:shock:<3) and i really wanted a glass of wine or beer then.:dohh:

i don't really eat anything that's on the "don't eat while pregnant" list except maybe deli meat. but i read pepperoni is okay. yesterday my husband was making a turkey, pepperoni, provolone, mustard and mayo wrap on a whole wheat tortilla, so i just left out the turkey (and mayo cuz i'm not a fan) and added some italian dressing. it was pretty good!:thumbup:

i don't like sushi or most soft cheeses, so am in the clear on those. am i forgetting anything else?


p.s. hi fruitee!!:wave:


----------



## citrusfruit

Don't think so jump!! I would like some Brie heh. I think we may have decided on a lovely boys name. I have been calling my bump the name but OH seems reluctant. I won't push him! Anyone else made any decisions yet on that front? I am starting to get a lovely bump - finally at 20 weeks! It's taken long enough to appear! 

Also having reeeeally bad back pain. It's one sided and sort of wrapping around to my arm and breast! Horrid! Hoping to start yoga or swimming soon so hopefully that will help. 

Glad you are taking the relaxed approach fruitee - often how people end up pregnant so fingers crossed.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Don't think so jump!! I would like some Brie heh. I think we may have decided on a lovely boys name. I have been calling my bump the name but OH seems reluctant. I won't push him! Anyone else made any decisions yet on that front? I am starting to get a lovely bump - finally at 20 weeks! It's taken long enough to appear!

we have talked baby names since we were dating!:blush: i have always loved talking about names, just as a topic in general. some days i play around on https://www.babynamewizard.com/voyager looking at name trends and all kinds of things.

we really liked Ella until it started showing up on top 10 lists this past year. we want to give our kid a fairly "normal" name that doesn't have a weird spelling or anything, but we also don't want it to be something that's really "trendy." so, back to the drawing board for first names, but i think we are fairly in agreement on James for a middle name. yes, for a girl:thumbup: it's my dad's first name. 

we haven't had any boy names jump out at us yet, but are throwing around a couple ideas. though i'm not a huge fan of the name, i know it would mean a lot to my husband to use his grandpa's name, Alan, somewhere. so, probably as a middle name.:shrug: only thing is, our last name starts with T, so we have to be careful not to give the kid any unfortunate initials. EAT, FAT, RAT, TAT...?:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh, we are probably going to use James for a middle name too. Infact, we are leaning toward Jackson James.

What do you all think?

He will mostly get called Jack or maybe even JJ if it suits. I love the name Jack, but I think Jack James sounds rubbish so Jackson it is. 

What not James for a boy out of interest jump? I think Alan James sounds good as a double middle name.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Ooh, we are probably going to use James for a middle name too. Infact, we are leaning toward Jackson James.
> 
> What do you all think?
> 
> He will mostly get called Jack or maybe even JJ if it suits. I love the name Jack, but I think Jack James sounds rubbish so Jackson it is.
> 
> What not James for a boy out of interest jump? I think Alan James sounds good as a double middle name.

ooh, i like Jackson James.:thumbup: lots of options for nicknames, too, if you decide to go that route. JJ is cute!! but Jack or Jackson standing alone sound nice too. i also think it's important to make sure that the first name and last name sound good together too, without the middle name. i feel like kids rarely get called by their full name growing up, unless they are in trouble with mom!:haha:

actually, sorry, yes, James is a front runner for a boy's first name, too. James Alan has potential as a first and middle combo. i would love to call him Jimmy.<3 if it's a boy and we name him James, i would still also seriously consider James for a future daughter's middle name, and vice versa if it's a girl first, despite a lot of people thinking that's weird or overkill. my mom says now that she wishes she had given all 3 of us kids her maiden name as our middle names. i figure once you are grown up, no one is wondering what your siblings' names are and thinking it's weird you have overlapping names or same names or whatever, right?:shrug:


----------



## Eline

I like Jackson James as well! We will probably giving our baby the grandparents names as middle names as well, though over here middle names aren't so important, they are written down on official documents, but we never use them, not even the initials.

Is anyone else struggling with pregnancy brain as well? I'm constantly making mistakes at work, I seem to have no concentration at all :s


----------



## citrusfruit

I struggled more in the first tri Eline, seems to have gotten a little better. Hubby has now decided that Jackson is not THE name. Grrrr so annoyed as I was growing to associate with it as my sons name. Now back to square 1 and really feel like a name would help me bond. 

A little tired and fed up today!!


----------



## mummy2o

Neither of my children had finalized names until they were born. With Ossian, I kind suspected he was a boy and that was going to be his name. But Erika was suppose to be Hana. This time nothing either gender wise or name wise is popping into my head.

Jumpingo I don't think people pay much attention to initials as much once you leave school and normally you just do your first and last initial. If I get married my initials will change to AA, so go with a name you like and don't worry about initials to much.


----------



## Eline

I wouldn't chose a name either if it was too popular. I do want a common name though and nothing too weird or a strange way of spelling the name.


----------



## mummy2o

So for my secret Santa I'm thinking of giving her this necklace as well as some chocolate as I know she wants to try some English chocolate. So just checking in what you all think to it.
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/1618673.htm

BTW how are we all?


----------



## jumpingo

honestly, not too great.:nope:
had an early ultrasound (off base, transvaginal) last friday (8w+1d) and it wasn't all good news.

there's a baby, but the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat. i know it could have just been too early, that's what everyone keeps telling me...but i looked up numbers and the american pregnancy association says if the embryo is over 5mm and there's no heartbeat, it qualifies as a missed miscarriage. babyjump was 9.4mm...which is small for 8 weeks, and that's more like 6 weeks+some change, but based on 9.4mm, there still should have been a heartbeat. the japanese doc was really nice but pretty concerned and really urged getting seen again in a week to look again.

it's been a horrible 5 days and the stupid OB clinic on base has been LESS than helpful.:growlmad: but, my husband went in and had a word with them and i am now waiting until tuesday (a week from today) for an on base ultrasound. they asked me to come with a full bladder, so i assume it'll be abdominal, but hope that it'll still be a decent enough picture.

i still have all the morning sickness, sore boobs, dizziness that i've been having, but realize that if it's a missed miscarriage, my body hasn't realized yet anyway and is still pumping out hormones, so it's all irrelevant anyway. i just have a sinking feeling about the whole thing. i'm doing relatively okay today, but "relatively" is the key word there, seeing as i was pretty inconsolable yesterday morning. heh.:sad1:

i hope everyone else is doing FAR better than me!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear that Jump :hugs: I'm sending you a big hug and a lot of good vibes. 

I can't believe you have to wait so long before they can tell you something more. I don't understand why the on base doc wouldn't do an internal scan? Is it possible that you're not as far along as you think?
I am keeping my fingers crossed and I hope you get some news very soon.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry jump. I sort of know what your going through and I also know that this will be one of the longest weeks of your life. But at least you only had to wait a week. I had 2 weeks to wait whilst I was miscarrying! Hopefully you'll get good news next week, but if your sure of your dates (and two weeks seems a bit doubtful) then we'll be here to support you all the way.


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> honestly, not too great.:nope:
> had an early ultrasound (off base, transvaginal) last friday (8w+1d) and it wasn't all good news.
> 
> there's a baby, but the doctor couldn't find the heartbeat. i know it could have just been too early, that's what everyone keeps telling me...but i looked up numbers and the american pregnancy association says if the embryo is over 5mm and there's no heartbeat, it qualifies as a missed miscarriage. babyjump was 9.4mm...which is small for 8 weeks, and that's more like 6 weeks+some change, but based on 9.4mm, there still should have been a heartbeat. the japanese doc was really nice but pretty concerned and really urged getting seen again in a week to look again.
> 
> it's been a horrible 5 days and the stupid OB clinic on base has been LESS than helpful.:growlmad: but, my husband went in and had a word with them and i am now waiting until tuesday (a week from today) for an on base ultrasound. they asked me to come with a full bladder, so i assume it'll be abdominal, but hope that it'll still be a decent enough picture.
> 
> i still have all the morning sickness, sore boobs, dizziness that i've been having, but realize that if it's a missed miscarriage, my body hasn't realized yet anyway and is still pumping out hormones, so it's all irrelevant anyway. i just have a sinking feeling about the whole thing. i'm doing relatively okay today, but "relatively" is the key word there, seeing as i was pretty inconsolable yesterday morning. heh.:sad1:
> 
> i hope everyone else is doing FAR better than me!!!!:hugs:

I'm so sorry jump :( Thinking of you and praying for the best. I would be going crazy this week. Hopefully baby is just behind.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh jump, what an agonising time for you and OH. I thought I knew my dates down to the exact day I ovulated, but I was about 5 days out. Even if you're not a week out, baby could just be measuring small for, 7 weeks say. I really hope this is the case.

MMCs are quite rare. It's more likely you will start to miscarry naturally, so every day without pain or bleeding, and when you still have symptoms, is a good sign. 

That said, I know this must be extremely difficult and if I was you I would have to prepare myself for the worst too. It's just not fair. Thinking of you x


----------



## Eline

I have developed a small addiction to playing a game called 'dots' on my smartphone. It's a great passtime as apparently you can play it on a subconscious level or something.

I was just playing it to get out of an annoying job at work, then I got sidetracked from playing dots to B&B. Time for the weekend to start....


----------



## jumpingo

oooh, i have that game! i went through a phase of being very addicted and there's a "sister game" called TwoDots that is pretty addicting too.:winkwink: i am a long time LINE Bubble fan. have downloaded other games and tried to get unaddicted but i always come back to line bubble.:blush::haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi jump, how are you bearing up? Thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way. I guess you must get some answers this week? 

How is everyone else doing? Fruitee how are u keeping? 

I am now over halfway, finding it hard to believe and still haven't bought anything at all for baby.


----------



## jumpingo

not doing so hot. i wrote an update in my journal (link in my signature) but basically started bleeding, went to urgent care and still no heartbeat. measuring 7w2d despite being 9w3d according to LMP. got my hcg checked and am going back in on tuesday for a second draw to see if it increases. so, more limbo and feeling horrible deja vu from last ultrasound and this time i'm bleeding, so i have less hope.:cry:


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm so sorry jump that you are having such a bad time. You must be so scared. Please look after yourself, I will follow on your journal and be here when you are ready to talk. Will keep you in my thoughts for a bit of positive news on Tuesday x


----------



## mummy2o

I'm so sorry Jump. Hopefully you'll get a quicker results than last time. It really is horrible to be in limbo.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear that Jump. I am sending all my love your way.


----------



## jumpingo

thanks ladies. 

we lost the baby. the bleeding just continued and the cramps got worse. i was terrified of miscarrying naturally and my husband was at the gym when it happened. am still in the midst of it but the bleeding is lessening, so i think i'm over the worst of it. we are just sad. but we have each other and we'll eventually be okay.:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry for your loss. I know what your going through and I know its not nice. It sounds like yours went more smoothly than mine. Just make sure you take it easy and I find its best to have a lot of distractions. Also the girls on the TTCAL thread are brilliant and a great support when I needed it. Just take the time out that you need and when your ready to try again we'll be supporting you all the way :)


----------



## 6footnoodle

jumpingo said:


> thanks ladies.
> 
> we lost the baby. the bleeding just continued and the cramps got worse. i was terrified of miscarrying naturally and my husband was at the gym when it happened. am still in the midst of it but the bleeding is lessening, so i think i'm over the worst of it. we are just sad. but we have each other and we'll eventually be okay.:hugs:

Was coming on to check on you...I'm so sorry for your loss :( Thinking of you.


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump, make sure you get some support for you. I know you have your hubby but make sure you have someone else to talk to if you need it. We are all here if you need to chat. I'm sure you could private message any one of us if you wanted to talk more.

I'm glad you and your hubby are supporting each other. I hope in time you will heal and can regroup. Take care, jump.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry. :hugs: We'll be over here waiting for you, Jumpingo.


----------



## mummy2o

How you doing Jumpingo?


----------



## jumpingo

definitely better than where i was a week ago at this time. 

still have bad days, obviously. but finding support in my husband and a few close friends and beginning to think about trying again since i've stopped bleeding. sadly, i don't want to get pregnant until march now because of my brother's stateside wedding in september. so, we'll be waiting for 3 more months before trying. which, is probably good. to give my head and heart a break.:nope: my husband would be trying yesterday if he had it his way.:roll:

usually after a good day (read: busy and distracted) i have a bad day, and it's still hard to get out of bed most mornings. nights are bad just because i don't sleep great (as if i needed help in the "bad sleep" department?! right:dohh:) so mornings are hard because i feel like i haven't slept. i took zzquil the last 2 nights and it seemed to work somewhat. but even still i'm groggy and just feel heavy in the mornings. 

i'm hanging in there, though. a new friend of mine reached out and took me out today. she had a miscarriage before her 3 daughters, so was really empathetic and commiserated about the totally ridiculous things people say when they find out. for that reason, i am not telling my family. i might tell them months or years from now. but it would not help me at this point. my grandma doesn't get it and wants me to tell my parents, but my mom will make it that much harder to process and grieve at my own pace. and my friend totally "got" that, which was nice because i feel like so many people are like, "you have to tell your mom/family/etc" and "you shouldn't have hide and suffer in silence." well, guess what? i don't want to broadcast my private business to the world, thankyouverymuch.:roll: &#8592; apparently slowly making my way into the angry/snarky stage of grief? ha!!


----------



## Eline

I'm glad to see you in here, Jump. It's good to hear that you have someone over there to take you out and give you some support. This weekend I learned that someone close to me is in the same situation as you and it is hard to be there for them and know what they need. I hope you can take your time to grief and I hope that slowly you will have more and more good days.

Also, I am now addicted to TwoDots.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> Also, I am now addicted to TwoDots.

YES!:rofl:

i, on the other hand, have rekindled my addiction to Dots and actually think my husband worries about me because sometimes i will sit there emotionless hitting restart over and over until i get a "good" starting board. it's just that it's so mindless...a welcomed escape really.:dohh:

my high score is 452 on the # play mode. but i don't know HOW i did it because i usually only get about 280 on any given board.:shrug:


----------



## jumpingo

as for support for someone in the midst of miscarrying...


"if i bring it up, please let me talk about it, but otherwise, can we PLEASE talk about something else?" is my general stance on the entire subject.

if you don't know what to say, just say "i don't know what to say" because sometimes that one truth is better than people telling you "i'm sorry" all the time. it just gets old after awhile. all the sorrys in the world won't bring our babies back.:cry: (this in no way means i don't appreciate the feeling and caring and support behind any "i'm sorry"s i've gotten...:hugs:)

it's really annoying that one friend ALWAYS asks "how are you feeling today?" because it's like, "um, sh*tty, thanks for asking.":roll: and maybe it's just because it's over text messages, but i feel like sometimes that's all she wants to talk about when it's the LAST thing i want to talk about, you know?

someone saying something like, "i can't imagine it's easy to talk about and i'm flattered you were willing to share with me. if you ever need to talk or vent or just cry, i'm always willing to listen," is always nice because it validates the difficulty of the conversation, sort of indirectly compliments the sharer and always leaves the ball in their court on future sharing.

don't know if that helps or if you were even looking for advice, but thanks for letting me sort out my own thoughts on the subject. sometimes i have all these thoughts jumbled in my head, and having to come up with coherent sentences and explain myself helps me get it all out on the page, then i cut and paste and edit it and the whole process helps me figure out how i actually feel about something. so, thanks.:hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Good advice jump. It's really hard to know what to say in any situation if u haven't been in it yourself, let alone one as difficult as this.

Glad to see you in here too. Have been following on your blog and, as someone else mentioned, I am glad to see your posts are seeming that tad bit more upbeat. I'm sure feeling upbeat/distracted is difficult for you to process too. Glad you have some good support - I'm sure everyone means well but I guess there are lots of 'wrong' things to say.

Whatever is this two dots! I must find out!!


----------



## mummy2o

Wow Jump, you didn't bleed long at all. I spent 3 weeks bleeding after my miscarriage. I did retain some product though, which my body sorted out after I next tried to ovulate. This was after I had a scan after I had a miscarriage and they told me my womb was clear, so not believing my early pregnancy unit any more. Was a rather eventful day, a trip down A&E and a rather paranoid me that all my insides where falling out! But then after that I've gone on and had one perfect little girl and now another. Heck even Britians biggest family had 2 miscarriages, 1 late miscarriage and pregnant again with number 18(although only 16 earth babies, as they count the late miscarriage as baby 17, she was 22 weeks I think)

I don't blame you wanting to wait. You've been looking forward to your brothers wedding for so long and you want to be there on a once in a lifetime opportunity. We'll all be here rooting for you when the time comes.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Good advice jump. It's really hard to know what to say in any situation if u haven't been in it yourself, let alone one as difficult as this.
> 
> Glad to see you in here too. Have been following on your blog and, as someone else mentioned, I am glad to see your posts are seeming that tad bit more upbeat. I'm sure feeling upbeat/distracted is difficult for you to process too. Glad you have some good support - I'm sure everyone means well but I guess there are lots of 'wrong' things to say.
> 
> Whatever is this two dots! I must find out!!

yeah, and even then, every person will feel different. so, i guess that's just my advice, but it really depends on the person and also depends on your relationship with the person going through the tough time. i guess it's one of those "if my experience can help someone else make their friend/coworker/family member's experience even just a little bit easier by saying something comforting, then it's worth sharing" kind of things...?:shrug: and yes, i know they usually mean well, but sometimes you are in such a sad place it doesn't matter what they meant, you only know how it feels.:cry:

Dots and Two Dots are game apps for iPhones.:blush:




mummy2o said:


> Wow Jump, you didn't bleed long at all. I spent 3 weeks bleeding after my miscarriage. I did retain some product though, which my body sorted out after I next tried to ovulate. This was after I had a scan after I had a miscarriage and they told me my womb was clear, so not believing my early pregnancy unit any more. Was a rather eventful day, a trip down A&E and a rather paranoid me that all my insides where falling out! But then after that I've gone on and had one perfect little girl and now another. Heck even Britians biggest family had 2 miscarriages, 1 late miscarriage and pregnant again with number 18(although only 16 earth babies, as they count the late miscarriage as baby 17, she was 22 weeks I think)
> 
> I don't blame you wanting to wait. You've been looking forward to your brothers wedding for so long and you want to be there on a once in a lifetime opportunity. We'll all be here rooting for you when the time comes.

yeah, i guess i got "lucky"?:roll: the bleeding made it nearly impossible to even think about moving on, so thankfully it didn't last too long. i have an appointment next week with OB. ugh. it's a follow-up for the miscarriage and also a colposcopy that got delayed by me getting pregnant. am terrified but also hate them, so just all around not feeling it:nope: we'll see what they say. obviously i don't like the OB here either, so i don't blame you for feeling that way one bit!!:hugs:




ALSO, enough about ME: how is everyone!?! scans? genders? anything? distract me!:haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Well - I have a serious case of baby brain. Very forgetful, clumsy and absent minded of late! Other than that, just ticking along. 

Jump I had colp last year. It's horrid isn't it? I had to have treatment too, but glad to be here, in this position a year later. I'm also now delaying checks due to pregnancy. To be honest it makes me a bit nervous.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Well - I have a serious case of baby brain. Very forgetful, clumsy and absent minded of late! Other than that, just ticking along.
> 
> Jump I had colp last year. It's horrid isn't it? I had to have treatment too, but glad to be here, in this position a year later. I'm also now delaying checks due to pregnancy. To be honest it makes me a bit nervous.

yeah, i had to stop googling because it was too traumatic.:nope: i am just hoping it's an easy "fix" or just means getting a pap smear in 6 months instead of 12, and nothing more serious. but, honestly, i'm terrified. and will be taking a 10 hour flight 4 days after the procedure, so hoping that the recovery is quick and uneventful.


----------



## mummy2o

Nothing to really report pregnancy wise. I don't find out the gender until the 8th Jan! Miles away, as my hospital won't scan me New Years Day so I have to wait another week. Never mind. I'm always at bit anxious at the 20 week scan though as that was when they discovered my son had talips(club foot) on his right foot. They also gave me all the extra worry that he might have down syndrome and did I want extra testing. I then spent another 20 weeks worrying about the worse case scenario rather than focus on him. Luckily it was just his foot and that soon got treated within 5 years and now unless someone told you or you look at his foot at his dents you wouldn't know there was anything wrong with him. I know that sometimes treatment doesn't go well and patients have their feet amputated, which is my worse possible fear as I have a strange phobia to people with missing limbs. Which is also another reason I worry about the 20 week scan.

The other issue in my life right now is what to do with my OH. Yes I love him, but he's admitted to me he still has urges to sleep with a man, which I for obvious reasons can't fulfill. So I'm going to have a long serious think about what I want to do future wise. I'll have two babies 14 months apart if we split up, which will be hard work to begin with, but I know it will get easier in the long run. But if that does happen I might just think screw the world and study Business with a language, possible Japanese and go from there.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o, sorry you're in a tough spot.:hugs: i would also think that making big life decisions while pregnant isn't recommended...? hormones and all:roll: i hope you and your husband can come to an agreement on how to move forward. definitely sounds like a good long think is in order. and take care of yourself.:flower:


----------



## Eline

Thank you for the advise, Jump! I'll definitely keep that in mind when talking to my friend. 

That's a difficult place to be in, mummy. Did your OH ever have a same seks relationship before of is it just something he fantasizes about?


----------



## 6footnoodle

Glad to see you are sticking around here Jump :) I can try helping with distractions.

Pregnancy brain moment. I had the laundry washing but decided I wanted to shower in the middle of it. So I went and pressed pause on the machine. Took my shower and forgot about the laundry. I remembered at night before bed but for some reason just thought I had forgot to put it in the dryer. So I went down and took out all my half washed clothes and put them in the dryer. I was wondering why they still had white detergent type marks on the dark clothes. After turning on the dryer and going to close the washer I see that it is flashing 20 min left on the screen. I then clue in that my laundry never finished washing and had to put it all back in the washer. I felt so dumb after.

I had my 12 week scan last week. The picture turned out so clear! I will post it in a few minutes from my phone. maybe you guys can try guessing gender based on skull or nub theories :)

Mummy2o sorry to hear you are going through a hard time with your OH. I don't know what I would do :(


----------



## 6footnoodle

Here is my 12 week scan. Guess the gender everyone :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jumpingo

6footnoodle, i've done similar things...started the washer but left the lid up and then come home hours later to washer just soaking the clothes and one time did a load and never added soap but didn't realize it until after the load was half dry. and i have no excuse!:dohh: and i'm guessing boy. no reasoning behind it, really. just a 50/50 chance!

mumm2o, i also second eline's question - is it something he has or plans on acting on? is it something that, without, he could still be happy? or without it, he will be miserable? i have a lot of friends who are either gay or bisexual, and though i've never gotten into discussions with them about it, i would wonder/guess if it's the same as people fantasizing about sleeping with other people (regardless of gender)? that doesn't necessarily mean that the marriage (or relationship, or whatever) can't work, it just means there is a level to which that person has to consciously "choose" their partner over any of those other "temptations." :shrug: just thinking out loud.:hugs:


----------



## itsautumn

I was wondering about this too! I never temp at the same time of the day because my sleep schedule varies. My temps were all over the price at first but recently they got more regular which may be my ovulation time... I'm wondering about this too! I may have to just put myself on a sleep schedule I guess...


----------



## citrusfruit

Lovely clear pic noodle, I'll go with girl, just to even it out and because it looks a little different to mine and I'm having a boy! 

Mummy, I'm sorry about the issues you are have with OH. I'm not sure I really have any advice, but I do think you are right to try and work through his feelings and what they might mean or lead to down the line. I'm also struggling a little in my relationship. I'm sure many people feel like this, but I feel like our relationship has changed. We haven't been intimate for god knows how long, and I feel it would be odd to now I'm bigger. I find it hard to feel sexual. In fact, I'm not feeling very attractive all round, to be honest! We both have a dozen things on our plate and I feel like I really miss being able to go and have a drink and a good time and loosen up around each other. 

Thanks in advance for letting me rant (not that you all had any choice!) Any advice warmly welcomed!


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> I was wondering about this too! I never temp at the same time of the day because my sleep schedule varies. My temps were all over the price at first but recently they got more regular which may be my ovulation time... I'm wondering about this too! I may have to just put myself on a sleep schedule I guess...

itsautumn, welcome!:wave:

i am a horrible sleeper, but after 4 months of temping, my conclusion is this: there are a ton of variables that can affect your temperature. sleep, covers, room temperature, sleeping with your mouth open, having interrupted sleep, bathroom breaks, taking care of little ones, the list is pretty much endless. so, FF will say you should pick the same time and have had 3 hours of interrupted sleep, but that's pretty much unattainable for us bad sleepers. SO, i figure if i can take it at the same time every day, that's at least one LESS variable for FF to take into account. so, even if i woke up an hour before my "set temp time" i would go back to sleep and wait for my alarm to go off an hour later. if i didn't have 3 solid hours, i would just check the "Sleep Deprived" box and call it good. usually FF can still figure your cycles out. i also started using OPKs after a couple temping-only cycles, and that sometimes made it more confusing at the time, but overall, definitely helped me. for people who get up at different times on different days, i would say just pick your earliest waking time, and on the days you don't need to get up that early, it's like, "woohoo, i get to go back to sleep for another hour still!" after temping and try to go back to sleep.:thumbup:




citrusfruit said:



> Lovely clear pic noodle, I'll go with girl, just to even it out and because it looks a little different to mine and I'm having a boy!
> 
> Mummy, I'm sorry about the issues you are have with OH. I'm not sure I really have any advice, but I do think you are right to try and work through his feelings and what they might mean or lead to down the line. I'm also struggling a little in my relationship. I'm sure many people feel like this, but I feel like our relationship has changed. We haven't been intimate for god knows how long, and I feel it would be odd to now I'm bigger. I find it hard to feel sexual. In fact, I'm not feeling very attractive all round, to be honest! We both have a dozen things on our plate and I feel like I really miss being able to go and have a drink and a good time and loosen up around each other.
> 
> Thanks in advance for letting me rant (not that you all had any choice!) Any advice warmly welcomed!

obviously i have no experience:haha: but i would maybe mention that to your husband? maybe if he knows you don't feel sexy or in the mood or whatever, and what you might need from him, it would help? i know everyone is different, and gets turned on by different things: physical touch, or if he compliments you (some people find pregnant bodies really sexy, maybe he does but is bad at communicating that?) or maybe if he cooks dinner and does the dishes...that would be my starting point. sit down and explain how you feel and maybe brainstorm ways both of you can help the other person get in the mood?:shrug:


----------



## mummy2o

Hi itsautumn. I did take my temperatures at different times each day, give or take an hour as I would roughly wake in the middle of the night to pee, although once in a blue moon I'd miss it. I can't always get back to sleep afterwards due to allergies\colds. However, despite all that it didn't really effect my results on FF(fertility friend). It gave me a clear time when I ovulated, although I never really had a pattern so to speak as it looks like sometimes my body tried to ovulate earlier and failed, then tried again some months others it would wait until it was time. It turns out I had a 12 day luna phase but pretty regular cycles so 28-29 days so I knew not to trust anything before CD14. Its really trial and error and if you have any issues or want us to examine your chart we'll all give you a helping hand.

Cirtus: I'm sorry your having a hard time to. But I know where your coming from. This pregnancy I just don't want sex, or do sexual things at all. I could be quite happy to go the next 21 weeks avoiding my OH if it means an easier life for me. Unfortunately he doesn't get it from my point of view, everything really hurts due to more blood being pumped round, so we tried sex today and I was almost crying due to the pain, then I had to deal with all the pinkish discharge and was like why did I bother. So I told him no more until this baby is out, but as a compromise I'll do a hand job once a week although I personally can't see why he doesn't that also. Then all he does was bitch that I was more horny last time. Different pregnancy, didn't hurt and I also didn't have a baby to look after, just a 6 year old who is very independent. Maybe talk with him and find out what would suit you two. Do you still do date nights? If not trying going on one, meal and walk in the park, cinema, bowling (if your able to, my sons favourite pass time so we go often) depends what your able to do and whats on in your area.

I wasn't surprised so to speak when he told me he had urges to be with a man, as he was married to one before he met me (they had split). I did however tell him he gets one chance and if he wants to waste that with anyone regardless of gender then I'll take the kids and leave him. I will not be cheated on and standby as if nothing has happened. Not sure if he understands fully, but I guess its one of those things which we are unable to predict in life what someone else is going to do, but if he ever does, well he'll soon realise it.


----------



## itsautumn

mummy2o and jumpingo thank you for your replies! 

Since I'm not working now my sleeping is a little crazy, but I'm starting work in the first week of January so I will be on a more regular schedule. These days I wake up before my planned time... so if it's less than three hours and I plan on sleeping again I just take my temp really quickly and then go back to sleep. I don't know if that messes things up, but when I first started temping my temps were CRAZY. Up and down all over. For some reason the last few weeks have been much more stable... like a slow uphill spike. It's really weird. 

If you see here:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2014-12-18&mode=a&ts=1418968233&u=5634627

It just looks crazy. I think either I didn't ovulate this cycle, I took my temps all wrong or I ovulated and didn't catch it. I just started spotting tonight so it looks like my lovely friend is here. I have PCOS so my periods are super long. :nope: At least I'm getting my periods though!


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn, the link didn't work:nope: but i LOVE looking at an comparing and analyzing charts:blush::haha: so definitely try again! my chart is nothing to look at at the moment...we are preventing (condoms, for those curious minds!:rofl:) until march, so mostly just waiting to see when/if i ovulate and see if my cycles go back to normal or find a new normal, which knowing will help (hopefully!) in getting pregnant sooner once we start trying again.:thumbup:


----------



## itsautumn

Ohh, I don't know what happened!

Here is a link to my fertility chart... hopefully it works. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc...p?d=2014-12-18&mode=a&ts=1418973912&u=5634627


----------



## jumpingo

hmmm, not sure:shrug:

my knowledge is limited but will try to help if i can!

if you are using FF, you have to "set up your homepage" for it to share correctly, i think...?.:shrug:

ETA: are you on your computer?

if you go to your home, with you chart and calendar and everything, under the yellow chart, you should have a gray "Share" button. if you don't, you might need to set up your sharing settings. if you do, click that and it gives you a bunch of options. then pick bbCode Code (thumbnail) and copy and paste that whole text into your post. does that help? or just tell you something you already tried?:dohh:


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo... I didn't know that! Thanks for telling me the steps. I think I did it this time? *crosses fingers*

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

:baby::baby:


----------



## mummy2o

Itsautumn are your cycles always this long? Do you have PCOS? I know if you do its a bitch when TTC and that's to put it mildly. If so if you don't know or you have then I suggest going to get some help with fertility treatment asap. Although pregnancy can happen natural, its a lot harder and some people have multiple miscarriages. So that is what I suggest first. However, in the UK you need to be TTC for a year before you get any help, not sure what its like in the states. So just carry on as you are. Doesn't seem you've had your spike yet either :( Have you considered using ovulation tests also?


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> jumpingo... I didn't know that! Thanks for telling me the steps. I think I did it this time? *crosses fingers*
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> :baby::baby:

yay, glad you got it:thumbup:

i would second the question about your cycle length. are they always this long? 
- if yes, then i wouldn't worry about anything and just keep up that impressive sex schedule.:thumbup:
- if no, it could just be a fluke, but i wouldn't worry too much about PCOS or miscarrying or even lowered chances of getting pregnant until you chart for a few months and see what your body is up to! 


when i first looked at your chart, i wondered if maybe there isn't an obvious enough temp spike for FF to go on that alone. BUT, i would guess you ovulated somewhere between CD43 and CD46. the default setting on FF is "Advanced" which, apparently, takes into account all the fertility signs (temp, CM, cervix position, etc.) but since you have only input temperature, maybe FF isn't convinced enough?:shrug: since you're only charting your temp right now, i would try putting the Detection Setting on "FAM" which goes solely on temperature and no other fertility signs. if CD47 is 1DPO, then you would have a luteal phase (the time from ovulation until your next period) of at least 11 days, which is considered normal (textbook average is 14, but i think normal is anywhere from 10-16:shrug:). 

like mummy said, ovulation predictor kits are also helpful. but, if you have long cycles every month, that could get expensive since you aren't quite sure when to start using them and how long you would need to keep testing. your signature says cycle #1, (is this cycle you are temping cycle #2 then?) even so, i would say just relax, chart for another month or two, and if you happen to notice any cervical mucus, mark that for sure, but just see what your temps are doing over a few months before worrying about seeing a doctor or stressing about ovulating. since you seem to get sex in every other day or so, chances are good that no matter when you ovulate, there are some sperm already there waiting for that egg!:winkwink:

hope that helps - good luck and welcome to our crazy little corner of ttc!:friends:


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo and mommy2o :winkwink:

I do have PCOS! My cycles are crazy and long. My sister has it too, but even worse than me because she doesn't get her periods naturally. I've been tracking them for about two years now to get a better understanding but it's hard because they don't really have a consistent pattern. My app that I have been tracking with says my average cycle is 42 days but I've had a few cycles that were high 40's up to 65 even! 

I did buy the OPK kit and I was doing it A LOT. On CD 46 the OPK kit had the darkest line I'd seen but it still wasn't quite as dark as the control line. After that the line was barely there at all. So I don't know if I didn't ovulate or I missed the surge or what. 

Since I wasn't sure about ovulation we just kept BDing every other day, haha. We figured we wouldn't miss it that way! :blush:

I still have some days before my medical insurance kicks in at work; until then I'm trying to take care of myself and lose a little weight. 

I'll change my settings in FertilityFriend and hopefully that helps! I'm tracking more info in Ovia because it's a little bit more convenient for me personally. I think this cycle will be better since my sleeping will be more normal. :thumbup:

Thank you so much for the help! Hopefully cycle #2? I appreciate your helps for sure!


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn,

i'm sort of excited to hear that your OPK was close to positive on CD46, since it kind of confirms my guess!:happydance::haha: i think you are just a slow riser. did you get the emails from FF? or maybe the "unusual" temp patterns are explained in the FAQs? worth taking a look.:thumbup:

and, sorry to see AF showed:growlmad:

keep us posted and good luck this cycle!!:flower:


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo,

I know! I was surprised too. I haven't been inputting the ovulation tests because they were always negative. But I went back and checked my messages with my sister because I was so excited on that day when the OPK was almost positive! Turns out you were right after all! I hope I did ovulate near that time! :happydance:

I'm looking at slow riser on FF now. Good information there and I'm feeling a lot more optimistic!!! :hugs:

BTW, I see you are in Tokyo? I lived in Japan for awhile in 2012 (in a city called Okayama) and I miss it so much! I visited a few times this year and last. I miss it so much. :angel: I was so healthy there, ate great and was so active! I miss riding my bike everywhere. :cry:


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> jumpingo,
> 
> I know! I was surprised too. I haven't been inputting the ovulation tests because they were always negative. But I went back and checked my messages with my sister because I was so excited on that day when the OPK was almost positive! Turns out you were right after all! I hope I did ovulate near that time! :happydance:
> 
> I'm looking at slow riser on FF now. Good information there and I'm feeling a lot more optimistic!!! :hugs:
> 
> BTW, I see you are in Tokyo? I lived in Japan for awhile in 2012 (in a city called Okayama) and I miss it so much! I visited a few times this year and last. I miss it so much. :angel: I was so healthy there, ate great and was so active! I miss riding my bike everywhere. :cry:

i have lived a bunch of different places: Saitama (Kasukabe), Tokyo (Ueno), Kanagawa (Kikuna and also a place near Noborito) and now i'm back in Tokyo. for the first 7 years, i lived on my own, working, taking trains and my bike everywhere. it's more healthy than you realize, until you aren't living that lifestyle anymore. now i live on a military base outside of the city. technically still in tokyo, but lots of people have never heard of the town and it's outside the main 23 wards of "the city.":haha: since getting married i have gained about 15 pounds and drive a lot on base. i miss the "forced" exercise of commuting, for sure. when i didn't own a car, i wished so much for personal space and singing in the car. grass is always greener, huh?:winkwink:

what did you do in Okayama? i've never been. i would love to get to Shikoku some day. seems easy to get to from Okayama...did you ever manage to get there?


----------



## itsautumn

I did part of my student teaching for my masters in a preschool/kindergarten there. It was the best experience of my life! It was the first time I saw a truly constructivist kindergarten in action and it. was. amazing! It totally shaped my own educational philosophy. 

I definitely realize how good I had it... I enjoyed being out and about in nature (my area was less cityish, it was about a 20 minute bike ride to the main area) and it was just nice. I loved it! Since it's so flat there riding my bike was a piece of cake. I constantly felt like I was eating everything but I didn't gain weight, I lost! Now I'm back in the US, driving everywhere and being a couch potato. I like functional exercise better. I miss those days so much!

Unfortunately I didn't travel much because I was super poor when I was there... I only took one trip to Hiroshima and Miyajima. Miyajima is my favorite place ever! :thumbup: When I went back as an official "tourist" I got a rail pass and went up and down Japan stopping in the major cities. I wanna go back again and visit more of the smaller areas! I was just teaching in South Korea which was a short plane ride away but now I'm back in the US so traveling is harder and more time consuming. :dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not in a happy place right now. I've been cramping all afternoon and when I went to the bathroom there was pink cervical discharge and I haven't had sex for ages! So I'm gearing myself for a late miscarriage (I'm a half glass empty kinda girl and anything different would be a positive) Unfortunately midwife is shut and I'm taking Erika to the Zoo tomorrow (someone else is paying) so I could ring, but won't be able to seek help until Christmas Eve at the earliest and then due to the holidays they might not be open! I'm just having a massive pity party for myself right now.


----------



## mummy2o

Just went to the doctor at stupid a clock in the morning and she thinks I have a UTI. So on tablets for that, but she doesn't know what type so my sample is going to the labs at some point tomorrow and getting tested. After that if generic antibiotics don't work I get special ones. On the plus side I get a scan tomorrow.


----------



## itsautumn

mummy2o... I'm sorry to hear that! I was having a pity party for myself too last week so I know it's not fun. But it looks like a UTI so your doctor is saying it isn't a late miscarriage right? I hope it all resolves quickly for you! :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Scan went fine. Baby is measuring well. Still no reason for the cramping or bleeding, but at least I have some peace of mind. Also all cramping and bleeding has stopped overnight and just been advised to keep an eye on it if it gets worse.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ohhh what a horrid thing to happen over the Xmas period. So glad u managed to get in for a scan and everything looks good. I'm sure it'll be nothing to worry about at this stage, but I would be beside myself too.

Everything all ok with me I think, just off to midwife now actually. 

Take care everyone, have an enjoyable Christmas if u can!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm still not 100% right. I have more discharge again. I am in agony due to the pain. On a scale of 1-10 with 10 the highest its 8 or 9. Its not abdominal pain at least and I think its round ligament pain so just phoned my midwife so waiting for a call back. But if it gets to a 10 I'll have to do something. Paracetamol isn't touching it and as I'm not 20 weeks yet they won't do a lot. Just frustrating.


----------



## 6footnoodle

mummy2o said:


> I'm still not 100% right. I have more discharge again. I am in agony due to the pain. On a scale of 1-10 with 10 the highest its 8 or 9. Its not abdominal pain at least and I think its round ligament pain so just phoned my midwife so waiting for a call back. But if it gets to a 10 I'll have to do something. Paracetamol isn't touching it and as I'm not 20 weeks yet they won't do a lot. Just frustrating.

Sorry to hear you are going through this mummy2o. I hope everything's ok. Glad to hear the scan went well. Hope this is nothing serious. Keep us posted.


----------



## citrusfruit

Can you go to A&E? If my pain was at a 10 I think I would! You'd probably have to wait all day but at least they might look into it? Thinking of you x


----------



## mummy2o

I so forgot to update this thread! I passed a big clot last night and the pain went, but clotting isn't good, so I went to A&E. I was bleeding and small clotting until about 3am and when I got up nothing. A&E just referred me back to the early pregnancy unit. Which is fine but they have no midwives at it, just ultrasound specialists and nurses. So I didn't go and just going to monitor it, but hopefully, touch wood, that's the end of it.

So instead Erika and I are watching Christmas episodes of Peppa Pig and taking it easy.


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy - take it easy over Christmas.

Have a lovely Christmas Day everybody!


----------



## jumpingo

so sorry i'm late to reply!:dohh: mummy2o, i hope things are settling down and you can get some rest and don't need to go anywhere. sending good thoughts your way!:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I hope everyone had a better Christmas than I did. I gave birth to Daniel Scott Anderson at 8pm on 24/12/14 at 19 weeks. He was born sleeping, which really isn't a surprise. I had a really bad infection which caused me to miscarry. I also spent Christmas Day, Boxing day and most of to day in the hospital due to it. I hope I'm fully recovered now though. Plus don't think its weird as although I'm grieve for him I want to try again straight away as I want Erika to have a sibling close in age. So hopefully Jump we'll get our BFP with autumn soon!


----------



## jumpingo

oh mummy2o, my heart breaks for you:cry:that is a beautiful name...<3 i am so sorry and we are here for you, vent or cry or anything...take all the time you need for you. much love sent your way:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

First temp today and I have no idea what my body is doing, probably still recovering. First temp was 35.0, thought that was low tried the other ear 38.2 that's a fever, tried the first again 34.2 that's hypothermia, so 3rd time lucky 36.6 that will do. I hoping my thermometer isn't dodgy as I can't get a new one until Tuesday :(


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy, this is so heartbreaking. This thread was supposed to be lucky and now I am cursing it. I'm glad you feel strong enough to try again straight away, of course we won't judge - it's whatever works best for you. Your little boy has a beautiful name.

We will support u with ur journey and here's hoping you get your rainbow sooner rather than later. Take care. 

Jump, how are you pulling through?


----------



## mummy2o

Thank you citrus and jump. I look at this way. My boy died to save me. I have sepsis which can be pretty deadly with 4 out of 10 people dying. So he sacrificed himself in order for my body to heal and protect itself. Makes it that tiny bit easier to deal with. We are still carrying out a post mortem just in case something else shows itself up, but were 99% sure its that.

I swear men are idiots though. I told him 100 times to bring the thermometer (which I fixed btw) up when he came to bed, or do it now. He promised me he'd bring it up. So woke up, went to temp, of course no thermometer. Good thing this is just going to be a fun cycle whilst we work out if my body while change its cycle.


----------



## Eline

I'm so sorry to hear that, mummy2o. I'm sending a lot of love and hugs your way. I agree you chose a lovely name for your boy. We are here for you if you need to talk or need some support. And of course we are keeping our fingers crossed for that BFP.


----------



## 6footnoodle

mummy2o said:


> Thank you citrus and jump. I look at this way. My boy died to save me. I have sepsis which can be pretty deadly with 4 out of 10 people dying. So he sacrificed himself in order for my body to heal and protect itself. Makes it that tiny bit easier to deal with. We are still carrying out a post mortem just in case something else shows itself up, but were 99% sure its that.
> 
> I swear men are idiots though. I told him 100 times to bring the thermometer (which I fixed btw) up when he came to bed, or do it now. He promised me he'd bring it up. So woke up, went to temp, of course no thermometer. Good thing this is just going to be a fun cycle whilst we work out if my body while change its cycle.

I am so sorry to hear this mummy2o. My heart breaks for you. Your boy is your saving angel. Glad you are ok. Good luck ttc I would be doing the same thing. Sending big hugs your way.:hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

Things I can do now I'm not pregnant, I had the biggest bag of nuts ever (I can't have when pregnant due to OH nut allergy so its a risk for the baby) sushi, get back on a diet (I have lost all my baby weight so on pure weight loss weight) stay up late without needing to sleep, drink although only been able to have 1 day of that due to antibiotics and a diet tomorrow. Taking things slowly is good. I'm looking forward to AF if she shows up in the next 3-4 weeks as it means everything is working. If she's late and I'm not pregnant me and her will be having serious talks.

On better news my OH proposed to me New Years Day as he thought it was a way to cheer me up, he was actually going to wait until Daniel was born in May, so he's more or less kept to that. So serious diet as I need a good dress, plus gives me more distractions :)


----------



## jumpingo

congrats on the engagement!!!!:yipee:

i promise to do a better reply/catch up after vacation but that's exciting!! i want to hear all about the planning and the dress and everything!:winkwink:


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh super news mummy. So glad OH gave you two something to celebrate. You will always remember little Daniel for saving your life and joining you and hubby to be together forever! Bless him. He really is your little hero!

I hope you catch the super fertile window and don't have to have AF at all. 

Hope you are enjoying your hols jump.


----------



## Eline

Congratulations on your engagement mummy! I'm a big fan of weddings, so feel free to keep us updated on the wedding planning ;)

I wish every one a very happy new year. May all of your dreams come true this next year! A very big hug to all!


----------



## 6footnoodle

Congrats mummy :) That's wonderful news!


----------



## jumpingo

hello everyone!!:wave:

i am back from vacation...

first order of business was updating the front page:

--------------------------------------------------
updated 1.7.2015


citrus :baby: due April 2015
eline :bfp:
mintastic :bfp:
6footnoodle :baby: due June 25th
Jenny Bean :bfp:

mummy2o :angel: Daniel Scott Anderson on 24 Dec 2014 (19 weeks)
jumpingo :angel: 8 Dec 2014 (9 weeks)

fruitee :coffee:
itsautumn :coffee:

o0oCharlieo0o :angel: 18 Oct 2014 (4 weeks) (from her signature)
rainbow2103 :bfp: (from her signature)
mrs.ginger :bfp: (from her signature)

did i miss anyone?
--------------------------------------------------

i like keeping track and i think it makes it easier to give everyone support where they are, but if this is wrong or someone wants on or off, or different information, please let me know!:hugs:


vacation was...interesting. had its not so good moments, and some health scares for a couple of my family members, but overall relatively enjoyable. i will write more in my ttc journal, for anyone who is actually interested (ha!) but i wish everyone a happy 2015 - i was so ready to say goodbye to 2014 and hope that 2015 is a much better year for everyone!<3


----------



## citrusfruit

Hey jump! Great to see u here. I am following your journal so I have caught up. I agree with what you wrote on there about march being just around the corner. I think it's good that u have this space to deal with what's happened and hope that u will turn another corner once u start TTC again. 

Mummy2o, how u keeping? 

Thanks for updating the front page. How is everyone else? I am 26 weeks and getting tired and achy....already. Still feels like a long way to go.


----------



## Eline

I'm 21 weeks now and the last month my bump has suddenly gotten a lot bigger. Mostly I like it, but sometimes I can feel very strange as well. And I'm only halfway there, I wonder what a huge bump will feel like.

I can also feel our baby move from time to time which is a great feeling. It's still very faint, but it's there. My OH felt the baby move once as well :)

I've decided to stop all more active sports, I could still do them, but I was getting more and more insecure and last night I felt really worried afterwards, so from now on I'll just stick to walking and cycling. Hope that's enough to keep me a little in shape.

How is everyone else doing? I'll hop over to your journal, Jump to read about your holiday. I'm not such a fan though of the journals here on B&B as you have to scroll your way through so much comments in between the actual posts...


----------



## mummy2o

I'm doing fine citrus, thanks for asking. Someone told me their sister is due to have a baby girl in 2 months and didn't start bawling like a baby and in fact felt happy for her, so I think I'm getting to the end of my grieving period. And touch wood, I think I've stopped bleeding again, but it might start up this afternoon. But if not I'm due my period around the end of the month, but hoping I'll catch that egg next week. OH is happy as he'll be back to sex on demand and he enjoys that.

I agree with cirtus jump, March isn't to far away. 2 months and although it seems like an eternity to wait whilst WTT, I'm thinking oh crap its 2 months until my baby is 1. I miss her as a tiny baby you know.

Eline try and take up aquanatal. I found that really enjoyable in pregnancy and as its in the water it doesn't hurt your joints as much. Plus you'll meet a great bunch of people.


----------



## jumpingo

Eline said:


> I'm 21 weeks now and the last month my bump has suddenly gotten a lot bigger. Mostly I like it, but sometimes I can feel very strange as well. And I'm only halfway there, I wonder what a huge bump will feel like.
> 
> I can also feel our baby move from time to time which is a great feeling. It's still very faint, but it's there. My OH felt the baby move once as well :)
> 
> I've decided to stop all more active sports, I could still do them, but I was getting more and more insecure and last night I felt really worried afterwards, so from now on I'll just stick to walking and cycling. Hope that's enough to keep me a little in shape.
> 
> How is everyone else doing? I'll hop over to your journal, Jump to read about your holiday. I'm not such a fan though of the journals here on B&B as you have to scroll your way through so much comments in between the actual posts...

yeah, i don't tend to have too many followers, so less scrolling, hopefully.:thumbup: i tend to write long posts, and fairly often at the moment, so i figured giving that it's own place would be better because i end up feeling bad taking over other threads with all my over thinking and rambling.:wacko:




mummy2o said:


> I'm doing fine citrus, thanks for asking. Someone told me their sister is due to have a baby girl in 2 months and didn't start bawling like a baby and in fact felt happy for her, so I think I'm getting to the end of my grieving period. And touch wood, I think I've stopped bleeding again, but it might start up this afternoon. But if not I'm due my period around the end of the month, but hoping I'll catch that egg next week. OH is happy as he'll be back to sex on demand and he enjoys that.
> 
> I agree with cirtus jump, March isn't to far away. 2 months and although it seems like an eternity to wait whilst WTT, I'm thinking oh crap its 2 months until my baby is 1. I miss her as a tiny baby you know.
> 
> Eline try and take up aquanatal. I found that really enjoyable in pregnancy and as its in the water it doesn't hurt your joints as much. Plus you'll meet a great bunch of people.

mummy, it slowly gets a little easier, doesn't it.:hugs:

and yeah, march is close. i wish i could get pregnant right now though and be pregnant to help me get through my best friend's wedding in march. she's due 3 weeks before i would have been and seeing her pregnant in early march will be hard i think.:cry:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm actually in a great place. I'm just waiting for ovulation. I've lost weight this week, starting to exercise again and just getting back to normal. It helps its the weekend and my oldest was at home this weekend, but its still ok when its just Erika and me. I think it will all start off when Daniels funeral comes around, but until then I think 95% of the time I'll be fine.


----------



## mummy2o

My temps are high and if they remain high tomorrow I ovulated yesterday. Should be in for a chance since I DTD Wednesday, Friday-Monday. Skipped Thursday as I needed to sleep.


----------



## Eline

Fx for that high temperature tomorrow!

I hope your girls had a nice weekend?


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> My temps are high and if they remain high tomorrow I ovulated yesterday. Should be in for a chance since I DTD Wednesday, Friday-Monday. Skipped Thursday as I needed to sleep.

exciting!!

i am still battling jet lag and going to bed and waking up at ridiculous times. half heartedly trying to temp, but having a hard time, obviously.

i worry that i should be trying harder so that in case my cycles have changed post mc, i will know, and we can time everything as best we can come march.:shrug:


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump, cut yourself some slack. It's hard enough to temp when u don't NEED to anyway, let alone going through what you are! By march I'm sure you'll have a much better of when to dtd to catch that eggy. 

I had a lovely weekend thanks Eline....just chilling and relaxing. I need a bit of time for that in January after the craziness of Christmas so just trying to take it easy a bit. I'm starting to get a bit scared of not being prepared/baby coming early. I am 27 weeks now and find it scary that I actually have a functional baby in there. I am so unprepared.

Mummy, did ur temps stay up? Looking forward to waiting out the TWW with you. It sounds crazy but it was always my favourite part of TTC.


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Jump, cut yourself some slack. It's hard enough to temp when u don't NEED to anyway, let alone going through what you are! By march I'm sure you'll have a much better of when to dtd to catch that eggy.

yeah, i know...i should. but i'm a 120% or nothing kind of girl.:roll:

i have this sneaking suspicion that my cycles have gotten shorter post mc. FF says i Oed on CD13 last month (was normally 15-17) and yesterday and today i got a temp pattern that looks very similar to my temps around O and i'm CD12. so, we'll see.:shrug:

i just don't want to "waste" this time, you know? we had 4 cycles of "good" timing and then got pregnant the first time we got a "high" rating, so just want to know/do everything we can to have better chances in the first couple months of trying. he's usually just trying to get me to laugh when i'm worried/nervous about getting pregnant again, but the way my husband talks, you'd think he thinks he's gonna be having sex all the time! (as if he thinks he would last that many days in a row?!:rofl:)


how you doing fruitee? still around?

mummy2o, update on your temps?? also, i came across your christmas post in the loss forum...:cry::hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

No they didn't. Went for a nosedive and lower than normal. Never mind, I'm use to spike charts. Ovulation won't be far away though, I'm sure. More BD is needed though and I'm sure someone OH won't mind. Unlike your hubby jump, mine would love to go 3+ times a day, but that really isn't practical with kids when I'm doing 95% of the childcare plus I read that sperm don't have time to recover.

Shorter cycles means less waiting in between each AF in the future. But they can irregular for up to a year after a miscarriage for whatever reason as well as creating a new normal. Plus you've just come back from holidays so unwind a little and try properly next month to temp. 

My weekend was great. Stayed in due to wind, minus to go shopping. Erika and I thought it was enough to freeze everything off so we stayed in for the rest. Funny how Martin and Ossian don't feel the cold, I swear its a man thing. Ossian is at the stage to come out with really funny sayings now so he's cracking me up all the time, without realizing it. So really boring weekend, but great with kids.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi ladies, so sorry I've been absent for a while, really going to try to be on here more regularly this year, just going to read through the comments and catch up with what's going on with you all 
Xx


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> No they didn't. Went for a nosedive and lower than normal. Never mind, I'm use to spike charts. Ovulation won't be far away though, I'm sure. More BD is needed though and I'm sure someone OH won't mind. Unlike your hubby jump, mine would love to go 3+ times a day, but that really isn't practical with kids when I'm doing 95% of the childcare plus I read that sperm don't have time to recover.
> 
> Shorter cycles means less waiting in between each AF in the future. But they can irregular for up to a year after a miscarriage for whatever reason as well as creating a new normal. Plus you've just come back from holidays so unwind a little and try properly next month to temp.
> 
> My weekend was great. Stayed in due to wind, minus to go shopping. Erika and I thought it was enough to freeze everything off so we stayed in for the rest. Funny how Martin and Ossian don't feel the cold, I swear its a man thing. Ossian is at the stage to come out with really funny sayings now so he's cracking me up all the time, without realizing it. So really boring weekend, but great with kids.

oh my husband _talks_ like he could go 3 times a day!:rofl: but when we were trying in the fall, turned out that 3 or 4 days in a row, when work is busy, was his limit.:blush:

sounds like a great relaxing weekend at home.:thumbup:

as i anticipated, i got a temp spike this morning. but it's hard to tell because there are so few temps to go on to really tell if it's O or not. apparently totally in the same boat as you mummy2o with spikey charts.:wacko: we'll see when AF shows and then i'll know. (having a minor little worry because i didn't think i'd O until around CD15-17, so on CD9 when my husband asked to go without a condom, i figured it was safe...but if i Oed on CD12...#-o just to check, i entered the dates into a due date calculator and i would be 35 weeks at the wedding:shock: doctor _did_ say usually up to 36 is okay for flying...but yikes. can't believe i am actually hoping i'm not pregnant.:nope:)



Fruitee said:


> Hi ladies, so sorry I've been absent for a while, really going to try to be on here more regularly this year, just going to read through the comments and catch up with what's going on with you all
> Xx

:wave:yay, fruitee! glad to see you are still lurking here and there!:winkwink: how _are _you?!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi :waves: I'm ok thanks, I'm sure if you were 35 weeks for the wedding it would be fine, don't put off your life to make someone else happy xx


----------



## jumpingo

Fruitee said:


> Hi :waves: I'm ok thanks, I'm sure if you were 35 weeks for the wedding it would be fine, don't put off your life to make someone else happy xx

it's funny, _so_ many people have told me that. me going to the wedding is not about doing what will make my brother and his future wife happy at all. my brother would totally understand if i was too pregnant to fly. his fiance, on the other hand, would probably flip her sh*t because it would mean (heaven forbid:roll:) "the bridal party won't be even" or she'd have some really bridezilla :hissy:"how am i going to find someone to take your place on such short notice?" trantrum. and i'd have a "really, b*tch?" moment.:roll::haha:

no, basically *i* will be sad if i'm not there. going to the wedding is what *i* want. so, we wait.:coffee:


----------



## Fruitee

Aww that's fair enough :)


----------



## mummy2o

I totally agree with you jump. If that is what your want, then so be it. Besides time goes by quickly. I think my sister had to change her original wedding date as I'd have been pregnant with my son at the time and she was getting married in Sweden. But it was a rush to get his passport done in the 3 months after he was born, but boy didn't his passport picture look cute!

I'm doing a terrible thing lately. I'm taking my temp 3 times when waking up so not sure what reading to use. Just some are really odd. I know I should take one and just use it whatever random number it picks. I'll check when I'm more awake for yesterdays temps and see if I recorded it wrong. Todays was 37.1 (1) then 36.3 (2+3) so inclined to use the 2nd reading :/ I swear having a baby has made my brain go to mush, even more than it was already!


----------



## Eline

I think it's very sweet of you to wait so you can be at your brothers wedding Jump. I think I wouldn't want to miss an occasion like that either. 

Unfortunately I remember all too well what it's like to take your temp several times and then again during the day just in case :s It soo messes with your head. I hope you get some clear temps very soon!

I have been in such a foul mood lately, I don't know how my OH puts up with me :s I've read that in third trimester your mood gets even worse, I really hope that's not me. Is anyone else being this grumpy?


----------



## mummy2o

Wait until 4th trimester (after birth) I found that time was the worse. I was crying at everything. An advert would come on and I'd just cry whilst I was feeding Erika. I wasn't bad in 3rd trimester though Eline and I was pretty happy. I was all excited and waddling that I wasn't angry at all with Erika. Daniels pregnancy I was moody as soon as I got a BFP. I've been a right cow to OH, still have (yesterday) whilst hormones adjust.

Can't even fill in a chart it seems. 37.1 and 36.3 was yesterdays, it was 37.3 (1) with 36.7(2-3) today. And after playing with my chart, if I use the 1st temps I ovulated Saturday. If I use the second I'm waiting to ovulate. I hate 1st cycles -.- I also had spotting, like a tiny bit of pink cm when I wiped twice yesterday (sorry if TMI) didn't need a liner or anything, so that could be random spotting, possible implantation, a good sign of fertility, just to much sex(which would be weird as I was spotting in the day and I normally have sex in the evening or before I go to sleep) or a sign of PCOS :/


----------



## itsautumn

Hey ladies! I think my temps are looking way better this month - I forced myself onto some kind of sleeping schedule and even though I never take them at the same time, the times aren't too far off. I started my new job this week so I've been really consistent. I started winding down for bed early by relaxing with a book and avoiding electronics and I think I'm sleeping much better!

I was surprised because FF actually pinpointed my ovulation this month! I actually started spotting the day after I ovulated, and it continued for 4 days, which was odd. I thought it was my period at first but I've never have a period that was only 22 days! Weird things are happening to my body this month, currently 7 dpo and I'm crossing my fingers that something goes right this time!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mummy2o

That's great it pinpointed your ovulation. I'm only a day behind you at 6dpo, but I had to discard todays temp which is annoying. For several reasons. I woke up late and I kicked my covers off some time during the night, so it was really low and wouldn't make sense to my chart any shape or forum. I had have my usual 5dpo implantation dip yesterday and I was spotting yesterday so I'm hoping that was implantation bleeding rather than just random bleeding from the miscarriage. I hope its our month itsautumn as we'll be due almost the same day!


----------



## itsautumn

I think my temp yesterday was messed up yesterday, too. I kept tossing and turning for most of the night and my temp was much higher than usual! Today though, it was much lower than usual, but still above the coverline... maybe an implantation dip? I can only hope...


----------



## Eline

That's a very clear temperature rise! I looks similar to some of my charts. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## itsautumn

I hope so Eline! I'm driving myself mad waiting, thankfully I have my preschoolers to divert my attention for most of the day otherwise I think I would go looney! :wacko:


----------



## citrusfruit

Keeping my fingers crossed for you both. Keep us posted! Are u early testers or waiting out this month??

I have crazy indigestion right now. Probably serves me right for eating too much. Urgh.


----------



## itsautumn

I'm trying to hold out because my period is so irregular. Fertility Friend is telling me to test on the 27th, so I'm aiming to test on that date. Not that I'm not tempted to test earlier... :blush:


----------



## itsautumn

This cycle is just so weird, the spotting I had right after ovulation was a first for me and I know it wasn't AF because it was very different than the normal. Literally never had ovulation bleeding before with any of my other periods!

I think because of that I'm really hopeful and scared of being disappointed. :(


----------



## mummy2o

I agree itsautumn. I hope your lucky this month.

I'm more inclined to throw in the towel. I'm having really weird spotting. Its been the 3rd day now. I'm not sure what it is. Its like a really watery bleeding, sometimes more mucusy and I just can get my head round why. This will be the 3rd day of it and don't know why. My temps are remaining down so if it is AF trying to come, I wish she would just come and not keep me in limbo like this for another week!


----------



## citrusfruit

Could defo be implantation! Not that I know anything about it, but if it's strange for you then surely a good sign? I hope it is something positive but sometimes it better to tell yourself it's nothing so as not to build yourself up too much. 

I shall watch with interest :) 

Good luck you two


----------



## Fruitee

Just tested, way too early, bfn


----------



## itsautumn

I don't think it would be implantation bleeding because it happened the day after ovulation which is way too early!


----------



## mummy2o

Sorry for you bfn fruitee, when is AF due?

Itsautumn, it might be ovulation bleeding. Its a good sign for fertility apparently.

AFM I've given up temping for this cycle. I will test sometime towards the end of the month. It really isn't worth the confusion and going to try again next cycle with temping. And possible buy some opk if I get AF to help with confusion


----------



## itsautumn

My temp shot down on Friday but it went right back up... I'm crossing my fingers it stays that way! :thumbup: Praying for AF to stay far, far away! 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mummy2o

Lovely chart itsautumn.


----------



## Eline

I hope you all had a nice weekend? I've been doing a lot of household chores and watching a lot of Game of Thrones! (I'm only just starting season 3 so no spoilers please ;) ).

Fx for all you girls in limbo!


----------



## itsautumn

My temp got so low again today... I'm so sad, I guess AF is really on her way. I feel so down, and my husband was so excited too! Maybe it will go back up... But with my luck probably not. :cry:


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> Sorry for you bfn fruitee, when is AF due?

Thanks, af was 'due' thu according to ff. but think it's just arrived :(


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry you out, but at least you can try for a November baby.

itsautumn, I do hope your temps go back up.

AFM I'm still spotting and hoping AF will just get here. I know I actually want her to get here. Or stop so I can return to normal.


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry AF is messing you about mummy. I can only imagine how frustrating that is. Hope u get some kind of resolution soon. 

Hey fruitee - sorry ur out this cycle. Sure it will be ur turn soon although I know that's easy to say. 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are well. I myself am getting minor backache and slightly sleep this week, but think that's just due to trying to do a little too much at once!


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks mummy and citrus, weirdly it turned out to just be a random spot of blood so now I'm all excited that it could have been implantation!!!

Mummy, hope af arrives properly soon so you can move on

Citrus, how far along are you now?

Is jump still about??


----------



## jumpingo

i'm still here:friends:


----------



## Fruitee

Hi :hugs: how are you?


----------



## jumpingo

today is not such a good day (and it's only 7:15am...sigh.) but, overall, i'm hanging in there. had a bit of a(nother) mini breakdown yesterday and so my husband is encouraging me to call mental health and make an appointment. things are just not getting better or easier. i can distract myself and stay busy, but in the meantime it all builds up and then comes crashing down as soon as i let myself think.:nope:


----------



## Fruitee

Aww no, that sounds awful, might be good to talk to someone :hugs: 

So sorry you are going through this


----------



## jumpingo

yeah...me too.:sad1: i hate it. 
i hate that i am not myself. 
i know i'm not but i can't kick it. 
it's all just so much bigger than me...


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo... glad to see you here. One of my friends had a really rough time after her miscarriage so I have an idea of how you may be feeling in the time afterwards. Mental health might help you! It's worth a try. :hugs:

Fruitee, I hope it is implantation!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

citrusfruit I hope you are feeling better. I haven't been feeling well this week as well!

mummy2o my temps did jump back up this morning! I find it really odd that my temps are so bipolar the last few days with HUGE ups and downs. I don't think I'm changing much and I temp between 7-7:15 so I feel like it shouldn't matter too much. I guess I'll keep holding out... the past week I've been getting headaches, feeling bloated and super tired... I don't know if it's connected but generally feeling like crap this week. :shrug: I hate feeling in limbo though especially when my period is acting up. I hope it just comes for you soon so you can know what is going on!


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn, 
i know that it's better to compare your own charts from cycle to cycle, but i love looking at charts and graphs, so for fun, i overlaid my bfp cycle chart with yours...a temp spike back _up_ on DPO 12 looks pretty promising!! fingers crossed for you!
 



Attached Files:







itsautumn overlay 1.21.jpg
File size: 63.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo that is very encouraging! I have to admit the last few days I've been super frazzled. I stated a new job teaching pre-k and my class is full of very high energy boys. That coupled with trying to figure out my cycle is freaking me out!

I hope it is good though. I have so little to go off of for now because my cycles are kind of messed up and I just started temping in November. :wacko:

Thanks for listening to my rambling! :blush:


----------



## mummy2o

Fruitee said:


> Thanks mummy and citrus, weirdly it turned out to just be a random spot of blood so now I'm all excited that it could have been implantation!!!
> 
> Mummy, hope af arrives properly soon so you can move on
> 
> Citrus, how far along are you now?
> 
> Is jump still about??

I hope you'll get your BFP soon.



jumpingo said:


> yeah...me too.:sad1: i hate it.
> i hate that i am not myself.
> i know i'm not but i can't kick it.
> it's all just so much bigger than me...

I hope you get to see someone, although my doctor told me you can be grieving up to 6 months. Not sure if it applies for all miscarriages though. I promise you it will get easier in time. You'll never forget your little jump, but you'll come get through this and we're all here to support you.



itsautumn said:


> jumpingo... glad to see you here. One of my friends had a really rough time after her miscarriage so I have an idea of how you may be feeling in the time afterwards. Mental health might help you! It's worth a try. :hugs:
> 
> Fruitee, I hope it is implantation!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> citrusfruit I hope you are feeling better. I haven't been feeling well this week as well!
> 
> mummy2o my temps did jump back up this morning! I find it really odd that my temps are so bipolar the last few days with HUGE ups and downs. I don't think I'm changing much and I temp between 7-7:15 so I feel like it shouldn't matter too much. I guess I'll keep holding out... the past week I've been getting headaches, feeling bloated and super tired... I don't know if it's connected but generally feeling like crap this week. :shrug: I hate feeling in limbo though especially when my period is acting up. I hope it just comes for you soon so you can know what is going on!

Glad your temps picked up, hopefully see a BFP from you also by next week.

AFM we have Daniels funeral on the 29th. I've been in a bit of a void since yesterday whilst I'm process everything that going on. I hope it will bring some closure and it will give me somewhere to visit him. I'm just getting sick of finding out all these new people due in May and the thing is, if I had gotten sick next week they could of tried and saved my baby, so why did I have to get sick then, why not now? Its annoying.

Also spotting has stopped, again and hopefully for good. I have some mild cramping now, so it might be AF is on her way, or I'm pregnant again so really up in the air for me right now, but still going with AF on her way as I'm not that luck to be pregnant straight away.


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy, you seem to be coping very well with it all, I admire you. I hope you are pregnant again as you seem as ready as you'll ever be! I hope the funeral is as you want it, I'm glad your having that time to grieve properly for him. 

I'm nearly 29 weeks along. Getting big now. I sway between wanting him out and knowing he's safe but am realising the worrying will never end! He is prob safer tucked up! 

Jump, sorry to hear you are having a tough time. I hope you get to speak to someone. I wonder if it's harder not being able to fully identify with baby jump as a boy or a girl? I suppose no-one would know. I'm just rambling, please take care and remember we are all here.


----------



## mummy2o

You keep that little baby in your belly for as long as possible citrus. I know it sucks towards the end of 3rd trimester, but if what this whole experience has taught me, this is the only case where better out than in doesn't apply.

According to FF AF should be here today, but not 100% sure on that. Going to test after the weekend and if its positive going to go to the doctor to find out if its a new pregnancy or retained product.


----------



## Eline

My thoughts will be with you on the 29th mummy. I hope you may find some comfort in Daniels funeral.

It's good to hear everything is going fine Citrus, even though it's sometimes hard. I've come to realize myself that pregnancy ain't so easy. Sometimes I really don't feel like myself.

Yesterday at work I almost sent out a letter with a big mistake, I just noticed it in time to hold it back and correct it. Unfortunately, later that day, I found out I did make a huge mistake in another case, it dates back from before I was pregnant so that's no excuse. I feel really bad about it. I've been thinking about it all night last night. I wish I could just stop working until our baby is two years old or something so I can get my concentration and focus back. Or switch to a job where you can't make any big mistakes, something low profile... :(


----------



## itsautumn

mummy2o I hope that brings you comfort. :hugs:

My temps are still up down. Today it went up for the second day in a row. I don't even know anymore. I don't really see any charts that resemble mine. I'm trying to relax. :blush: I feel more sad if I disappoint my husband with a BFN this month. He's been waiting so long while I finished college. :wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn, i updated the overlay of your chart with my BFP cycle, just for fun.:thumbup:

but, if you are 15 dpo and AF hasn't shown and your temp is still up...?!

:test: girl!!!

unless you would rather wait...?
 



Attached Files:







itsautumn overlay 1.24.jpg
File size: 61.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## itsautumn

I knowww. I'm just really nervous. And the up down temperatures made me super nervous. Also FF is telling me to test on the 27th for some reason. My sister started hassling me to test so I think I will test in the morning. :sleep: She said I have to rip the bandaid off at some point so I should just do it! :thumbup:

I'll update you ladies for sure! I hope it brings good news... :baby:


----------



## jumpingo

hopefully it's a good sign that AF hasn't shown yet!:thumbup:

as for up/down temps during the TWW, i believe that the only temps that matter are the couple right before AF is due. once you've temped a couple ovulatory cycles, you (and FF) will know when AF should show.

my LP is 11-13 days, so i know that any temp 10dpo or earlier doesn't really mean anything. people talk about implantation dips and triphasic charts, etc. but i get a dip at 7 or 8dpo _every_ cycle, so it's obviously not related to implantation for me because there were a BUNCH of BFNs in there! if you get something every chart and then one cycle DON'T get it, then you would have reason to believe it meant something. but i went crazy so many cycles wondering what they MEANT, only to get BFNs and be so sad. so, now i just tell myself it doesn't matter until 11, 12 and 13dpo. when i got my BFP, my temp on 14dpo was still way above the coverline, so i knew something was up.

i know some ladies do it differently, and for them, they may have charts that support their ways of interpretations. really, all you can do is compare your charts from cycle to cycle and look for patterns and/or differences. it's hard the first couple months because you have nothing to compare to...but hopefully you don't need another cycle!:baby::winkwink:


----------



## mummy2o

My cycles took a little while to make sense of them. If your going to test tomorrow I guess I could to. Still haven't seen AF yet, so not sure what she's up to.


----------



## itsautumn

Welp, I tested and... BFN. :nope::cry:


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm sorry it's autumn. It's really rubbish seeing nothing on those tests. It could be too early though right? How sensitive was your test? Mummy, are u going to test? I think I would be test crazy if I were you, as I guess that's the only real way to know as your cycle readjusts. Keep us posted!!

Jump, just read on ur journal that you are back to not preventing next month. That's so great, I hope your rainbow comes along sooner rather than later :))


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry its a BFN for you autumn. I'm still set to test in the morning. Its 9pm here roughly. So less than 12 hours, but not sure how that's going to go down since Erika hates me leaving her for a second, let alone fiddle about with a pregnancy test!


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> Welp, I tested and... BFN. :nope::cry:

nooooo!!:cry:
but no AF still, right? based on your temps, i think FF has predicted O pretty well, so doesn't seem likely that you ovulated later than FF thinks...fingers crossed AF stays away and it's just a shy BFP!




citrusfruit said:


> Jump, just read on ur journal that you are back to not preventing next month. That's so great, I hope your rainbow comes along sooner rather than later :))

yeah, we figured "what the hell!:shrug:" ha! it took 4 active cycles to get pregnant the first time around, so hopefully it takes less than that, now that we know a little more.




mummy2o said:


> I'm sorry its a BFN for you autumn. I'm still set to test in the morning. Its 9pm here roughly. So less than 12 hours, but not sure how that's going to go down since Erika hates me leaving her for a second, let alone fiddle about with a pregnancy test!

oooh, exciting and nerve wracking too...fingers crossed!


----------



## mummy2o

BFN for me also. At least I don't have to worry about anything being left over from the miscarriage, just hope AF would hurry up and get her sweet arse here so I get onto TTC though.


----------



## itsautumn

Yeah, I guess there is still some hope. My temp is still a little high. I used a Wondfo pregnancy test, when I bought the OPK's on Ebay they sent a 30 pack of their pregnancy tests too. I thought about going to get a FRER but I don't want to spend the money haha... :blush:

mummy2o well I hope it does and you can start again!

jumpingo I'm glad to see you will start soon! I hope you will get your bundle of joy. :flower:


----------



## jumpingo

mummy, this may be the overthinker/worrier in me, but what/how should i edit the front page? 

do i put an arrow after the :angel: and add the :coffee:guy? or do i switch to just the :coffee:? 

:help::hugs::friends:


----------



## Fruitee

Hi all, so I got a bfn yesterday and af arrived, on to next cycle


----------



## jumpingo

stupid :witch:

:gun:

but hey, now we really might be bump buddies...?!!:friends:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> stupid :witch:
> 
> :gun:
> 
> but hey, now we really might be bump buddies...?!!:friends:

Hehe thanks for shooting the witch :haha:

Yeah would be fab if we were :thumbup: just the :coffee: now!!! Considering I had convinced myself I was, I'm pretty ok with af coming!! 

Fx for both of us :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

What I'd do Jump is have us with the :coffee: then a thing about angels lost and not forgotten underneath so we don't forget anyone


----------



## itsautumn

My temp went up .3 degrees today! :happydance: 

I'm so happy but seriously, what the $#%# is up with my body. It's not normal to get a BFN so late in a cycle, right? Maybe it is something with my PCOS and longer cycles... I don't know. :dohh:

I'm just hoping it will stay elevated and one of these tests will show me a :bfp:! Or else AF will come and just put me out of my misery. :dohh:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png


----------



## mummy2o

My cousin didn't get a BFP for 4 months. So it is possible, but highly unlikely.

I know some people didn't get a BFP for 6 weeks (I was really late for AF one month and then she showed up grrr but the other lady got a BFP) So hang in there.

Did you test again yesterday?

Nothing to report my end, no AF and haven't tested again. Going to wait until Wednesday as that would be 5 weeks since my miscarriage.


----------



## jumpingo

the limbo sucks (and i will totally eat my words here!) but i am antsy/excited to get back into ttc and have something to contribute. i feel so boring over here!:roll::haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Not long jump!!! I know this might not be a popular comment but I sometimes miss TTC! I loved all the charting and monitoring. Having said that, there is a lot I don't miss. You always remember the good, right! I can see why you are looking forward to getting back to it tho jump. Looking forward to seeing ur charts in the TWW. 

Itsautum, some people do seem to get a bfp late. I think charts can look clear cut and then not be. So don't give up till AF shows her ugly face! 

I guess your body might take a little while to adjust back mummy. Here's hoping you are both out of the limbo soon.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm looking forward to TTC again. I've got some primrose oil to hopefully start my period if I get a BFN in the morning. Having pink cervical mucus again, so not sure if that's good or bad.

February is in a few days jump. Are you trying this cycle or next? (not sure where in your cycle you are)


----------



## itsautumn

TTC is exciting! I feel like I understand so much more about my body then I ever thought I would. :flower: Before AF was just a thing that happened then whatever. I had symptoms but didn't really think too much about it. I like knowing what is happening!

I put my temp in FF this morning and it suddenly said it could no longer pinpoint my ovulation based on the information I had entered. WTF? Something is off, just not sure what...

I didn't test yesterday but I will tomorrow morning. That's when FF originally told me to do it. It estimated AF would come on the 31st. Waiting, waiting...


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> February is in a few days jump. Are you trying this cycle or next? (not sure where in your cycle you are)

we were talking about starting from february. AF is due thursday (but wouldn't be surprised if she shows tomorrow) and so after that...but i was _finally_ able to schedule an appointment for a colposcopy and couldn't get in until march 4th.:growlmad: so i don't know what to do. i guess we will try and then if i DO get pregnant, just have them do the least possibly invasive option...? sort of wonder if it's a sign that we shouldn't try this cycle and then try next cycle...but i'll get AF at the end of february and then the colposcopy around CD7, it's likely that the recovery time will block out my fertile window in march. ugh. i just had a full vent in my journal about it but didn't even think about the recovery in march.:cry::sad1: am not handling it all very well. i guess it's all up in the air now.:nope:



itsautumn said:


> TTC is exciting! I feel like I understand so much more about my body then I ever thought I would. :flower: Before AF was just a thing that happened then whatever. I had symptoms but didn't really think too much about it. I like knowing what is happening!

i felt like i was putting myself through (and actually helpful) sex-ed when i first starting ttc and finding out all kinds of things!:haha:


----------



## mummy2o

We should have cycles roughly the same. I am 100% sure AF is going to start soon. I have period cramps like no tomorrow this morning, one BFN and starting to spot again. I had a bit of tissue come out when I first peed this morning, so she should be here soon. But if I'm having cramps she's going to be one pain in the arse period. I hate first periods after giving birth :( (You'll have all this to look forward you pregnant folk )

itsautumn could be an anovulatory cycle possibly? Do you have POCS? I can't remember if you said or not, but then these days I can't remember anything!


----------



## citrusfruit

Jump just reading your journal and see you mentioned colp. I had colp and biopsy last year and think I bled for a few days after - I wouldn't say it rules out a whole cycle. Then again if you wanted to wait for results I don't know how long that would be? Or would they tell you straight away if u needed treatment? 

Colposcopy is just like an extended Pap smear. If u needed a biopsy it might set u back a bit further, and if u need treatment a little further than that. Only you can decide ultimately, but if I were you I might be tempted to wait. Tricky one though. Never rains but pours eh!


----------



## jumpingo

thanks citrus. i think the worrier in me would need to know everything was okay. so getting bad results, after i'm already pregnant, would probably give me such bad anxiety; it would be awful. so, i think we will wait, even though it's the last thing i really want.:cry:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry your having to wait jump. It's probably for the best. Just sucks about the timing.

AFM I got my period today. Yay. 5 weeks post miscarriage. OH will be happy, means he gets daily sex soon. Not sure if I'd want that much but needs must and all. Plus it means I can temp again, with hopefully a normal cycle. I just gave up post miscarriage as it really made no sense. But I'm happy. Which is great as I had a very bad day yesterday, which including someone blocking me in, getting lost and seeing someone who was due the same day as me.


----------



## mummy2o

Itsautumn: Any news from AF yet or even better a BFP. I really hope you get some answers soon.

Just calculated if my cycles go back to normal this cycle I'll be ovulating around valentines day. I guess I know what I'll be doing that weekend...


----------



## citrusfruit

What is everyone doing with their partners/hubby's for valentines? I hate the inflated prices but I also hate staying in. I feel the same about New Year's Eve! Would love to hear your plans! It's at the beginning of a week off for hubby and I, so we might do something on a different day, but the question still remains of what to do on the actual day!

Mummy, it's good that you know where you are now. Hopefully all back to normal next cycle. Hope your temps will give u a clearer picture this month, and if you do ovulate on v-day then perfect timing!!

How everyone else getting on in their cycles? How are the pregnant ladies? 

I am still just ticking along. Hit 30 weeks which feels like a nice milestone. On one hand I'm getting very excited about the birth...but very very nervous with all I need to get done before he arrives.


----------



## jumpingo

we are not huge valentine's day people...we might go out to dinner, just so i don't have to cook, but probably nothing romantic.

have been doing some reading, and thinking about the timing and everything with this colposcopy fiasco. i'm going to put a telephone consult request in with my doc this week to discuss if trying in february is okay/safe or not. i'll be ovulating around valentine's too, so we'll see what happens!:winkwink::haha:


----------



## mummy2o

We probably won't do anything due to no babysitter. Ossian is at his dad's but nothing for Erika. Although we did just go out this weekend, but is a rare treat for us. Its not the lack of sitters, its finding someone who she likes and trust her with for a long period of time. I don't want to just dump her somewhere where they don't follow how I want her raised. My mum is the worse, she feeds her cream cakes, chocolate and crap already and she isn't even 1 yet! Plus its half term that week, means we'll have Ossian all week to entertain and as they get older, they get expensive.

Jump, did you finally get AF? I know in the other thread she hadn't appeared yet. Hopefully the consultant will give you the all clear and you don't have to wait. I can't imagine how tough that is.


----------



## jumpingo

finally showed!:roll: i could understand if it was the first cycle, immediately following my mc, but it wasn't. i had pretty "normal" cycle right after my mc, so this 2nd cycle was so weird. then i thought maybe it was a chemical...? but i tested on 14dpo and it was negative. would it go positive and then already negative by 14dpo? who knows!:shrug: anyway, we'll see what the doc says. hopefully he calls me back tomorrow.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sorry I've been missing the past month. Glad to see you are all still around. Sorry about the BFNs. Hope you ladies get your BFP this cycle :) It would be cool if ovulation or implantation happens on Valentines day <3

It's official I am having a boy this time :) So excited! Boy names are so hard though. My hubby doesn't like any and hasn't suggested a single one.

So side note. I got food poisoning on the weekend and this caused me to get horrible hemmroids. Anyone ever deal with this? I am in so much pain. I can barely sit :( :( I hope it doesn't stay the rest of pregnancy.


----------



## citrusfruit

Oh noodle, they are terrible aren't they. I had a bout of constipation and got them too, but I bought some cream and thankfully they died down in a week. No problems now. I would recommend the cream though otherwise you just keep making them worse Everytime you go to the loo, or even are on your feet for too long. The pain is agony though isn't it.

Other new pain I have discovered: heartburn! Never had this before, the burn is outrageous! Gaviscon is my best friend. Also suffering from back pain, just on one side. It's making my job very very uncomfortable :(

Still, just 9 and a half weeks to go! It's starting to get nearer. Congratulations on the boy noodle, welcome to team blue! I agree names are really hard!


----------



## 6footnoodle

citrusfruit said:


> Oh noodle, they are terrible aren't they. I had a bout of constipation and got them too, but I bought some cream and thankfully they died down in a week. No problems now. I would recommend the cream though otherwise you just keep making them worse Everytime you go to the loo, or even are on your feet for too long. The pain is agony though isn't it.
> 
> Other new pain I have discovered: heartburn! Never had this before, the burn is outrageous! Gaviscon is my best friend. Also suffering from back pain, just on one side. It's making my job very very uncomfortable :(
> 
> Still, just 9 and a half weeks to go! It's starting to get nearer. Congratulations on the boy noodle, welcome to team blue! I agree names are really hard!

Hemorrhoids pain is worse than childbirth pain. I first got some from giving birth to my daughter. If it wasn't for the hemorrhoids I would have said childbirth is super easy haha. The only reason I have been nervous about childbirth this time was the fear of hemorrhoids and what do you know they came anyway. The cream doesn't help. I get some relief from sitz bath with epsom salt. For anyone who has never had them you are so lucky!!

I also had heartburn with my first pregnancy it was near the end I think. Still haven't had it this time around. I would just chew on tums which seemed to help.


----------



## Eline

Yay for your little boy, noodle!

Keeping my fingers crossed for those Valentine BFP's. 

We are going out to dinner this weekend and not on Valentines day itself. I like to do something special to celebrate but I don't like the forced atmosphere on the 14th or the fact that everything is suddenly twice as expensive.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi everyone, just checking in, trying to keep up with what's going on with you all

X


----------



## mummy2o

Hi fruitee,

Where are you in your cycle. I'm waiting to ovulate, I'm so bored!!!! BD almost every day since my period stopped. Only one day we didn't as I couldn't be bothered. So if we keep this up I hope we're on our way to a BFP.

Congrats noodle on the boy. They say heartburn is to do with how much hair a baby has. I had none in either pregnancy and the boy had tons of hair and Erika still hardly has any. She really looks stupid in the headbands so she doesn't have any. I so want her hair to grow!!!


----------



## Fruitee

Hi mummy2o, 

I'm on cd15, waiting to ovulate too, ff says next weekend so will be getting the bding in this week :thumbup: 

When are you due to ovulate? Hope you get your bfp x


----------



## jumpingo

i'm only CD7 but FF says i should ovulate next weekend, too.
so eventually we'll roughly all be in the TWW together?? woohoo!:haha:

am already getting impatient and want to start OPKs, but not for a couple more days. 
going full SMEP this month...fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## citrusfruit

Exciting that you are all roughly the same time, as long as u ovulate when FF says, why are our bodies so unpredictable! Would be lovely to have some more much deserved BFps here!

I hope heartburn is a sign of hair! Babies with hair are so cute! I think it's just a myth though  

Just over 8 weeks to go for me. The finish line is getting near, and every week feels like another milestone. I'm sort of starting to get scared though about how we'll cope. It's such a total life change, sometimes (she whispers) I really miss my social life. Anyone else in their pregnancies feel like people stopped inviting you to things because you are pregnant?? I don't feel like I've had real good fun, or properly looked forward to a social occasion, in a long time.

It's just a blip though, I feel guilty for having those feelings but if I can't get them out here, where can I right?!


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> i'm only CD7 but FF says i should ovulate next weekend, too.
> so eventually we'll roughly all be in the TWW together?? woohoo!:haha:
> 
> am already getting impatient and want to start OPKs, but not for a couple more days.
> going full SMEP this month...fingers crossed for everyone!!

Ooh brilliant :happydance: fx for you jump :hugs: 

I decided to take an opk last night, which was obviously negative, but this morning I've had the smiley face!!! No flashing, so now ff is saying ovulation is tomorrow!! Hope I haven't messed up!! 



citrusfruit said:


> Exciting that you are all roughly the same time, as long as u ovulate when FF says, why are our bodies so unpredictable! Would be lovely to have some more much deserved BFps here!
> 
> I hope heartburn is a sign of hair! Babies with hair are so cute! I think it's just a myth though
> 
> Just over 8 weeks to go for me. The finish line is getting near, and every week feels like another milestone. I'm sort of starting to get scared though about how we'll cope. It's such a total life change, sometimes (she whispers) I really miss my social life. Anyone else in their pregnancies feel like people stopped inviting you to things because you are pregnant?? I don't feel like I've had real good fun, or properly looked forward to a social occasion, in a long time.
> 
> It's just a blip though, I feel guilty for having those feelings but if I can't get them out here, where can I right?!

Wow only 8 weeks, that will fly by :) so exciting :happydance:

I'm sure lots of people who are pregnant feel the same way, so don't beat yourself up about them :hugs:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm on CD13 today, and due to ovulate Friday. Just do lots of BD. But some people get a positive test before their temp rise. All this TTC is hard.

Citrus not long to go. It is life changing, but for me once Ossian was here I didn't miss my social life. I was 1. to tired to go out looking after a baby all day, 2. everything smelt like baby puke (he had issues with milk and couldn't keep anything down) 3. made a whole new social group of mums. I don't see my childless friends as much any more, hardly ever in fact. Its just as when all my conversations where about men, gossip etc have been replaced with kids although men are still in there for different reasons!

Didn't you do SMEP before Jump? I can't remember for the life of me.


----------



## Fruitee

mummy2o said:


> I'm on CD13 today, and due to ovulate Friday. Just do lots of BD. But some people get a positive test before their temp rise. All this TTC is hard.
> 
> Citrus not long to go. It is life changing, but for me once Ossian was here I didn't miss my social life. I was 1. to tired to go out looking after a baby all day, 2. everything smelt like baby puke (he had issues with milk and couldn't keep anything down) 3. made a whole new social group of mums. I don't see my childless friends as much any more, hardly ever in fact. Its just as when all my conversations where about men, gossip etc have been replaced with kids although men are still in there for different reasons!
> 
> Didn't you do SMEP before Jump? I can't remember for the life of me.

It is very confusing :shrug: I'm so messed up now because of this change!! It's thrown me!!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm hoping you get some answers soon Fruitee. It's also common to try and ovulate and fail, then ovulate again.

I'm frustrated as I woke myself up early and couldn't get back to sleep. So I'll temp after I go back to sleep and wake up again, but my temp/timing is going to be way out :( It was going to be early if I took my temp early anyway though. I hate being in the bad sleepers group.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Didn't you do SMEP before Jump? I can't remember for the life of me.

i DID. we tried SMEP for the first time in september, my husband got frisky too early and then we missed 2 key days.:dohh: so i flatly told him i would say no if he got frisky too early again and in october we did SMEP to the TEE and got pregnant. so i'm hoping we can manage it this month too and get lucky.:thumbup:




mummy2o said:


> I hate being in the bad sleepers group.

ME TOO. i have been waking up around 3 or 4 lately. my husband's alarm goes off at 5:50 and i've been temping between 5:50 and 6:30, but, as always:roll: more than half the time i have to check sleep deprived... so i've got a chart just full of open circles!:dohh:


----------



## Fruitee

Thanks mummy2o, hope it was ovulation

I meant to get back to temping this month but I didn't, so useless ha!!! Hope your temping figures itself out.

Jump, hope the smep works


----------



## mummy2o

It seems I've already ovulated. I think I have a decent chart, just its a bit early for me by 3 days! Didn't you have an odd cycle 2nd cycle jump?


----------



## jumpingo

my second cycle was so weird! i ovulated a day earlier than usual and then my normally 11-13 day LP went MIA and AF didn't show until 18dpo!:wacko:

i thought maybe i ovulated later or something, but the only possible temp spike that could be O would mean a 10 day LP. so, either one seems weird!

hoping for a more normal cycle this time!

ovulating early isn't really a problem, though, right?


----------



## mummy2o

Not really. We BD 2 and 1 days before, once on ovulation and twice the day after, so I think it won't be lack of trying this cycle. Just possible strange and weird. Have to see what the temp does over the next few days.


----------



## Eline

That's an impressive bd track record, mummy! Fx!

Not much news over here. We finished watching season 4 of Game of Thones and I have a newfound addiction to butter cookies.


----------



## mummy2o

Glad you've enjoyed game of thrones Eline.

I think I haven't ovulated so going to baby dance tonight. Reason being I've been really sick today. Highest temp was 38.4. I'm slightly worried that it might be sepsis again (I really will be paranoid for life over what happened) but its more likely a stomach bug as although I can keep down food and water it hurts to take them, so I've been avoiding it. So if it continues tomorrow I'll go to the GP.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hope you feel better mummy2o. It's horrid being sick - and if you're sick I guess you can't really trust ur temps!!!

What CD are u on now jump? Have u boarded the SMEP train?! Almost valentines day ladies! Get BD-ing! 

Eline, how are u doing? Any aches, pains etc? How many weeks now?

AFM: 32 weeks, all well, no complaints. Although just about to finish up for a week off work so perhaps that's why I'm feeling chirpy...


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Hope you feel better mummy2o. It's horrid being sick - and if you're sick I guess you can't really trust ur temps!!!
> 
> What CD are u on now jump? Have u boarded the SMEP train?! Almost valentines day ladies! Get BD-ing!
> 
> Eline, how are u doing? Any aches, pains etc? How many weeks now?
> 
> AFM: 32 weeks, all well, no complaints. Although just about to finish up for a week off work so perhaps that's why I'm feeling chirpy...


choo---choo----!:-= 
i'm on CD13 and BDing on even days, plus today.:blush: have had really bad cramps for 2 days, but OPKs have been negative for 4 days. haven't done one today yet because it's still only 9am but i'm really hoping it's positive today. otherwise *i'll* be the one that got frisky too early this time!:dohh: last cycle was CD14, the one before that was CD13 and then 4 pre-MC cycles were CD15, so i figure if we BD CD12-CD15, we should be good? just hoping i actually ovulate then!:dohh:


----------



## mummy2o

Citrus your a breath of fresh air, your the first pregnant person who hasn't complained about pregnancy recently. My facebook is covered in it. So I really admire you.

Jump: Good luck jump.

AFM: I think I'm coming to the end of my illness, its been 4 days so can't go on much longer right, but today is still young and I haven't technically eaten anything yet, so we'll see. Anyway I've still been temping but not trusting my temps to much. I've had my usual 5dpo dip and a nice high spike so that's good and appears normal. Which I can live with. But obviously being ill I might ovulate later or not at all, so its all a waiting game


----------



## citrusfruit

Thanks, although, one small gripe....pregnancy - the only time people can comment on how fat you're getting and that be totally acceptable!!! Why!! Haha I can laugh about it though.

Glad to see some of you look like you are on your way to o-town. You will have to keep up the BDing just in case. Speaking of which BD has gone almost completely out the window for me! Just finding it toooo weird! So enjoy yourselves ladies! 

Looking forward to seeing some rainbows on here v soon x


----------



## Eline

Thanks for asking Citrus. I'm doing very well at the moment, no physical complaints either, though my OH might have something to say about my mood swings sometimes :blush: But I guess the mood swings are compensated a bit by my cleaning efforts around the house :thumbup:

Enjoy your week off! 

I hope you feel better today mummy.


----------



## jumpingo

jumpingo said:


> choo---choo----!:-=
> i'm on CD13 and BDing on even days, plus today.:blush: have had really bad cramps for 2 days, but OPKs have been negative for 4 days. haven't done one today yet because it's still only 9am but i'm really hoping it's positive today. otherwise *i'll* be the one that got frisky too early this time!:dohh: last cycle was CD14, the one before that was CD13 and then 4 pre-MC cycles were CD15, so i figure if we BD CD12-CD15, we should be good? just hoping i actually ovulate then!:dohh:

aaaahaha, re-reading this post makes me laugh because i must have just *known* when i went for that "too early" BD session!:haha: we were BDing on even days but i went for it on the morning of CD13, even though i hadn't gotten a positive OPK yet. just couldn't help it!:blush: AND i had a huge emotional breakdown that night. i tend to cry (more) easily around O, so when i got a temp spike on saturday, CD14, it all made sense. it turned out to be perfect timing.:thumbup: 

in hindsight, i've been drinking SO much water since i'm working out at least an hour a day, so while my OPK progression hints at a surge, none of the tests were ever a true positive.:wacko: sort of just waiting for tomorrow's temp to confirm, now. i put in a fake temp just to see and FF will give me cross hairs if it stays at least as high as it was today and the temp spike looks identical to so many other cycles, so i'm fairly certain.:thumbup: it's a bit hard to find the dark green line/circles but there are 2 circles right in the middle/along the average line. woohoo. now the waiting begins.:coffee:
 



Attached Files:







all cycle overlay Feb 16.jpg
File size: 87.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## citrusfruit

Omg Eline have you become a clean freak too? I am moving house and feel ridiculously agitated that I can't get everything sorted. The 'nesting' thing is definitely real for me!! So I have just resorted to wanting to find everything it's place in my current house. Rather than enjoying it, I think it's driving DH mad! He can't find anything!!

Jump you do make me laugh. Enjoy the passion while u can id say! Sounds like u have a great relationship with hubby. Thumbs up for the perfect timing, hope it gets confirmed tomorrow. Nothing more satisfying than those crosshairs. Well...apart from two other red lines I guess!!


----------



## mummy2o

Glad your both nesting. I've never nested with either of my two. I'm getting excited to see some baby pictures on here soon! When are you moving citrus?

Jump glad you've ovulated and everything has worked out for you timing wise.

I'm 9dpo so waiting for AF or a BFP. Haven't tested yet, but my temps look good and slowly rising although I had a bad night last night, but chart wise it looks positive. I felt sick going shopping and got cramps atm, so almost at the end of my wait


----------



## mummy2o

Jump I need some expert advise. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/415268/" style="font-size:smaller;" > <img src="https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/415268//thumb.png" /> <br /> My Ovulation Chart</a>

Hopefully I've managed to link my chart correctly. As you can see I ovulated on CD12, which is fine. But do you think it possible I could have ovulated around CD17 as that's more normal for me. The only difference if I'd ovulated at CD17 rather than 12 is I normally get a dip at 5dpo, not sure why I do, but I normally get one then, which I wouldn't if I used CD17 as ovulation. I just don't want to test to early for no reason.


----------



## jumpingo

aww, thanks for thinking i'm some kind of expert...!! i'm not quite sure, to be honest. it seems entirely possible to have Oed on CD12. the post-CD12 "low" temps (minus the one on 5dpo) are all higher than the "high" pre-CD12 temps. basically the coverline shows that already, but if you imagine O day being CD17, it would be really hard to draw a coverline because CD13, 15 and 19 are all the same, even though O day is in between them. so, i guess as i type this, i'm thinking CD17 is less likely...:shrug: also, if you always get a temp dip at 5dpo, then Oing on CD12 still makes sense. i also always get a temp dip, mine's around 7 or 8dpo...:thumbup: anyway, that's what i think. but i'm also completely confused about my own chart at the moment, so who knows ANYthing about charts at this point!!:wacko::haha:


----------



## Eline

We will be moving house as well before the baby comes, Citrus. I guess my nesting will definitely come in handy. I really enjoy packing up boxes and making my current place emptier and cleaner every day.

I would also put your O with the FF line as your temps after that are so much higher. Do you have any older charts you could compare with, mummy?


----------



## citrusfruit

We are also moving Eline, but don't have a moving date yet and it possibly won't be until after the baby comes, but we don't know! It's so frustrating - I can't nest like I want to because I'm not sure whether to stick or twist when it comes to packing and unpacking. We have all baby's furniture, but it's all in boxes :( It's making me quite miserable actually. 

Mummy2o, jump, any strange symptoms yet?


----------



## jumpingo

no strange symptoms really...have been really down since waking up yesterday. just can't shake it, i don't know.:cry: but i also am not much of a symptom spotter. i really only go by what my temp does the day before AF is due. but last month my LP was 17 days long, so my averages and when to expect AF is totally messed up.:wacko: i have that OBGYN appt (colposcopy) on the 25th, so i will test that morning before having to pee in a cup for them too. don't want them to find out i'm pregnant before me!! and really, i will only be 11dpo, so i'm sort of hoping it's too early, they don't find out i'm pregnant, and then i get a positive at 12 or 13dpo. HAHA. i am not going to go to the doctor until 9 or 10 weeks, even for bloodwork. i can't deal with them again like last time. i have all the information and will be far more demanding (in doing things my way) this next time around.:gun:


----------



## mummy2o

I moved shortly before having Ossian and after having Erika. I would have to say its easier moving with a baby, rather than heavily pregnant. Just purely as you can lift more things, baby is happy sleeping and your not so slow. So if I got pregnant and had to move again I think I'd wait, but this time I'll have a toddler so I don't know how easy that would be.

Jump: I don't blame you wanting to find out before the doctors. I also thought your hubby wanted you to see the doctor about possible depression? Did you ever go? No one here will judge you for it if you go or not. Just take a few days off for you and relax doing what you want to do (minus the drinking just in case)

AFM my temps went below the cover line this morning, but they did with Daniels bfp also and went up tomorrow. I'm moody and had some cramps but those symptoms can go either way. So I'll wait to see what tomorrow's temp does, but won't be testing tomorrow as I'll have two children trying to find me in the toilet and if I'm poas I kinda like my privacy, so I think it won't be until after the weekend when the oldest is back at school, so only the baby will know what I'm doing, unless AF comes first. FF says she's due this weekend, although change it from Saturday until Sunday now :S


----------



## Eline

We will be moving around 36 weeks. I'm not going to move any boxes myself but I hope I'll be fit enough to unpack and help clean the place up. But our families are very eager to help us out, so I might not have to do too much work.

It's a good thing you plan to stand up for yourself, Jump. And don't be afraid to ask for help if you feel bad. I've had a depression long ago and it was the worst feeling ever, I hope never having to go through that again. If you feel you might be heading that way, don't be afraid to ask for help.

I hope you can find a quiet time to take a test soon, mummy.


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Jump: I don't blame you wanting to find out before the doctors. I also thought your hubby wanted you to see the doctor about possible depression? Did you ever go? No one here will judge you for it if you go or not. Just take a few days off for you and relax doing what you want to do (minus the drinking just in case)




Eline said:


> It's a good thing you plan to stand up for yourself, Jump. And don't be afraid to ask for help if you feel bad. I've had a depression long ago and it was the worst feeling ever, I hope never having to go through that again. If you feel you might be heading that way, don't be afraid to ask for help.

yeah, i started therapy several weeks ago. went once a week for 3 weeks and it doesn't really seem to help, per se, but it makes my husband feel better that i go. he knows it's not something i really want to do, so tells me he's "proud of me" when he gets home on days i have gone. awww.:roll: i can't tell if the counselor guy is still trying to "read me" before becoming more proactive, or if sitting and just chatting for an hour is the end goal...:shrug: seems sort of pointless if it is, but again, my husband is glad i go, and it's 100% covered by his insurance, so i go. 

i haven't been in 2 weeks because they didn't have any openings on the day i wanted to go last week, but i have an appointment tomorrow. i am not sure i have full blown depression, but i was on meds for anxiety/depression/panic attacks over 10 years ago when i was in college, so i'm sure i have a higher risk for depression, in general. and i'm sure i'm a "perfect" candidate for post natal depression too. so, while i don't really want to take meds again, i guess it's good to have someone keeping tabs on me...but i am aware of how i feel so much that it's easy to lie when i know what their response will be to some of my own thoughts and don't really feel like dealing with the scene it'll create. that said, i'm not suicidal, but i feel like they take even a tiny bit of "wish i could just not wake up for a long time" as a bigger "statement" than i actually feel like i am making. eh, i dunno. 

anyway, the breakdowns have lessened to about once a week, so maybe that'll just be the norm for a bit. better than every day or every other day, right?:roll::shy:


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Eline, and hope the baby comes around due date rather than earlier.

Your on the road to recovery jump, and just because you've had depression in the past, doesn't mean you will get PND. I only managed to get it once after my son, with my daughter I've been 100% fine. I have a strong family history of bi polar on both sides of my family, but working out triggers and how to combat them works for me.

AFM I've started spotting, so just waiting for AF to go full force. Only on CD23, but on 11dpo and my LP is only 12 most of the time, so I kinda expected it. Means I can try again quicker though


----------



## mummy2o

Spotting stopped shortly after I posted and temp went back up. Probably going to test tomorrow. Was going to today, but a 5am wake up call and two children to sort out before I could even poas was never going to happen.


----------



## Eline

That's so exciting mummy! Fx!

I've had a very severe depression when I was very young, only a child. Though my parents knew something was up, they never knew how bad it was, because I thougt that if I told them what I was thinking, they would start thinking it as well and get depressed too. I guess it took me about 6 months to recover from it and I honestly don't know how I did that.
Then later on, in college, I was diagnosed with depression and prescribed some ad's, although in my eyes I wasn't actually depressed: I wasn't feeling anything near as bad as I did in the past. I did accept the ad's though, but it's hard to say if they helped or how much. I did see a counselor at that time once a week for about an hour, but I really couldn't talk a full hour every week about my life and she didn't seem to have any good questions to ask so I stopped going after a while. I don't think she was the right counselor for me at the time. Someone else could have helped me a lot better.

I do worry about PPD and I'm planning to have a good talk about it with my OH (he's amazing) and ask him to keep an eye on me.

I hope you find something nice to do to make your tww go by a little faster, jump.


----------



## citrusfruit

That's an exciting turn of events mummy. Have u had implantation bleeding with any of your other pregnancies? I hope it's a good sign - as u said, it seemed a little early for AF. 

How long now until test date jump? 

Eline, I worry about PND too. Although, I worry about everything!! So motto is: stop worrying so much! Seems to be working ok so far.


----------



## jumpingo

going to bed now on 6dpo. FF says test on the 1st. was going to test on the 25th before my colposcopy appt, but now have to reschedule that because a sudden trip to the states for (husband's) family stuff. so now not so sure how long i will wait.:haha: déjà vu of coming home from the states a day after AF is due (we get back on the 2nd) and a bfp..?:shock: will probably take hpts with me this time though. want to know too badly.


----------



## mummy2o

I did with my oldest, but that was when my period was due. I was on the pill and thought it was an odd period (only half a day) so thought I'd better test. Can't believe that is coming up to 9 years ago when I peed on my very first stick.

Good luck jump. Really hope you get a sticky this time.

OH hid my tests. Once he gets up I'd debating if I should leave his balls on him as I'm really pissed off with him. FF says AF is due tomorrow, but I'm not convinced that she won't come up until the 26th as that is when I would be due if I didn't get ill. But still doesn't mean a girl can test now though.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hahaha mummy hope DH survived :-D 

Did you manage to get him to hand over the tests? 

Good luck jump! Hope there's a lovely sticky bfp for you both


----------



## mummy2o

I got a BFN this morning. I think when I was ill, my temps were higher so FF got confused. Still doesn't explain all this cramping, but maybe that's a new normal for me. Anyway going to wait until the end of the week (according to me I should get AF 26ish) then test if she stays away.


----------



## jumpingo

not really sure...in person i sorta see something on the FMU one, but not quite convinced.:wacko:

both today, 9dpo.
the top one is FMU (already dry) but looked like there was something at 5 minutes.
and the bottom one is SMU at 5 minutes (after a 6.5 hour hold).

get your squinter-spotters out!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7335.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry for bfn mummy.

Jump, I am a super squinter and I defo see something on the top one! Can't see anything on SMU though which is annoying. I really hope this is the start of something for you! When are u going to test again? More tests more tests!!!!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Sorry for bfn mummy.
> 
> Jump, I am a super squinter and I defo see something on the top one! Can't see anything on SMU though which is annoying. I really hope this is the start of something for you! When are u going to test again? More tests more tests!!!!

:haha:

i tested this morning. not even squinters so i didn't even take a photo.:dohh:if i hadn't seen something on my FMU test yesterday, i would say they are BFNs. but i still just have this feeling i'm pregnant (and the same weird side cramp i had last time) so i'm holding out and hoping it's just too early.:wacko:


mummy, sorry to hear about the bfn. i hope it's just too early for you too!!


----------



## mummy2o

Good luck Jump, sorry about the BFN today. Maybe you'll get some good news whilst away.

AF came for me last night. I'm slightly annoyed as I did really good BD over ovulation, but I'm guessing being so ill stopped me getting pregnant. Just wondering what I'm going to different this cycle. Maybe pineapple core.


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry for the bfn's ladies. I don't see anything yet, Jump. Thought I saw something on the top test, but it disappears when I cover the bottom test, so I guess it's just my brain elongating the line of the bottom test.


----------



## Eline

How is everyone doing?


----------



## jumpingo

cd3 and back in japan as of monday night. have shut off all emotion (well, crying, at least. still get angry and frustrated. ha!) and going through the motions for a bit. this week is hectic. am feeling very people-d out, if that makes sense to any non introverts out there. heh.


----------



## citrusfruit

Perfect sense to me. Although I hope we don't count as people hehe, you don't have to adhere to certain social norms around us! Sorry for it being CD 3. Soon u will be able to try again. I'm glad your cycle seems normal ish. 

I am good Eline, on count down till I finish work. Still really enjoying pregnancy though, I'm just waiting for the bad bit. (Labour, I imagine!) How are you doing. When are you due again?


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry the witch got you Jump. On to the next cycle.

Citrus: labour varies from person to person. From my experience easy pregnancy means complicated birth, but I do know others have no issues with the birth and have an easy pregnancy to boot. The best advice I can give you is be open minded. I went in with my first thinking giving birth can't be hard, people have been doing it for centuries, so I'll have no pain relief, a natural birth etc. For me the pain was terrible (I have a low pain thresh hold so should of known better!) he got stuck and wouldn't push out so ended up with a c-section. I ended up in hospital for a week in total 3 days of induction, 1 day of birth and 3 days of my son having jaundice, although recovering from a section they don't discharge you here for 2 days min. 2nd time went in open minded and the birth experience was different, despite having the same out come.

AFM CD11 so waiting to ovulate. Should be soon though. OH and I are still BDing daily. I think next drop in temp I'll start taking my pineapple core. Should of really got some OPK, maybe next month.


----------



## jumpingo

i think there's something else than just AF showing that has me down. can't figure out what, but i've been in a funk this week. and then this weekend i have to go to and help out at one of my best friend's wedding. she is due 3 weeks before i was supposed to be...:cry:...almost wishing i could just take some good medication to get through it.:nope:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry your having a really hard time jump. Do you have an appointment with your counselor/therapist was it soon? I think it might be beneficial if you talk it out with him/her especially since your feeling like your in a funk. It could be that your just having a massive emotional roller coaster ride, with what has gone on in the past, present and future and what doesn't help is not being pregnant when your suppose to be. I know this will sound strange, but it was very true, especially more so for my early miscarriage. But I thought if I was pregnant I could cope with all the situations that went on in that year a lot better than I did and in a way I let the whole miscarriage/ttc consume me in a way. This time I'm far more relaxed, minus the TTC bit, but I really hate ttc as I hate not having answers (I'd make a brilliant mathematician since there is always a correct answer)

AFM FF has put me down for ovulation on CD9. If this is correct I'll have a 23 day cycle. I knew it was going to put me down for it this morning when I woke up and looked at my temp and then panicked myself into such a state for having short cycles I couldn't get back to sleep. I think once my son goes to bed tonight I'll be joining him! Will still DTD with OH just in case FF is wrong. I'll find out in a couple of days since I'll be due my 5dpo dip. Although a positive if I have ovulated I can test on Erika's birthday as I'll be 10dpo and fx I'll have a BFP as I wanted to be pregnant again by her birthday, if not by Daniels due date is my next target.


----------



## jumpingo

i see him once a week or once every other week. just had an appt this afternoon. 

(we were in the states last week because my husband's grandma was sick and his uncle texted 2 fridays ago saying, "she has stopped eating, you should get here sooner rather than later." we got there tuesday night, saw her wednesday afternoon and she passed away on thursday morning.:nope:)

i don't feel like it's helping. but it's free, and my husband feels better that i go, so i go. i am considering switching therapists to see if maybe it's just not a good fit...:shrug: but then i feel like i have to "start over" and that just sounds exhausting. sigh.

sorry to be such a debbie downer. it's been another rough day. and the time change means everyone in the states thinks it's my birthday (it was yesterday), and the messages/wall posts keep coming. and i just don't want to have to deal with them and pretend to be having an awesome birthday.:roll::dohh:


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry you're feeling so blue, jump. Do you feel you can talk openly with your therapist? I you feel the therapy isn't helping you, I would discuss this with your therapist. There are all kind of different therapists. I.e. I know a therapist who works with doing things and getting you activated rather than talking all the time, which I think is a great approach for overthinkers like me. 
I'm sorry for the loss of your oh's grandma. I'm sure the short travel to the states and back for the funeral won't have helped your feel any better, physically nor emotionally.

That would be a very short cycle, mummy! Though I'd that isn't necessarily a bad thing. I've always had long cycles and mostly ovulated round CD20 or 21, so I would have around 10 cycles a year. The more cycles the more chances to get that bfp?


----------



## mummy2o

FF pushed me back a day. I guess this is good all things considered. Means I won't get AF on swimming day. I think of it like that as well Eline, just going to get some opk for next month.

Jump, if your not happy with your therapist feel free to complain. I found some better than others. I don't naturally like talking to people and have a hard time talking about things unless I get asked a direct question then I can tell you about everything. Also are they giving you any techniques to deal with anything. Someone once said take up knitting as it uses your brain and hands to focus so gave many people in a unit that to help them get better. I'm sorry for your loss, and hopefully you and your DH can get through it.


----------



## mummy2o

My temp remained up, so I didn't ovulate on CD9, so we'll see what it does tomorrow. Its not a bad looking chart if I say so myself, a lot less spiky than others. Hopefully that's a good sign.


----------



## mummy2o

Well, the plot my end thickens. 

Clue 1. I didn't get my usual 5dpo drop. I mean every chart when I've temped I get a drop on 5dpo be it BFP or BFN. Today it remained the same as the previous 2 days and for the first time ever I have a straight line.

Clue 2. I had bleeding gums yesterday. Not a lot but I noticed it. I have had bleeding gums 3/4 of my BFP. I have had them once or twice on a BFN cycle, but it is a lot less common.

Clue 3. Before I went to bed last night I was spotting. Only there when I wiped, but it was there. When I woke up to temp/pee the spotting had stopped.

We have yet to find out what these clues mean, but a girl can't feel slightly positive with all these good signs right.


----------



## citrusfruit

Ooh mummy2o I hope they are good signs for you! Keep us posted. 

I have been too exhausted to post. 35 weeks and still working is catching up with me.

Jump, I'm so sorry you've been feeling so down. I hope u can find some things to make life look up soon.


----------



## mummy2o

AF started yesterday on CD15. 15! That's 2 weeks since the start of my last period. I'm so pissed of with the witch right now, words can not describe how annoyed I am. I mean no one, can get pregnant in the short a cycle. But since I like to look for the positives this actually has some. This period is more like my old period, starts light/medium goes heavy, unlike my new which just starts heavy. So I'm hoping its my body correcting itself. Just to be on the safe side going to try agnus caste before going on BCP to fix my cycles as if this carries on I'll never be able to get pregnant.


----------



## Eline

Two AF's in three weeks? :s Have you even had this before? I hope it's a very short AF this time then and you can start your next cycle soon...


----------



## mummy2o

Not that short. I had a 19 day cycle once around 3-4 months after my first miscarriage, then my cycles went more normal, I believe. So I'm hoping its my body thinking it needs to sort itself out. But to be on the safe side I booked a Dr's appointment. Earliest one was on the 24th March, but I might have AF by then if I get another 14 day cycle, if not I better be ovulating.


----------



## mummy2o

How are you all doing?

I'm doing crappy tbh. I had Daniels results and it was purely as the infection for into his amniotic fluid, so either that started my infection or I gave it to his fluid. We will never know. I'm also annoyed as I had a 12 day cycle this time. So glad to go to the doctor on Tuesday. Its really given me a kick up my backside though to loose some weight though. Maybe even join a gym if I brave it. Just so pissed off right now due to the cycles. So going to NTNP for a bit until my cycles return to normal as there isn't any point trying really if I'm not even ovulating. It could be a number of things, I personally think thyroid problem as I've got other symptoms which would match their list also. But there is also good news. If I ever get pregnant again I get extra scans, swaps etc so that's good. Then if my cervix does open I have to get a stitch.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi mummy, sorry you are having such a bad time. I hope the docs appt is helpful and throws up something positive you can do something about. I imagine knowing about Daniel must be hard, but then not knowing...? It's lose lose. 

I am ok, getting towards the end of my pregnancy (37 weeks) and still working. So a bit tired. Oh, also found out my baby is back to back so doing some crawling around on all fours to try and turn him!!!! It's annoying more than anything else at this stage, as I just want to recline on my sofa at the end of a tough day, but midwife says no way!!


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> How are you all doing?
> 
> I'm doing crappy tbh. I had Daniels results and it was purely as the infection for into his amniotic fluid, so either that started my infection or I gave it to his fluid. We will never know. I'm also annoyed as I had a 12 day cycle this time. So glad to go to the doctor on Tuesday. Its really given me a kick up my backside though to loose some weight though. Maybe even join a gym if I brave it. Just so pissed off right now due to the cycles. So going to NTNP for a bit until my cycles return to normal as there isn't any point trying really if I'm not even ovulating. It could be a number of things, I personally think thyroid problem as I've got other symptoms which would match their list also. But there is also good news. If I ever get pregnant again I get extra scans, swaps etc so that's good. Then if my cervix does open I have to get a stitch.




citrusfruit said:


> Hi mummy, sorry you are having such a bad time. I hope the docs appt is helpful and throws up something positive you can do something about. I imagine knowing about Daniel must be hard, but then not knowing...? It's lose lose.
> 
> I am ok, getting towards the end of my pregnancy (37 weeks) and still working. So a bit tired. Oh, also found out my baby is back to back so doing some crawling around on all fours to try and turn him!!!! It's annoying more than anything else at this stage, as I just want to recline on my sofa at the end of a tough day, but midwife says no way!!

mummy,
:hugs: that's so frustrating about your cycles! 15 days just seems impossible!:growlmad: would you be able to get any kind of testing (thyroid or otherwise?) to see if there's something causing wacko cycles? i will support the gym decision - truly the only thing that has kept me sane in dealing with losing babyjump. hang in there - and vent away whenever you want!

citrus,
wow, that's so exciting that you're so close!! sounds really uncomfortable to try to get a baby to turn the right way inside!:wacko::dohh: good luck with the crawling business!

afm,
i'm 10dpo and got a very faint positive.:shock::shock::shock: i still don't quite believe it. and i'm practically peeing in my pants waiting for my husband to come home!:rofl:


----------



## citrusfruit

Juuuuuuuump I just read your journal!!! I couldn't be happier! I am so glad you have managed to fall pregnant again so quickly. I will be following along in your journal, I know you will be so nervous (but so excited). TTC / pregnancy is such a rollercoaster but I am truly, truly delighted for you and hubby. 

Stalking for updates and new tests (I'm sure u will pee on hundreds of the things, think I only stopped after about 12 days, when I ran out!)


----------



## Eline

A big hug to you mummy! Hope your doc can finally give you some clear answers. I'm also a gym fan, it doesn't matter how crappy I feel, after some exercise I always feel better. I hope you have a nice club around.

Congratulations Jump! That's such great news! I'm very happy for you!

I hope you can turn you baby around, citrus. Is it also ok if you sit on your knees and then rest your head on a high pillow? That seems more comfortable than being on all fours?


----------



## citrusfruit

How did it go at the docs mummy? Are things back on track this cycle or not? 

Yeh Eline that's what I've been doing. Still hard going though when all I want to do is slouch around!! I have finished work now though so perhaps it will get a bit easier once I'm not so tired.

How's everyone doing with TTC/early preg/late preg??


----------



## mummy2o

I've been to the doctors. They are testing my thyroid, blood and something else, so got a blood test on tuesday with results a week after that. I'm taking agnus caste to hopefully length my cycles. OH is more or less BD every day I'm not bleeding which is fair enough so we might even catch the egg. On the plus side if everything works out my EDD is Christmas day so that has to be good :)

If baby remains breached citrus would you have a natural labour or go for a section? Still time to turn the baby around though. My friends baby didn't turn round until the day before she went into labour.


----------



## citrusfruit

Baby isn't breach, he's back to back. That doesn't mean a section usually, as they often turn during labour. It does potentially mean a longer, more painful labour and more chance of emergency c-section or other intervention like forceps :( 

I'm hoping he's turned, but then again, not holding out too much hope as the front of my belly feels quite squidgy rather than hard. Oh well, what will be will be! He will get here somehow within the next 4 weeks. Quite exciting really! 

Hope the tests come back ok x


----------



## Eline

Fx for you Citrusfruit. Hopefully he turns soon or at least during labour. I did see a back to back birth on OBEM recently and that one went smoothly, if that might give you some courage ;)


----------



## itsautumn

Hey ladies... long time no see!

I took a little break from TTC talk because I was stressing out so bad. My period went out of whack again and after having the shortest period of my life it just disappeared. My sister thought it might have been an early miscarriage since I never have periods that short. I'm on CD87 and nothing! Not pregnant either... so frustrating. :cry:

These days I'm just sad. My insurance for work finally kicked in but I have to wait 2 months to even get into the doctor's office! So I'm just on the waiting game, and trying to keep up on my vitamins, diet and exercise. :shrug:

I feel like this is never going to happen for me. My sister just started on Provera and Clomid and although I wish her success, I'm really scared at the same time that she will get pregnant before me. I will feel like even more of a failure. :wacko:


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> Hey ladies... long time no see!
> 
> I took a little break from TTC talk because I was stressing out so bad. My period went out of whack again and after having the shortest period of my life it just disappeared. My sister thought it might have been an early miscarriage since I never have periods that short. I'm on CD87 and nothing! Not pregnant either... so frustrating. :cry:
> 
> These days I'm just sad. My insurance for work finally kicked in but I have to wait 2 months to even get into the doctor's office! So I'm just on the waiting game, and trying to keep up on my vitamins, diet and exercise. :shrug:
> 
> I feel like this is never going to happen for me. My sister just started on Provera and Clomid and although I wish her success, I'm really scared at the same time that she will get pregnant before me. I will feel like even more of a failure. :wacko:

itsautumn!!:wave:HIIIII!!!

cd87...wow:shock: glad you made an appointment with the doctor but sucks you have to wait so long!!:dohh:

good for you for sticking with your vitamins and exercise and diet - a few months ago i was so sad all the time and even though i didn't want to, i made myself do all that too. and it's definitely not overnight, but it is so good for you in the long run. hang in there and stick with it!!:bodyb::hugs: you are hardly a failure! we can only work with the body we get, so take care of it and i hope the doctor can give you some answers or a plan to help get a baby!:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

itsautumn said:


> Hey ladies... long time no see!
> 
> I took a little break from TTC talk because I was stressing out so bad. My period went out of whack again and after having the shortest period of my life it just disappeared. My sister thought it might have been an early miscarriage since I never have periods that short. I'm on CD87 and nothing! Not pregnant either... so frustrating. :cry:
> 
> These days I'm just sad. My insurance for work finally kicked in but I have to wait 2 months to even get into the doctor's office! So I'm just on the waiting game, and trying to keep up on my vitamins, diet and exercise. :shrug:
> 
> I feel like this is never going to happen for me. My sister just started on Provera and Clomid and although I wish her success, I'm really scared at the same time that she will get pregnant before me. I will feel like even more of a failure. :wacko:

Have you tried evening primrose oil to bring on your period? I had a long period once and took this for about a week to kick start it. I agree with being out of whack. I had 2 14 day cycles so felt urgh. Now holding out until Friday until at least a 3 week cycle. 

I do have a brilliant distraction to TTC right now though. My son has came out in spots over his face and now he has a rash over the Easter period so took him to the doctor yesterday and they have no idea what's wrong but its infected. Getting him to take antibiotics is hard work. I'm feeling a little sad also, due date is next month and I'm still not pregnant due to the reason above, but I'm also a peace with it as I have a plan of action of what I want to do if I'm not pregnant by September.


----------



## itsautumn

jumpingo said:


> itsautumn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies... long time no see!
> 
> I took a little break from TTC talk because I was stressing out so bad. My period went out of whack again and after having the shortest period of my life it just disappeared. My sister thought it might have been an early miscarriage since I never have periods that short. I'm on CD87 and nothing! Not pregnant either... so frustrating. :cry:
> 
> These days I'm just sad. My insurance for work finally kicked in but I have to wait 2 months to even get into the doctor's office! So I'm just on the waiting game, and trying to keep up on my vitamins, diet and exercise. :shrug:
> 
> I feel like this is never going to happen for me. My sister just started on Provera and Clomid and although I wish her success, I'm really scared at the same time that she will get pregnant before me. I will feel like even more of a failure. :wacko:
> 
> itsautumn!!:wave:HIIIII!!!
> 
> cd87...wow:shock: glad you made an appointment with the doctor but sucks you have to wait so long!!:dohh:
> 
> good for you for sticking with your vitamins and exercise and diet - a few months ago i was so sad all the time and even though i didn't want to, i made myself do all that too. and it's definitely not overnight, but it is so good for you in the long run. hang in there and stick with it!!:bodyb::hugs: you are hardly a failure! we can only work with the body we get, so take care of it and i hope the doctor can give you some answers or a plan to help get a baby!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Heeeey jumpingo you're pregnant! That is so great!!! I bet you are super excited. I know you worked through a lot of stuff so I"m really happy it all worked out. :hugs:

Yeah, I'm trying to focus on just bettering myself. I started taking vitex again even though it tastes nasty haha. I had a huge brain fart and I waited to make the doctor's appointment 2 weeks before my insurance went into effect... I forgot about the long wait times... turns out I should have made the appointment right when I got hired apparently! :dohh:

mummy2o, I didn't hear about evening primrose oil. I'll have to look it up. I'm willing to try anything at this point honestly! I have no idea what is going on, my period has been long but pretty regular since more than a year now! I hope your son gets better, mystery illness sucks!:wacko:


----------



## citrusfruit

Mummy and it's autumn, sorry you are having a hard time TTC. It must be so frustrating when your body just doesn't do what you want it to. Thinking of you as you DD comes up mummy. Take some time to do something nice (or just throw yourself into work or or exercise or cleaning - whatever makes it easiest for you. I hope your son is feeling better too. Ooh, and what's your plan of action if you haven't conceived by sept?

I am due in 2 days. Absolutely nothing happening here though. Pretty certain I am going to go overdue!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> Mummy and it's autumn, sorry you are having a hard time TTC. It must be so frustrating when your body just doesn't do what you want it to. Thinking of you as you DD comes up mummy. Take some time to do something nice (or just throw yourself into work or or exercise or cleaning - whatever makes it easiest for you. I hope your son is feeling better too. Ooh, and what's your plan of action if you haven't conceived by sept?
> 
> I am due in 2 days. Absolutely nothing happening here though. Pretty certain I am going to go overdue!

wow, 2 days!? come on baby!:baby::happydance:


----------



## itsautumn

citrusfruit you are so close! I bet you can't wait. :flower::flower:


----------



## Eline

That's so exciting! I still have 40 days to go. Work is getting kinda hard though and we still have to move house as well. Last week I felt so poorly I was afraid I was heading towards a prenatal depression, though the long easter weekend helped me recover a bit. I did decide to take things a bit more laidback and to plan enough relaxation.

I hope your boy feels better soon, mummy.

I can't belive you have to wait so long to get an appointment itsautumn. I hope the vitex can help you turn things around a bit while you're waiting.


----------



## citrusfruit

Due date today and I feel MISERABLE!! I never really understood why people got so down about being overdue, what's another week or so after 40? But I dunno if it's hormones or what it is, but I just want to get going! If one more person tells me to 'relax and enjoy the freedom' I will scream!! (Even though it makes sense!) 

Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. It's the weekend and I have a few plans to keep me a bit busier. So Eline I get how you feel about PND. When it's hormonal it just feels completely uncontrollable. I hope I'm ok after the birth other than the usual baby blues. Maybe this will be my last update...pre baby...wishful thinking eh!


----------



## jumpingo

any news citrus???:baby:
can't wait to hear!:happydance:


----------



## citrusfruit

I am still here...waiting....!


----------



## jumpingo

citrusfruit said:


> I am still here...waiting....!

come on babyfruit!:winkwink:

can't believe this thread has been alive this long too:friends:


----------



## Eline

Fx Citrus! Hoping you get to hold your little one soon! :hugs:

Although the weather has been very nice over the weekend, I managed to get a cold, so I'm sitting here at my desk sipping tea and sniffing about. Baby hasn't been too active today either, so I'm thinking about indulging in some sugary treats to get him to move about.


----------



## citrusfruit

jumpingo said:


> citrusfruit said:
> 
> 
> I am still here...waiting....!
> 
> come on babyfruit!:winkwink:
> 
> can't believe this thread has been alive this long too:friends:Click to expand...

I know!! 9 months + a couple! Glad we have kept it going on and off! I had some mild cramping accompanying braxton hicks last night. Thought I might be on my way but nope! They just decided to keep me awake for an hour and a half instead!

Eline sorry to hear you are feeling under the weather. Hope it passes quickly so you can enjoy the sunshine. Hope baby perks up too. I hate the movement/lack of movement thing. It's so hard to track!


----------



## itsautumn

CD94 and counting... :nope:

I feel so sad. :cry:


----------



## mummy2o

I'm sorry citrus. I know your impatience. Really I do, son was 16 days overdue before he was forced to make an appearance in the world. 3 failed inductions also. 4th worked but he still didn't want to come. I was exhausted by the end of day 16 so had an emergency c-section in the end. I'd already spent 3 days in hospital at this point so probably sleep deprived (I can never sleep well in hospital, less than I normally do)

I'm sorry autumn. Have you gone to the doctor yet?

Eline I hope he started wiggling if not make sure you get it checked out if he's less active. My daughter had a lower heart rate when she was less active so although not major it was what eventually got her emergency section in the end.

AFM CD25. I've almost made a month without a period. I'm excited. Haven't really tried this month due to stress this side, but it should be ok for next month. But if I do end up being pregnant this month, thats fine also.


----------



## Eline

Have you ever seen a doc about your cycle before, Autumn? Do you think you might have similar problems as your sister has?


----------



## citrusfruit

I'm still here guys!!! Had a 'show' yesterday so thought I'd defo go into labour overnight but here I am with nothing happening. Grrr. Waiting waiting waiting.


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry you're still waiting. Can you keep yourself a bit occupied while you're waiting?


----------



## itsautumn

I have an appointment on May 20th. They are so booked up in my town. :nope:

I don't think I have PCOS as severe as my sister. She literally never gets her period. But for me, I have actually been pretty regular for the past two years although my cycles are long (36-66 days, average is 42 though). This is the first time my cycle has just disappeared... since first getting my period ever. :wacko:

I started taking Vitex last week and I was feeling a little crampy today. I don't want to get too hopeful but I hope AF is on her way. Also my temp dropped down pretty low this morning too. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn, wow, that's one hell of a chart!:wacko: hopefully the vitex works!:thumbup:

mummy, it's so funny the things that make us excited, isn't it?! but after a couple crazy cycles, woohoo, a month!:happydance:

citrus, :shock: come on baby, we're all waiting to meet yooooouuuuuu!!!:baby:<3


afm, i had an early scan yesterday and baby is measuring 3 days early at 6w+5d (but that's pretty much spot on, if you calculate from ovulation:thumbup:) and we have a heartbeat!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Eline

Yay Jump! Congratulations!

Have you tried the PCOS diet, Autumn? I'm not sure how effective it was for me, but I did try to incorporate some elements in my diet while I was trying. Like drinking spearmint tea, not having too much dairy etc. I've used the information on the website pcosdietsupport.com.


----------



## citrusfruit

It's autumn - that's terrible about the appt, I hate not being able to get one. I really hope the cramps are the start of something for you.

I am trying to keep busy, had a lovely day yesterday but now I feel terrible as had contractions alllllll night and they were painful, every 10 mins and keeping me awake. I eventually fell asleep at 4am and woke up at 6am to nothing, just a little bit of period pain. I am so frustrated and tired. Not sure what I'll do with myself today.

Jump - ignore me being a moaning Minnie - HOORAY for you. What a great milestone. I'm sure you know already, but the mc chance drops dramatically once a HB is seen so that is amazing news. I hope in time you will manage to enjoy the pregnancy. I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## itsautumn

Eline, that is my next step. Changing my diet is so hard and it's going to take time. I'm such an emotional eater and my husband eats a lot of carb heavy meals so I end up eating the same thing as him... even when I cook a separate meal for me, my will power is so low. If it's in front of my I can't not eat it~ haha

Jumpingo... :happydance:

Citrusfruit, baby still in? It must be too nice of a place to leave haha! :winkwink:


----------



## mummy2o

Citrus you must of had the baby by now (or well on your way!)

AFM I got a positive test this morning, so my rainbow baby is due one day after Daniel's birthday on Christmas day!


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Citrus you must of had the baby by now (or well on your way!)
> 
> AFM I got a positive test this morning, so my rainbow baby is due one day after Daniel's birthday on Christmas day!

mummy2o!!!:shock::yipee::yipee:

i lost babyjump on december 8th and LMP dates put baby baymax due december 7th (though ovulation date puts me more like december 4th) so i totally get the "it was meant to be" feeling.:hugs:


and yes, citrus...?? :flower::baby::shrug::haha:


----------



## Eline

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay Mummy! Congratulations on your rainbow Christmas baby! :flower:


----------



## Eline

It's so quiet over here! Might be because Citrus has had her baby?


----------



## citrusfruit

Sorry guys! I have indeed had my beautiful baby boy Jackson. He has had a few issues which is why I have been quiet, and birth and recovery has been (and still is) much more difficult than I ever could have imagined. 

We are getting there, tho.

Congratulations mummy, that is really really lovely news x


----------



## jumpingo

citrus!!! congratulations!!!!

i hope things are getting a bit easier as the days go by...well done mama!!:baby:


----------



## Eline

Congratulations Citrus! I hope you and your little boy feel better very soon! Thank you for signing in to give us an update!

I have a midwife appointment this afternoon. I hope there will be some progress to report, but so far I haven't felt much, so I'm doubtful: I don't seem to get any BH whatsoever.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Hey girls. I haven't been in here in forever. Don't post on bnb at all lately. Must be the nesting phase of pregnancy. I am so happy to see all the good news going around.

Congratulations Citrus on your baby boy. Sorry it's been hard on you. Hope you are feeling better.

Congratuations on rainbow bfps Jumpingo and Mummy!!!!!!!! So so so happy for you guys. :happydance:

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## mummy2o

Congratulations citrus. I'm so pleased for you.

I never got BH in any of my pregnancies. Not even the 2nd trimester miscarriage. So it can be normal too.

Thanks noodle.

The reason I've been offline for a week is OH moved out last Wednesday so sorting my life out and he's confusing the matter of wanting to get back with me and I'm unsure if I love him. Its a complete mess and I don't think my hormones are helping, if they come this early. Plus I'm so tired lately :( That's a good sign though


----------



## jumpingo

mummy2o said:


> Congratulations citrus. I'm so pleased for you.
> 
> I never got BH in any of my pregnancies. Not even the 2nd trimester miscarriage. So it can be normal too.
> 
> Thanks noodle.
> 
> The reason I've been offline for a week is OH moved out last Wednesday so sorting my life out and he's confusing the matter of wanting to get back with me and I'm unsure if I love him. Its a complete mess and I don't think my hormones are helping, if they come this early. Plus I'm so tired lately :( That's a good sign though

sounds stressful!:nope: i imagine pregnancy hormones don't make anything easier...hang in there. take care or yourself and your (3!!:winkwink:) children.:hugs:


----------



## citrusfruit

Take care mummy, that sounds super hard at this time. Pregnancy hormones don't come out with baby unfortunately, especially if you are breastfeeding I have found out! Gosh he's so lovely but this is so so so hard ladies.


----------



## 6footnoodle

Sorry you're going through that mummy. Must be so hard having a kid and being pregnant. It takes someone so strong to be able to leave. If you're unhappy it probably is better that way. Life is too short and you should feel happy. Good luck deciding whats best for you. :hugs:


----------



## Eline

I'm sorry you're having such a difficult time mummy! I wasn't aware that you and your OH had problems. I hope you can take the time to think things through and to find an arrangement that feels good to you. 

And a big hug to you as well, Citrus! Even though I've had a very good pregnancy, I'm getting a bit tired of these pregnancy hormones and I'm looking forward to be 'me' again, so I know I might be in for a difficult fourth trimester as well. Especially as I really don't have any experience with babies and I tend to worry too much.


----------



## citrusfruit

Eline, I would enjoy being 'you' until baby is here, because believe me you will feel less like you than ever when baby is here...I feel more like a walking pair of boobies. My DH has even taken to calling me the milk lady...in jest of course!

Things are slowly getting better though. Amazingly, I have started to get a little bit used to the sleep deprivation and am slowly adjusting to this new life and getting out and about again. Baby is currently asleep on me...I would really like to shower...


----------



## mummy2o

Enjoy showers alone now citrus. I gave Erika her bath and had a shower after her. She kept opening the shower curtain and tried to get in with me. Needless to say she went through 2 sets of clothes in a matter of minutes! Her personality is out though and she is one cheeky monkey.


----------



## Eline

At my last check-up I was 1cm dilated and baby had dropped a little. My OB reckons I will have my baby within the next two weeks, so I've decided to quit work two days sooner than planned. Reading your posts really makes me wanna have a couple of days to myself before baby comes. So three more days at work left...


----------



## jumpingo

oooh, exciting!!:happydance: having a couple days before baby is probably nice and if you can manage it, go for it!

i had my "official" first OB appt today (even though i had an early ultrasound at almost 7 weeks AND went off base for a scan 2 weeks ago:blush:). baby was good. heart rate was about 160 and measuring 10w1d, so my due date was set at dec. 2nd.:thumbup:

since this IS the bad sleepers thread, let it be known that i now wake up every 2 hours.:wacko::dohh: am gonna try to avoid naps as much as possible and try keeping up with walking 4 miles 3 days a week and hopefully it gets better.[-o&lt;

how's everyone else???


----------



## 6footnoodle

Haha thanks for reminding me Jumpingo. We are bad sleepers. Makes even more sense why I can't have restful sleep. It gets harder and harder as pregnancy goes a long.

I am 33 weeks now. At 31 weeks the baby already measured 4 pounds 10oz. I'm scared how big he will get by 40 weeks. My daughter was 10 pounds 1oz at birth on her due date. I hope this guy isn't bigger.


----------



## mummy2o

6footnoodle said:


> I am 33 weeks now. At 31 weeks the baby already measured 4 pounds 10oz.

That's only 1pound 5oz until he reaches Erika's birth weight at full term!

I'm actually sleep pretty well most nights. Sometimes I'll wake up at 3am but otherwise right through until my alarm (Erika) wakes me. Although she's pretty good and will lay in bed until I need to pee.


----------



## citrusfruit

Hmmmm, I think I win the bad sleepers award! Although, actually, I am pretty good...it's something small and cute but very loud who is not so good.

Really happy that everything is looking good for your rainbow jump. I'm sure the pregnancy will fly by as you check off each milestone. 

Good idea about finishing early Eline, and how exciting that you might have your baby soon! Are you all prepared?


----------



## Eline

I still have some shopping to do this weekend (pads, breastpads, maybe a comfortable breastfeeding bra) but other than that I think we're all set. Although mentally I really don't seem to be able to grasp the fact that in a couple of days a baby might be living with us. I thought I'd feel more ready, but it's still very unreal.

I had an awful night last night, waking up every hour: the first part of the night due to cramps, the second due to thirst and having to pee :) Not all nights are bad though, mostly I'm alright. The most annoying thing is actually that we already installed the bedside crib so I have to crawl out of bed at the bottom.


----------



## citrusfruit

Eline I have a bedside crib and didn't anticipate how annoying that would be! Oh, and I would get more than 1 nursing bra. I live in them, literally 24 hours a day.


----------



## mummy2o

How's everyone doing? Eline any news yet?


----------



## itsautumn

Wow... so much happiness in this thread! I the babies are actually coming out now... :flower:

Nothing much going on with me... finally got into the doctor who did an HSG. Everything looked really good... automatic spillage on both sides so no problems with my tubes. Lots of people say the HSG ups your chances for pregnancy for the next three month but I don't know if that will be the case for me. Since my cycles are so long, my doctor said that I never ovulate. :dohh: 

I should start taking meds soon after I finish up this month of fasting. She wants to try 3 months on metformin before giving me clomid to induce ovulation. I think the fasting is helping, and I read online that fasting helps regulate your insulin which is my problem! After this month I may fast 2 days out of the week just for those benefits. 

Still temping. I think I might have actually ovulated this month, although still late. I had a huge temp drop a few days ago. My temps have been higher than usual, mostly in the 97's rather than the 96's! So fingers crossed! :thumbup:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## jumpingo

yeah, haven't heard from Eline, Mint or 6footnoodle but i hope they are busy with babies and settling in!:flower: and how're you doing, citrus?? and is fruitee still around?? and Jenny Bean?


good news on the hsg itsautumn! one thing not to worry about, right?:thumbup: i hope the meds help and you get an obvious temp spike/ovulation. having a helpful doctor and a plan is always good!


afm, i'm nearing half way and my 20 week ultrasound is next week. we are team yellow though, so will ask not to be told, even if the sonographer can tell. i still feel sick about half the time, which is definitely better than first trimester, just not quite the "2nd tri-high" that everyone seems to imply exists.:roll::haha:


----------



## citrusfruit

Hi jump and everyone!

We are doing ok here...12 weeks in and still finding our feet really. This parenthood thing is a really bumpy ride I have to say. It is very very hard. I have never been so emotional in my life. Not to scare you, of course it is wonderful too and my little man makes me smile every day. But there's just no preparing for this!


----------



## mummy2o

I'm not doing to good right now. I had another 2nd trimester loss. So I'm just picking up the pieces right now. We are going to try again straight away. So going to start Agnus Castus either today or next cycle. Not because I want to get pregnant to replace my losses, but more so as I'm planning on traveling with Erika and I want her to have a friend close in age on her trip. Although that's going so well right now. There is going to be over a 2 year age gap, which isn't what I planned, hopefully I'll get the egg this cycle, but all my babies will be born in March/April so it will be expensive for me!


----------



## jumpingo

:hugs:

and as a march baby myself, it's a wonderful month to have a birthday.:flower:


----------



## mummy2o

Not doubt that at all. Just Erika, then mums and then Ossian's birthday is a month time frame, it costs almost as much as Christmas! Add a new baby then I will be broke  But some advantages too. Can have some great joint parties :)


----------



## citrusfruit

So sorry mummy2o. Such a cruel game sometimes this baby making x


----------



## itsautumn

Mummy2o... I'm so sorry. I don't know what to say, I know this sucks for you. Hopefully next month will give you a super sticky bean!

I thought I may have ovulated with that big dip but ff is showing Nada. So back to square one for me. I have lost 9 lbs though the past month just by changing my eating habits and fasting so yay for that!


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> yeah, haven't heard from Eline, Mint or 6footnoodle but i hope they are busy with babies and settling in!:flower: and how're you doing, citrus?? and is fruitee still around?? and Jenny Bean?
> 
> 
> good news on the hsg itsautumn! one thing not to worry about, right?:thumbup: i hope the meds help and you get an obvious temp spike/ovulation. having a helpful doctor and a plan is always good!
> 
> 
> afm, i'm nearing half way and my 20 week ultrasound is next week. we are team yellow though, so will ask not to be told, even if the sonographer can tell. i still feel sick about half the time, which is definitely better than first trimester, just not quite the "2nd tri-high" that everyone seems to imply exists.:roll::haha:



Hi everyone, not been on here in ages, had to take a step back and had a few changes in life, trying to have a quick scroll and catch up with where everyone's at, I actually got my bfp yesterday,complete shock and unexpected, hadn't really been 'trying' but I have lost over a stone so that might have helped? I wasn't even thinking I would be then I was so tired and a colleague said 'you're pregnant, you look different' kept urging me to take a test, anyway when I looked on ff I was on cd 48 or thereabouts, so Saturday I bought a test but didn't do it as was totally expecting a bfn but monday morning I bit the bullet and tested and bfp came up almost instantly!!! :happydance::baby: I'm excited but it hasn't sunk in properly yet, still doesn't seem real. Hope you are all well xx


----------



## jumpingo

oh my gosh!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:

congrats fruitee!!!!!!!

hope you stop by here and there and keep us posted!:friends:


----------



## Fruitee

jumpingo said:


> oh my gosh!!!!!:yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> congrats fruitee!!!!!!!
> 
> hope you stop by here and there and keep us posted!:friends:

:hugs: thank you, so great to hear your news too :happydance: will try and stay around Bit more now :thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Congrats Fruitee. I'm so happy for you.

It's been a week since my surgery to remove the placenta (those pesky things like to remain in me) so still bleeding for me during the day, nothing at night. So hopefully won't be to much longer before we can start BDing, although if OH had his way he'd start now!


----------



## itsautumn

fruitee that is s awesome news!!!


----------



## itsautumn

Hey ladies! Could you give me some advice? I attached my chart below. FF is saying I didn't ovulate yet... But I had a huge dip and rise back up a few weeks ago. Could it be that I ovulated? Or am I out of luck again?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## JLM73

Any news?
I'm glad to see I'm not the only one on FF with a ziggle zaggle temp chart hehe. I see the dip you are talking about...Wel they say not to focus on individual temps and look at the over all chart, and in doing that
...looks to me like your temp has been steadily creeping upward:thumbup:
Hope this is your time!


----------



## mummy2o

JLM73 said:


> Any news?
> I'm glad to see I'm not the only one on FF with a ziggle zaggle temp chart hehe. I see the dip you are talking about...Wel they say not to focus on individual temps and look at the over all chart, and in doing that
> ...looks to me like your temp has been steadily creeping upward:thumbup:
> Hope this is your time!

My chart looks almost identical to yours also. Just I've learnt not to temp cycle after miscarriage or birth, although using OPK as I have a ton. Thank god I didn't give them away! 

Itsautumn I've gone and looked over all my charts, its possible, so that would be AF would be here soon or better yet a BFP (when you going to test). Although for me I always get dips.

Not looking forward to temping again, although I'm sleeping better for some reason lately. Going to bed later though, but not waking up as much so I guess its working itself out.


----------



## jumpingo

itsautumn said:


> Hey ladies! Could you give me some advice? I attached my chart below. FF is saying I didn't ovulate yet... But I had a huge dip and rise back up a few weeks ago. Could it be that I ovulated? Or am I out of luck again?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/55fa43//thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart

itsautumn, i would probably go with FF since there's no obvious temp shift.:sad1: i feel like i've asked before, but forget (sorry!:nope:) have you talked to a doctor about long periods and not ovulating? looks like you've got 2 long annovulatory cycles now, maybe a doctor could give more insight? i dunno...:shrug:


----------



## mummy2o

CD26 for me. Not been temping this cycle. That comes next cycle and going to do SMEP, but BD everyday or daily since bleeding stopped just in case. Only thing I have done is taken agnus castes as I want to reduce the irregular cycles before they come. Although I've never gotten a BFP straight after a miscarriage a girl can dream. Just a tad annoyed to find out someone not trying is pregnant with twins and OH's cousin is due a couple of weeks after I was. Never mind, on a diet doing more walking lately so all is good.


----------



## mummy2o

I'm debating if I'm pregnant again already or if its all in my head. Currently on CD34 and had a 35 day cycle last miscarriage, but it feels like I am. I have cramping, I'm short tempered and I have a cold which I always get when pregnant. Then again it could be AF on her way. I've also managed to loose my pregnancy tests, so have to buy some more.


----------



## Fruitee

Hi ladies, my internet's been playing up again!!! Just checking in, how are you all? All is good with me, I'm 13 weeks 2 days today, had scan 2 weeks ago and all looking good so far :)


----------



## itsautumn

My doctor put me on Clomid this month. I just got back from the follicle ultrasound and they said I'm not going to ovulate this month, so the medicine didn't work. I'm really disappointed and even cried all the way back to work (I went on my lunch break) which was embarrassing. :nope:

I'm really starting to lose hope... :cry:


----------



## Fruitee

Sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## jumpingo

mummy, were you pregnant in the end?

fruitee, congratulations!!!!!:mrgreen: YAY!

itsautumn, glad you were able to talk to a doctor and try something, though so sorry it didn't work.:sad1: what did the doctor say? do you try another cycle or try something else? i hope the doctor is at least helpful...?:hugs:


afm, am in the states this weekend for my brother's wedding...will be the "fat" bridesmaid, as i have gotten a lot bigger the last couple weeks.:dohh: i don't feel up to some of the planned activities (esp since most are more enjoyable with beer:roll: but am trying to have a good time with family.:thumbup:


----------



## mummy2o

Nope, just had a really light cycle. Going for some testing next month to work out why I keep miscarrying though so looking forward to that. Also big changes this end as I'm going back to college, looking after Erika and starting working from home so right now I can't really afford getting pregnant, although if I did it wouldn't be the end of the world.

Congrats Fruitee. I hope you have a great pregnancy.

itsautumn, sorry your having to go through this. I hope you get sorted out soon.


----------

